# The Romance of the River Kingdoms



## Dr Simon (Mar 13, 2008)

*The Romance of the River Kingdoms*
_From Dictionary.com:_
*ro·mance*
–noun
1. a novel or other prose narrative depicting heroic or marvelous deeds, pageantry, romantic exploits, etc., usually in a historical or imaginary setting.
2. the colorful world, life, or conditions depicted in such tales.
4. a baseless, made-up story, usually full of exaggeration or fanciful invention

Second IC Thread
OOC Thread
Rogue's Gallery

[sblock=Index]
To the Old Temple
Stand-off on the ghat
The Second Clue
To Tigerskin Gorge
Ropoko Island
The Ice Demon
Heartsflow
[/sblock]

*Overview*
Romance of the River Kingdoms is a D&D 3.5 campaign set in the homebrew World of Conclave. It has a vaguely Asian feel to it, in that it has jade, spirits, fighting styles, elephant-headed gods, divinely-appointed Emperors, rice, bamboo, yen and ancient empires (etc.) but it is not meant as a Fantasy Asia. It has other elements such as worldwide banking and merchant empires, printing presses and clockwork that puts it closer to late 17th century Europe. It also draws upon a range of other influences such as Egypt, Polynesia and Imperial Russia.
Check here for more

*The Background*
It all begins, as these things often do, with a letter.

_Dear Friend,
It is my sad duty to inform you that the Vashti of Cormondal has passed away. From her Last Testament I know that you have, at some point in your life, had dealings with the wise woman, and I’m sure that you will remember her as a sprightly lady, lively beyond her great years, always smiling, who always knew the right thing to do or the right thing to say. She applied the teachings of the great sage Manrupashnar, of charity, humility and respect for others, to her whole life, dedicating herself to helping the less fortunate. Whether you were one of those less fortunate whom she helped, or if you were one of the many people whom she persuaded to help (as only she could), I do not know. However, in my sad duty of executing her will I have discovered a reference to your name, and I can inform you that you may stand to benefit from her estate. You may smile to know that she has appended conditions to your inheriting anything – certainly she could push the definition of ‘charity’ sometimes! I do not yet know what she requires of you, nor what you stand to gain. Her possessions were meagre but her influence was great. I have in my possession a sealed document to be opened at her funeral, and I hereby invite you to attend. It is on the 5th day of Third Month. There is no need to reply.

Your Humble Servant,

Aru Leng, (New) Vashti of Cormondal._


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 14, 2008)

*Dramatis Personae*

Blackrat as *Three Flowers*, Human Paladin of Beauty

Walking Dad as *Growling Ape*, Baboon Nai-nek-chai Spontaneous Druid (swift hunter variant)

Shayuri as *Annika*, Eagle Nai-nek-chai Sorcerer

Theroc as *Shakou*, Leopard Nai-nek-chai Rogue

Neurotic as *Mystal Mar*, Salsham'ai Swordsage

*Formerly:*
Hafrogman as *Dirt*, Human Monk

Redclaw as *Xielt*, Plains Tlaxu Ranger

Rolling Man as *Jar'Thol*, Salsham'ai Shaman

Passing Maniac as *Ying Taramaya ('Raven')*, Human Bard


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 27, 2008)

*It Begins...*

The last of the smoke from the Vashti's funeral pyre has drifted to the heavens. The wizened old husband and wife who serve as Cormondal's official mourners have swept the ashes off the ghat where the cremation took place into the waters of the Anhoi River1.

The other mourners have gone home. The only figures who remain on the ghat are Aru Leng, already being called the 'Young Vashti', an anhoine man in the robes of a minor administrative clerk2 and six disparate-looking individuals, human and otherwise.

"Well, we may as well proceed," says Aru. The clerk hands her a scroll, she breaks open the seal, unrolls it and reads it silently for a moment. "Right, *ahem*

_To be read in the event of my death, in the presence of my successor, whatever legal representatives are required and no other individuals except for those known by the names of Three Flowers, Growling Ape, Xielt, Tam the Mystic, Jar'Thol the Wanderer, Annika and Dirt._"

Aru Leng pauses to scan the group and make a mental count. 

"One missing, but never mind. So...

_To the aforementioned individuals I propose a task that I feel is suited to their skills, temperament and the touch of destiny that I see upon them. The old Cormondal Temple has long fallen into ruin, its treasures mostly saved, lost or looted. However, one important ceremonial item, the statue of the Grand Mutta, was hidden and I believe that the aforementioned individuals have the ability to retrieve it. I have left sealed documents with the local Magister Administory to be opened when the statue of the Grand Mutta is successfully returned to my successor, detailing remuneration for performing this task. You may be wise to pay heed to rumours of monsters, spirits or bandits dwelling in or near the ruins, and remember that what you seek can be found between dusk and dawn.

So say I, Vasu Leng, Vashti of Cormondal, Thirty Second Day, Eighth Month, 150th Year of Independence_"

His work as witness done, the clerk takes his leave of the group with the smallest required depth of bow. The Young Vashti re-rolls the scroll and taps her chin with it. 

"The Old Temple is about a mile upstream along the banks of the Leng," she says. "I was told that there was a flood about thirty years ago and it was deemed unsafe since then. It's up to you whether you'll take the old lady's task. If I know her, your remuneration may well be a homily on the virtues of charity." This last said affectionately. "I'll be here on the funeral platform for the next five days, conducting the necessary prayers. After that, ask for me in the New Temple. What are your thoughts?"

1 The most common form of Imperial funeral is the cremation. The ashes are then disposed of in a form appropriate to the deceased. The Old Vashti, having ties to the healing powers of water, has been cast into the river.
2 His elaborately embroidered silk robes proclaim him to be a Clerk of the Glittering Waters, the second rank of administrative clerk. Quite junior.

[Sblock="OOC"]Pick a colour for direct speech from your character. Footnotes will be used for background details from time to time.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2008)

*Growling Ape*

Ape does not look at anyone special as he answers the question about his thoughts in respect of the temple and the dangers: "If you do not enter the tiger's cave, you will not catch its cub."

[sblock=Meaning]You can't do anything without risking something.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 27, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Treefolk shaman*

Jar'Thol was moved by the funeral ceremony for that late Vashti. During his previous brief stay at Cormondal, he had come love her generous spirit and welcoming manners. Holding back a few tears, he hopes that the water spirits will guide her safely to the wonderful afterlife she deserves.



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Ape does not look at anyone special as he answers the question about his thoughts in respect of the temple and the dangers: "If you do not enter the tiger's cave, you will not catch its cub."



The small salsham'ai seems somewhat amused by Ape's remark and he returns his usual jovial self. "Wisely said stranger but I wonder why we would want tiger cubs. Nothing but trouble, I tell you." Jar'Thol chuckles as he climbs to a higher spot on the river banks. "I'm Jar'Thol by the way but, like our Young Vashti said, some do call me 'The Wanderer'. Let me offer you another saying. Amongst my people, we would say _treacherous is the weak branch which holds a sweet fruit_." He turns to Aru Leng. "I'm ready to honor the desires of the late Vashti but I wonder why she sending us after a statue. And why did she needed that errand done _after_ her death? Is there anything you can tell us about this statue of Grand Mutta, Young Vashti?"


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 27, 2008)

The hair on Xielt's back stands on end at the words of the Salsham'ai.  He struggles not to let a threatening growl creep into his voice as he spits back a reply, More trouble than you know, small one, especially for one who would likely be taken for prey.

Slowly pacing along the bank of the river, he lets his feline eyes size up each of the others, taking their measure with the expertise he had gained through years of guiding others through numerous dangers.  It seems the old Vashti was as good a judge a character as ever when she selected this group.  You all show the trappings of competent explorers, of one sort or another.  I am Xielt, guide and hunter, and now a willing member of this expedition. 

Decision made, he turns his back on his new companions, regarding them as dealt with, and focuses his predatory gaze on the only one with more information than the rest of them.   What can you tell us of these rumors the old Vashti mentioned?  What dangers are we most likely to encounter in this temple, and how would we be best advised to deal with them?  He can't help letting his whiskers twitch and his teeth show a little as he gives voice to the question.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 28, 2008)

*Three Flowers - Paladin of Beauty*

The young handsome man in elaborate clothes stands silently long after the new Vashti has ceased speaking. He looks like a perfectly chiseled statue in his carefully taken pose.

"Many flowers gone
Unknown to me this lady
Winter has now come"

He finally moves with a grace of a dancer to regard the other quests. He looks some of them with contempt that he can't quite hide but finally adresses Jar'Thol. "You knew this lady? The message I got said that I had had dealings with her, but I do not remember ever meeting her. Is there truth to the new Vashti's words?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2008)

> "I'm ready to honor the desires of the late Vashti but I wonder why she sending us after a statue. And why did she needed that errand done _after_ her death? Is there anything you can tell us about this statue of Grand Mutta, Young Vashti?"




Aru Leng stares across the river, tapping her chin with the scroll. Finally she replies:

"The Vashti was fond of setting us tasks with no obvious meaning. It was in how we performed the task that the lesson lay. This may be some little teaching exercise of hers from beyond the Veil. " She smiles and shakes her head. "I am sorry, Jar'Thol. Her wisdom eludes me on this occassion. Doubtless it will be made more clear with time.

The statue - I know of it. She told me about it once, but nothing of who or what this 'Grand Mutta' is. The statue is about two feet tall, made of stone. Roughly carved into the shape of a robed woman, standing with hands aloft as if reaching up to the sky. A crescent, or horns, atop her head. Face serene. Strata in the stone has been used to form a white band around her waist.

I was just a girl when she told me, made sure that I was clear on all the details. Curious.... Was she preparing me for this moment?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2008)

> What can you tell us of these rumors the old Vashti mentioned?  What dangers are we most likely to encounter in this temple, and how would we be best advised to deal with them?  He can't help letting his whiskers twitch and his teeth show a little as he gives voice to the question.




"There were bandits there about ten years ago, that I do know, but they were driven out. No-one lives near the temple any more and it is mostly ignored. There have been complaints of livestock being taken from nearby farms, and of course the usual ghost stories. The young of Cormondal dare each other to go close to the old temple. About two months ago one young lad never came back and so they stopped going. Of course, there are also rumours that he ran away from home, so...

I'm afraid there is no clear answer, Master Xielt. Be prepared for anything from nothing, to wild beasts, to restless spirits."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> ... It seems the old Vashti was as good a judge a character as ever when she selected this group.  You all show the trappings of competent explorers, of one sort or another.  I am Xielt, guide and hunter, and now a willing member of this expedition. ...




"They call me Growling Ape. I'm wise in the ways of nature and a _jiunsami_. My powers lay in tracking and magic. May we travel like the Immortals crossing the sea, each one displaying his/her special feats.

I will aid any of you as I trust the wishes of the old Vashti. I own her more than I am willing to admit."

The male before you is wearing simple, loose fitting clothes without shoes. He has a staff at his side.
His body is very hairy but his hedhair is short and he has no beard. His lips and mouth are a bit pronounced.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2008)

As the rest of the people gathered talk and get to know each other, one stands aloof. One in a simple garment; a large square of coarse cloth with a hole in the middle for the wearer's head. It drapes loosely around the body and though it covers her from shoulders to knees, there's no evidence that she's wearing anything else save for a wrist ornament that looks like a dark strip of leather coiled around her wrist and forearm, and a leather pouch tied around her left ankle.

Her face is striking; proud and beautiful and wild looking. Even downcast now in respectful mourning, there is defiance around her eyes and lips. Her hair is short and feathered in spiky waves of crimson and orange; a shade matched in her strange eyes.

(visual reference! http://orioto.deviantart.com/art/Phoenix-Witch-62908682 )

As the others get to the task, she moves forward and kneels down on the ghat, hanging her head like a praying penitent. 

Finally she gets back to her feet, having reached whatever peace she was seeking, and turns to regard the others.

"When do we leave?" she asks.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "When do we leave?" she asks.



OOC:The time is late afternoon, about one hour from sunset, should this inform your decision one way or another.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 28, 2008)

Dirt stands silently through the service and watches the others as they spout flowery language back and forth at each other.  Each trying to outdo the others in their quest to be inscrutable.

He is briefly aware of how little he fits in with these others, in his patched and threadbare clothing, and his bare feet covered in dirt from the road.  But for whatever reason he has been thrust into this quest with these people.

Finally the woman who had been silent speaks.  
Finally given a simple question, Dirt provides a simple answer.

"Now."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2008)

"I can leave at any time. But I cannot speak for the others. The hawk hunts at day, the owl prefers the night." Ape simply says. "There is virtue in patience and in haste."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2008)

"Then the world must be full of virtuousness," the red woman says with irony, "For how could anyone avoid it? Just remember that she said to seek the statue between the hours of dusk and dawn."

She pauses, then adds, "I'm Annika."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2008)

"The natural world IS full of virtuousness. But I meant, that there are times for patience and times for haste. The difficulty is to see what is approciate." Ape answers with a smile.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 28, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*



			
				Xielth said:
			
		

> The hair on Xielt's back stands on end at the words of the Salsham'ai.  He struggles not to let a threatening growl creep into his voice as he spits back a reply, More trouble than you know, small one, especially for one who would likely be taken for prey.



At these words, Jar'Thol retreat to an even higher spot on the river bank. "A Thousand pardons, master Tlaxu, I meant no offence. I was truly referring to the wild animals and not your own proud race. In the stories of Salsham'ai, we usually avoid the wild felines rather then seek their cubs." He says apologetically with a slight slime.


			
				Three Flowers said:
			
		

> "You knew this lady? The message I got said that I had had dealings with her, but I do not remember ever meeting her. Is there truth to the new Vashti's words?"



"It is not for me to judge the young Vashti's words but there's little doubt in me. The one we mourn today was a good judge of character and she had a way of knowing thing. You say you didn't know her but apparently she knew you. She probably saw your talents and judged you useful for our current endeavour. Besides, if you are here today, it means that, like me, you're at least curious to see where this will lead us."


			
				Annika said:
			
		

> "Then the world must be full of virtuousness," the red woman says with irony, "For how could anyone avoid it? Just remember that she said to seek the statue between the hours of dusk and dawn."



"She also said to pay heed to rumors of bandits, spirits and monsters in or near the ruins. We might be better able to avoid encounters under the cover of darkness but we could also easily fall to an ambush. We could leave early tomorrow morning and explore the ruins at night."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 31, 2008)

Aru Leng seems faintly amused by the disagreement in the group.

"Whatever you decide, I have instructed the other priestesses at the temple to provide food and lodging for you - neither very sophisticated - for whenever you require," she says.

[sblock="OOC"]
Consensus on day or night expedition? Then we can move on.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 31, 2008)

Dirt once again tries to follow the convoluted speech of his new companions as they decend into philosophy once again.  He manages to follow a little bit more this time, but it still seems unneccessary.  Maybe one word in ten was about the topic at hand.

"She had a purpose, she had faith in us.  I say we go see what is there.  The night is not a time of fear, only darkness."

[sblock=ooc]Dirt is for leaving now, why delay?  But he won't go alone if everyone else is going to sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree with the poor one, the uncivilized Tlaxu says.  I have always profitted from the Vashti's jobs in the past, and I am ready to profit from this one.  Let us be off and find what she had in mind for us.  No hunter ever succeeded without leaving his den.  No one ever said he was much of a philosopher.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 1, 2008)

*To the Temple*

As the Young Vashti said, the temple is about a mile upstream, following the southern bank of the Leng River. The inhabited part of Cormondal soon gives way to derelict stone buildings, then old wooden shacks and rice paddies. 

By the time you reach the temple, about twenty minutes later, the Divine Emperor, the sun, has passed through the Gates of the West leaving behind a dark red glow in the western sky1, highlighting the dark cloudy night coming in from the East2.

The temple stands on the bank of the river. A wall, about three feet high, surrounds the compound, serving more as a demarcation than a barrier. The weed-strewn metalled path that you have followed leads to a gap in the nearest wall, the short axis of the overall rectangle of the compound.  

Flanking the compound entrance, and at regular intervals around the wall (roughly every 6 feet), statues or decorative pillars are stood atop the wall. 

There are two long, low buildings along the left and right long walls, the one on the right (towards the river) looks in a worse state of repair with a roof that sags alarmingly. At the far end of the compound is the temple shrine, a steeply stepped pyramid that glows in the last light of the sun. This, like the wall, can be seen to be heavily decorated with carvings and statuary.


The whole compound is heavily overgrown, mainly with nettles, ground elder and other weeds. In the centre of the compound a large rhododendron, presumably once neat and ornamental, has sprawled low branches across the courtyard.

1. The geomantic animal Glass Frog swallows the sun each night in the West and guards him safely through the Underworld to the East. Red sky at dusk or dawn is thought to be the light of the sun shining through Glass Frog's throat pouch.

2. The sky of Conclave rotates, thus the Night half of the sky also rises in the east and 'sets' in the West. Creatures from the Underworld are thought to ride up with the night sky.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

Three Flowers looked at the temple with sadness. It had probably once been a construction of wonder. Now it was in shambles. But the beauty of ancient times was still present. He draws his blade and salutes the temple making a mental note to write a poem of the place soon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

*Growling Ape*

"Nature has taken back, what is hers. We should take the buildings one at a time. _One who chases after two hares won't catch even one._" is anything Ape has to say.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 1, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"Thank the spirits, we made it here safely. It all looks pretty calm, perhaps the rumors of monsters and bandits are exagerated ?"


			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "Nature has taken back, what is hers. We should take the buildings one at a time. _One who chases after two hares won't catch even one._" is anything Ape has to say.



"Wisely said again, my friend. I say we check out the one building that's in the best state. Perhaps the more sneaky members of our group (including me) could go scout out the place before we all approach it." Jar'Thol proposes with a soft voice.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2008)

"I can scout from the air," Annika says, tugging restlessly on her poncho. "Once I've seen the place from above, I could try to draw a map of it."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I can scout from the air," Annika says, tugging restlessly on her poncho. "Once I've seen the place from above, I could try to draw a map of it."



"Good idea", Ape confirms. "Maybe the way is made clear when viewed from above."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2008)

Annika gives Ape a look that's a shade reproachful, then ducks her head down as she lifts the poncho a bit. For a moment she looks decapitated, then the poncho flutters down to the ground as Annika seems to disappear. There's a small lump still under it though, and after a few seconds the reason why finds the hole in the cloth garment and struggles its way out.

A bird. A most unusual bird. The proud head, curved and sharp beak and long talons of an eagle...but crested with a tuft of feathers and colored in bright plumes of red and orange, with a creamy yellow underbelly. Only her eyes were the same; round and violet and unblinking. Around one feathered leg is the pouch that had once been tied to her ankle. And slithering off of the fire-hued back of the raptor is a small snake, no more than a pair of hands long.

For a moment she stares, tilting her head to regard each in turn as if waiting for some kind of reaction. Then she spreads her wings wide and emits a piercing cry...her wingspan is surprisingly large up close, almost as wide as she stood tall as a woman. With a flurry of feathers and dust and wind, she takes off. It seems awkward and precarious at first, with the sorceress struggling to flap fast enough to gain altitude from a standing start on the ground. Once she finds her first thermal though, she soars as gracefully as a condor...swiftly dwindling to a colored speck in the sky.

(just gonna fly around a bit and look to see what's where and if there's any clear dangers or opportunities. Spot check mod is +9.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 2, 2008)

Map to follow.

[sblock="Annika"]
Spot Check 20+9=29

From her airborne vantage point, Annika can see that the temple consists of the two long buildings, the main temple and the tree, as seen from below. Here, without the foreshortening of perspective, the relative proportions are more cleary defined.

Her keen eyes also spot that the one of the statues, on the wall near the river, is looking up at her - it's not a statue at all, but a beast of some kind, likely a wolf or dog from the shape. She also thinks, but can't be entirely sure, that something is moving within the eaves of the tree. The light there is so shadowy she can't be certain.

There are no other signs of life that she can see.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2008)

The red-plumed Annika returns after a surprisingly short time. She fusses with the edge of the poncho, plucking at it with her beak, then half-spreading her wings and nudging them under it... Then, with rustle of feathers like whipporwills taking flight, she resumes her human form. She's clearly had some practice on timing as well, as the posture taken beforehand allows her to grip the poncho as her fingers form and pull it up with her when she stands. From there, she ducks down and pulls the garment on in a single well-rehearsed movement. Even though the performance offered relatively little in the way of exposure...at least from the party's direction...she still seems a bit flustered as she fluffs her hair out a bit and adjusts the poncho on her shoulders.

"If you have quill and page, I'll draw what I saw," she says. "There was some kind of...wolf, or large dog. I thought it was a statue at first. It's near the river. On the wall."

She speaks quickly, as if trying to divert attention from something that had just occurred.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 3, 2008)

Xielt watches his fellow explorers throughly half-closed eyes.  He studiously feigns disinterest even as he takes in every detail that he can, having learned the importance of knowing his travelling companions.  As the woman transforms into a bird he tries to hide his startlement.  
Slowly, yet gracefully, he glides into the clearing and  squats in the dirt near the gap in the wall, running his hands over the path and trying to discover any sign of disturbance.

[sblock=ooc] Xielt will search the area for tracks. Search +6, survival +8.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 3, 2008)

Three Flowers watches in amazement as the girl changes to a magnificant bird and soon back again. Such grace. He had found someone who could, almost, compete with him on style. He pulls a sheet of paper from his case and shuffles his pack for ink and brush. Handing them to Annika he nods approvingly.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2008)

Map Attached. 

The Leng River flows at the top (right to left), it has undercut the bank on the northern side of the temple, and the long, low building to the north is showing signs of subsidence damage. The big flower marks the rhododendron tree, small squares on the outer wall show the statues and the one that might be a wolf is shown with an arrow.

[sblock="Xielt"]
Search roll 15+6=21

Despite the firm ground of the path, Xielt finds plenty of animal prints in the softer verge around the edge of the path at the entrance.

Survival roll 13+8=21

They are wolf tracks, alright. Made over several days by the looks of it, and by many wolves. The tracks lead to and from the temple.

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 3, 2008)

Xielt walks over and looks at the map as the bird-girl draws it.  He does his best to commit it to memory, then he lets the others in on what he discovered.  The place holds a pack of wolves.  Their tracks litter the ground in front of this opening, and suggest that they use this as their den.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 3, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

With a frown, Jar'Thol addresses the group. "As much as I hate having to do it, it seems like we'll have to kill or drive off that pack of wolves before we can explore this place. I have a suggestion for making this easier. If any of you can attract the wolves toward the rhododendron, I can invoke a powerful plant spirit into it to give it life. Thus imbued, the plant might be able to hold a few wolves in place and helpless to our ranged attacks."


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 3, 2008)

"Bloodshed is such an ugly thing" Three Flowers remarks with a frown. "But if necessary I will go and lure them out"


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 3, 2008)

Dirt watches in amazement as Anika performs her transforming feat.  He longs to ask her how she did it, but everyone else seems so accepting of her abilities. . . and he didn't wish to expose his ignorance.  Still he watches in awe as she swoops through the sky.

Wolves though, he understands.  The bane of the farmer is the wilderness seeking to return.  He shoulders his staff and looks towards the ruins.

"How many?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2008)

"I saw movement under the branches of the tree," Annika adds. "They may already be under it. I don't know how many."


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 3, 2008)

Quite a few, from the number of different tracks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2008)

"There is no merit in cowardice." says Ape as he prepares himself to talk or fight.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2008)

[sblock="Xielt"]
Spot check 11+8=17

With his keen tlaxu sight, Xielt notices that the wolf in place of the statue seems to be watching the group, calmly. Its eyes gleam yellow in the sunset.
[/sblock]

OOC: Feels like a plan coming on. Intended actions, everyone?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

"I will go to the wolves and try to calm them. This is not the time for wise words, but for actions. Does anyone of you would like to accompany me?" Ape asks the others.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 4, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"I hope you are a friend of the wolf spirits and you can be successful in this, Ape. However, I fear that bloodshed may be unavoidable and I'll watch over you from the top of the wall. Just remember what I said earlier. If you run into trouble, make your way to the rhododendron and the Blossoming Mother will help you." Once the plan is put into motion, Jar'Thol will climb the wall, just south of the entrance (climb +10). He then watches the courtyard from this high position, holding a tiny sling in one hand.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2008)

OOC: 

Note that the surrounding wall is only about three feet high. Even for a little fella like Jar'thol it's not much more than a hop up. Also don't forget that a salsham'ai can always choose to Take 10 whilst climbing, so you can go for an automatic result of 20 if you like.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 4, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Note that the surrounding wall is only about three feet high. Even for a little fella like Jar'thol it's not much more than a hop up. Also don't forget that a salsham'ai can always choose to Take 10 whilst climbing, so you can go for an automatic result of 20 if you like.




OOC: Right. Sorry I forgot that. Is there anything else he can climb that's a bit higher (i.e. out of wolf's reach   ) ? If not, well 3 ft is better then nothing. And yes, Jar'Thol will take 10 on most climb checks.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2008)

OOC:

He could climb to the top of one of the statue/pillars (that isn't a wolf!). That would take him to about 8ft. up.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 4, 2008)

"I will be there to cover you" Three Flowers says to Ape. He will take position of about 50ft behind him so he can get in if need be.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 4, 2008)

Truly this is a strange place, Xielt says to the others.  I have not known many statues that actively watch their viewers.  He points to the wolf with the gleaming yellow eyes, even as he draws his rapier.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

*Ape*

"Hope for the best, but be prepared for the worst."
Ape says as he enchants his staff

"Be a beast to soothe a beast."
Ape changes into a baboon, retakes his staff and moves to 30 ft at the wolf.

There he performs gestures and sounds of friendship and understanding.

[sblock=ooc]Casts Shillelagh.
Changes to baboon form.
Wild empathy check (1d20+1)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock="Growling Ape"]
Wild Empathy roll 16 +1 =17
[/sblock]

Ape moves in such a way to suggest that he is not a threat, yet not weak enough to prey upon.

The wolf sat upon the statue plinth licks its chops and lets out a yipping bark. As he enters the courtyard, Ape sees that another wolf sits on a convergence of low branches beneath the rhododendron. This wolf yawns and also gives a whine and a yolp.

The two low buildings are fronted by covered collonades, behind which multiple doorways lead into the building itself. From these, on both sides, more wolves emerge. They slink out of the doors, coolly regarding the baboon and stand peering from behind the cover of the pillars. They start up a chorus of quiet yelps and growls.

From around the right hand side of the tree stalks a large black-furred wolf, walking with an easy confidence. It stops at the side of the tree. The other wolves stop their noise.

"Leave this place, ape-thing,"  it growls in Low Imperial1. "It is ours now."

1This is not as startling as it may seem. As Ape and Annika have both demonstrated, the boundaries between man and beast are less clearly defined in Conclave. Talking animals, as well as shapechangers, are an accepted part of folklore.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

Ape tries, if this wolf understands the language of the apes. If not he will change back to human form and addresses him (her?) again. "Proud leader of this great pack, we came to search for a statue in the shape of a human woman. It is about two feet tall, made of stone. can you help us, please? Maybe we can help you in return."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock="OOC, Growling Ape"]
Communication in baboon form would basically be the same as Wild Empathy - i.e. non-verbal, postural, attitude.  So full communication would require human form. Don't forget that he's now naked except for his quarterstaff![/sblock]

[sblock="Knowledge (nature)"]
Take 10 +3 =13. The pack leader is male.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Diplomacy"]
Roll 12+0 =12
[/sblock]
The wolf emits a deep growl. "Your flattery is cheap, ape-man. The man-things with you will try to kill us; it is what they do. We want nothing from them. Leave this place."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 7, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> he draws his *rapier.*




Clawstick, surely?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2008)

(do the rest of us see and/or hear this exchange?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 7, 2008)

OOC: Yes, this is within sight and earshot of the rest of you, although those beyond the wall may not see all of the wolves in the collonades. All of you can hear and understand the pack leader; it's speaking Low Imperial, this isn't due to Ape's wild empathy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> The wolf emits a deep growl. "Your flattery is cheap, ape-man. The man-things with you will try to kill us; it is what they do. We want nothing from them. Leave this place."



"I will go back to the other man-things. I hope the can end this situation without bloodshed." With these Ape turns and returns to the other to claim his belongings and discuss further plans.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2008)

"We don't want to hurt any wolves!" Annika calls, unexpectedly loudly. "If we did, why would we bother trying to talk?"


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 7, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Clawstick, surely?



D'Oh.  Yeah.  Sorry, character confusion.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

*Growling Ape*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "We don't want to hurt any wolves!" Annika calls, unexpectedly loudly. "If we did, why would we bother trying to talk?"



"Me neither. It cannot be the will of the vashti to have to kill someone at his home. And don't forget: The arrogant army will lose the battle for sure."


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 7, 2008)

But it is the foolish cat that makes deals with dogs, Xielt adds, hackles raised, no hint of obscurity in his meaning.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 8, 2008)

Tha pack leader and two other wolves follow Ape to the entrance, stopping about 20 ft. away between the entrance and the tree.

The leader's ears prick up at Xielt's comments.

"We are not _dogs_!" it snarls. "We do not need man-things to house and feed us and make us slaves!"  It paces back and forth, agitated, then turns its gaze on Annika. Its eyes glow golden red in the sunset.

"Will you swear an oath?" it asks. "Will you swear by your ancestors? Will you swear that you will leave us alone, and that the other man-things," here it gestures with its muzzle in the general direction of Cormondal, "will leave us alone to hunt? Swear this to us, and we will let you look for your statue."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 8, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol had been watching the scene onfold from the relative safety of the shoulders of a worn out statue but, as the wolves come closer and make demands, he know it would look better if he came down. With some apprehension, he starts to climb down to the ground to speak with the wolf leader. "Just as you aren't dogs, I'm not a man-thing. I am a Salsham'ai, or Treefolk, and we are friends with the nature spirits. So by them and by the spirits of my ancestors, I do swear to leave you alone if you let us search for our goal. I will also convince the humans of Cormondal to do the same. But for this pact to work, you must also swear that you will not hunt weak humans or the animals they feed. Keep to the wilds and there might be peace between you two."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 8, 2008)

Might end up being a double-post...

[sblock="Jar'thol"]
Diplomacy roll 12 +5 = 17
[/sblock]

From down on the ground it becomes apparent to Jar'thol that the wolf is a lot taller than him. It stops its pacing as it considers his offer. Moments pass.

"We do not hunt man-things," says the pack leader. "It's too dangerous for us. And we will swear not to hunt the man-thing's weak beasts. If you can make this oath stick with the man-things of...Cormondal, salsham'ai, then we'll keep to our deal."

It glances over its shoulder and issues a series of barks and yips. The rest of the pack move back into the collonades, but continue to watch the party warily. The leader and his two guard-wolves move to the right of the entrance, keeping their distance from the humanoids.

"In the building at the end, there are many statues of man-things and man-beasts. Maybe the one you want is there."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2008)

Annika's mouth hangs open in silent amazement at Jar'Thol's oath. How could he...what if...was he really that confident? Or did he simply not hold his oaths dear? At the wolf's words, she forces her mind back to the task. Done was done...she hadn't sworn the oath at least, though she'd try to help as she could. It pained her a bit to see such powerful and free animals...

Hunted?

She pauses in mid step, and turns to look at the alpha wolf with confusion.

"I don't understand something. Are your kind so persecuted by men? I mean, usually men and wolves so rarely meet...you each keep to your own. What is different here?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 10, 2008)

[sblock="Annika"]
Charisma check 17 +3 =20
[/sblock]

The large black-furred wolf stares at Annika, sniffs.

"You are like the ape-man, part beast."  it states. There is a long pause.

"We used to hunt upriver. The man-things came, cut down the trees, dug up the earth, drove away the food-beasts. Now we are here, but wherever we go it seems we cannot get away from man-things." There is no sign of emotion in its voice as it says this.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2008)

Three Flowers had been listening to the exchange silently. Standing still in a pose of a statue. Finally he opens his mouth. "Defilers of nature's beauty." he remarks as the wolf talks about those who wrecked their last "home". "I can't swear an oath for others but I swear I will do all I can to convince them to leave you alone, if you will do as you promised and leave them and their herds alone."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 10, 2008)

OOC: Upriver ? Cormondal is downstream from the temple, right ?


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 10, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> OOC: Upriver ? Cormondal is downstream from the temple, right ?




OOC: Yes, this is correct on both counts.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 10, 2008)

The pack leader cocks his head to one side as he listens to Three Flowers.

[sblock="Three Flowers"]
Diplomacy roll 19 +4 =23
[/sblock]

"Hm," it grunts, sounding unimpressed. "You wear a metal pelt. Other man-things will respect you more than they do us, perhaps." It stares at Three Flowers for a moment. "Since you are respectful of us, I'll tell you this, man-thing," it says finally. "The building at the end. It's empty, but we don't use it. Something about it smells... wrong." It gives a wolfish equivalent to a shrug. "Perhaps this is useful for you to know."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 10, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"I'm sorry to hear that you have lost your former hunting grounds. Such seems to be the way of the humans, they feel an urge to expand, to grow. My own people have long ago learned to live with them instead of opposing them but such is not the way of the wolf. Like I said, I will do what I can to help you find a way to live besides these humans. Cormondal, from where we come, is downriver, and I don't think there will be much trouble convincing them to leave this old temple to you. However, I know little of the human that live upriver. Maybe I will have to travel there and convince them too."

Once the conversation with the beast is done, Jar'Thol will go explore exterior of the building pointed out by the wolf. He'll first try to find the possible entrances.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2008)

*Growling Ape, AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5*

Ape is glad about the peaceful solution. _"The vashti would be proud of me",_ he thinks.
Hearing the Salsham'ai's words he adds: "Let me help you. Two pairs of eyes are better than one."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2008)

Annika stays where she is, watching the wolf and thinking on its words.

She didn't really consider any part of her a 'beast' per se. Though she supposed it hadn't been meant as an insult.

But more important...what were people doing so far from the town? Upriver of the temple uprooting trees and driving away animals. Why? It seemed too far to farm or quarry.

Finally she says, "Thank you, pack leader," and goes to check out the buildings with the others.

"We won't find it yet," she points out when she catches up.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 11, 2008)

[OOC: I'm assuming that all characters are at least approaching the main temple building. Please say if you wish otherwise]

The main temple building is quite small - about 20 ft. across each side at its base. It rises in four stepped stages to about 20 ft. tall and is liberally covered with weathered bas relief carvings, as is typical of temples in this part of the world.

There only seems to be the one entrance, in the centre of the wall facing onto the courtyard. This is an open doorway, about 5 ft. in height, that leads into darkness.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

*Ape*

"We shouldn't stumble through the darkness. Has anybody a torch or should my magic light our way?"


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 13, 2008)

Magic light will just notify all of our presence.  Let me check the area for tracks, so we know what we might be facing, Xielt says.  He then moves toward the door and searches the area for any sign of life.

[sblock=ooc] search +6, survival +8 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

*Ape*

"I will help you. My nightsight is not bad and I'm an able tracker, too. Two pair of eyes..."

[sblock=ooc]survival+8, spiritual guide +1[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 14, 2008)

The courtyard of the temple complex is paved with cracked and worn slabs, but these have been covered with a thin layer of silty soil and over the years of abandonment it has become quite overgrown. This does, however, make it easier to spot tracks.

[sblock="Xielt"]
Xielt finds traces of the tracks of one or two wolves, but they are quite old. The dirt around the stupa entrance looks like it hasn't been travelled for quite some time.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Growling Ape"]
Guided by his spirt companion, Ape determines that the dirt around the stupa entrance looks like it hasn't been travelled for quite some time. There may be traces of wolf prints, but they are also quite old.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 14, 2008)

Xielt finishes his examination and looks up at the others.  It looks like this entrance hasn't been used in some time.  That doesn't mean it's uninhabited, however.  Many dens have more than one entrance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2008)

*Growling Ape*

Ape nods at Xielt's words. "Or it is something that doesn't leave tracks. Didn't they say something about ghosts?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 14, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "We shouldn't stumble through the darkness. Has anybody a torch or should my magic light our way?"



At these words, Jar'Thol sits down on a nearby piece of broken statue and puts down his pack in front of him. "Where did I put those things ? There were a gift to me from the Pradhan of Bajastra for helping with his gardens. The man sure had beautiful lilies. Of course, if you ask me, the unworked nature is even more beautiful ..." He mumbles as he shuffles the content of his pack with both his hands and feet. After a short while, Jar'Thol pulls out a short iron rod with a golden tip. "This will light our way, as some of us are helpless in the dark. Now, if either of you want to lead the way, I'll follow you from a distance." He says as he looks to Xielt and Ape.

OOC: It's a sunrod. I hope you don't mind me making up names for places Jar'Thol has been.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 14, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> OOC: It's a sunrod. I hope you don't mind me making up names for places Jar'Thol has been.




OOC: Not at all. Conclave is a big world (and its original remit was a collaborative world-building project so its all perfectly in the spirit!)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2008)

Annika eyes the doorway and crosses her arms over her chest to rub her shoulders. She doesn't seem terribly fond of the idea of going in there, but she doesn't back down.

"I will follow as well."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 16, 2008)

All but Jar'Thol have to duck to pass through the doorway. The wolves gather outside (still keeping their distance) and watch expectantly.

The entrance passes through about 3 feet of wall and opens into a small square chamber. The light from Jar'Thol's sunrod easily illuminates all corners of the room. The floor is covered with an uneven layer of soft silt, giving an earthy scent to the place.

All around the walls are statues in niches - the plethora of extra arms and animal heads immmediately tells you that these are of Immortals, many are familiar. There are five statues to each of the four walls, except the one that you came in on where the doorway takes the place of a statue. There are no other exits.

[These statues are all about 5-6 feet tall, too big to be the Great Mutta statue that the Vashti sent you for].


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 16, 2008)

Preparing for the worst, Three Flowers draws his sword _White Lotus_ from the scabbard, producing a low chime as the scrapes out. Keeping close to Jar'Thol and the lightsource he motions their forward scouts to go on.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 16, 2008)

The fur on Xielt's back stands on end as he senses something amiss here.  He looks carefully around the room, not wanting to attract whatever it is that keeps the wolves out of this place.  At the gesture from Three-Flowers, the Tlaxu's eyes narrow.  With a toothy grimace, and a resigned nod, he moves forward, ready to react to any sign of aggression.

[sblock=ooc] move toward the center of the room, listen and spot +8 each. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 16, 2008)

[sblock="Xielt"]
Xielt sees no sign of danger in the room, just statues, bare stone walls and ceiling, and silty floor. He hears, faintly, the sound of trickling water. The acoustics make it difficult to pinpoint. Seems like it's coming from below the floor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds like a water source beneath the room.  Other than that, I'm not seeing much, Xielt shares with the others.  He then moves to the wall opposite the entrance and looks more closely at the statues.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 17, 2008)

[OOC: Some of the statues would be obvious to anyone with an Imperial-style education (speaking High Imperial would be enough to recognise the more obvious figures). I'm not sure how familiar Xielt is with the local human cultures.]

The five figures on the wall opposite the door, from left to right:

1. A heavily pregnant human woman, dressed in fine robes with a stern look on her face. She holds a bundle of herbs in her left hand and cradles a baby in her right.

2. Another richly dressed human female. A sun disc shines behind her head. Her face is serene. Flowers surround her.

3. A conglomeration of four male figures. One head, replaced by a sun disc. Eight arms, eight legs all crammed onto one body. Richly dressed. Four arms hold a sceptre each, the other four make complex hand gestures. Even Xielt recognises this as a representation of the Divine Emperor.

4. Another multi-armed male. This one is human-like but his face is twisted into a terrible expression. Loads of tiny arms spring from his shoulders, each hand making a complex gesture.

5. A scholarly-looking male figure, dressed in scribes robes, holding pen and scroll, a thoughtful (or constipated) expression on his elderly face, standing on a cloud.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2008)

Annika presses her way inside as well, but stops on seeing the statues more clearly.

"Is it a shrine?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 17, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"Yes, looks like it. This was a temple and these statues represent some of the Immortals" Jar'Thol answers Annika. "If there's water underneath us, there might be some sort of hidden passage leading below." Jar'Thol then examines each statues, trying to see if any of them seems to be missing something or has a moveable part.



			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> [OOC: Some of the statues would be obvious to anyone with an Imperial-style education (speaking High Imperial would be enough to recognise the more obvious figures). I'm not sure how familiar Xielt is with the local human cultures.]



Jar'Thol speaks High Imperial.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock="Jar'Thol and Three Flower"]

High Imperial speakers:

1. A heavily pregnant human woman, dressed in fine robes with a stern look on her face. She holds a bundle of herbs in her left hand and cradles a baby in her right. This is Mansharga, goddess of childbirth.

2. Another richly dressed human female. A sun disc shines behind her head. Her face is serene. Flowers surround her. Lady East, Divine Empress and guardian of the Gates of Dawn.

3. A conglomeration of four male figures. One head, replaced by a sun disc. Eight arms, eight legs all crammed onto one body. Richly dressed. Four arms hold a sceptre each, the other four make complex hand gestures. Even Xielt recognises this as a representation of the Divine Emperor. Yep, Divine Emperor. Representing the amalgamation of Spring, Summer, Autumn and Winter Suns.

4. Another multi-armed male. This one is human-like but his face is twisted into a terrible expression. Loads of tiny arms spring from his shoulders, each hand making a complex gesture. This is Shrinam, God of Death. Each arm symbolises a different type of death. He is guardian of the Gates of Dusk.

5. A scholarly-looking male figure, dressed in scribes robes, holding pen and scroll, a thoughtful (or constipated) expression on his elderly face, standing on a cloud. Not a commonly known Immortal. Evidently some Celestial Minister.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Jar'thol only"]
Jar'thol finds nothing unusual.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 17, 2008)

Three Flowers looks around the room and speaks out a poem.

Between Dusk and Dawn,
You'll find what you are seeking.
That's what she told us.

So, should we check between Lady East and Shrinam? He asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2008)

Annika glances away from the statues at the strange...albeit good looking...man and frowns. Lady East? Shrinam? What did that have to do with anything? Maybe he was suffering a condition of the brain...

"Yes...we should come back after sundown," Annika says to him gently, trying to emulate the compassion of the departed woman who even now was their guide.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 17, 2008)

Three Flowers looks at Annika for a short while, puzzled, before explaining. "No, the statues I mean. Basic Sculpture. Lady East..." he says pointing to the statue "...Represents Dawn. And Shrinam..." Pointing to the other "...Represents Dusk. I think Vashti gave us a puzzle. I'm usually not good at puzzles but this was so artistic it seemed obvious to me"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

*Growling Ape*

"Then let the one-eyed lead the blind," Ape says.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 18, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"Yes, of course ! Three Flowers is right. Between Dusk and Dawn must mean between the Guardian of the gates of Dusk, Shrinam, and the Guardian of the gates of Dawn, Lady East. And that can only mean ..." Jar'Thol points to the central statue. "... this statue of the Divine Emperor. Now, I'm not sure what we're supposed to do with it. Let me see what I can detect by invoking the spirits of this place."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Jar'Thol casts _Detect Magic_ and examines the statue of the divine emperor, and the rest of the room while he's at it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 21, 2008)

[sblock="Jar'thol"]
The entire statue of the Divine Emperor radiates very faint magic, except for the 'Winter Sceptre', which gives a slightly strong (although still weak) aura compared to the rest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2008)

*Growling Ape*

"Told the spirits you anything?" Ape asks the shaman.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 21, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"Not much, there's magic in the statue but it's pretty faint. The spirits are telling me there's something special about the Winter Sceptre however. Maybe it's some kind of trigger." Jar'Thol moves closer to closely examine the sceptre in question. Unless he sees anything obviously dangerous, he tentatively reach out to touch it, trying to either pull it out or move it in some other way


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 21, 2008)

As Jar'thol mentions magic and moves to touch the scepter, Xielt silently steps out of the way.  He tries not to look to obvious, but he does what he can to make sure that he's out of the immediate area.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 22, 2008)

Jar'Thol notices that the whole hand holding the sceptre pivots at the wrist. An illusionary spell has been used to hide the join and make it appear as smooth stone, but with the spirits to guide him the ruse becomes obvious.

[OOC: Your post suggests that Jar'Thol will pull it, so...]

The Winter Sceptre moves smoothly and a click is heard from behind the statue of the Divine Emperor.

Slowly, with the grinding of stone on stone, the statue begins to slide up into the ceiling above its niche, revealing a dark opening behind. Suddenly there is a FWONG! of something under tension snapping and the statue crashes back down to earth, topples forwards....

[sblock="Jar'Thol"]
Reflex Save roll 17+3=20
[/sblock]

Jar'Thol nimbly leaps back, avoiding the statue as it smashes to rubble on the floor that he was just occupying.

What is revealed is a narrow spiral stairwell, leading down. The remains of the Divine Emperor partially block the former secret door, but it is a simple matter to climb over them.

A foul smell issues from the stairwell, of rot and decay. The sound of water that Xielt noticed is now audible to all - a faint trickle from somewhere below.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Three Flowers is visibly shocked by the statue crumbling to pieces. After the initial disbelief he kneels next to the remains of the statue and picks up a piece. Not being able to get a word out he picks another and holds them together as if wishing them to mend together. Finally he is able to utter some words "You wouldn't know of spirits that could rebuild this, would you?" It was a piece of art, simple yes, but creation of beauty nonetheless. The destruction was crime against all he held true!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2008)

*Ape*

Ape nodds at Three Flowers: "Sorry, my friend, but I only know magics that heal the living, not repair stone." To Xielt: "Would you like to go first? You have sharp senses and are a good tracker."


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 22, 2008)

Xielt shrugs, then slinks forward to investigate the staircase.  His secretly glad to see that his caution was warranted, but is curious enough to ignore the further warnings of impending danger.

[sblock=ooc] Xielt will try to stay about 20-30' ahead of the group, avoiding most of the light but using his low-light vision to see.  Spot and listen are both at +8.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 22, 2008)

The statue has mostly broken into large chunks and could probably be repairable. There are a few bits that have been ground into powder, however.  Looking at the rubble, Three Flowers finds the end of an old bit of rope attached to the top of the statue. Although someone went to the trouble of covering the mechanism with an illusion, it still comes down to a frayed bit of rope.

As for Xielt, the stairway is cramped and narrow [OOC: Should others decide to follow him I'll need a good old-fashioned marching order], winding down anti-clockwise into cold, damp air. The steps are cut steeply, with narrow tread, and the stairs wind down for about four turns before Xielt comes to a layer of chill, dark water.

The steps lead down into the water, but just around the turn Xielt sees that they end in an open archway. The water comes to about halfway up the opening; waist height for most, neck height for Jar'Thol.  It smells befouled and stagnant.

Beyond the archway, Xielt can just make out a large pillared room, full of water. From somewhere in the room beyond comes the sound of trickling water.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 23, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol looks at the remains of the statue with a mixture of surprise, relief and disappointment. He speaks to Three Flowers. "Well, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to do that." He holds the end of the broken rope. "See ? This is just a very old and unused secret passage. I guess the spirit of one of my people could help mending the statue. She's the ..." He hesitates for a moment. "... the ... well, the 'Wise Crone' for lack of better imperial words. She's wise in curing sickness and wounds but might also be able to help here. My own power to invoke the spirits is limited, however, and I fear we'll need my talents in these underground passages. I'll see what I can do once we have completed our quest."

Jar'Thol follows Xielt down the stairs, a good distance behind him and preferably with yet another protector in front of him. He holds his sunrod high. When he's close to the bottom of the stairs, he quickly surveys their surroundings and says with a soft voice. "This place smells almost as bad as Llaza's sewers but it's much more sinister somehow. I don't really like this. My people are climbers, not swimmers."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2008)

Annika gets a stoic, sickly expression as she regards the stairway down into gloom...but clenches her fists into little balls and takes the steps. She stops though where the stairs descend into murky water and hunkers down with her arms around her knees, a step above the waterline.

_Underground, underwater...at least you -have- a people...underground, underwater...I can't shame myself in front of them...I can't..._

Her voice comes out a dry squeak, and she blushes and coughs to clear her throat.

"Is...it cold?" Annika asks thickly.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2008)

[Just some OOC notes:

Liking these little character moments, folks!

Ying's player was tied up with exams or coursework, so I'm going to ret-con stuff so that Ying didn't show up to the funeral.

We also haven't heard from Hafrogman for a while - for the moment I'm going to assume that Dirt is around, but hanging back (probably keeping a wary eye on the wolves) and not getting involved in things.

That is all.*]

*I refer you to the original Robert Altman film of M*A*S*H for correct intonation.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2008)

*Growling Ape*



			
				The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Jar'Thol [...] says with a soft voice. "This place smells almost as bad as Llaza's sewers but it's much more sinister somehow. I don't really like this. My people are climbers, not swimmers."



"Apes too, little friend. But survival lies in adaption." Ape says as he follows them



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> ...
> "Is...it cold?" Annika asks thickly.



"I hope it's flooded for only a short distance."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

Annika nods unhappily, but doesn't move to enter the water. She crouches there, watching the others until they start to move off into the liquid...then, when she's just about to be left alone, she cringes and starts forging after them through the murky darkness.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

Three Flowers lets his new friends with better eyesight take lead and keeps close to Jar'Thol and their lightsource.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 28, 2008)

Xielt moves close to the water, but avoids actually touching it as he searches the ground, and then scans the water, for any sign of life.  I hope there's a way around this.  I would hate to have to swim in such a place.
[sblock=ooc] search +6 to look for tracks, etc. around the water, spot +8, knowledge nature +4 for what might be in there.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2008)

[sblock="Xielt"]
Xielt finds no tracks on the steps, nor any sign of life. Over on the far right hand wall there is a trickle of water dribbling through a crack in the stonework. If this is the only way that water can get in, then it is unlikely that anything larger than a minnow could be living here. On the other hand, it looks like the water level has remained fairly constant, so there must be an outflow somewhere. On balance, however, it seems unlikely that anything could live in this water - it is covered with an oily slick and seems pretty lifeless to the ranger's eyes.
[/sblock]

By the light of Jar'Thol's sunrod, the room beyond is revealed to be a long, wide hall, the far end just visible in the radius of the sunrod's illumination [OOC: The misty looking area on the map]. The walls and ceiling are all made of dressed stone, the ceiling rising to vaulting about 8 ft. overhead, supported on simple stone pillars [OOC: The circles]. 

The room is filled with dark water covered with an oily slick. The water is mostly still, mirroring the ceiling in its black surface. The only disturbance is from a dribble of water trickling through a crack in the right hand wall [OOC: The white ripple effect at the top-middle of the map].

There appear to be no exits from the room. The walls are covered with bas-relief carvings.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 28, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

OOC: How slippery are the walls looking ? Is there any chance Jar'Thol could make his way along the wall (assuming he gives his sunrod to someone else) ? I'm not sure I like the idea of having water up to Jar'Thol's neck.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2008)

OOC: The walls are damp with moisture, but not slimy. The gaps between the dressed stone are small - we're talking minimal finger and toe holds all round. Difficult, not impossible for a salsham'ai


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 28, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"Well, I don't see any way to avoid a bath, unless ..." Jar'thol glances for a short while at the wall. "Maybe I should take my own advice and climb rather then swim. Could one of you hold this for me ?" He says while holding up his sunrod in the direction of Three Flowers and Annika. The salsham'ai once again stares at the wall for a moment and, then, satisfied with what he sees, starts rising himself on the wall. The tip of his toes and fingers grab as best they can to the small holds the wall offers. Once he is close to the ceiling, Jar'Thol will try to make his way horizontaly toward the crack on the right hand wall.

OOC : Climb +10, taking 10 if that is possible and 20 is enough to beat the DC.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

Three Flowers takes the sunrod in his free hand and looks amazed as the small creature finds cracks in the wall to support himself. "Well I can't do that so I think it's bath time." He walks slowly to the water. Somehow all the grime parts just before him, refusing to soil his clothes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

*Growling Ape*

Not being as lightweight as the salsham'ai, Ape just wades through the water, all senses but smell at high alert.

ooc: spot/listen +7


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 29, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> OOC : Climb +10, taking 10 if that is possible and 20 is enough to beat the DC.




[OOC: Yes, that's plenty.  I forgot that there were bas reliefs along the walls as well, which would make it easier in places.]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 29, 2008)

Xielt looks completely unimpressed with the reality of having to enter the water.  Once it becomes clear that there is no choice he does his best to choke down his disgust and follows Growling Ape.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

"I don't like this," Annika says in a shivering voice as she looks around the room.

"Where is the statue, so we can leave?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 29, 2008)

The water is cold, but the ground underfoot is firm, if slightly yielding, like a layer of silt over a solid base. There are no obvious features to the room other than the pillars and the bas-relief carvings around the walls, and none of these seem to resemble the Grand Mutta. The most striking element of the wall decoration is a large circle in the middle of the far wall, that seems to respond to the sunrod with a faint white glow of its own.

Xielt's acute tlaxu senses spot movement in front - the 'V' of a bow-wave of something submerged heading towards the group at great speed!

[OOC: Xielt was the only character to get a high enough Spot check, thus he gets to act in this, a surprise round.

Order of initiative:

21 Xielt
14 The Thing in the Water

I'd position the party at somewhere level with the first set of columns. The order is roughly Three Flowers, Growling Ape, Xielt, Annika in the water, although you need not be strung out in a line. Jar'Thol is about 20 ft. along one of the walls, Rolling Man you choose which side. This puts him about in one of the corners of the room. The bow-wave is coming dead centre down the room from the far end.]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 1, 2008)

Redclaw, awaiting actions from Xielt so I can resolve this surprise round.

Also, everyone be sure to check the post on the OOC thread.


----------



## Redclaw (May 1, 2008)

To arms!  Something comes! Xielt shouts as he draws his claw stick and steps between Annika and the creature.

OOC: sorry about that.  I missed the update.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 1, 2008)

[OOC to Redclaw: No worries!]

Whatever it is that is moving in the water streaks to the front of the group.

A column of the stinking black water erupts up and forwards, its momentum slamming it into Three Flower's chest with the force of a sledgehammer.

[sblock="Rolls"]
Attack roll against flat-footed AC 16, total=22
Damage total = 7
[/sblock]

[OOC: Xielt can get an attack of opportunity against it as it passes his new position.]

Is it a tentacle? Some snake-like creature? Hard to be sure in the murk but it seems to be... the water itself.

The pseudopod wraps around Three Flower and plunges him underwater, all as part of its surge forwards. 

[sblock="Rolls"]
Improved Grab
Grapple check pseudopod thing, total = 26 (!)
Grapple check Three Flowers 3 +3 =6 (!!)
[/sblock]

The sunrod, held in Three Flower's hand, vanishes underwater. It now dimly illuminates a small area, as an eerie glow from underwater through a cloud of silt that the creature has stirred up with its attack.

[OOC:
Initiatives and status:

21 Xielt (clawstick in hand)
21 Annika
19 Growling Ape (staff in hand)
14 Water Thing (grappling Three Flowers) underwater
12 Jar'Thol (climbing in corner of room)
10 Three Flowers (grappling Water Thing. Underwater. Sunrod and White Lotus to hand)

Being waist deep in water will reduce movement by half.
All but Jar'Thol are near enough to move in and try to attack the thing, or help Three Flowers.
I'm going to veer towards the loose and descriptive end of combat unless it ges really confusing, in which case I'll post some form of battle diagram.

]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

*Growling Ape, AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5*

Although Ape got a good night vision, he uses the time he needs to adjust to imbue his staff with the power of a century old oak.

[sblock=ooc]Ape casts Shillelagh[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 1, 2008)

[sblock="Growling Ape"]
Just to confirm, that's both 1st level spell slots used for today (one now, one earlier with the wolves).

Quarterstaff becomes +2 attack, damage 2d6+2
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 1, 2008)

For spellcasters, check out this post in the OOC thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> [sblock="Growling Ape"]
> Just to confirm, that's both 1st level spell slots used for today (one now, one earlier with the wolves).
> 
> Quarterstaff becomes +2 attack, damage 2d6+2
> [/sblock]




[sblock="Dr Simon"]SRD:
_His base daily spell allotment is the same as a normal cleric's number of spells per day (not including domain spells), *plus one spell per day of each spell level* he can cast._

1 Spell for first level, + 1 for high Wisdom, +1 spontanous caster =

Ape should be able to cast 3 level 1 spells a day.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 1, 2008)

[sblock="Walking Dad"]
Ah, my mistake. I see they've conflated the domain spell into the overall spell slots. I'll update my notes!
[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 1, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

As Xielt yells out in warning, Jar'Thol turns his head only to see a strange watery creature engulf Three Flowers. He cries out in anguish and reaches down to retrieve his trusty sling. But how can his stones hit the underwater creature he asks himself. How can he be sure he won't hit Three Flowers ? He hesitate for a moment before further thrashing in the water brings him to his senses. He must help the others with his spells. He first thinks about jumping in the water to go heal his companions but decides against it, as the creature would make short work of him. Finally, he chooses to invoke a minor fey spirit of the fireflies to dazzle their enemy. As Jar'Thol completes his incantations, what seem to be a small luminous fairy appears in front of the creature. There is a bright flash of light and it is gone. Jar'Thol hopes their enemy has eyes to see that.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I said in my earlier post that Jar'Thol was going on the right wall, to examine the crack, so he must be in the upper right corner on the map. He is casting a _Flare_ spell on the creature. Fort save DC 13, -1 to attack rolls spot and search check for 1 min if failed.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (May 2, 2008)

Xielt's claw-stick slashes into the water as the unknown creature swims by him.  [sblock=AoO] (1d20+3)=20, (1d6+2)=5 +1 damage if it's unarmored [/sblock]

The swift-moving Tlaxu then moves to pursue the creature, hoping to help Three-Flowers escape its grasp.
[sblock=ooc] move action to close on the creature, then attack again, this time much less effectively.  (1d20+3)=11; (1d6+2)=3 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

Annika emits a terrified scream and backpedals for the dry corridor. When she pulls herself from the water, poncho sodden now and heavy, she whirls and lifts her hands. Ghostly flames seem to play around her, riding thermal winds that rustle her garment, her hair as she lifts her hands, murmuring words the language of spirits. 

There is a blossom of flame in her hand, a quick flare. When it passes, she holds what looks like a single long feather of deep orange and red hues. It gleams with a malicious fiery aura. With a flick of her wrist, Annika hurls the feather at the creature!

Still burning, yet without being consumed, the strange projectile wafts through the air on an unpredictable, jerky trajectory, much like a feather being blown by winds. It seems to fall, then wafts back up, jinks to the side, then surges forward...coming uncomfortably close to Three Flowers before suddenly sweeping around him to strike the water with a soundless puff of fire.

Despite the flame though, Three Flowers feels no heat.

(Magic Missile! Yay! 5 dmg! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1584840/ )


----------



## Dr Simon (May 2, 2008)

Xielt seems to splash wildly in the water with his clawstick, and cannot be sure if his blows are hitting anything. With the first strike, though, there was a tug on the clawstick as it met resistance of some kind.

Annika's magic missile fizzes into the murky water, lit by the glow of the sunrod.

Ape's quarterstaff seems to thicken, enlivened by the power of wood.

Underwater, Three Flowers feels as of the water itself is writhing around him, pulling at his limbs, trying to force its way into his nose and mouth.

[sblock="Rolls"]
Water Thing slam attack total = 6
(includes -4 for attacking with natural weapon whilst grappling)

The water thing is unable to affect Three Flowers this round
[/sblock]

Jar'Thol's fire sprite vanishes in a flash of light. It is not clear to anyone if this has had any effect.

[OOC: Three Flowers next. He's currently grappling the water thing, but not pinned. At the time of the attack he had White Lotus in one hand and the sunrod in the other. Being heroic, he still has these to hand if you wish.]


----------



## Blackrat (May 2, 2008)

Three Flowers tries to free himself from the creature, whatever it is. Kicking to get free and dropping the light-stick.

OOC: Not much to do except to try and escape the thing...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 2, 2008)

Somehow Three Flowers manages to struggle free from the grip of the Water Thing, and emerges from the murky depths next to Xielt. Although he is wet, none of the grime and filth in the water seems to have stuck to him and his wet hair seems to be artfully styled more than simply bedraggled.

[sblock="Rolls"]
Three Flower grapple roll 16 +3 =19
Water Things grapple check total = 8
[/sblock]

OOC: That's me for a week, folks. Feel free to post actions for next round (including rolls etc. if you wish. If any action invalidates another we'll sort it out when I'm back from holiday

Current situation:

21 Xielt (clawstick in hand, next to Thing)
21 Annika (at base of steps, 15 ft. back)
19 Growling Ape (staff in hand, just behind Xielt)
14 Water Thing
12 Jar-Thol (top right hand corner of room)
10 Three Flowers (scimitar in hand, next to Thing and Xielt)


----------



## Blackrat (May 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Bump to the others. I'm down on the initiative so I can't really do anything yet, but let's not let this die waiting for Doc to come back from vacation .[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 8, 2008)

*Growling Ape, AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5*

Ape makes a quick step forward with a fast rotation and smashes his staff at the watery menance.

[sblock=ooc]Staff 1d20+2 attack, 2d6+1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2008)

I'm back!

Actually, I was back at the weekend but ENWorld seems to have been a bit flaky. Guess the change-over isn't going well...

So, you were all fighting a watery thing in a flooded hidden underground chamber beneath a ruined temple (a typical day for adventurers).

I've got Xielt first on the initiative order.


----------



## Redclaw (May 12, 2008)

Xielt growls low in his throat and watches the ripples on the water's surface.  As it comes closer, he slashes at it with his claw stick, but the water deflects the blow and it almost catches his own leg.

[sblock=ooc] attack (1d20+3)=4 Ouch, a nat 1.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2008)

OOC: Bummer for Xielt - good job I'm not using any Fumble rules!  Next up in initiative order is Annika (Shayuri), who is currently at the foot of the stairs.


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2008)

Not sure if her first attack struck true, this time Annika waits for a moment; the sutras ready on her lips to chant. Spiritual energy heaves and surges within her, eager to burst out and burn and consume. The legacy of the Golden Crow was two sided. It was light and warmth and renewal...but it was also conflagration and destruction when not guided firmly.

When she spies movement in the water, and sees the thing attacking again, she murmurs the invocation and dim, wispy flames seem to dance over her and around her. A single feather of spectral fire hurtles from her hand like some kind of dart!

(magic missile! 1d4+1 damage. Can't remember if we roll or you do, but in this case I'd be happy if you did, since I can't really do invis castle from here. )


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2008)

Annika's fiery feather streaks between Xielt and Growling Ape, striking the water creature with a hiss of steam. 

[sblock="Magic Missile"]
3 damage
[/sblock]

Growling Ape steps in and swings his staff at the creature. The staff appears alive with the power of Wood as Ape's blow slaps the water, to no obvious effect except a large splash.

[sblock="Growling Ape rolls"]
Attack roll 14 +2 =16
Damage = 5
[/sblock]

Again, the tentacle of water rears up. The oily scum on the surface seems to form the moving images of screaming faces as the water spirit retaliates against Growling Ape, slamming a pseudopod of solid-feeling water right at the druid's chest. It has misjudged, however, and the attack falls short by a finger's breadth

[sblock="Rolls"]
Attack roll total 14
[/sblock]

OOC: Next up, Jar'Thol and Three Flowers


----------



## Blackrat (May 13, 2008)

Three Flowers slash at the appendix that tries to take Ape, hoping to at least wound it, if not to cut it off.

[sblock=OOC]Attack +4, damage 1d6+2[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 13, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

While Three Flowers was free of the creature's grasp, he was still battered and in danger. There is no avoiding the water it seems. Jar'Thol looks at the dark murky waters below for an instant and, with a sigh, jumps down into it. Coughing up water and barely keeping his head above the water line, he wades in the water, as best he can, toward his companions.

OOC: I doubt Jar'Thol can reach Three Flowers on this turn but if he can he will cast a Cure light wounds on him.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2008)

As Jar'Thol bobs his way towards the others, White Lotus swings through the air, its tip perilously close to Growling Ape and Xielt. Three Flowers' scimitar slices through the tip of the water tentacle, cutting it cleanly in two. The severed end, now just inanimate water, splashes down in droplets. The 'stump' retracts lighting fast into the waters, leaving only expanding ripples.

[sblock="Three Flowers"]
Attack roll 18 +4 =22
Damage roll 3+2 =5
[/sblock]

[OOC: You've all see The Abyss, right?   ]

Is the thing dead? With a foe that neither bleeds nor shows pain, and seems to be made from the very water that you all stand in, it is hard to be sure. All that you can see are oily waters made choppy from the activity of the fight. Stirring up the water has stirred up the stagnant stench. The dim light of the submerged sunrod throws rippling patterns of light over the nearby columns. The gently receding lapping of waves echoes around the chamber.


----------



## Blackrat (May 14, 2008)

Three Flowers stands still for a moment, trying to see if there's any disturbance in the water. He slides the White Lotus in a circle in the water before him. If there's no reaction he lowers himself down to grab the sunrod from the bottom.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2008)

*Just when you though it was safe...*

Three Flower feels nothing more than water, and there is no reaction to his scimitar. He manages to retrieve the sunrod without problem, and the room becomes more brightly illuminated again. 

Jar'Thol manages to (just) keep his head above the waves and reaches Three Flower to heal him.

[sblock="Rolls"]
Cure Light Wounds 6
[/sblock]

The ripples are dying down, all seems calm, when:

Something grabs Xielt by the legs and drags him under the water!

[sblock="rolls"]
Touch attack total 24
Grapple check (water thing) 17
Grapple check (Xielt) 7
[/sblock]

OOC: I've reset initiative as there is a slight lull in the fight. As it is, it's come out pretty much as before:

15 Xielt (currently underwater, in a grapple)
13 Annika (on the stairs)
12 Water Thing (grappling Xielt)
10 Jar'Thol (now in the thick of things)
4 Growling Ape (shillelagh still active)
3 Three Flowers (sorry Blackrat, I keep getting low Init rolls for him!)


----------



## Blackrat (May 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] Well, the init doesn't matter as long as you roll good on attacks, which has been the case so far.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

*Growling Ape, AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5*

Ape continues his assault and smashes again his staff at the watery menance.

[sblock=ooc]Staff 1d20+2 attack, 2d6+1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 14, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"No !" Jar'Thol once again cries out as Xielt gets pull below. "Go back to depths, water spirit. Torment us no more." Jar'Thol pulls out his small club and starts pummelling their enemy.

OOC: Att +1, dam 1d4 (pathetic   ). Any chance _knowledge : spirit_ would reveal anything here ?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Any chance _knowledge : spirit_ would reveal anything here ?




[sblock="Jar'Thol"]
Knowledge (spirits) roll 7 +6 = 13

This is (obviously) some form of water spirit, but unusually hostile. Perhaps the stagnant nature of the water has affected it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 15, 2008)

Bump!

Awaiting actions from Xielt and Annika. More of the same, folks?


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2008)

(meep! Sorry! I must have missed an update. )

Annika stares in mounting worry as the beast absorbs another of her attacks. Were they even hurting it? She couldn't tell! Truth be told, she'd never been in a situation where she'd had to use more than two blasts to succeed. What kind of monster was this?

She summons her rapidly dwindling energies again, and launches another attack!

(magic missile...cuz...it's just about all I got.  Just wait until I'm down to Rays of Flame. Then we'll KNOW we're horked. )


----------



## Dr Simon (May 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (magic missile...cuz...it's just about all I got.  Just wait until I'm down to Rays of Flame. Then we'll KNOW we're horked. )




Check out the last post on the OOC thread about 'weaving' spell slots, you might find it useful!

[sblock="Shayuri"]
I make it 5/1 for Annikas spell slots remaining (after this MM)
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 15, 2008)

The hair on Xielt's head (the only hair that's still dry) stands up straight in frustration as he lashes out at the creature again.  This time he feels his claw-stick bite into something solid, and he growls with self-satisfaction.

[sblock=ooc] attack (1d20+3)=22, damage (1d6+2)=7 Threat confirmation (1d20+3)=16 
+1 damage if it's unarmored. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 16, 2008)

[sblock="Redclaw"]
Sorry to take away Xielt's critical, but he's currently being held underwater by the water thing and can't use his claw-stick effectively. However, being a tlaxu he has got natural claws so you can use the same attack roll for that, for a hit.

Damage 1d4+2 = 4+2 =6

Similar damage, and if its any consolation, it has the Elemental type and so is immune to criticals anyway   
[/sblock]

Xielt twists and rakes at the thing crushing him under the black water, his claws finding something solid-seeming to tear against. 

Another of Annika's fiery feathers streaks into the water with a puff of steam. 

[sblock="Annika"]
Magic Missile damage 1+1=2
[/sblock]

Xielt feels the thing around him loosen its grip slightly, then renew its efforts to crush him as its watery form writhes about him, wringing him like a damp cloth.

[sblock="Xielt"]
Grapple check Water Thing total =23
Grapple check Xielt 18+3 =21

Grapple damage total = 6.

Xielt loses 6 'grace' hit points
[/sblock]

Jar'Thol slaps his tiny club against the churning surface of the water, to no obvious effect except to almost get swamped by the choppy waves.

[sblock="Jar'Thol"]
Attack roll 5+1 =6
Miss
[/sblock]

Growling Ape tries the same tactic with his charged staff, with much the same effect. The bludgeoning weapons just rebound from water with a wet *slap*.

[sblock="Growling Ape"]
Attack roll 8 +2 =10
Miss
[/sblock]

Finally, Three Flowers see an opportunity to act....
[ie. Blackrat, actions please!]

OOC:
A note on grace/health hit points. I don't think I mentioned this on the OOC post, although I did mention the divide. 'Grace' hp are the 'heroic resilience' points that come from class levels. 'Health' hp are more of a measure of actual physical damage that come from Con. You only lose health hp after all grace hp have gone, but grace hp come back at the rate of 1/minute of rest whereas health hp come back at 1/day. This way, you can be in a fight, get battered about, maybe go down some health hp but then recover your buffer of grace hp quickly. Sort of a Die Hard situation - each time you get battered a little more. Magical healing etc. restores grace hp first.

The beauty of this is that, even as first level adventurers, you can go for longer without 'sleeping' (especially coupled with the spell 'weaving' rules), but you're not invincible. You can, however, go toe-to-toe with a CR4 creature and get away with it. Had it hit Ape in the last round, for example, it would have dealt 11 damage which would have put an ordinary 1st level druid out for the day. In this case he would have lost all grace hp, plus 3 health hp but would still be capable of carrying on.


----------



## Blackrat (May 16, 2008)

Three Flowers tries to see an opening so that he doesn't hit Xielt and once he finds one he slides the White Lotus gracefully in downward curving stab trying to sink it well to the creature.

[sblock=ooc]Attack +4, damage 1d6+2. *Jedi hand-wave "Roll good"*[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 16, 2008)

[sblock="Three Flowers"]
Attack roll 16+4 =20
Damage 5+2=7

Guess the Jedi mind trick worked...
[/sblock]

Three Flower slides White Lotus into the water so gracefully it appears almost casual to the others. The blade passes a hair's breadth past Xielt, but the tlaxu abruptly feels the force holding him dissipate.

A puff of mist rises out of the water, tormented faces forming in its shadows, then it too dissipates into nothing. The choppiness of the water begins to subside.

It would seem to be over at last.


----------



## Redclaw (May 16, 2008)

Xielt gets his legs under him and rockets to the surface, growling in disgust and anger.  He thrusts his claw-stick into the water a few times to make sure the creature is truly gone, then turns to his companions and nods his thanks.

Gathering as much dignity as a thoroughly soaked humanoid feline can, he moves through the water to the other side of the room.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2008)

With the sunrod in the middle of the room it now becomes clear that there are no other visible exits that were previously obscured by darkness or the pillars. The only door seems to be the one you came in.

The only other features to the room are:

-The pillars. These are about 3 ft. in diameter and made from simple stone blocks.
-The bas relief. Leading all the way around the walls, these look like carvings of people, all facing towards the far wall and the...
-Glowing disc. About 5 ft. diameter in the centre of the far wall, this seems to respond to the light of the sunrod with a cold white glow of its own, like moonlight. In fact, this could be a representation of the moon before it was broken1.
-Something sticking up from the floor that Xielt steps on as he moves forwards. This is between the far pair of pillars, hard and unyielding.

1. The moon of Conclave looks like a chunk has been taken out of it. Small shepherded moonlets trail behind it. Legends vary, but the common opinion is that the moon was once equivalent to the sun, but for the mirror-image Underwater Darkness World that lies beneath the mortal realm. It was damaged in legendary times, its light diminished and the smallest particles formed the stars. Once the sky was fixed, this incident may have started the alternation between day and night.


----------



## Blackrat (May 19, 2008)

One wet strand of hair dares to defy the grace of Three Flowers and he irritably forces it back to order. Dripping wet he still manages to look as if it was a fashion choice rather than conseguence of being nearly drowned. He sheats White Lotus and moves closer to the disc to take a better look from about ten feet away.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2008)

*Ape*

Growling Ape wades through the water to the relief and tries to get some new insights from it.
[sblock=ooc]search+0, know nature+3, int bonus+0, (if there are tracks near) survival+8[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 19, 2008)

Xielt crouches down and looks at the floor.  At first he focuses on the piece that is sticking up, but once he has checked that out he moves on to search the floor near the disc, hoping for some tracks or some other sign of significance.
[sblock=ooc] serach +6, survival +6, +8 when following tracks [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2008)

Annika decides to stay on the stairs for now, though she watches her companions with a combination of interest and anxiety. Who know what else was in the water?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Xielt crouches down and looks at the floor.  At first he focuses on the piece that is sticking up, but once he has checked that out he moves on to search the floor near the disc, hoping for some tracks or some other sign of significance.
> [sblock=ooc] serach +6, survival +6, +8 when following tracks [/sblock]




OOC: Don't forget, the room is still flooded. Anyone wanting to check out the sticking-up object will have to duck underwater or rely on their feet, and checking for tracks on the floor won't work.

I forgot a feature of the room - the crack in the north wall through which water trickles steadily.


----------



## Redclaw (May 20, 2008)

OOC: oops, I had envisioned the water just being in the middle of the room, with a landing on the other side.  My bad.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 20, 2008)

Redclaw, no worries, it's probably a DM fault.

So:

[sblock="Three Flowers"]
The disc is fully above the surface of the water, and it looks from the small bit of carving visible at the waterline that it has been represented as resting on a stand of some kind.
It looks like the disc is part of the carvings and has been coated with some substance that makes it glow (which has worn away on patches), rather than being one piece of seperate material. Three Flowers doesn't know what the glowing coating might be.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Growling Ape"]
The bas relief carvings all seem to be of humans dressed in Imperial style, all facing in the direction of the moon disc. They are quite simply carved, mostly variations on the same theme. There doesn't appear to be anything hidden or significant about them.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Xielt"]
The thing sticking up from the floor appears to be a metal ring, about a hand-span in diameter, attached to the floor. Either a handle or an anchoring cleat.
[/sblock]

Annika sees her companions search the room unmolested by any more water monsters.

OOC: Rolling Man, do you still want Jar'Thol to investigate the crack in the wall?


----------



## Redclaw (May 20, 2008)

Xielt examines the ring, using his feet to get an idea of its size and shape.  I have found some sort of ring, possibly a handle.  I wonder if it opens a drain for all of this water.  We should try to pull it when everyone's ready, he says to the others.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 20, 2008)

[sblock="Xielt"]
It feels like a good sturdy metal ring, set in a metal loop. The kind of thing you could get two hands on a pull...
[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 20, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Intrigued by the moon disc at the far end of the room, Jar'Thol dives down in the murky waters to retrieve his sunrod. He then moves (with difficulty) besides Three Flowers, to see if his light source has any further effect on the disc.

OOC : From what I understood from the OOC thread, I don't think I need to heal Xielt, he will recover his lost grace points fast enough. Edit : Oh, and if Xielt goes to pull his ring, Jar'Thol will hold on to a nearby wall or pillar.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2008)

*Growling Ape, AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5*

"I'm ready. May the ebb clear the path under the primal moon." Ape responds, holding fast on the relief.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2008)

OOC Rolling Man: You are correct about Xielt's hp - he's in no immediate danger of dying. Best to save the cure spells for Health damage. Also, I believe Three Flower picked up the sunrod but you could take it from him and move closer to the moon disc - he's standing a careful 10 ft. away from it.

Back IC:

The closer the sunrod gets to the moon disc, the brighter the moon disc glows, although never as bright as the sunrod.

OOC again:
Waiting to see if Xielt tries to pull the ring...


----------



## Redclaw (May 21, 2008)

Hoping everyone is ready for whatever the result is, and driven on by his feline curiosity, Xielt reaches down with both hands, after replacing his claw-stick in his belt, and grasps the ring.  He pulls with every bit of his strength, arching his back and driving his legs into the rock beneath him.

[sblock=ooc] strength check +2, if needed. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2008)

Xielt heaves with all his might on the metal ring. He feels a slab beneath him shift slightly and a few small bubbles rise to the surface with a gulping sound. But truth of the matter is, the weight of the thing is too much for the muscular tlaxu to hold by himself and he is soon forced to release his hold. He has shown, however, that the ring *does* seem to operate a trapdoor of sorts.


----------



## Blackrat (May 21, 2008)

Three Flowers hands the sunrod to Jar'Thol and moves to help Xielt when he sees that the tlaxu had to give up his attempt. "Together?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

"Wait," Annika calls, alarmed. She looks around.

"Does anyone have rope? We could tie it around you...and all of us not pulling could hold onto it..."


----------



## Blackrat (May 21, 2008)

Three Flowers stops and thinks for a while on Annika's words. "A good idea actually. But if any of us carries rope it would be even more efficient to tie it to the ring and we could all pull from safe distance."


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 21, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"It doesn't seems like much more then a reflextive disk." says Jar'thol to his companions. He wades in the water once more, this time toward the crack on the north wall. He simply wonders if there's more to this then a simple entry point for the water. He also closely watches the activity of Xielt and Three Flowers, ready to hold on to something if the water suddenly drains.

OOC : Salsham'ai need no ropes.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 22, 2008)

OOC: I think Xielt has some rope, waiting to see what happens there. In the meantime:

Jar'Thol inspects the crack in the north wall. It is thin fracture in the stone wall, about the wifht of his little finger at its widest point (near the top). The ceiling bows down slightly above it, and the wall bulges inwards a little. The water has the smell of river water, and where it has flowed so algae has grown in the wetness. It looks, simply, like a bit of structural failing.


----------



## Redclaw (May 22, 2008)

OOC: What do you know, he does have rope.  Thanks Doc.  

Xielt takes a coil of rope from his pack and offers it to three flowers.  Let's get this tied to the ring, and see what we can do.


----------



## Blackrat (May 22, 2008)

Three Flowers nods and takes the end of the rope. "You want to dive or shall I? If we just pull the rope through the ring and hold both ends we don't need to tie it. I'm not too good on making knots."


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 22, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Content with his exploration of the room, Jar'Thol returns to the relative safety of th staircase and sits down by Annika. "I hope that foul water didn't ruin to much of my stuff." He says while trying to dry up a bit.


----------



## Redclaw (May 23, 2008)

A good idea, Xielt admits as he threads the rope through the ring and walks back to the dry area of the room with his end.  Now, let's see what's underneath all this water.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

*Ape*

Aoe retreats to the dry place, too. Staff ready, he watches what happens.


----------



## Blackrat (May 23, 2008)

Three Flowers takes the other end of the rope and walks next to Xielt. "All right. One, two, and pull..."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2008)

[OOC: With 50 ft. of rope (the DM knows all...) doubled through the loop, the furthest Three Flower and Xielt could stand would be 25 ft., not quite enough to get safely on the steps. However, it might be enough...]

The Combined strength of Xielt and Three Flower is enough to pull up the stone cover, and the water begins to drain away with a loud slurping sound. The current quickly begins to pull on Xielt and Three Flower as the water gushes past them.

[sblock="Strength Check DC 12"]
Xielt roll 8 +2 = 10
Three Flower roll 14 +2 =16

Xielt takes 4 damage from battering.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Xielt"]
This now makes 0/8 Grace and 15/17 Health. The Grace points will come back 1/minute with rest but the Health return at 1/day of rest. So he's taken some actual, physical damage from this rather than simple heroic John McClane style battering.
[/sbock]

Three Flower keeps his footing but the tlaxu is again swept off his feet. He clings to his end of the silken rope as he is drawn towards the now widening whirlpool in the centre of the room...

[sblock="Strength Check DC 12"]
Xielt roll 12 +2 = 14
[/sblock]

Drenched, bruised, half-drowned, the tlaxu nevertheless keeps his grip as the water pours past him. Soon the room has drained almost completely with just a few puddles left in depressions of the uneven floor. 

The floor is covered in dark grey, lifeless silt. Beneath the stone plug is a well-constructed shaft made of fitted stone blocks. Metal rungs are set into one side and lead down into darkness.

From below comes the sound of splashing, incoherent grunting and the occasional clatter of dull metal...


----------



## Blackrat (May 23, 2008)

As the water finally drains away, Three Flowers drops his end of the rope and hurries to Xielt. He offers his hand in assistance for him to get up. "Well that was rougher than I thought it would be. Good we didn't pull it without the rope afterall."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

*Ape*

Ape also looks after the tlaxu. "Perhaps we should make a short rest. You seem battered. There is virtue in patience and in haste, as I already said." He says to Xielt.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Content with his exploration of the room, Jar'Thol returns to the relative safety of th staircase and sits down by Annika. "I hope that foul water didn't ruin to much of my stuff." He says while trying to dry up a bit.




[sblock="Jar'Thol"]
The trail rations are a bit worse for wear, and the tindertwigs will need to dry before they can be used, but everything else seems to be okay.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

Annika looks Jar'Thol over as he roots through his things, then up at the others.

"There's something down the hole. If we wait, we'll give them more time to prepare for us."


----------



## Redclaw (May 23, 2008)

Coughing up a few mouthfulls of water and gingerly exploring his wounds, Xielt looks around at his eager companions.  I fear I am not yet ready to venture down.  If you're willing to wait while I catch my breath, I will be more able to proceed.  It will be even easier if one of you could spare some form of healing for my bruises.  Otherwise, I shall wait up here while you begin the exploration.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

*Growling Ape, AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5*

"I'm afraid I have only minor healing powers. What abut you, do you know a spirit of healing?" Ape asks Jar'Thol. "If not, I may have to use one of my runestones."


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 25, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid I have only minor healing powers. What abut you, do you know a spirit of healing?" Ape asks Jar'Thol. "If not, I may have to use one of my runestones."



"No need, the Wise Crone is generous and all knowing in the ways of mending the flesh. She will help me heal Xielt." Jar'Thol examines the Tlaxu's wounds, closes his eyes and then whispers a short Shromic invocation of an ancestor spirit. Warm once again fills up Xielt's body and he suddenly feels better.

[SBlock=OOC]Healing 1d8+1, Spell left 0 lvl 3/5, 1st 2/4[/SBlock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 27, 2008)

I thought I'd already posted this, but...

[sblock="Xielt"]
Jar'Thol's spell only heals 2 points of damage, but this is enough to heal the Health damage.
[/sblock]

Jar'Thol's invocation to the Wise Crone causes the worst of the tlaxus wounds to heal over but still leaves the tlaxu somewhat bruised.

In the meantime, the noises from the hole have got louder. Something(s) seems to be having an argument in a gutteral language. There is still much splashing and banging.


----------



## Redclaw (May 27, 2008)

Xielt stretches his newly-healed muscles.  My thanks, litte one.  That is much better.  I fear I am still a little out of sorts, but if you all would like to enter the hole, I will accompany you, the tlaxu offers.

[sblock=ooc] So, he's at full health, but still 0/8 grace, which recharges at 1 point per minute, right?  So if we wait up here for 8 minutes, he'll be back to starting health.  Obviously, that's what I'd prefer, but if we're worried about whatever is down the hole, he'll follow.  Just don't expect him to charge up front.   [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 27, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc] So, he's at full health, but still 0/8 grace, which recharges at 1 point per minute, right?  So if we wait up here for 8 minutes, he'll be back to starting health.  Obviously, that's what I'd prefer, but if we're worried about whatever is down the hole, he'll follow.  Just don't expect him to charge up front.   [/sblock]




Yes, that's exactly it.

Although if you were in a combat situation you can spend a Standard Action to "Take A Breather" and heal your level in Grace hit points (one of several options). Sort of an adrenaline surge or a 'My Name is Inigo Montoya' moment (as they call it on TV Tropes).


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2008)

Realizing the others were tired from fighting and pulling...and a little guilty she hadn't done more to help, Annika relents and says, "I don't mind waiting."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2008)

*Growling Ape, AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5*

"Yes, we should wait a few minutes and check if some of our belongings got water-damaged. A prepared fight is a good fight. And whatever creatures are down there, they seem to come nearer." Ape whispers.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 27, 2008)

You check through your items for serious water damage - obviously everything has got wet one way or another, but scroll cases (for those who have them) have all kept out the water.

You find the following losses:

Growling Ape has lost one days worth of trail rations.
Three Flowers has lost two days worth of trail rations.
Xielt has lost three torches.
Jar'Thol has lost all of his trail rations.

This all takes about five minutes, during which time the grunts and clanks get closer from the hole. Suddenly a grey, bald head peeks over the top, stops and stiffens as it sees you and then ducks down again. There are shouts (again incoherent) from below, followed by more clanking and grunting receding.

However, it looked like the grey-faced humanoid thing was carrying something, a statue of a woman with arms upraised...

[sblock="Xielt"]
Xielt has healed 5 Grace hit points
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2008)

*Growling Ape, AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5*

ooc: does Ape recognize the type of the creatures?
Know (nature)+3 (governs animals, fey, giants, monstrous humanoids)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> ooc: does Ape recognize the type of the creatures?
> Know (nature)+3 (governs animals, fey, giants, monstrous humanoids)




[sblock="Growling Ape"]
Enough that he doesn't think that they are any of those types of creature.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 29, 2008)

The sounds of yammering and banging recede down the hole again. Although the words are incoherent, it sounds like an argument is going on.

[*cough* Anyone doing anything]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2008)

*Growling Ape, AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5*

In preparation of the possibly upcoming fight, Ape changes ones again into baboon form, retrieving his staff afterwards.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 29, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"We have to do something, that statue might be the one we are looking for. Don't let them flee with it." Jar'Thol cautiously approaches the edge of the hole in the ground. He yells out in low imperial. "We come in peace. Who are you ?" Despite his words, Jar'Thol has his trusty sling in hand and is ready to duck back out of the way if he gets attacked.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2008)

Annika gasps at the nasty looking head and stands up, holding her hands protectively before her; ready to cast a spell at a moment's notice.

(Delaying action)


----------



## Blackrat (May 30, 2008)

"There must be another entry down there, they can't have entered through here. That means they can get away if we don't follow." Three Flowers thinks out loud and takes a peek down the hatch.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 30, 2008)

Jar'Thol and Three Flowers, at the edge of the hole, see that it descends into darkness. The figures can just be seen climbing down metal rungs, at the edge of the sunrod's light. They seem to be emaciated and feral-looking humanoids, but little else can be seen from this angle.

Jar'Thol's entreaty is met with a tirade of guttural gibberish (although to Jar'Thol it sounds similar to Shromic). Only one word can be understood in Low Imperial, said in spiteful tones:

"Mine!"


----------



## Redclaw (May 30, 2008)

Xielt swiftly rises to his feet, brushing off the last of his discomfort.  We must pursue.  That statue might well be the focus of our mission, and we should not let it out of our sight.

He moves to the edge of the hole, and attempts to climb down the ladder.  He's happy to let someone else lead the way, having recently been reminded of his mortality, but will take point if nobody else wants it.

[sblock=ooc] Climb +0, he will happily take 10 if you okay it. [/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 31, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

_We need a better view of what's going on down there before we go down._ Jar'Thol thinks. Once again invoking the simple spirits of fireflies, Jar'Thol touches a small peeble with one of his toe. The little rock fragment suddenly shines brightly as it seems to contain a small luminous sprite. The little shaman then picks up with his foot and drops it down the opening.

[Sblock=OOC]Casting _light_ on some sort of peeble or debris on the floor and throwing it down the hole to get a better view.[/Sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 2, 2008)

OOC: I think Take 10 on a Climb check will be fine, as there is a ladder going down there (well, series of rungs). Assuming you don't want to get down there really really fast.

IC:

The pebble drops down the shaft and lands with a *Sploosh* in the water below, to the surprise of the grey humanoids. They look up, briefly, then scatter from beneath the shaft (still shouting "Mine!" as the go).

The shaft is about 20 ft. deep, opening out at the bottom into a chamber of some sort. The series of metal rungs leads right down to the bottom - the side of the shaft opposite the moon relief looks like it carries on down the wall of the chamber below. 

It doesn't look like the water in the lower room is as high as it was in the room that you currently occupy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

*Growling Ape, AC 17 (T17, FF13), HP 25/25, F +5,R+4,W+5*

Bbaboon Ape stuffs his clothes in his backpackk before he goes down with Xielt.
ooc: baboons got climb speed. should be good enough.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2008)

Annika grimaces, then steels herself and plods over to the trapdoor and peers down. Once the other two are down, she bunches her poncho a bit under her for modesty's sake, and awkwardly works her way down the rungs.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 3, 2008)

Xielt, Growling Ape and Annika descend the ladder (in that order). For the moment, Jar'Thol and Three Flowers are still in the chamber above.

Those at the bottom can see, by the magical _light_ cast by Jar'Thol's enchanted stone, that they are in a short tunnel faced with stone blocks, with a rounded ceiling. The water here is about knee-deep, and the surface underfoot is more solid-feeling.

The tunnel is about 10-15 feet long and opens into a large chamber. Splashes and cries of "Mine, mine!" can be heard from within the chamber.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

Growling Ape, AC 17 (T17, FF13), HP 25/25, F +5,R+4,W+5

Ape moves in the direction of the noises, alert of a possible ambush.
ooc: listen/spot +7, low-light vision


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 3, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol climb down to rejoin the others. "How much deeper is this gonna lead us ?" He thinks outloud as he retrieves and pockets his glowing peeble. He follows Growling Ape at a distance, holding his sunrod to light his way.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 5, 2008)

As the glow from the enchanted stone disappears, Xielt looks back toward Jar'Thol.  I am much more effective when I can see what I'm doing, he says to the smaller creature.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> As the glow from the enchanted stone disappears, Xielt looks back toward Jar'Thol.  I am much more effective when I can see what I'm doing, he says to the smaller creature.



ooc: He is holding a sunrod


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 5, 2008)

[sblock="OOC"] I'm going to assume that Three Flowers climbs down as well, since there's no reason for him not to. Blackrat has exams at the moment so I expect his posting rate to be a bit slower.[/sblock]

[sblock="Second OOC"] Concerning light - note that Jar'Thol has the sunrod to hand (it still has at last 5 hours of use to go, I reckon on about an hours worth of exploration so far) so light without the enchanted pebble is not an issue. Edit: Ninja'd by WD![/sblock]

The group splash down the short corridor and come to a round, domed room (about 30 ft. diameter). Several other stubby corridors lead away from it (eight in all, equally spaced. The light of the sunrod is enough that you can tell that the three opposite, at least, are only about 7-8 ft. in length.).

Walls are made of cut stone, all neatly dressed but undecorated. Knee-high water spreads throughout the rotunda and side corridors.

On the far side of the room, the three grey humanoids are huddled in a group, engaged in a squabble of some sort which they stop as you enter, and turn to look at you.

They are human-sized but wiry and emaciated. Lank black hair hangs in a fringe around bald heads, their eyes glow with a dark green light, their noses are withered away and their teeth seem sharp and fang-like.

They wear only scraps of tattered clothing, and in their hands (fingers tipped with long, filthy claws) they each hold a selection of treasures - one holds some gold dishes and goblets, one a selection of beaded necklaces and a jade carving, and one holds the statue of the Great Mutta (or, at least, one that meets the Vashti's description perfectly).

[sblock="Jar'Thol"]
You reckon they are malignant spirit creatures of some sort, but their specific type is not something that you are familiar with.
[/sblock]

One other thing to note:
As Three Flowers descended the ladder, he noticed that the crack in the wall of the room above gave a little groan of protest and shifted slightly. The trickle of water into the room above has grown slightly in its rate of flow. Nothing to worry about at the moment, perhaps...


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 5, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol hangs back and whispers to the rest of the group. "Those are some sort of bad spirits. I'm not sure we'll get the statue without a fight. Maybe if one of you had something beautiful or precious we could distract them or even trade with them."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

*Growling Ape*

Growling Ape laughs at the noition of him owning something beautiful or precious and looks for Three Flowers...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2008)

"I don't really...own...anything," Annika demurs softly. The creatures were disgusting...but evoked an odd sort of pity in her too. Down here in the dark, clinging to the only pitiful scraps of beauty in the world for them...what kind of life was that?

"I don't want to hurt them if we don't have to...maybe there's something up above we can give them. Or Three Flowers might have something."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 6, 2008)

Three Flowers climbs down a little behind the others and while doing so notices the crack in the wall. "My good companions, you might be interested to know that the crack where the water comes just got little bigger" He shouts down as he descends. 

Getting to the bottom, and as he moves to the others, he sees the hideous creatures. Disgusted he draws his blade again but holds the wrath for the others' sake. They seemed to be willing to negotiate with these abominations against all that was beauty! A thousand emotions cut through Three Flowers in that second. From horrification to pity and finally, as the beautiful phoenix-girl spoke, to resignation.

He takes a jeweled necklace off and hands it to Jar'Thol. "If you wish to trade with them, so be it. But you do the speaking. I want nothing to do with those abominations"

[sblock=OOC]As doc pointed out, I was a bit distracted by preparing to an exam. It went well, in case anyone was interested. And the slowness of EN World has kept me from accessing the site also.

About the necklace, as it seems I have some jewelry on my character sheet. As I didn't determine it any better I'd say the necklace is worth about half of those, and the rest is four rings and couple arm-bands.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 9, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol takes Three Flowers' amulet and thanks him. "I thank you. It's not every human that understand the value of a peaceful solution." Jar'Thol cautiously approaches the statue stopping if he gathers the attention of  the creatures. He waves the amulet around, hoping this will interest them. He'll even cry out "Trade" if movement isn't enough to catch their attention.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2008)

Annika looks on with mingled hope and trepidation...keeping herself ready should things turn ugly.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 9, 2008)

[sblock="Jar'Thol"]
Diplomacy roll 5+5 =10
[/sblock]

Jar'Thol approaches the creatures, who halt their squabbling to gaze upon the necklace with greedy eyes. The one carrying the statue licks its thin dry lips with an overlong grey tongue, but it is the one holding the jewelry that takes the step forwards. Its two companions glare at it with some hatred.

One clawed hand stretches out towards the salsham'ai and the necklace as, slowly, carefully, the creature edges forwards. As it gets close its already ugly face twists into a hostile sneer.

"Want!" it cries as it lunges towards the shaman with its filthy nails.

OOC:
Okay, I think everyone was ready for such behaviour so no surprise round!  

Order of Initiative:

Three Flowers (high Init for once. He has White Lotus to hand)
Growling Ape (in baboon form)
Jar'Thol (no weapon in hand, one Greedy Spirit rushing him)
Xielt (clawstick to hand)
Annika
Greedy Spirits

So, Greedy Spirit with the jewelry is aiming to attack Jar'Thol. It is close enough to be within 5 ft. step range for all of the party. Statue and Bowl are at the rear of the chamber, easily a 30 ft. move away.

Actions please, folks!

PS Well done Blackrat on your exams.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 10, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Not wanting to get clawed by the greedy spirits and wanting to divert their attention away from the statue, Jar'Thol pivots to his right and throws the amulet in a nearby corner. After that, he moves to the other side, in order to avoid the spirit and maybe get a little closer to the statue.

OOC: Jar'Thol throws the amulet to his right (and a bit behind him) and moves to his left (and a bit forward). Hopefully this makes sense.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 10, 2008)

OOC: Yes, that makes sense (I probably ought to draw a little ASCII map or something at least...). Just to clarify, though, the statue is being carried by one of the spirits; it's small enough to be portable, if a bit cumbersome.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

*Ape*

AC 17 (T17, FF13), HP 25/25, F +5,R+4,W+5

If Three Flowers doesn't do it, Ape will step between the small shaman and the evil spirits, attacking them with his whirling staff.
ooc: 1d20+3 to hit, doing 1d6+4 damage.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 11, 2008)

Three Flowers gives others a glance that conveys well the phrace: _I knew this was a bad idea_. He lunges forward and sweeps at the creature with White Lotus.

OOC: Charge if there's room and straight line, if not, move and attack.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

With the clicking rumble of a hunting cat, Xielt slides forward to defend their smallest companion.  This is what comes from talking to prey, he hisses.  These are just unscrupulous beasts who seek to take whatever they see.  He lashes out with his claw-stick, attempting to rip throught the creature's flesh.

[sblock=ooc] attack with claw-stick, +3 to hit for 1d6+2 damage, +1 damage if unarmored. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2008)

[OOC Map attached, hopefully not too confusing! Character movements are shown in colour-coded arrows, name is position at start of move.]

Ape steps forwards to protect Jar'Thol, his whirling quarterstaff sweeping in front of the startled spirt. The creature glances angrily at Ape even as it ducks his blow, dividing its attention between its attackers and the necklace that Jar'Thol dangles enticingly in front of it.

[sblock="Growling Ape"]
Staff attack roll 6+3=9
Miss
[/sblock]

Even as Jar'Thol winds up to throw, Three Flowers comes barrelling from behind , brushing the little shaman aside as White Lotus sweeps a huge gouge across the chest of the creature. The greedy spirit lets out a wail, more of frustration than pain, even though it staggers back under the onslaught. The great slice in its grey flesh does not bleed, and even appears to be slowly knitting together.

[sblock="Three Flowers"]
Attack roll 19+6 = 25. 
Hit plus Critical Threat
Crit. Confirmation roll 17+6=23
Critical Hit!
Damage = 2d6+4 = 10
[/sblock]

Finally Jar'Thol gathers his wits, what with his friends charging past him in their eagerness to attack, throws the necklace and darts behind the hairy back of Growling Ape's baboon form. 

The assailed spirit still keeps glancing at where the necklace lands (now under a layer of murky water) even as it flexes its free claw and winds up for a counterattack on either of its attackers.

And the Xielt is upon it from the side, his clawstick lashing out at the misbegotten creature. The tlaxu weapon strikes true, but Xielt finds that the spirit's flesh is unusually tough, and the jagged spikes of the clawstick fail to do more than surface damage.

[sblock="Xielt"]
Attack roll 9+3 =12
Miss due to natural armour bonus
[/sblock]

Edit: Oops, Redclaw got there before me!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2008)

Golden-scarlet flames lick along Annika's outline as she whispers words in the language of spirits, invoking her powers. She casts another of those strange, fire-feathers that wafts through the air as if borne on winds only it can feel.  It moves in unpredictable jerks that take it around and over the warriors to impact the creature directly.

(Magic missile, 1d4+1 damage)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2008)

Annika's fiery feather strikes the spirit [GS3] unerringly in the face, jerking its head back with a shower of sparks. It staggers and drops its loot, then with a feral snarl leaps at Three Flowers in a flurry of teeth and claws. The paladin blocks the assault with his shield, although one clawed hand reaches past to rake his side, its damage blocked by his armour.

[sblock="Annika"]
Magic missile damage = 4

I now make it that she has no 1st level slots available, but 5 0th level. Don't forget that 3 0th level can be woven to give one 1st, if you wish.
[/sblock]
[sblock="Three Flowers"]
Claw/claw/bite attack, all missed, damn it!
[/sblock]

The spirit holding the bowl [GS2] still clutches its treasure, and lashes out at Xielt as the tlaxu approaches. Its posture is too defensive for an effective strike, however, and its claws swing through air.

[sblock="Xielt"]
Claw attack, missed. 
[/sblock]

Meanwhile, the spirit with the statue [GS1], sidles carefully around the perimeter of the room to the right of the heroes, in the direction of the necklace. It keeps a furtive eye on the fight going on a few feet away from it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

AC 17 (T17, FF13), HP 25/25, F +5,R+4,W+5

Ape continues his assault against the evil spirit creatures.
ooc: 1d20+3 to hit, doing 1d6+4 damage.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 11, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol hesitate for a moment. His plan had more or less failed. As expected, the greedy spirits weren't to keen on making a trade but he had hope he could distract them from their current treasure. Now the one with the statue might just flee with it and Three Flowers necklace. He had to distract it somehow. With a frustrated scowl, Jar'Thol loads a small bullet in his sling and lauches it toward the spirit holding the statue (+4 to hit, 1d3 damage).


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 12, 2008)

Three Flowers slides the curved blade along and under his shield, trying to catch one of the assaulting claws with it.

OOC: Normal attack.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 13, 2008)

Three Flowers again slashes across the torso of his opponent [GS3], opening up another bloodless wound. The creature wails in distress and steps back from the flashing White Lotus, inadvertantly avoiding Ape's swing of his quarterstaff.

Jar'Thol's sling bullet strikes home on the shoulder of the statue-carrying spirit [GS1], but it seems to make no impact on the creature's hard grey skin. It puts up one arm as if to wave off the threat from Jar'Thol, but continues making its way to the necklace, one eye on the combatants.

[sblock="Three Flowers"]
Attack 14+4=18 Hit
Damage 1d6+2 =8
[/sblock]

[sblock="Growling Ape"]
Attack roll 5+3=8 Miss
[/sblock]

[sblock="Jar'Thol"]
Attack roll 6+4=10
Touch hit, not enough to overcome natural armour bonus
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2008)

Not willing to let the statue bearing creature to get away, and definetly not letting it to get his jeweled necklace, Three Flowers uses the other creature's backstep to disengage and moves to the other spirit slashing on the way.

OOC: Move next to GS1 and attack.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC: Blackrat, I think Three Flowers has the space for another charge, if you want.

Waiting for Xielt and Annika from last round.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> OOC: Blackrat, I think Three Flowers has the space for another charge, if you want.
> 
> Waiting for Xielt and Annika from last round.



OOC: Yeah, if there's enough space, I'll charge.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

AC 17 (T17, FF13), HP 25/25, F +5,R+4,W+5

Cursing his bad luck, but seeing nothing else to do, Ape attacks the evil spirit creatures again.
ooc: 1d20+3 to hit, doing 1d6+4 damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2008)

Seeing the creature approaching the necklace, Annika blurts, "No!" and points. A thin stream of fire lances out from it, but her aim is off. It draws a sizzling line between herself and it, but doesn't actually connect.

(Ray of Fire, To hit: 8, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1629285/ )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC: This encompasses the end of Round 2 and the start of Round 3.

The spirit holding the statue, still one eye on the combatants, stoops and gropes around in the calf-deep water even as Annika's ray of fire streaks over its head. It gives a cry of triumph and lifts up Three Flowers' necklace, a satisfied smirk on its wretched face. Its joy is short-lived, however, as Three Flowers barrels into it and slashes White Lotus across its torso. 

[sblock="Three Flowers"]
Attack on GS1 11+4+2 charge=16. Hit
Damage 2+2 =4
[/sblock]

Meanwhile, Ape steps into the gap left behind by Three Flowers, trading exploratory strikes with the wounded spirit. Neither side gains a hit, and the creature's wounds seem to be slowly healing.

[sblock="Growling Ape"]
GS3 took 5ft. step, then delayed attack until someone approached, this carried over to Ape's turn in round 3. Claw attack missed.

Ape's quarterstaff attack 2+4 = miss.
Sorry WD, rolling really bad for Ape!
[/sblock]

Meanwhile, Xielt's opponent lashes out with its claws. The tlaxu feels them tear into his flesh and narrowly avoids a nasty wound through sheer luck. The creature ducks to its right, trying to work its way out of being trapped next to the wall by the tlaxu.

[sblock="Xielt"]
GS2 attacks with claw and hits, 5 Grace points damage. 
Followed by 5 ft. step.

No actions given for Xielt so I rolled a clawstick attack, 3+4 = miss
[/sblock]

OOC:
Jar'Thol, Xielt and Annika, GS1 and GS2 are yet to act this round (in that order).


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 17, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"They are healing quickly ... I'm not sure your blades even have an effect on them. I wonder what those greedy spirits are exactly. Maybe the bile of the Great Worm of Owindo would have more effect then my little sling" says Jar'Thol. He quickly fumbles with the content of his pack and retrieves a small flask containing a thick green liquid. He makes a move to throw it at the greedy spirit near the necklace but he stops when he sees Three Flowers charge this enemy. He fears the corrosive bile might hurt his companion. He might even damage the necklace. Instead, Jar'Thol scans the rooms, with his flask in hand, waiting for a clear shot.

OOC: Move action to draw a flask of acid and readying an action to throw it on the first spirit that isn't in melee anymore.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 19, 2008)

Three Flowers presses the attack on the spirit, trying to get it to drop both the necklace and the statue.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

AC 17 (T17, FF13), HP 25/25, F +5,R+4,W+5

"I will stumbling seven times but recovering eight." thinks Ape as he attacks the evil spirit creatures one more time.
ooc: 1d20+3 to hit, doing 1d6+4 damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2008)

Frustrated, Annika concentrates as she breathes in. Fire was powered by breath, it thrived on the air. Her power was so weak now, so close to spent...but she gathered it into her breath and marshaled it for one last burst.

One more incandescent feather burst from her as the air around her momentarily wavered in the heat of it. It twisted and jerked and wafted unrelentingly towards the creature that had taken the necklace.

(Using my last 3 cantrips to cast Magic Missile one more time. Hee. It is hard to be a low level sorceror. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2008)

The greedy spirit with the statue is bowled back by Three Flowers' assault and drops the necklace again (it keeps a tight grip on the statue still). Snarling, it lashes out at Three Flowers with its free claw but at that moment Annika's fiery feather strikes it on the shoulder and throws it off balance. Three Flowers follows up with another sweeping blow of his own, opening new wounds on the creature.

[sblock="Annika"]
Magic Missile damage 4. You have 1 0th level spell slot left!
[/sblock]

[sblock="Three Flowers"]
Spirit attack misses.
Scimitar attack roll 14+4=18, hit. Damage 4+2=6
[/sblock]

Meanwhile, Xielt rakes his clawstick across the flesh of the spirit with the bowl. It continues to back away from him, lashing out ineffectually with its claws. Jar'Thol sees the creature step away from his tlaxu friend and sees his opening. The jar of acidic bile flies true, striking the creature on the side of its head and covering it with a hissing dark liquid. The thing howls in rage, its attention torn between two opponents that have hurt it. Its wounds continue to slowly heal, and even the acid burn seems to be knitting together.

[sblock="Xielt"]
Clawstick attack 14+3=17, hit. Damage 1d6+2=6.
Spirit attack misses, spirit takes 5 ft. step.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Jar'Thol"]
Throw attack 11+4=15, hit. Damage 1d6 = 6.
[/sblock]

As Growling Ape presses the attack with his quarterstaff, his opponent launches a vicious flurry of teeth and claws, which the druid furiously blocks and sidesteps. One claw rakes the side of the baboon, but the wound is superficial.  Adjusting his stance, Growling Ape sweeps his quarterstaff round in an arc and connects solidly with the side of the spirit's head. It looks surprised for a second, and with an feeble cry of "Do..not...want..." topples sideways into the water, and lies limp and still.

[sblock="Growling Ape"]
Spirit claw attack hits for 3 damage.
Quarterstaff attack 18+3=21, hit. Damage 1d6+4=10.
[/sblock]

OOC: Upshot of this round is one spirit down (and out?), the other two looking pretty beaten up, even with the wound healing. Water level is now about mid-calf and slowly rising.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 20, 2008)

First off, new stuff in the OOC thread, although not much use at the moment 

Secondly, worked out how to grab a picture of the 'greedy spirits' that you are facing.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

Xielt growls once again and stalks toward the retreating spirt.  Ah, so you want to play, do you?

[sblock=ooc] step toward GS2 and use the clawstick again, +3 to hit, 1d6+2 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 22, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol draws his little club and goes watch over their fallen enemy, to make sure he doesn't get back up. "We might want to hurry this up ... I think the water is _rising_." He says, worried.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

Seeing that they can indeed be subdued, Three Flowers presses on, slashing at the spirit relentlessly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

AC 17 (T17, FF13), HP 22/25, F +5,R+4,W+5

Wounded, but glad that he brought down the spirit, Ape moves toward the spirit holding the statue, trying to repeat his success.
ooc: 1d20+3 to hit, doing 1d6+4 damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2008)

(Are you sure I have a spell left? Remember I cast Detect Magic before...)

Her power depleted, Annika backs away from the spirits. Not enough room to change, she decides. The low ceiling and cramped quarters...and water on the floor...would make her avian form worse than useless.

She turns her attention to the water situation, looking for where it's coming from and to see if there's anything handy nearby that might be used to slow or stop it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: Shayuri - as far as I can tell, only Jar'Thol has cast a detect magic (on the statue of the Divine Emperor), so you still have one 0th level spell left. Use it wisely!

Xielt presses the attack on the greedy spirit, still clutching its bowl. His clawstick again rakes across its grey flesh, opening more ragged but bloodless wounds. Torn and burnt, the spirit nevertheless continues to lash out with its free claw whilst backing away from the relentless tlaxu. Xielt feels a sharp pain and the warmth of blood in his fur as the claw gouges his right arm.

[sblock="Xielt"]
Clawstick attack 16+3=19, hit. Damage 1d6+3=7.
GS2 attack, hits, 2 damage.

Note, I was a undecided whether natural armour counts as "unarmoured" or not for the purposes of clawstick damage. I think if it doesn't, this makes the feature very limited, so I'm going for natural armour of +5 or less allows for the bonus clawstick point, and have retro-ed the damage to GS2
[/sblock]

Jar'Thol splashes over to the floating body of the creature that Growling Ape has just downed, as Ape makes his way to help Three Flowers. It doesn't seem to be moving.

The spirit holding the statue shows fear and desperation in its beady little eyes as it drops its armful of booty to launch a flurry of teeth and claws against Three Flower, who effortlessly blocks all the attacks with his shield. Seeing an opening as his assailant pauses to re-assess, Three Flower slides White Lotus into the spirit's chest.

A thin wail comes from the spirit's mouth, and its body begins to shrink to a point somewhere around its head. In a few heartbeats it has changed into a foul blowfly, about the size of a thumb, and its anguished wail has risen in pitch to become the irritating buzzing of the fly. The creature begins to zig-zag its way to the exit.

[sblock="Three Flowers"]
Spirit claw/claw/bite, all miss.
Scimitar attack 10+4 = 14, hit, damage 1d6+2 =8

You can get an attack of opportunity on the fly as it tries to escape
[/sblock]

[sblock="Growling Ape"]
Ape arrives just as Three Flowers deals his last strike, but you can get an attack on the fly if you wish.
[/sblock]

Annika hears the splashing of water back down the tunnel through which the party entered. Moving to investigate, she sees the water is pouring quite quickly down the shaft to the temple above.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

A terrible thought occurs to Annika as she looks up at the hole they came through. Would they be able to get back up? It seemed to her that climbing up would be hard enough without water pouring on your head. And she wouldn't be able to fly through that hole if she was soaking wet.

"Uh...we need to hurry," she says, backing away. When she turns to look at the battle, she realizes the statue is no longer in enemy hands!

She quickly sloshes forward to get the statue from where its image dances on top of the shallow water on the floor.

(gonna try to grab the Mutta cuz I think we'll be racing the clock to get out of here. )


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 25, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol continues his vigil over the fallen enemy, ready to attack at the first sign of renewed life.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

AC 17 (T17, FF13), HP 22/25, F +5,R+4,W+5

Ape tries to help the phoenix women to retrieve the statue, defending her etc.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 30, 2008)

There's no difficulty for Annika to pick up the Mutta statue (and Three Flower's necklace), especially with Ape standing ready to help. Jar'Thol still sees no sign of life from the downed spirit.

OOC: Currently waiting word from Blackrat as to whether Three Flowers will use his AoO against the spirit that turned into an insect. I think Redclaw is currently moving house, so I'm going to assume that Xielt continues to press his attack against the last spirit standing. Depends if anyone else is going to help him.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 30, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Ah sorry, I must have forgotten I hadn't replied, what with all this new ENWorld and all. I'll take the AoO and on my turn move to the last spirit and attack[/sblock]

Three Flowers slashes through the air, not really even hoping to hit the monster-turned-to-fly, but trying nonetheless to satuate his frustration before turning around to help Xielt with the last spirit.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 30, 2008)

Three Flowers misses the insect, which buzzes its way down the entrance tunnel and out of sight. 

Xielt exchanges blows with the one remaing spirit, still edging towards the entrance tunnel and still clutching its prized loot. The stalemate is broken by the sudden arrival of Three Flowers. Caught between to foes, the spirit evades their attacks for a few seconds before a sweep of White Lotus removes its head.

[sblock="Rolls"]
Three Flowers AoO 6+4 =10, miss

Xielt clawstick attack 3+3=6, miss
Three Flowers attack 4+4=8, miss
Spirit claw attack, miss

As this was a dull round, I carried on...

Three Flowers attack 10+4 =14, hit. Damage 1d6+2 = 8.
[/sblock]

The three spirits are defeated. The statue is now in your hands, and extra treasure lies under the water if you wish to claim it. There are seven corridors to explore, although they all seem to end after about 10 ft.

And the water level is rising.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 30, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

While relieved that they were able to defeat the greedy spirits without suffering any grave injuries, Jar'Thol is alarmed by the rising water level. He quickly kneels down to retrieve and pocket the jewelry that was holding the third spirit. "Quick, get the statue. We have to get out of here !" He says as he rushes back to the entrance and gets ready to climb back up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2008)

Jar'Thol encounters Annika there, standing near the hole leading out, already holding the statue. She's watching the water with apprehension, and gives Jar'Thol a worried nod.

"Okay," she says, clearly happy about the chance to leave this wet, claustrophobic place.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2008)

Ape hustles to them, then tries to use his strength and natural climbing ability to ascend.

ooc: climb+11, can take 10


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 1, 2008)

Despite the water pouring down the shaft, it isn't to hard to climb up, merely unpleasant as you all take an unwanted cold shower.

In the chamber above, it is clear that the small breach in the wall has crumbled open. Dark water now freely pours in from the river outside. A steady stream pours down the shaft to the chamber of the greedy spirits. The floor to this room is wet, but no moreso at the moment than the ground after a light rain. How much longer the breach will hold, however, is unknown. Even as the last of you climbs from the chamber below it gives another worrying groan as a few more bricks come loose and the flow increases.

It is no problem, however, to return to the temple at the surface.

By now it is well into the night but a few wolves still wait patiently outside, watching for you return. As you appear, their hackles go up and the growl, leaping back in a surprising show of fear and anger.

Luckily the pack leader is on hand to defuse things. He barks a command at his underlings who slink away, tails between their legs.

"You are still alive," says the wolf. "They mean no harm, but you stink like the men who drove us from our old home."

[Sblock="Treasure"]
Your spoils are as follows:

One statue, presumed to be the Grand Mutta
One golden pitcher
One silver bowl
One necklace of silver and pearl*
One silver hair comb
Two golden bracelets

*Not Three Flower's one, this was already in possession of the greedy spirits
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2008)

AC 17 (T17, FF13), HP 22/25, F +5,R+4,W+5

Ape changes back to human, for more easy conversation. After putting his clothes on, he asks the big wolf: "Are these things smell like the ones that drove you away, or is it something in the water?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 1, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol lets the others deal with the wolves for now. He instead focuses on the items they got from the spirits of temple. Invoking the spirits to grant him with a simple detection charm that allows him to establish if anything has magical properties.

OOC: Detect Magic on all the treasure. Spells left 1/2


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2008)

Three Flowers slips his necklace back on and bows to the wolf. "The stench was foul and spirits even fouler but we seem to have found what we were looking for. Thank you for allowing us to pass your grounds and as promised I will put in a good word for the people of the city to leave you in peace."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 2, 2008)

WD: I assume you mean the treasure rescued from the greedy spirits?

The big wolf sniffs the items and then Ape.

"These objects carry the taint too, but it is all of you that smell the strongest." It seems disinclined to say more, and pads back out of range.



> Three Flowers slips his necklace back on and bows to the wolf. "The stench was foul and spirits even fouler but we seem to have found what we were looking for. Thank you for allowing us to pass your grounds and as promised I will put in a good word for the people of the city to leave you in peace."




The wolf bows its head slightly. "We will keep our oath if the city dwellers do also, " it says. "Now you must leave." 

[SBLOCK="Jar'Thol"]
The statue of the Grand Mutta radiates faint magic, the other items are not magical. I think I gave the school last time, which was a mistake - you need a Spellcraft check for that which can't be done untrained.
[/SBLOCK]

If you don't want to interact further with the wolves:

The journey back to Cormondal from the temple is uneventful, just a few hours walking in the moonlight along the riverside. Doing so in clothes soaked by sweat, blood and river water make sit less pleasant, but you have succeeded in the Vashti's task, and rewards await you back in town. The young Vashti said that she would be conducting funeral rituals at the ghat and could be found there at any hour.

As you reach the outskirts of town you find two young men sat on a low wall, one bearing a lantern on a stick. They stand as you approach.

"Hey there," calls one of them. "Are you the folks working for the Vashti? We've been sent to wait for you."

[SBLOCK="Jar'Thol"]
You get a sense, perhaps a warning from the Wise Crone, that these humans are up to something. You would not be able to verbally warn your companions, however, without also alerting the two men.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2008)

At the sight of the men, Annika stops where she is and watches them warily. Even if they -had- been sent by Vashti, groups of human men had a tendency to get pushy. All of her magical gifts had been expended fighting the spirits, and she was no great warrior under her humble scrap of cloth. 

She clutches her poncho around herself more tightly, wishing she had more between herself and them.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 2, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol salutes the two men in common human fashion. "Well met fellows. I wonder however, is anything wrong ? Why did Vashi _Tallu_ send you out here to meet us ? She could have come herself or just waited for us to come into town."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Was there anyone with some 'health' wounds after the fight with the greedy spirit ? If so, Jar'Thol would have used a cure light wounds or 2. I'm guessing all 'grace' damage should be gone by now.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

Noticing the small shaman's reaction, Ape looks around for possible hidden beings.

ooc: Spot +7


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 3, 2008)

OOC: Rolling Man, yes, all Grace damage is healed. Only Xielt, the tlaxu punchbag, took any Health damage and one CLW would have sorted this out.


"She's down at the river. She thought you'd need some light on your way," says the man, holding his lantern aloft for emphasis. "So, you coming?"

[SBLOCK="Growling Ape"]
The streets are mostly empty at this time of night, with lanterns strung up across them at intervals. About a block down the street, Ape can see another two men loitering in the shadows between lanterns. They seem unarmed, dressed in simple peasant clothes, showing interest in your discussion.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

"Are you two the only ones she send for us?" Ape asks the men.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 3, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

OOC : Jar'Thol would have use a clw on the Tlaxu then, so he only has one 1st lvl and one 0 lvl spell.

"Eehh, no, I'm not coming with you. I rather think you're lying, since you don't even seem to know the Vashi's real name. Now, will you stop lying and tell us what you really want ?" The little salsham'ai says, trying to sound confident. Having a few armed companions helps a lot.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 4, 2008)

Xielt, still smoothing his fur after the drenching and beating he took, looks up in alarm at Jar'Thol's words.  He makes no move toward his claw stick, but he is certainly on alert, in case the humans take offense, or the salsham'ai proves correct.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2008)

Annika's eyes widen, and she crouches down into a posture that suggests she's about to run, or jump away.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

"You and your two friends down there" Ape nods, indicating a point a block down the street in the shadows between the lanterns as he is speaking "should go home now. Or they will be get hit with a big stick." He shows his quarterstaff, reciting the strange words that give it the power of a living oak.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 5, 2008)

His companions seemed distrustfull of these strangers and so Three Flowers moves slightly in a fluid motion to place his hand on the hilt of White Lotus.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 7, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "Are you two the only ones she send for us?" Ape asks the men.




The man with the lantern is about to reply when...



			
				The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> "Eehh, no, I'm not coming with you. I rather think you're lying, since you don't even seem to know the Vashi's real name. Now, will you stop lying and tell us what you really want ?" The little salsham'ai says, trying to sound confident. Having a few armed companions helps a lot.




They look amused at Jar'Thol and slightly taken aback by his sudden outburst. "Easy mate, we're just here to help," he says, exchanging grins with his partner.



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "You and your two friends down there" Ape nods, indicating a point a block down the street in the shadows between the lanterns as he is speaking "should go home now. Or they will be get hit with a big stick." He shows his quarterstaff, reciting the strange words that give it the power of a living oak.




Looking between Jar'Thol, Ape, Three Flowers and Xielt, the man with the lantern gives a brief nod.

"As you want, mate," he says. "We ain't gonna stop you."

He steps aside, gesturing for his companion to do the same. The two of them watch the group with a mixture of amusement and hostility. Further down the street, the other two that Ape pointed out move  back into the shadows.

OOC: I'm treating this as an Intimidate attempt by Jar'Thol, aided by Three Flowers and Growling Ape (Xielt is there but not actively doing anything threatening). The result lies behind my virtual DM screen...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 8, 2008)

OOC: If no-one has anything they want to add to the previous post, I'll assume that you carry on to see the Vashti.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

Ape will have an eye for them and other possible dangers, but insists to return to the vashti as fast as possible.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2008)

Annika gives the men as wide a berth as she can without actually leaving the group behind, but follows to see Vashti as well.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 9, 2008)

The men let you past unmolested, but as you move down the streets of Cormondal to the riverside you notice that they are following you at a distance. They are joined by the two other men that Ape spotted, at which point they get a bit of swagger back to their walk (although they remain a distance down the road such that it *could* be a coincidence that they are going the same way...)

More join them as you go, so by the time you reach the ghat, there are eight men in total, making muttered comments and laughing, wolf whistles at Annika, 'meow' sounds at Xielt.

At the ghat, the men fan out to form an arc behind you. Various daggers, small clubs and a length of chain are produced from inside clothing.

"Oh, here's your precious Vashti," says the lantern-bearer with a sneer.

From inside the funeral cupola steps another man. The young Vashti is bound and gagged, held closely in front of him. He has a knife to her throat.

"Hand over the statue," he says. "And no-one gets hurt."

Edit: Added Map.

Each square= 5ft.
Dark blocks represent buildings, steps of ghat and river at the bottom of the screen. The funeral cupola is a dome supported on columns, not a solid circle as shown on the map. Hopefully everything else is clear.

On a side note, Cormondal is nominally a law-abiding town (overseen by the Merchants League). As such, there may be repercussions for wanton slaughter, self-defence or not. It is, however, the middle of the night and there's not a sign of anyone else around. Moral dilemma....


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2008)

At the sight of Vashti with the knife to her throat, a change comes over Annika. She straightens up and her eyes flash angrily. She steps forward and faces the men, sliding her gaze from one end of the semicircle they've made to the other, then back to the one holding Vashti.

"Are you sure you want to do this?" she asks, her voice thick with contempt. "Do you even know what the statue is? Or what guarded it?"

She ticks off fingers. "Giant wolves that think like men. Cunning traps made with magic. Spirits of water and greed! All had to be overcome, and we did so!"

"Do you really think you scare us?"

Flames ripple around her arms, and lifts her red hair around her head...giving her an eerie 'underwater' look. She spits a word in the tongue of spirits, and a bolt of fire streaks out to burst on the street in front of the man holding Vashti.

"Whatever you're being paid, it's not worth it. Release her, or I will not hold back again."

(Intimidate check: 16. Yes, that was her last Ray of Flame.  I included a Bluff check if needed, but technically speaking nothing she said was a lie.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1655573/ )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 9, 2008)

At this fiery display from Annika them men surrounding the group falter. No-one runs, but each one shows concern, worry, even fear in his face (except perhaps the lantern-bearer who still shows an arrogant sneer). 

The one holding a knife to the Vashti falters for a moment. He keeps his hold on the young priestess but the knife drops a little from her throat. He shifts his stance, licks his lips.

"Don't make me do this," he says, "I'll kill her if I have to."

[SBLOCK="Annika"]
He doesn't look or sound sure. The magical display seems to have put most of the thugs on the verge of surrender.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK="Growling Ape"]
1 - The shillelagh spell (duration 1 minute) has worn off. 2 - These thugs looked perturbed by Annika's magical display. The one holding the Vashti looks very nervous; maybe he can be persuaded to give up, but any attempt might also provoke him into attacking her.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK="Xielt"]
The weak human holding the Vashti doesn't have the stomach for murder, but he seems very agitated and might do something rash if provoked.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK="Three Flowers"]
From their stance these are not men trained in true fighting styles. They lack discipline and grace. A concerted resistance should make them run away. 
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK="Jar'Thol"]
The thug holding the Vashti seems unsure, but he looks dangerous - you think he means what he says.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

"Don't assume we had to use up all our ressources to get the statue. We are still more than capable to deal with your like, _human_. I could blunder you with my bare hands into submission, with my staff, or assume my beast form and rend you with my teeth. Harm the Vashti and you will fall next. And don't forget, she is the Vashti, and she has many more friends than just us." Ape addresses mostly the man holding the Vashti.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 9, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol adds to the ape man's words. "There is no one between us five and you. If you do the unrepairable, kill her, nothing will stop us from hurting you. Stow your knife and loosen your hold on her and we can discusss your demands."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2008)

Annika nods. The time for closed fist was past. Now was the open palm.

"It is taught that our actions return to us, magnified. Do violence now, and you will have great violence in return. Show mercy now, and you will recieve mercy. It is not Vashti's life that will shield you...it is your own actions."


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 9, 2008)

Xielt holds his hands out, away from his claw-stick.  Besides, there are many other ways that this can be resolved.  It would be better for all of us if we could simply discuss this peacefully.  Of course, that's not possible with all of these weapons out.  He gestures for his companions to lower their weapons.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2008)

The hostage-taker looks agitated, sweating. He presses his hands to his forehead as if in pain.

"Nnnggh.... Can't.....," he groans through gritted teeth.

"Don't listen to them Yago," calls his friend with the lantern. He takes a step towards the group. "You stop talking. Now!"

Yago, the one holding the Vashti, looks around with fear in his eyes, his chest moving hard from panting breath. Suddenly he turns and runs to the end of the ghat, and dives in the river Leng. The Vashti staggers forwards where he has pushed her, then turns to look at where Yago entered the water. She's struggling to says something through the gag.

The remaining thugs pass puzzled looks between each other. The lantern bearer breaks the impasse. With a cry of anger he rushes at forwards, lantern pole raised as a weapon. About half of the other thugs hesitantly move forwards, the rest run away.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Intimidate roll for Ape 2+0 = 2
Diplomacy roll for Jar'Thol 13+1=14
Aid Diplomacy roll for Xielt 8-1 =7 (no bonus)
Aid Diplomacy roll for Annika 14 +3 =17 (+2 to Jar'Thol's total)
[/SBLOCK]

OOC:
Almost had them, folks. Initiative rolls for this round:

Xielt 22
Growling Ape 14
Lantern-Thug 13
Three Flowers 11
Annika 10
Jar'Thol 9
Other thugs 7

There's now five of the thugs left. See 'em off!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2008)

"Annika! Help the Vashti or give us more of those feathers!" Three Flowers knew that spellcasters weren't too keen on close combat so maybe she could help with Vashti from afar. At that he draws White Lotus and moves in a fluid slide to strike at the chainwielding thug.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 10, 2008)

Xielt steps back, putting himself between the Vashti and the knife-wielding thug.  he draws his clawstick as he moves, and holds it loosely, ready to strike if one of the enemy comes close enough to reach.  Stay back, my lady Vashti.  We will take care of this.
[sblock=ooc] move to F11, drawing claw-stick, ready to attack any of the thugs who approaches. +3 to hit, 1d6+2 damage (additional +1 if he's unarmored). [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2008)

Anika gives Three Flowers a dismayed look, then seems to vanish into her ponch. The simple garment crumples to the ground where she'd been a moment ago.

(No spells left...turning into an eagle. )


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

Ape uses the last of his magic to strngthen his staff one more time, before moving toward the kinife wielder.
ooc: combine 0 level slots for casting shilleagh. move towards the knife wielder, asuming that he doesn't flee. If he already does, moving to an more 'active' thug.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 10, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol would like to lock their foes in place by invoking the Blossoming Mother but here, in the middle of the city, she is distant. He instead goes to his trusty sling, sending a small lead bullet flying toward the chain wielding thug.

OOC: I'd also like to take a 5-ft step back toward the Vashi. If 'Ch' is in melee at Jar'Thol's turn, he will target someone else.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 11, 2008)

Xielt moves to protect the Vashti, clawstick at the ready.

Ape empowers his quarterstaff and moves to engage with the knife-wielding thug.

The lantern-bearing thug charges towards Jar'Thol, ignoring Annika-eagle in his anger to harm the little salsham'ai. He swings his lantern pole which, although it has the advantage of reach is an awkward weapon to wield. He misjudges and the burning lantern sweeps by a fraction of an inch over Jar'Thol's head.

Three Flowers sweeps his blade around in an elegant arc at the chain-wielding thug but his opponent dodges the blow and counterattacks with a sweep of his chain. Three Flowers blocks with his shield, then pivots and parries the attack of the club-wielding thug who has moved in to flank him. The paladin finds himself between two opponents.

The last thug hefts his club and charges towards Xielt, crying "Here kitty kitty". Xielt is ready for him and rakes his clawstick across the man's shoulder. The answering club attack connects but lacks power. The thug, bleeding profusely, looks like he's regretting the decision.

The Vashti continues to struggle with her bonds.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Xielt Clawstick attack 9+3 =12, hit. Damage 1d6+2 = 4.
Ape, cast shillelagh, move.
Lantern-bearer, attack Jar'Thol, miss.
Three Flowers scimitar attack 6+4=10, miss.
Annika transform.
Jar'Thol - ?
Club attack on Xielt, hit, 2 damage.
Knife attack on Ape, miss.
Club and chain attacks on Three Flowers, both miss.

Annika and Jar'Thol - the lantern-bearer moved before your actions. He currently threatens your positions but is using an unwieldy weapon. I have rolled a club attack for Jar'Thol in place of a sling attack due to his altered circumstance and can use that for you, but the lantern-pole gives him reach, you'd be risking an opportunity attack to get past his guard. On the other hand, Annika is adjacent and not at immediate risk of an AoO.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

Ape attacks the knife wielder with his enchanted staff, swinging it in an arc at the man's torso.
ooc: 1d20+3, 2d6+3 damage


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2008)

With a raptor's cry, Annika erupts from the large neck hole of the battered old poncho and beats her wings to launch herself at the lanter-holder's face; talons extended and ripping beak gaping wide!

Attacks:
Claw 1 - 13, damage 3
Claw 2 - 6, damage 2
Bite - 7, damage 3
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1658552/

AC rises to 16 in eagle form. She gains 1 hit point for a total of 23.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 11, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

As Jar'Thol was getting ready to use his sling, the sneering lantern bearer attacked him. The nibble shaman was able to avoid the firery attack but that got him scared and he decides to go on the defensive, actively dodging the lantern bearers attacks. After dodging one such attack, he has a idea. He quickly shifts out of range and invokes the butterfly spirits. A luminous sprite jump out of the lantern and heads strait for the thugs' eyes, possibly dazzling him.

OOC: I'm gonna say Jar'Thol used _total defense_ on the last round for simplicity's sake (raising his AC to 20 for one round). This round, he will try to use a 5-foot step to get out of any threaten area and cast a _flare_ (fort DC 14) at the lantern bearer or one of the thugs attacking Three Flowers if the lantern guy is down. Sorry, Jar'Thol isn't much good in a fight.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Three Flowers raises his shield against the club-wielder and tries to parry the chain-attacks with his sword while looking for an opening in his flurry.

[sblock=OOC]I'll start fighting defencively to balance out their flank bonus, though that kills my chances of hitting . +2 dodge to AC, -4 to attacks. I'll take an attack the chain-thug.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2008)

OOC: Waiting for Xielt's actions against his opponent (currently wounded) but here's the outcome for everyone else last round:


Growling Ape's quarterstaff smashes into the torso of the knifeman, lifting the surprised thug off his feet and depositing him prone on the paving slabs with the sound of cracking ribs. The thug is out cold, a trickle of blood dribbles from the corner of his mouth and bubbles from his laboured breathing.

Meanwhile, the lantern-bearer jabs the lantern towards Jar'Thol, failing to hit the nimble little tree-folk. So intent is he on his small foe that he fails to take Annika into account, and is shocked by the sudden appearance in his face of a savage flurry of fiery feathers and claws. One of the eagle's claws rakes a deep gouge across his face and neck although he barely seems to notice in his mixed shock and anger. Jar'Thol takes advantage of the distraction to call on the minor fire spirits. A shower of sparks flies at the thug's face but he brushes them away angrily. 

Three Flowers dances with his two opponents, the careful training of expensive tutors against the rough schooling of the streets. Adopting a defensive stance, his probing strikes with White Lotus keep the chain-wielding thug at bay but also fail to penetrate his defences. A momentary lapse in concentration and the second thug manages to bring his club down hard on Three Flowers' knee with a stinging blow.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Growling Ape attack 18+3=21, hit. Damage = 2d6+3=7
Lantern thug, attack on Jar'Thol, miss
Three Flowers, defensive attack on chain-thug, 1d20+4-4=8, miss.
Annika, claw/claw bite attack, claw hits for 3 damage to lantern thug.
Jar'Thol, flare on lantern thug. Save made.
Thug C3 club attack on Three Flowers, hit for 6 damage.
Thug Ch chain attack on Three Flowers, miss.

Net injuries:
K1 - dying
L - 3 damage
C2 3 damage
Three Flowers 6 damage.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2008)

Emboldened by her success, Annika continues to flutter around the lantern-bearer, shrieking and beating her wings in his face as she rips at him with her claws and lunges with her ferocious beak!

(Claw 1: 7
Claw 2: 20!, 2 damage
Bite: 11, 3 damage)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1664069/

Crit Confirm: 13, Crit damage (if applicable) 1
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1664072/ )


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

Ape makes a step toward the narest club bearer, rotating his staff over his head before smashing it against the thugs shoulder.
ooc: 1d20+3, 2d6+3 damage


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - I keep forgetting we're supposed to let you roll, GM. Hee.  Full attack then.)




I don't mind if you do roll, saves me a job sometimes!


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Xielt flashes his sharp teeth and swings once again with his clawstick, moving only to keep himself between the villain and the Vashti.

[sblock=ooc] +3 to hit, 1d6+3 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2008)

Xielt's clawstick slashes across the thug's neck and the man drops to the ground, writhing in pain. Two thugs are out of the fight and the de facto leader is injured, the two flanking Three Flowers seem too intent on their target to notice that the fight has gone badly against their companions.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Xielt clawstick attack 18+3=21, hit. Damage 1d6+2 (he's got leather armour on) = 3.

So far for actions next round I have:

Xielt - ?
Ape - attack nearest thug. Could charge Ch or C3, or move/attack L
Lantern-bearer - ?
Three Flowers - currently flanked
Annika - full attack on L in eagle form
Jar'Thol - ?
Thugs - ?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Xielt bounds across the courtyard to assist Three Flowers.  He takes advantage of the distraction his ally is causing the club-wielding thug and strikes quickly.

[sblock=ooc] move to flank C3 (he should be able to get there without provoking an AoO) then attack, +5 to hit, 1d6+2 damage.  If he can't attack, he'll still double move into position to help 3F flank.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

EDIT: 

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

Ape charges the lanternbearer, uses the momentum of his charge and the distraction provided b Annika to try to make a solid blow against the enemy leader.

ooc: 1d20+7 (Flank + charge), 2d6+3 damage, Ac reduced to 13 for this round.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2008)

OOC: He can do that too.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 17, 2008)

Xielt darts across the courtyard with the nimbleness of a hunting cat. His clawstick strikes true, slicing across the back of one of the thugs threatening Three Flowers. The man drops to the ground, felled by a single blow.

Ape, too, charges across the paving slabs with only slightly less animal grace than Xielt. He brings his staff down in an overhand swing towards the lantern bearer. The empowered wood smashes the man's skull like an egg and he falls, scattering blood and brain across the stones. His feet continue to kick in a macabre dance of death.

Such a display of savagery provokes a muffled cry from the still bound and gagged Vashti. She nudges Jar'Thol (standing next to here), a look of desperation in her eyes.

Three Flowers is still unable to land a strike on his opponent - the man seems able to dodge his every attack. Just then there is a flurry of red feathers as Eagle-Annika flies in to strike at the man with her claws. The thug raises his arms to defend his face, only to have them gruesomely torn by eagle talons.

Seeing his companions downed, outnumbered and wounded the last remaining thug turns tail and runs down the street behind him.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Xielt clawstick attack 17+5=22, hit. Damage 1d6+2 =7
Growling Ape quarterstaff attack 20+7=27, Crit confirm 13+2=15, Critical! Damage 4d6+8 = 19
Three Flowers scimitar attack 6+4=10, miss.
Annika claw attack 20+0=20, crit confirm 13+0=13. Critical! damage =2d4-2 = 3.
Thugs - lie bleeding. Ch does double move towards top of map.
[/SBLOCK]

The battle is won. Three of the thugs lie wounded but unconcious, one is without a doubt dead. Two have escaped, one to an uncertain fate in the river and one running away down the street.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

"I... I didn't want to do this... I had targeted his shoulder. No!!!" Ape stutters, shocked by the result of his blow.

ooc: Any chance to save the man with immidiate healing magic?


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

Xiet moves over to the Vashti and cuts through her bindings with his claws.  You are safe now, holy one.  Those who hunted you have been dispersed.

He looks over at Growling Ape when he hears his distress.  Why are you upset?  He opposed us and you defeated him.  That is the way of nature.

OOC: Xielt is a bit of a darwinian.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Any chance to save the man with immidiate healing magic?




Not with the amount of over-damage done, no. I think he ended up on -17 hit points or thereabouts!  I guess I could re-jig the flavour text for a shoulder strike but the critical damage still stands.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> Not with the amount of over-damage done, no. I think he ended up on -17 hit points or thereabouts!  I guess I could re-jig the flavour text for a shoulder strike but the critical damage still stands.



ooc: No need for that. It is more about flavor. Also, a critical hit hasn't to be the intended hit. Your ruling is just finr and I see it as a role-playing opportunity.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 17, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

While Xielt works on the priestess' bounds, Jar'Thol removes her gag. "What is it, Vashti ? I'm ashamed that we had to use such violence, but they left us little choice."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: No need for that. It is more about flavor. Also, a critical hit hasn't to be the intended hit. Your ruling is just finr and I see it as a role-playing opportunity.




OOC: That's cool. It's funny that normally in D&D a critical hit is a cause for celebration, not for remorse!

IC: The Vashti gives Xielt and Jar'Thol a friendly smile but says nothing. She walks over to the dead thug, blanching slightly at the gory sight. Kneeling, she checks the corpse for signs of life before heaving a sigh. She then moves between the three wounded men. Each one she touches and the bleeding stops, breathing becomes shallow and regular although all three remain unconcious.

Finally, head held high she turns her attention to her rescuers. She puts a hand on Ape's shoulder and gives him a wan smile.

"You did what you had to," she says. "It is...regrettable that he had to die, but the way he lived would have taken him to a bad end eventually. Thank you for helping me, Growling Ape. Thank you, all of you. Help me get these men into the temple. The wounded will be tended, and perhaps we can teach them the error of their ways as they recover. The dead we will give full honours. Perhaps we can guide his spirit to a better incarnation."

(The temple is just off the right hand side of the map).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2008)

"He lived by bullying the weak and defenseless," Annika spits as she resumes human form, having worked her way back into her poncho as an eagle moments before.

"Today it caught up with him. We gave him every chance not to fight."

She collects the little snake that is her familiar off the ground and grimaces at the blood staining her toes. Even so, she helps move one of the unconscious men without complaint.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2008)

Ape helps in silence to bring the men to the temple. He still regrets the outcome of the fight, but the soothing words of the Vashti helped a little bit.
Later he will have to fight this new demon of his conscience.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 21, 2008)

OOC: First bit over, and everyone is now level 2, with exactly 1000 XP.  It's a little difficult to adjudicate Challenge Rating with the increased character hit points so I'm going for guesstimation. I wanted to award XPs for the diplomatic solution with the wolves anyway, as some good rolls really too that in a way I wasn't expecting.

Address any further questions to the OOC Thread and update in the RG thread.  I allow a one-time re-adjustment of characteristics to allow for a bit of settling in, if anybody wants to change an aspect of their character.

Back IC:

The Vashti rousts some of the temple novices and sets them to preparing the corpse, and cleaning up the ghat flagstones. Sister Herbalist is tasked with tending to the wounded (with the admonishment that they are dangerous and should be guarded), and the Vashti orders tea and supper for all of you.

"I don't think I could sleep for a while," she says. "Not after tonight's experience. So you may as well tell me how you got on. I see you've got the statue. Did you have any problems finding it?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2008)

Bump in case the update got lost during crash-time.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2008)

"Some spirits had possession of it," Annika quietly answers. "They wouldn't listen to reason, and we had to defend ourselves. We managed to defeat them though. Oh, and also, there were wolves that we promised to speak on the behalf of in exchange for letting us explore the old temple grounds. Oh, and the temple was flooded with corrupt water that tried to kill us."

She shrugs.

"Otherwise, not so much trouble, I suppose."


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2008)

Three Flowers takes a breath after the fight and listens to Annika's explanation. An amused smile creeps on his face. Then he suddenly realizes that the girl had again turned into a majestic bird and entered the fight. Very unusual for what he knew of spellcasters and he was quite impressed.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 25, 2008)

In the temple refrectory, a novice (not much younger than the Vashti) brings you tea, bowls of rice and a selcetion of pickles, sweet and savoury.

The Vashti smiles at Annika's brief summation. 

"Well I'm glad you were unhurt by these spirits and wolves and living water." she says. "You're right about your assessment of Yago and his associates, I'm afraid. The man you killed was called Mozin - I know of him and Yago. Petty troublemakers for the most sort, sadly all too common in this town. There is little for many people to do except turn to crime, or cross over into Ashoyin and join in the fighting. The League made an attempt to revive the economy of this town by re-opening some old mines upriver, but this was some months ago now and nothing seems to have come of it."  She's getting a bit flushed and excitable. "So tell me more about speaking for these wolves. Speak with whom? Oh, but wait, the statue. That's why you went in the first place. May I see it?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 29, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol eats a bit of rice but then starts eating fruits his kind are so fond of (OOC: at least, I assume). While peeling a banana, he speaks but he seems to be mostly talking to himself. "A mine reopening upriver ? So that must have been the wolfs' lair before coming to the temple ... or at least, they lived near it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2008)

Annika holds the statue of the Grand Mutta up, producing it from under her poncho. Precisely where it was stored in there is a mystery...perhaps one best left unexplained.

"Here."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 30, 2008)

The Vashti stares at the statue, checking it all over.

"Yes, that's just how she described it to me," she mutters, almost to herself. "Tomorrow morning I'll contact Magister Ten and we can see what remuneration my predecessor left for you. Hmm." She looks lost in thought for a moment. "I wonder.... Wait here, I won't be long."

With that she leaves the refrectory. A few minutes later she returns, holding an apple-sized stone sphere.

"The Old Vashti left this for me, with a message that said I would know the right hands to place it in," she says, holding out the sphere. "And now I see this statue, I think...." She places the sphere into the upraised hands of the Grand Mutta. It fits perfectly - now the Mutta is holding the sphere aloft. 

The sphere begins to glow with the colour of soft moonlight. The white stratum in the stone, carved to form a belt on the statue, also glows. There is a faint "click" as the top half of the statue lifts slightly, the join forming where the belt was.

Casting a glance around the group, one eyebrow raised quizzically, the Young Vashti lifts the top off the statue. Inside is a hollow containing a rolled scroll.

"Looks like old Vasu is still playing games," she says, unrolling the scroll.

The scroll:
It contains a sketch map of the River Anhoi and the River Leng, with Cormondal at the join. Features marked on the Leng include somewhere called Tigerskin Gorge on the southern shore, and further upstream a horseshoe-shaped island. This is marked with the words "You might find something of interest here. VL."
Also written on the scroll are the words "River is the key" and a short piece of musical notation.

[SBLOCK="High Imperial"]
The phrase "River is the key" is written strangely. Low Imperial uses a phonemic syllabary (as in English), and most of the writing on this scroll is in Low Imperial. High Imperial, however, uses a pictographic writing system (as in Chinese). The two are sometimes combined when High Imperial is used for proper names or formality but are otherwise written seperately.
Here, the word "River" is represented by the High Imperial symbol for river but "is the key" is written in Low Imperial script, which would normally suggest the use of a proper name.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 30, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"Looks like we have another quest ahead of us friends. I'm starting to wonder where this will lead us, but I trust the wisdom and vision of the late Vashi. I say we try to find this island as soon as we wrap up our business here in Cormondal. This '_River is the key_' reference must be something of a riddle, much like '_what you seek can be found between dusk and dawn_'. Maybe it will be clearer once we get there." Jar'Thol says to his companions. He then turns to address the Vashi. "This Magister Ten, is he the leader of this town ? If so, I'd like to talk to him. We made some promises to the wolves that inhabit the old temple. We ... well, I promised them that the people of Cormondal would avoid the temple, leaving it to them and, in exchange, they would avoid the humans and not hunt their cattle. I think it would be in everyone's interest for all of you to respect those terms."

OOC: Does Knw : Geography (+4) reveals anything on Tigerskin gorge or that island ?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 31, 2008)

The Vashti takes a deep breath.

"He's sort of in charge," she says with grimace. "It's a bit complicated. Magister Ten is in charge of the Magisters Administory, meaning that he oversees civic law, business interests and the general allocation of town resources. He answers to Magisters in Ashoyin, but they tend to be more occupied with the civil war.

"On top of that, the Merchants League have an enclave in what was once the Imperial Garrison. They supposedly look after their own affairs but they also play a role in protecting the town. Then there's a council of other interested parties like the guilds and the Vash... well, I guess it's me now.

"Come with me tomorrow and we can discuss this deal of of yours with Magister Ten. He's a fair man, but I can see a lot of people who wouldn't think that wolves could be dealt with using laws and treaties."

[SBLOCK="Jar'Thol"]
Tigerskin Gorge is about 20-30 miles upstream, and named for the orange and black strata in its rockface. It was mined for rare ore, but not for a while.

The island is probably Ropoko Island, further upstream and situated in the middle of some rapids. Rumoured to have a ruined shrine hidden amongst the trees that cover it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: Moving on...

The next day, the Young Vashti visits the local legal authorities to not only inform them about her "patients" but to find out what your reward from the Old Vashti's legacy is.

It turns out to be credits notes, redeemable for cash or goods, with any Merchant's League establishment (there is a sizeable League House in Cormondal). These amount to 20,000 yen each (that's 200 gp equivalent). [OOC note: You still have a gold pitcher, silver bowl and three pieces of jewellery found on the Greedy Spirits to evaluate. Technically these might belong to the temple, but the Vashti is currently unaware of them.

There is much disbelief and grumbling over Jar'Thol's deal with the wolves, but the salsham'ai gives a spirited defence of his actions, coupled with a rousing oration about the needs for species to live in harmony and so a draft proposal is agreed that will prevent anyone from approaching the temple provided livestock is unharmed.

In discussions with the Young Vashti, she thinks that, if you decide to investigate this island in the Old Vashti's cryptic note, you would be best travelling upstream by boat since the trails have long since become overgrown (the recent attempts to re-open the Tigerskin Gorge mines were done using river travel). She warns you that there are rapids either side of Ropoko Island and that you would need to portage above them, then travel directly down the centre of the stream to end up within the "U"-shaped harbour formed by the island.

OOC: If you want further shopping Cormondal has most amenities, although magic items beyond scrolls and potions (or the mechanically-equivalent) are not commonly bought or sold.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Aug 6, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol is overjoyed to have been able to convinced at least some people of Cormondal to avoid the temple and try to live peacefully with the wolves. "I am happy that you have come to see things my way. In time, I hope, your mutual fear of the other will lessen and a more durable peace can be achieved."

Later on, the young Vashi and the temple group are discussing the possibility of following the Vasu's directions and thus explore Ropoko island. "I figure you are right, traveling by boat would probably be the quickest way to get there. I've been on my share of boats during my travels but I never properly learned to handle them. I'm not sure if any of us are actually good at handling a boat. If only my cousin Mathoos was here ... He left Llaza at a young age to be a deckhand. I heard he now climbs the masts of rocking ships like others would climb a tree swept by the wind. Anyway, I disgress. Young Vashi, do you know of any local fisherman or someone of the sort that could take us there ? In exchange of some monetary compensation, of course."

OOC : Jar'Thol will try to get some provisions for the road, a vial of antitoxin and a tanglefoot bag with his share of money they got.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2008)

The shy Annika asks Ape to buy some proper clothes for her, since it seems she will be mingling among humankind more often than usual now. The simple halter and wraparound skirt should still come free easily enough if she has to shift form, and she keeps her old poncho for when she changes back. Even this gesture towards civilization seems to bring Annika out of her shell quite a bit, prompting her to be more outspoken.

A case in point is when the conversation turns to boats.

Her face goes a little grey, and she says, rather firmly, "I'll fly."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2008)

OOC: Rolling Man and Shayuri - nor problem with procuring those supplies.

At Jar'Thol's mention of hiring a boatman, the Vashti gives a grin.

"I think I know just the person," she says.

Later...

"Honoured Grandfather," says the Vashti to the stereotypically wizened Nekuuese man before you. "These people need to travel to Ropoko Island, they are following a riddle left by the Old Vashti."

The old man chuckles. 

"That crazy old bird! You'll end up like her too, grand-daughter, if you aren't careful!"

"Will you take them? They have no boating skills."

"I'm getting too old, it's a long journey."

"No one else knows the river as well as you."

"I've taught you everything I know, you could take them."

"I have to stay here and look after the temple."

"I've got important business to attend to, too."

"Yes, playing Dragon Scales with your friends. We have money."

"When do we start?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2008)

OOC:
Tanglefoot bag, 500 yen.
Antitoxon 500 yen.
Provisions, 10 yen per day. (80 yen for the round trip).
Annika's clothing 10 yen.
Passage with Grandfather Wen, 50 yen per day (split between the group)
Inability to think up a Mastercard "priceless" joke, free.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

"Sure, Annika, we will find some approtiate clothes. _To live with wolves, you have to wear their fur._ What do you want to buy." 
Ape obviously enjoys to help Annika. First time his knowledge of humankind is needed.

ooc: Ape also wants to buy 4 talismans of cure light wounds and 1 of Produce Flame.
---------------

"And so, new tests and hardships, but also new chances for wonder begin." Ape says as he steps on the boat.
ooc: Spells are regained?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2008)

OOC: 
Cure light wounds and produce flame talismans all cost 500 yen each for a one-use item. Unless you can cast the spell, in which case you can get a cheaper version for 250 yen each. (i.e scroll instead of potion).

Produce Flame talisman is a small wooden disk (red cedarwood) carved with a design of the Ruby Horse on one side. Cure Light Wounds would probably come as a traditional potion or unguent.

Yes, all spells regained and, I think, all hit points returned. Grace points will have come back and if anyone was lacking Health then the Vashti is able to use curative magic.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 21, 2008)

Three Flowers is happy that peace with wolves and men could be agreed upon. It would serve to keep the land gracefull, instead of destroying the natural beauty. He would have to compose a song about it someday.

When they finally get to agreement with the boater and get to journey he stands at the railing, leaning to it and letting the wind blow his hair back. It is mystical how he seems to manage to look like a magnificant painting whenever he so decides (which he does all the time). Annika's hesitation wakes some interest in the young noble.

"Though birds belong to the sky,
and fish under the water,
men travel between.

Do not worry my beautiful friend, you can't fly all the way, and if something were to happen you could just take off from the deck. Come now."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2008)

Annika whirls to face Three-Flowers, and there is an angry flash in her eyes...though it fades to something more like sullenness before his handsomeness. She just can't stay -mad- at him and it bothers her a little.

"I don't _like _boats," she complains halfheartedly. "And I am as much bird as I am a man." Annika scowls and corrects herself, "Woman."

She looks away from Three Flowers, over to the old man's house.

"Maybe more."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

"I understand you. Even as the baboon seems to be much closer to humans than a bird, living on the ground, having hands, I feel urges no human can understand, too. But we are all living beings, united by a common quest."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 22, 2008)

OOC: If you need any more shopping, let me know, otherwise:


You load up Grandfather Wen's little boat under his watchful eye. No matter where anyone places their belongings in the boat, even if directed by the old man himself, Wen never seems satisfied. He shakes his head, clucks his tongue and moves the offending item elsewhere, even if only a few inches. Despite this, we wears a friendly toothless grin at all times.

Finally the boat is readied to Wen's satisfaction. The Vashti is there to see you off when a young clerk comes running down the ghat steps, robes hitched up with one hand, the other clutching a scroll.

"I was...". He doubles over, gasping for breath, holds up one finger as a sign to give him a moment. Recovered, he continues. "I was asked to find you. I hear you're heading upstream? The League would like somebody to deliver a message to our mines in Tigerskin Gorge. We'll pay 500 yen for the delivery. I'm instructed to offer you another 500 yen to bring the return message."

Wen snatches the scroll from the young man's hand a nods. 500 yen isn't much in adventurer terms (5gp), but not bad for a fisherman.

*****

You travel upstream for a couple of days, Grandfather Wen instructs you all how to handle the boat, mainly so that he can "fish" (i.e. sleep) at the front, it would seem. Xielt and, surprisingly, Annika, seem to be the most capable and quickly master the basics of poling the narrow vessel. The Leng River runs the gamut of river scenery, from broad meads to overhanging forest. You see no sign of the wolves as you pass by the old temple, and the only other signs of life you see are some cormorant fisherman just upriver of Cormondal.

By the morning of the third day you reach Tigerskin Gorge, and the reason for its name becomes obvious once you can see the orange and black layers of rock strata. A narrow stream flows from the gorge into the Leng, and within the broad bite-like crescent of the gorge from surrounding cliffs you can see the huts and spoil piles of mining, but no people.

OOC:
Working out the money here I realised that I miscounted the gp-yen translation rate. YOu should have been paid 200gp equivalent each (i.e. 20,000 yen). I think the prices that I quoted need to be bumped up a factor of 10 each too.

Xielt and Annika now have 0 ranks in Profession (boatmen). This means that you can treat the skill as trained (skill = to Wis modifier) even though you technically have no ranks in it. Dr. Simon's rule of learning moderately unimportant background skills!)

Brief reminder too to Blackrat and Shayuri to update your characters to Level 2....


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







Dr Simon said:


> Brief reminder too to Blackrat and Shayuri to update your characters to Level 2....




Oh. Must've slipped my mind. I'll get mine done by monday.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Aug 22, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"Seems like we're here and you'll soon get your pay Master Wen. I still wonder if these miners are the ones that made the temple's wolves leave their original lair. I suppose I shouldn't hold that against them ... they are only doing what's in their nature." As he more closely examines the huts and the piles of rocks for any sign of life, Jar'Thol becomes suspicious. "Are you sure there are still miners up here ? Hopefully, they weren't all devoured by something *gulp* horrible." With that said, Jar'Thol draws his sling.

OOC : Old people are funny .


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 26, 2008)

Tne only signs of life are a troupe of red-faced monkeys drinking from the stream.

Grandfather Wen scowls. "Monsters?" he says to Jar'Thol. "He didn't pay me enough for monsters." Raising his voice to a shout he suddenly calls out "Hey! Stupid miners! I've got a message from your masters!"

Silence. The monkeys look up in surprise.

"My old legs aren't what they were," says Wen. "Could one of you kind young souls go and see if anyone is around?" He holds the scroll out to Jar'Thol.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Aug 27, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol takes the scroll from the old man's hands with some hesitation. "I suppose I could quickly go check to huts for signs of life. I'm not exploring any mine shafts to deliver a simple message. So ... anyone with me ?" Jar'Thol looks expectingly to the others.

Whatever anyone follows him or not, Jar'Thol disembark and start exploring the surface site. He will move from piles of debris, huts and other hiding spots in bounds, hopefully escaping detection.

OOC: Hide +7 and move silently +3


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

Ape watches the monkeys, trying to remember, what he knows about this species.
ooc: Know Nature+3 (+4 with spiritual guide)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 28, 2008)

[SBLOCK="Growling Ape"]
These red-faced monkeys are similar to macaques - quite intelligent for animals, generally harmless omnivores. They are also not usually afraid of humans and will quite often co-exist with them happily.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 29, 2008)

To the others, Jar'Thol almost vanishes from sight as his salsham'ai poncho blends in with the colours of the scrubby undergrowth. His skin seems to shift colour to match the shades of the moss-covered spoil heaps. Even the monkeys barely register his presence.

On the rear wall of the canyon, three levels have been cut diagonally across the clif-face. Mine openings lead off from these, eight in total. Spoil heaps, most with a covering of moss and grasses, lie in front of the levels, almost as high as the top end of the lowest level.

At ground level there are five huts built from stone off-cuts, roofed with fairly new-looking thatch. Thick leather curtains hang across the doorways. There is also a rickety shack with the door hanging askew, an open wooden shelter area with what looks like a workshop inside, a couple of strange round brick structures (like wells or chimneys), a ragged canvas canopy (one of the corner guys has come loose) over a trestle table and benches, and a small latrine shack. The stream has been contained in a leat as it runs through the centre of the camp.

[SBLOCK="Jar'Thol"]
There are no signs of life. Tools and other equipment have been left strewn about to rot or rust, depending on type. Beneath the canvas shelter, several crates of food have been knocked over and broken open. Flies gather around a pile of rotting fruit and a white explosion of flour covers the ground.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 29, 2008)

*Pics!*

I put in a request over on the Order of the Stick forums for a group ic, OOTS style. This is what I got - not quite OOTS but they look quite cute! I don't think Annika was captured very well, and Xielt's clawsticks came out a rather strange design (although quite cool-looking for an exotic weapon...) but it's interesting to "see" the group. Thanks to Jason Doomblade.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2008)

(OOC - Hee hee! That's cool! I've updated Annika to level 2, finally...and I just realized I never updated her description or background. DOH! I'll get that fixed asap.  )

When Annika found that poling the boat involved sitting way up as far from the water as it was possible to get, she leapt at the job. She found the simple physical work rather nice as a distraction from her fears, and the action of "pushing" the water away gave her extra incentive. By the time they arrive at the island she's tired and shiny with perspiration, and clearly eager to get off that thrice-damned boat and onto dry land...or failing that, into the air. 

But the spirit-touched sorceress realizes that tired arms make tired wings...and so she lets Jar'Thol scout this time while she rests.

"Ape?" Annika asks as they await Jar's return. "Can you speak with those monkeys and ask them what happened here?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5
"I can try, macaques are very intelligent."

"Hey, you there, what's going on with the naked-skins (animal jargon for humans)?" Ape asks the monkeys


----------



## The Rolling Man (Aug 30, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

JarThol will enter each huts and make a quick search to see if he can learn more on what happened here. Perhaps someone left some kind of log book or something of the sort. He also looks to the ground to see if he can notice any unusual prints or marks. Xielt could probably learn more out of this then himself, he thinks.

OOC : Search +2 (untrained), Spot +6. The OotS-style group is cute.  I like the spirit crane appearing above Jar'Thol's head. I think he should perhaps be a bit less 'menacing' however. I mostly imagine Jar'Thol with either a friendly or somewhat scared demeanor.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 2, 2008)

OOC: Just to clarify a point in Shayuri's post - this isn't the island that you are looking for from the Vashti's note. This is a mining camp on the way and is not connected to your mission for the Vashti.

The monkeys look surprised at being address by Growling Ape. Some scamper away towards the cliffs, but the rest make "ook" noises back to him.

[SBLOCK="Growling Ape"]
The monkeys all talk at once, but the gist is:

"Our naked-skins"
"We trained them"
"Our food"
"Went away"
"Before that one was born " (points to infant monkey clinging to its mother's back)
"No more food"
"We take our own food"
"Naked skins gone away"
"Gone into holes"
"No more digging"
"No more food"
[/SBLOCK]

Meanwhile, Jar'Thol continues his exploration of the mining camp.

[SBLOCK="Jar'Thol"]
There are some strange tracks mixed in amongst the booted human ones - broad and round, like a small clawed elephant. Jar'Thol's tracking ability isn't good enough to follow a trail amidst the jumble, nor to date them accurately.

He searches a couple of the shack and finds nothing unusual, merely clothing and small personal effects. Things are untidy, but not as if ransacked. In the next shack that he opens, something suddenly lurches from the shadows in the corner.

It is vaguely humanoid, but its skin hangs from it in baggy folds, oddly like a human that has... melted. It gives a feral moan as it lunges towards Jar'Thol with claw-like hands.

OOC:
Jar'Thol is startled, but his Spot check is good enough that he is not surprised (in game terms)

Initiative:
Jar'Thol 20
Thing 17
[/SBLOCK]

The rest of you see Jar'Thol darting in and out of the shacks. When he enters the third one, there suddenly arises an eerie moaning roar from inside the shack...


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 2, 2008)

Three Flowers has White Lotus almost immediatily in hand and moves carefully towards the hut. "Seems Jar'Thol found something" he remarks to whoever is closest.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

"What's going on there?" Ape asks after shortly thanking the monkeys, staff already in hand. He tries to get more informations with his sharp eyesight.
ooc: Spot+8 (9 with spiritual guide)


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 2, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

With a cry of mixed fear and surprise, Jar'thol quickly exits the hut. "Dancing Crane give me wings." He murmurs as he start to run back toward the boat. He also cries out to his companions once they come back into view. "Watch out ! Big melted ... claw spirit ... thing !"

OOC : uh oh  Jar'Thol will double move (or just move since it's a surprise round) back toward the boat. Is there enough vegetation between the hut and the boat for an entangle spell ?


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 3, 2008)

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
What's happening with Jar'Thol becomes apparent very quickly, so no need for a Spot check WD. I did one anyway, in case there are any other details that Ape might notice. He doesn't. 
[/SBLOCK]

IC:
The members of the group that have remained by the boat at the shore see Jar'Thol come running out of the last shack that he went into (one of the stone-walled, thatch-roofed ones). The hide curtain is flung aside as some sort of saggy-fleshed creature lurches after him. Despite its appearance it moves quickly. 

The creature is humanoid, human-sized, with the dark copper tones of a southern Nekuuese. It appears to otherwise be naked. Its skin hangs from it in folds and its facial features have become layers of melted-looking flesh. Hideous bared teeth and gleaming eyes are all that remain. It is gaining on the salsham'ai whose short legs are not enough to outrun the creature, and gives another roaring moan that sounds like anger and pain intermingled as it reaches out with a flabby arm.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
The creature is currently adjacent to Jar'Thol (i.e. 5 ft.). The two of them are about 30 ft. from shore. 

Initiative:
Jar'Thol 20
Growling Ape 18
Thing 17
Cielt 13
Annika 11
Three Flowers 9

Rolling Man: Yes, there is sufficient vegetation for an entangle spell.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 4, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Seeing that he won't be able to outrun the creature, Jar'Thol deftly takes a step back and invokes a powerful plant spirit. The surrounding plants bent to the will of the Blossoming Mother and start to move and grab at the melted monstruosity. The ancient plant spirit is hard to fully control however. Jar'Thol soon finds that the plants are trying to grab at him too ! "Don't come closer" he cries out to his companions. "My spell would affect you too."

OOC : Jar'Thol is taking a 5-foot step back and casting Entangle (spells left 6/6, 4/5). The spell is a 40 feet radius spread and he will center it 10 feet behind the creature so most of the ground between it and the boat is affected. Reflex save DC of 14 to avoid being entangled and held fast. Jar'Thol's own reflex save bonus is +3.

PS Stupid ENworld ate my first version of this post *grumble*


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 4, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> PS Stupid ENworld ate my first version of this post *grumble*




Tell me about it! I've taken to saving copies of posts before I send them.

[SBLOCK="Jar'Thol"]
Reflex save 14+3=17

Also, don't forget that he cen use Freedom of Movement thanks to Dancing Crane/Travel Domain power
[/SBLOCK]

The grasses, shrubs and even moss around the creature begin to writhe and grasp. Jar'Thol manages to avoid them for now. With a frustrated roar, the creature bats at the grappling vegetation but although it is slowed, the grasses fail to get a grip on its rubbery legs.

[SBLOCK="Growling Ape"]
Ape notices that where the grasses *do* manage to touch the creature they drop away, seared brown (like the effects of weedkiller).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

"End your magic! The plants who touch the thing are withering away! Nature abhorres it!" Ape calls at the small shaman and readies a stone and his sling.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 4, 2008)

"GRAAAAAAGH"

The creature takes a couple of laborious strides through the grass that tugs at its ankles, and swings a sagging, clawed paw at Jar'Thol.

The little shaman staggers under the blow, and feels a searing pain from where it struck.

[SBLOCK="Jar'Thol"]
Creature makes 5 ft. move (cost of 10 ft.) and attacks, with a hit.

Jar 'Thol takes 4 points of bludgeoning damage and 4 points of acid damage. The acid is not strong enough to affect equipment.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2008)

(Gah!)

Annika gapes in openmouthed horror at the shambling thing and stumbles backwards.

"The monkeys didn't warn us!" she blurts, with no immediate concept of how ridiculous that sounds. 

Then fire embraces her, and a single flaming feather wafts away to strike at the monstrous thing!

(Magic Missile! 3 damage! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1725021/)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 12, 2008)

The monkeys try to scatter, but many of them find themselves stuck fast by Jar'Thol's spell. Grandfather Wen takes cover on the far side of his boat, and everybody else is waiting on the edge of the huge zone of writhing grasses.

Annika's fiery feather strikes true, and the creature tries too late to bat it away, a futile gesture at any rate. It glares at the sorceress and her companions along the shore for a moment, then evidently decides that the little salsham'ai before it makes a more inviting target.

OOC:
Initiative Order
Jar'Thol - adjacent to Thing
Growling Ape - sling to hand, ready for use.
Thing - advancing on Jar'Thol 
Xielt - unknown. Assume weapon of some sort to hand.
Annika - on shore.
Three Flowers - White Lotus to hand.

See attached map. Pale green area is Entangle spell, which makes me realise that (a) it covers a wide spread and (b) my squares are wider than they are tall.

Huts, boat and water should be obvious. The dotted ovals are spoil mounds, each line giving about a 2-3 ft. contour (they're not huge).  Monkeys are somewhere on the far side of the stream in between the two mounds.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 13, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol knows he has little chance to vanquish the creature alone and he will _withdraw_ back to the boat. He uses the gift of the Dancing Crane to move freely, without fear of the grasping grass and weeds.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

With the line tp the monster know clear, Ape shoots with his sling at the creature.
ooc: +3 to hit, 1d4 damage.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2008)

Jar'Thol nimbly evades the monster and the entangling grasses and joins everyone else back at the boat. Growling Ape's slingshot goes wide, clattering into the side of one of the buildings.

The monster turns towards shore, either drawn by this new threat or still seeking Jar'Thol. It wades slowly yet carefully through the grasses, that seem to shrink back from its touch.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Growling Ape attack roll 8+3 =11. Miss

Creature is now 15 ft. away from the group on the bank, still within the entangled zone.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 15, 2008)

Three Flowers steps infront the others trying to position himself closest to the creature and in it's way. He levels White Lotus towards the creature and takes a pose that, once again, makes him look more like a statue than a living man. Flexing his muscles just right, he is ready to slash his sword at blink of an eye.

[sblock=OOC]I'll move one square to NW and ready attack if the thing comes in range.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2008)

OOC: Waiting actions for Annika and Xielt.

IC: You notice that the melting, sagging flesh of this creature seems to constantly be in motion, slowly drooping and reforming. The wound made by Annika's fiery feather is beginning to close. 

(I'm not really obsessed by creatures with Fast Healing, it just seems to have worked out that way )


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2008)

(Hee...I forgot to get Annika a weapon so she wouldn't burn every spell on the first combat. Oh well...)

Dismayed by the monster's resiliency, Annika hurls another ethereal wisp of flame at the beast and retreats towards the boat.

"What IS it?" she demands of no one in particular.

(Magic missile again.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> (Hee...I forgot to get Annika a weapon so she wouldn't burn every spell on the first combat. Oh well...)




There's probably something on the boat or lying around the mining camp that would serve as a club or quarterstaff.  Or she could throw rocks...


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 18, 2008)

Jar'Thol is now free from the entangle zone, and out of reach of the Thing, for the moment. Lacking the blessings of the Playful Crane, the Thing is not able to move as quickly through the entangled zone as Jar'Thol, but is closing in fast on the boat.

"Don't just stand there, hit it with something!" shouts Grandfather Wen, moving with surprising speed for his age towards the sweeps at the back of his boat.

Xielt gives a low growl as he drops on one knee to a hunting stance and fires his bow. The arrow embeds itself in the flaccid flesh of the Thing, but doesn't slow its advance even though dark green liquid begins to ooze from the wound.

Annika's fiery feather strikes the Thing on the other shoulder, and although it bellows in pain this does not slow its inexorable advance either.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Xielt bow attack, hit, 3 damage.

Annika magic missile, 1d4+1 = 5 damage.

Initiative and status:

20 Jar'Thol, free from entangled zone, wounded.
18 Growling Ape, sling to hand.
17 Thing, plodding towards you
13 Xielt, bow to hand
11 Annika
9 (for now) Three Flowers, readied scimitar attack.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5

 Ape ties a last shot with his sling before the creature will reach them.
"Perhaps we should retreat, maybe will the water dissolve it's oozing form. _Water and widom will clean the unpure heart._"
 ooc: +3 to hit, 1d4 damage.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 18, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

As Jar'Thol joins Growling Ape and uses his sling on the creature, he also responds to his suggestion. "You're right Ape ... but we can't just leave Three Flowers and Xielt behind." While he says that, Jar'thol still looks for a pole to push the boat off the shore.

OOC : Sling, +5 to hit, 1d3 damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2008)

They were hitting it with everything they had, but it wasn't enough. There had to be something else...

In a flash of inspiration born of desperation, Annika turned to look in the boat and demanded of the owner, "Do you have nets? Fishing nets or anything like that?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 19, 2008)

Both Jar'Thol and Ape miss their mark by a long way with their slingshots - perhaps being backed up against the boat on a stony river shore is not the best shooting platform.

The Thing continues to wade through the grappling grass, still seemingly unconcerned (although it moves slowly). It heads in a direct line towards the group gathered around the boat, right into the path of Three Flowers who moves forwards, White Lotus in hand.

The paladin barely seems to move as his scimitar leaps elegantly out and slices a cut across the torso of his foe. Green ichor oozes.

"Nyaaaaarrghhhh!" replies the thing, and cuffs Three Flowers with its saggy clawed paw. The strike is surprisingly fast, and Three Flowers' defensive posture is not enough to stop the blow connecting. It is a powerful hammer strike, with the added sting of burning acid.

Grandfather Wen looks at Annika dubiously, then pulls out a neatly folded net from under one of the thwarts of the boat.

"Here," he says. "But I want that paid for if you break it!"

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Jar'Thol Sling attack 3+5=8, miss

Ape Sling attack 6+3=9, miss

Three Flowers, readied scimitar attack 15+5=20, hit.
Damage 1d6+2 =4

Thing slam attack 17+6 =23, hit.
Damage 7 bludgeoning and 4 acid (11 total).
(Three Flowers 25/36 hit points)

I've left Xielt for the moment. I think we may have lost Redclaw but I'll wait and see. We can probably assume that Xielt is switching his bow for clawsticks to avoid shooting Three Flowers.

Annika now has a net. Enjoy! She can still act this round.

Jar'Thol now has a pole. Also enjoy!

Next Round Initiative:

20 Jar'Thol
18 Growling Ape
17+ Three Flowers
17 Thing
13 Xielt
11 Annika
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

 Ape discards his sling on the boat, readies his quarterstaff and imbues it with the might of the oak.
ooc: Free: drop sling, move: ready staff, standard: cast Shilleagh


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 22, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"Three Flowers, come to us ! Get back in the boat ! There's nothing here but ugly monsters." Jar'Thol holds a long pole, ready to push the boat off the shore once everyone is back on it.

OOC : Ready action.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2008)

Annika hurls the net at the shambling monster, hoping to slow it down!

Attack roll: 10
Roll Lookup


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2008)

Three Flowers slashes at the monster and takes a step backwards towards the ship, hearing Jar'Thol's call. But this monster's foulness can't let him run away, which he tells to the shaman.

"This fight must go on,
Blasphemy against nature,
The beast can not live."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2008)

As Jar'Thol prepares to pole away from shore, and Ape imbues his staff with life energy, Three Flowers holds the line against the creature, managing to extemporise a poem as he does so. Again White Lotus flicks out with economy of movement, slicing a line of drak green across the creature's torso which almost immediately begins to close over. The creature's own poetry is less refined.

"Nuuuhhh," it says as it swings for Three Flowers. The paladin ducks one blow but the second catches him on the return and again he is hit with the force of a hammer blow and the burn of acid. Somehow even the trickle of blood flowing from the paladin's cut forehead seems stylish.

Annika throws the net and strikes true - not the best shot in the world but enough to slow the Thing and cause it to flail in a confused fashion against its entanglement. Sezing the moment, Xielt darts forwards with two clawsticks, cutting low and slicing into the Thing's legs twice with a hunter's precision.

Now dripping ichor from numerous wounds and covered by Wen's fishing net, the Thing shows no sign of giving up the attack.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Three Flowers Scimitar attack 11+5 = 16, hit, damage 1d6+2 = 5
Thing slam attack, hits. Damage 7 bludgeoning and 5 acid = 12 total
Xielt Clawstick #1 attack 16+2 = 18, hit, crit confirm 1+2 =3. 1d6+3 = 5 damage. 
Xielt Clawstick #2 attack 18+2 = 20, hit, crit confirm 17+2 = 19, critical. 2d4+4 = 6 damage
Annika net attack 10, touch hit.

Current state of play:

Jar'Thol - readying pole. Hit points currently 9/17
Growling Ape - staff in hand, shillelagh cast.
Three Flowers - scimitar in hand, facing Thing. Hit points 13/36
Annika - May have hold of net, or not as you wish.
Xielt - Clawstick and light claw to hand, adjacent to Thing.

Grandfather Wen - hiding in the back of the boat.
Thing - wounded but still going.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

 Ape thinks about 3F's words, steps next to him and swings his enchanted staff at the crature.
ooc: staff, +3 / 2d6+1


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 25, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*



Blackrat said:


> "This fight must go on,
> Blasphemy against nature,
> The beast can not live."



"Yes, that's quite pretty but sometimes it's better to live and fight another day." The little shaman says with a frown. "But since I suppose there's no convincing you, I must help." Jar'Thol jumps right back out the boat and touches Three Flowers in the back. As the Salsham'ai invokes his ancestor's spirit, the paladin regains some lost vigor and the pain from his skin burns lessens.

OOC : Cure light wounds, spells left : 6/3


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2008)

Annika grimaces and tries to hold the fishing net taut, to limit the creatures's movements more. She warily circles, not wanting to get caught by surprise if it lurches towards her.

(Basically holding net and delaying an action to move if it moves towards me, to keep distance.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2008)

Health flows back into Three Flowers as Jar'Thol's magic takes effect. The ooze-man creature snarls and strains against the net, nearly pulling Annika off her feet in its struggles. There is the burning stench of acid as liquid begins to drip from the creature's skin, scorching the ropes. The strands of the net creak, but hold fast.

Taking advantage of the creature's distraction, Ape and Xielt both dart in to harry it with staff and clawstick, slamming and slicing the rubbery hide. The creature seems to be weakening before it gives a mighty roar and seems to find renewed vigour from somewhere. Its sunken eyes seem to glow with a green fire.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Waiting for an action for Three Flowers this round, although I'm assuming more of the same. Don't forget Smite Foul - chances are this thing might qualify...

Jar'Thol: Cure Light Wounds 1d8+2 = 9. hp 9/17
Growling Ape: Shillelagh attack 18+3=21. Hit
- Shillelagh damage 2d6+2 = 5
Xielt: Clawstick attack 15+2=17, hit. Light Claw attack 6+2=8 miss.
- Clawstick damage 1d6+3 = 4
Annika: Opposed Strength check. 8+1=7. Lose this round.
Three Flowers: Action ?. hp 22/36
Grandfather Wen: Ready to pole boat.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2008)

With rage against this creature that fouls his sence of aesthetics, Three Flowers slashes with White Lotus, forming all his devotion behind the attack.

[sblock=OOC]Smite. I was thinking that too, but was saving it up. But I guess this is a good place to use it [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2008)

White Lotus seems to glimmer with an inner light as Three Flowers slides the scimitar neatly between the mesh of the net and into the chest of the creature.

It staggers backwards, giving Growling Ape the chance to smash it again with his staff, and the mighty power of the blow knocks the creature to the ground. It is still at last.

Grandfather Wen sniffs disdainfully from his postion at the back of the boat.

"Well, I'll consider that message delivered, and I'm not waiting for a reply," he says. "I suppose you'll be wanting to continue to your island; I'm certainly not waiting round here for more of those things. And that net cost me four hundred yen."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Three Flowers Attack 10+7 = 17, hit. Damage 1d6+4 = 7

Growling Ape Attack 9+3 =12, hit. Damage 2d6+4 = 12
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 6, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol approaches the remains of the melted creature by moving below Three Flowers, between his legs. He picks up a nearby stick and pokes the soft flesh with it. "Is it really dead ? Was it even alive ?" He looks around at the rest of the group. "And maybe more importantly, anyone badly wounded ?"

OOC : I think Jar'Thol is at 0/8 grace and 11/11 health, so I guess he'll be fine.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

 Ape takes another swing at this abomination for good measure. Then he answers the shaman's question: "I'm fine, thanks. But we should leave. _When the tree falls, the monkeys scatter_."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2008)

"I think we need to take another look at the hut," Annika suggests. "There could be clues that we couldn't find with it sitting there."

_Or treasure,_ hangs in the air unsaid.

She tries to pull the net clear of the creature before it's a complete loss, but also without actually touching its foul skin.

"I'm sorry for your net. I'm sure saying it helped bring such a terrible thing down will be a good story to your friends though."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

"We should at least wait until the plants stopping to grasp."
Ape answers the sorceress.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> "We should at least wait until the plants stopping to grasp."
> Ape answers the sorceress.




OOC:
I believe Jar'Thol can cancel the Entangle spell, I mean ask the plant spirits to stop. Duration is only something like 2 minutes anyway.

Talking of monkeys, the troop of macaques have by now all escaped from the Entangle and dispersed. They are all amongst the branches of thick vines that grow up the side of the gorge.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 13, 2008)

Grandfather Wen grumbles a little at Annika's suggestion, and engages himself in washing his net instead. "Four hundred yen," he mutters, "Stupid monsters, crazy women, it's a wonder I'm still alive...."

Meanwhile, Jar'Thol's spell wears off and the grass returns to its usual inanimate self.  Inspection of the body of the ooze-man thing yields no further clues. Three Flowers can tell that it is definitely "Foul", as he defines it. Growling Ape and Xielt are pretty sure that it isn't a natural thing, and it certainly isn't any kind of spirit creature that Jar'Thol has heard of. It really does appear to be nothing more than a human where the flesh has been made loose and flaccid. Plus it seems to sweat acid. And regenerate. This latter abilit doesn't seem to work once the creature is dead, however. The corpse is now quite inert.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2008)

I will pay for your net friend, as it was used in the battle for beauty. Three Flowers says to Wen and digs around his pouch for the appropriate amount of yens.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 15, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Treefolk shaman*

"You can go poke around the huts if you want Annika, but I'm not returning there ... at least not alone. I'd like a moment to catch my breath too (OOC: regain some grace). That thing's skin burned me!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

"I come with you. Two eyes see more than two. This creature is an affront to nature!" Ape answers the sorceress.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2008)

Annika nods gratefully at Ape, and cautiously approaches the hut. When nothing leaps at her from the shadows, she pokes her head into it and quickly looks around before pulling out. 

Then she waits for a moment.

Assuming nothing inside reacts, and she hears nothing strange, she enters the hut and uses a trickle of magic to search for mystical power within.

(Detect Magic)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2008)

"I always knew you were a gentleman, young sir," says Grandfather Wen to Three Flowers. He even manages a gap-toothed smile (more gap than tooth). "I think the young lady is right, I think the story of the Monster of Tigerskin Gorge will go down well."

Meanwhile (or a bit later), Annika and Ape search the hut where the monster first appeared.

There is nothing else alive in there. It is a small one-room shed, seemingly once an office of some kind judging by the paperwork strewn about the floor. There are still notes, lists and diagrams pinned to the wooden walls. A small metal stove stands in one corner, a kettle nearby. A broken wooden desk, two chairs and a hurricane lamp complete the furnishings. 

[SBLOCK=Annika]
Nothing detects as magical.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Jar'Thol]
Hit points returned to full.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2008)

Annika shakes her head perplexedly as she looks around.

"Nothing. I can't tell what happened to him. Maybe it happened somewhere else and he came here afterwards. Or it happened so long ago that the traces are gone."

Scowling, she bends over to riffle through the paperwork and halfheartedly checks to see if anything among it seems relevant or important.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 20, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"Maybe we could learn more on what happened here if we explored the mines themselves. The creature could have come from there or maybe the miners fled it and took refuge in there." Jar'Thol thinks for a moment. "It might be best to just inform the merchant guild and let them handle this. It is their mining installation after all."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

"I'm all for getting the landscape ridden of these abominations. But mines are unnatural themselves." Ape says, you can hear his disdain in his voice.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 21, 2008)

OOC: I'm taking a "half-hearted" search to mean a simple roll, not Taking 10 or 20 over it.

Most of the paperwork seems to be receipts for equipment and other logistic matters. There seem to be a lot of chits for various every day tasks, and it seems like a person couldn't even visit the latrines here without the appropriate forms.

Annika does, however, find a ledger/log book buried beneath the scraps, entitled "House Turif Regeneration of Tigerskin Gorge Iron Mines".

Nuggets that seem relevant include:

A list of personnel and equipment at the front of the book. Seems there are 21 miners with another 23 support staff including carpenters, a blacksmith, an accountant and a _jiunsami_ wizard.

The mission to re-open the Tigerskin Gorge mines began about 6 months ago, on 7th Month of 148th Llazan Independence Year, following closure of the mines due to flooding some thirty years ago. 

An entry dated 20th day, 8th Month - "Pumping is completed, the last tunnel has been drained. Master Cordash, our wizard is currently searching for new veins of minerals to tap as previous reports have suggested that these mines are far from played out. His "pet" worries me - it might be able to sniff out metals but I hope he can keep its appetite for turning iron to rust under control."

32nd day, 8th Month. - "Opened up the new seam that Master Cordash reported. Not iron, some other mineral. Cordash and the metallurgists will study to ascertain its provenance".

5th day, 9th Month. "Sickness has struck the camp. Three miners and a carpenter have fallen into some kind of fever. Our healer is doing what he can, but this is not a disease he recognises."

7th day, 9th Month. "Report four fatalities from unknown sickness. Master Kan, second carpenter. Master Kemu, miner. Master Spring, miner, Master Wayesh, miner.  At death, their skin seemed like it was melting off them. Master Tasharn, our healer, did what he could to make them comfortable in their last hours. May they find rest in the Jade Gardens. Other members of camp are now showing signs of the sickness."

10th day, 9th Month. "Master Cordash feels that he has found a way of purifying the unknown mineral. He is adamant that it has nothing to do with the sickness sweeping camp, but it seems coincidental. Perhaps we have angered the Immortals somehow?"

14th day, 9th Month. "More men have succumbed to the sickness, but these have not died on their deathbed like before. A strange madness took them before they died and they attacked other members of the camp. Report three serious injuries to add to our catalogue of sick and dying."

15th day, 9th Month. "Master Cordash becoming most reclusive with his new mineral. He seems to be showing signs of the sickness but will not stop his investigations. Cook reports that he is not eating his meals."

16th day, 9th Month. "Current status: 7 men dead from unknown illness. 5 men killed by former colleagues driven mad by illness. 15 men suffering advanced stages of illness have retreated to mines, led by Master Cordash (one of the 15). 8 men showing early stages of illness, myself included. 9 men missing, presumed deserted."

18th day, 9th Month. "Four more men have retreated to mines. Pain intense. ten thousand curses on Cordash. Metal not of Heaven or Earth. Netherworld? Demonic blood?"

The next few entries are an illegible scrawl.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 26, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol finds something to climb and reads over Annika's shoulder. "Humm, seems like this paints a pretty good picture of what happened here. The miners got a disease from some sort of weird mineral they extracted. I just hope I didn't get infected by that slimy creature we just vanquished. Wise Crone protect me." Jar'Thol quickly examines the part his skin where he was hit for any anomalies. If he doesn't see anything out of the ordinary, he continues talking. "What do you think we should do now ? There might still be survivors in the mines, maybe we should go look for them. I fear we'll only encounter more of these atrocities down there, however."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

"Hard decision, helping some strangers and risk the success of our task." Ape says to the others, scratching his head.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2008)

Annika picks the journal up and tucks it under her arm, though with a sort of forced calm that suggests she doesn't like touching it but is putting a good face on it.

"We can't just ignore this," she opines quietly. "But I don't think we can do anything about it just now. Lets finish the task before us, and then ask for help in dealing with this mine. Hopefully, for now, the monsters will stay in there. We can post some kind of warning maybe...so that others stay away until we can come back."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 30, 2008)

OOC: I'll leave this another day in case anyone has anything to add, then continue the tale on the assumption that you're all leaving the mines for now and heading for Ropoko Island.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 31, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*



Shayuri said:


> "But I don't think we can do anything about it just now. Lets finish the task before us, and then ask for help in dealing with this mine. Hopefully, for now, the monsters will stay in there. We can post some kind of warning maybe...so that others stay away until we can come back."



Jar'Thol has a hard time hiding the fact that he's pretty happy that he doesn't have to deal with more of the melted monsters ... at least for now. "That's a good idea Annika, let's see if we can find something to write a warning on." Jar'Thol enthusiastically moves around the mining camp trying to find the few things needed : a good size plank to carve something on, a pole or branch to hold it up, something to hold these two together (like a rope or a nail) and something pointy or sharp to carve the message with. Once he has gathered all that, he sit down to carve a pretty simple message in the wood :

Danger !
Disease !
Quarantine area,
Do not approach.​
Finally, with the help of the stronger folks, the warning is planted close to the shore.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2008)

With the warning set, you continue onwards to Ropoko Island. It is another day's journey upstream before you finally reach the destination outlined in the Old Vashti's cryptic note.

[OOC: Hit points and spell slots returned]

Ropoko Island is formed from an outcropping of rock in the middle of the River Leng. The river runs either side of it, dropping several feet through a series of shallow but lively rapids, so that the downstream end of the island stands tall of the river by about 6 ft., like the prow of a ship, and the upstream end forms a gentle shoreline of shingle. The island has been colonised by blackthorn, willow saplings and rushes, all showing the first shoots of spring. At the downstream end stands a small building like a sentry box or minor shrine, covered in vegetation.

On the near (southern) shore there is an ancient landing stage, part of a portage point made long ago. The mooring bollards have been carved into the shape of animals, worn almost smooth by the years. A cracked and overgrown flagstone path leads up above the rapids to another landing stage.

Wen takes this portage, supervising the transferral of his boat in typically fastidious fashion. As you are launching on the upstream side of the portage, you see figures on Ropoko Island.

Hidden amongst the brush, you can make out a couple of canvas bivouacs, and some men have emerged. They are soldiers, dressed in hauberks of scale mail on the torso giving way to leather skirts on the legs. They wear ornate helmets rising to a spiked dome. The armour is coloured red and gold but looks worn - these are not mere ceremonial guards. They wear surcoats of red showing a lion rampant in gold. One carries a scimitar and the two flanking him bear spears based on the tlaxu long-claw (najinata). Beyond you can make out two more soldiers frantically going through the complex loading procedure of their Orrian dragon rifles. You also see a female tlaxu lurking in the background.

"Ahoy," calls the man with the scimitar. His red-lined pauldrons mark him as an officer of some sort. "This island is under the protection of General Chandrat of Ashoyin. Just in case you were thinking of setting foot here. Don't."

Grandfather Wen groans. 

"What is it with you people?" he asks Growling Ape. "Do you naturally attract trouble or do you work hard to find it?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
General Chandrat is the leader of one of the factions in the war-torn Ashoyin Protectorate, north of the river. He rebelled against the legal ruler of Ashoyin over the matter of unfair taxation. The war has dragged on for years in a series of skirmishes.

Orrian dragon rifles are muzzle-loaded flintlock rifles from the Hudan Technocracy. 
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Jar'Thol and Three Flowers]
The livery of these men suggest that they belong to the Lion Guard, an elite order of Chandrat's _sepoys_, noted for the ferocity of the lion. The man with the scimitar is a captain.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 3, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol makes his way to the front of the group and holds out his empty hands for all to see. "Captain," he calls out. "I'm Jar'Thol the Wanderer, a traveller and friend of the nature spirits. My companions and me hail from Cormondal and we are here to complete a quest given to us by a deceased holy woman. There's no malice in our hearts and neither General Chandrat nor his fierce Lion Guards are our enemies. Can we not cross over and discuss ?"


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 3, 2008)

Three Flowers was about to answer to the captain but the little shaman was faster and his words matched those of Three Flowers' thoughts. There was no need to add anything until the man responded.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 3, 2008)

The captain puffs himself up a bit.

"The General is a man who respects the Immortals," he says. "I won't stand in the way of a holy quest. You may come across, but you must be prepared to surrender your weapons, and to submit your boat to a search."

Wen glances across and shrugs acquiescence at the last request.

"I've got nothing to hide," he mutters to Three Flowers. "Maybe I can charge them for that net."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

"If you think my wandering stick as a dangerous weapon, that could trouble the glorious Lion Guards, I will let it on the boat. It and my sling are my only _weapons_." Ape says as politiely as he can.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 5, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Once they are safely across, Jar'Thol offers no resistance in surrendering his weapons, which also are a stick and a sling. With this done, Jar'Thol approaches the captain. "Thank you for letting us come join you. You could also help us by having an answer to my question. Do you know anything, or anyone, on the island that is named _'River* is the key'_ or maybe just _'River_'*."

*_River_ is said in High Imperial here.

OOC : Rereading some older stuff, I noticed that there was also a short piece of music on the statue's scroll. Can anyone in the party read that (and play it or sing/hum it) ?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2008)

The soldier searching Annika finds out two things in rapid succession. She's not armed, and she's not wearing a whole lot under that poncho. Fortunately the clothes she purchased with the proceeds from the first assignment protect her modesty better than her previous garb (or lack of) did, but the halter and short wraparound skirt that are small and loose enough to give her freedom to get out of them as an eagle don't leave a lot to the imagination otherwise. Annika's cheeks burn at the inspection, but she gives the guard an angry, haughty glare and remains silent. When it's clear that not only is she not hiding weapons, but in fact probably COULD not, she yanks the poncho back and puts it back on, smoothing into place and even clutching it like a child's favorite blanket.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 7, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> OOC : Rereading some older stuff, I noticed that there was also a short piece of music on the statue's scroll. Can anyone in the party read that (and play it or sing/hum it) ?




[SBLOCK=OOC]
I figure that anyone who knows High Imperial (Jar'Thol and Three Flowers) has received what amounts to a "classical" education, and would at least have some rudimentary knowledge of musical notation. I see Three Flowers has Perform (poetry) as a skill which may also include some musical knowledge (in that Imperial poetry probably includes some sort of music and words form like a Greek Chorus). 

The notation is a simple 5 note piece (I like to imagine it as the phrase from Close Encounters ) which anyone could probably manage.

I also had to resist the urge to have the Captain reply to Growling Ape with "A staff in the hands of a wizard may be more than a prop for age". Oh, now I've said it.
[/SBLOCK]

The two gunners, having finally primed their weapons, take up a stance watching the near shore in case anyone else is with you. One stands guards over Wen's boat. Wen keeps close to Xielt.

The tlaxu woman stands aloof, near the soldier's camp. She watches the group carefully, particularly Xielt. One hand fingers the edge of a silk shawl around her shoulders, the other she holds before her, extending and retracting her claws.

The Captain shakes his head in response to Jar'Thol's question.

"There's only one thing on this island, friend," he says. "And that's this old shrine."  He leads you (with the two spearmen following behind) over to the small shrine building. It is little bigger than a sentry box, a single door with peeling red paint, overgrown. The door has no obvious handle or hinges, the only thing it bears (partly covered with ivy) is a white square, framed with ornate decoration, in the middle. 

"There doesn't seem to be a way to open it, but frankly we haven't tried too hard," says the Captain. "Looks like spirit business to me, and I'm not going to mess with that."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2008)

*cough*

Either this got overlooked, or you're stumped!  This might help:

[SBLOCK=Jar'Thol]
Knowledge (spirit world) roll 9+7=16.

Jar'Thol recognises the door of this shrine - it is a _Shinpu Door_, requiring the correct symbol to be drawn on its surface in order to open it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

"Any idea little one? My way is more with nature and less with the spirits. Even as they are close to another." Ape asks Jar'Thol.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 12, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol looks at the door, pensive for a moment. "I think this is _Shinpu Door_. It will open if we trace the right symbol on the door. I think the late Vashi gave us the _key_ to open it." The small shaman moves forward and traces the "river" high imperial symbol on the door.

OOC: I was mostly waiting to see if anyone else wanted to react to the fact of surrendering their weapons, but the game got to keep moving.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:


> OOC: I was mostly waiting to see if anyone else wanted to react to the fact of surrendering their weapons, but the game got to keep moving.




OOC: Well, there's only Three Flowers to go, although he's probably the most attached to his weapon (it's the only one on the party with a name).  That said, the Lion Guard are only expecting you to leave weapons in the boat (which one of them is guarding), not surrender them completely. Xielt leaves his clawsticks but makes a point of extending his claws, just to show that he isn't completely helpless. The guards seem unimpressed.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2008)

Annika edges closer, curiosity winning out over prudence. Even her little serpent friend twines out around her wrist to flick its tongue towards the spirit door as both mage and familiar wait to see if Jar'Thol's insight is correct.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2008)

The "River" symbol glows blue and fades away. There is a click, and the door to the small building swings open. It only manages a few inches before it is jammed by the overgrowing vegetation.

The soldiers move to get a better look, still staying behind your group. The captain and the tlaxu female exchange a glance.

[SBLOCK=Growling Ape]
The captain's look seems a bit reproachful, as if he is wondering why the tlaxu didn't think of this.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Jar'Thol]
The captain's look seems a bit reproachful, as if he is wondering why the tlaxu didn't think of this. However, you notice an underlying humour between them, more like old friends than a CO reprimanding an inferior.
[/SBLOCK]

Inside, the building seems empty, just a small single room with plain stone walls and some dried leaves on the floor. A small bell hangs from the ceiling, a faded red rope dangling beneath it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

"I'm no expert, but when you want to speak to someone, you should perhaps ring the bell." Ape says to Jar'Thol.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2008)

Annika hesitates, then shrugs and moves forward to do just that.

She tugs the bell rope diffidently, then steps back and waits.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 19, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

With the door swinging open, Jar'Thol turns back to the group with a smug smile on his face. "I think I'm getting the hang of these old ruins. I just hope this one doesn't contain any ugly or angry spirits." As he talks, Jar'Thol notices the glance the captain and his tlaxu companion exchange. It looks to him like the pair had been trying to open this door for some time now. Hopefully, these military people aren't after the same thing they wanted. Jar'Thol just doesn't want his group to come to blows with the soldiers, especially now that they are all unarmed. The little shaman only comes out of his reflexion when he hears the sound of Annika ringing the bell.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2008)

Eventhough Three Flowers had left the White Lotus to their barge he now turns to the captain. "There might be something dangerous down there. I can't imagine the mighty Lion Guard would find me a threat even if I was armed, so I would like to retrieve my blade, or reguest one for loan while we are down there."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

Ape looks around. Any branch or stick he could use as wooden club in the proximity?


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2008)

OOC: Just to clarify, the bell rope is in the middle of the shrine, so you have to enter to ring it. If this is acceptable:

Annika enters the shrine and rings the bell. It gives a single clear toll.

[SBLOCK=Annika]
Outside, Ropoko Island vanishes, to be replaced with a snow-covered landscape. On second glance, it *is* Ropoko Island but in the grip of a harsh winter. Dark grey clouds scud low overhead. The trees and shrubs are stripped to twisted winter skeletons. The river is a sheet of ice that stretches as far as you can see. There is no sign of the banks, of the Lion Guard, or your friends.

Seated a short distance away is a large bulky figure, dressed in shabby furs. It seems to have armour underneath the furs. It looks around as it hears the dying toll of the bell. Its face is unnaturally large, with a tusked mouth and huge eyes with cat-like pupils, surrounded by shaggy black hair. It is gnawing on an old shin-bone and gives a quizzical grunt as it sees you.

"Unh?"

It moves to pick up a strange-looking weapon beside it, a pole-arm with crescent blades at each end.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Everyone Else]
Annika vanishes.

"Hm," says the captain. "I think we'll see what happens before I return your blade," he says to Three Flowers and makes a gesture to one of his spear-carriers. "Soldier, you're next."

Meanwhile, Ape has no trouble finding a branch suitable for use as a club amongst the undergrowth.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

If Ape finds a second 'club', he will offer it to 3F or his tlaxu companion.
Then he says to the captain:
"We cannot leave her unprotected. I will follow her know. Send one of your soldiers first, if you prefer, but I will not leave her alone. Will you help us? _A drop of water shall be returned with a burst of spring._"


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2008)

_That's curious._ Three Flowers thinks as the girl disappears. He glances at the captain who didn't seem too keen on letting him have his blade and shrugs. He wasn't going to let the girl go alone, with or without weapon. He steps forward to the shrine, pushing past the guard.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 20, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"No ! Where did Annika go ?" Jar'Thol cries out. His first instinct is to rush inside and ring the bell to follow the sorceress. Three Flowers and Ape prove to be quicker then him however and he decides to not touch the bell for now. He figures that at least one of them should remain behind to observe and maybe get them out. Jar'Thol just moves inside the shrine and looks around for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2008)

[sblock=In Annika's World]Annika's eyes widen in alarm as the strange man (?) arms himself. She quickly holds out her empty hands.

"Wait!" she yelps. "I'm unarmed, and don't want to fight. Vashti sent me here!"[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Annika]
OOC: That should have read "cat like _pupils_" in the last post, BTW.

The creature is definitely not human - it is almost twice as tall as Annika when it stands up, and its shaggy legs are like an animal's hind-legs.

"Aahh, a mortal," it booms, licking its lips. "It's been a long time since I had fresh meat!"  It draws itself up to its full height, breathes in deeply and then exhales a blast of stinging, freezing ice crystals. Annika instinctively throws herself behind the wall of the shrine, beside the door, but she still feels the pain of the frozen breath. Her little snake darts inside her poncho, loyally using her body to shield it.

OOC:
Initiative
Ice Demon Thing  16
Annika 14

Icy breath causes 11 points of cold damage.
Annika, Reflex save fails. 0/6 grace, 15/20 health.
Snake familiar, Reflex save succeeds, with improved evasion.

Annika is still in the shrine, the creature is about 15 ft. away.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Everyone Else]
OOC: Wasn't sure if anyone was going to ring the bell. Nobody specifically mentioned it, so I'll assume not until told otherwise.

Ape has no problem finding a second club. Xielt says to give it to Three Flowers and flexes his claws meaningfully.

"You cannot disarm a tlaxu," he growls.

The Lion Guard captain still seems unmoved by your entreaties.

"I have a duty to my men as much as you do to your friend," he says. "And I can't allow armed strangers in my camp."

Jar'Thol searches the shrine, but finds nothing else of interest. Apart from the bell, some dessicated leaves and a few small spider webs, there seems to be nothing there.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 21, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] I actually meant that 3F rings the bell. I guess I was a bit too vague.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Well, I figured that's probably what you meant. I just wanted to be clear, as there are consequences... 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 21, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

"Then I will leave your camp", Ape says, entering the shrine and using the bell.
(He will give the little shaman time to leave, if he wants.)


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 21, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I figured so, but armed or not, it's just against 3F's honour to let a "little girl" go to a potentially dangerous situation alone, so he hurries to ring the bell as fast as he can without losing the outlooks of serene posing [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2008)

Revised version of above:

Jar'Thol, Growling Ape and Three Flowers are inside the shrine when Three Flowers rings the bell. Xielt and the Lion Guard "volunteer" are just outside, since there isn't enough room for them.

As soon as the bell tolls, Ropoko Island vanishes, to be replaced with a frozen wasteland. Dark clouds scud by overhead, deep snow covers the ground and the trees are twisted winter skeletons. 

However, there is very little time to take all of this in. Pressed against the front wall of the shrine is Annika, looking startled and cold, one half of her body rimed with frost. 

Outside the shrine, about 15 ft. away, is a monstrous ogre type of creature, twice as tall as a man, with an unnaturally large face, huge eyes with cat-like pupils, a tusked mouth and shaggy black hair. Its legs are like those of a beast, but it is dressed in scale armour and heavy furs. It holds a strange pole-arm with crescent blades at both ends. 

"Wonderful!" it roars. "A whole feast for me!"

From Annika's point of view, the bell rings again and her friends suddenly appear in the shrine, a fraction of a second after the icy blast.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
The incomers count as surprised this round, order will be

Monster (already acted)
Annika
Jar'Thol
Three Flowers
Growling Ape

This will re-arrange itself next round.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 21, 2008)

_"Ugly"_ Is Three Flower's first thought, he looks around to find something to arm himself with. If Ape is still holding the other branch he takes it and moves forward to place himself between the beast and the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 21, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 25/25, F +4,R+2,W+5 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

ooc: If Jar'Thol gives no diplomatic solution:

Seeing the ice-theme of of the creature, Ape grips the small fire idol he bought and invokes it powers. 

ooc: effective using a 'scroll' of Produce Flame CL 2.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2008)

"I tried telling it why we were here," Annika says, her breath steaming in the chill air. She's already shivering; her garb unsuited for cold weather. "It's evil."

Her familiar coils down her ankle and slithers into the safe recesses of the shrine. Annika herself seems to sudden collapse...but an instant later it's clear that she's changed into an eagle again, as she struggles out of her clothing and launches herself into the sky, banking sharply left after exiting the shrine to avoid the terrible creature.

(OOC - Going Gunship! Shift to eagle as standard and take a move to fly 40' out and to the left, and 20' up.)


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 21, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol first move is to go to Annika and heal her with the power of the Wise Crone. Unfortunatly, the sorceress proves to be quicker then him and flies away before he can do anything. Instead, he turns to their enemy. "F..feast ? Do you mean to eat us ? *gulp* I don't have much meat ..." Jar'Thol is intimidated by the huge monster and almost none of his spells are offensive so he isn't sure what he can do. Suddenly, he remembers that the soldiers didn't take his flasks of Owindo's bile. He once again fumbles with his pack and retrieves one of these.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Drawing a flask of acid (I figure I'll have to come up with the story of the 'Great Worm Owindo' at some point... A domesticated purple worm perhaps ). Also, is there still a bell in the shrine ? i.e. can we ring it again ?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Yes, there is a bell in the shrine on this "side" of things.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 24, 2008)

Three Flowers hefts his club and moves to the front of the shrine. Growling Ape's fists burst into flame. Jar'Thol finds his flask of acid and Annika-as-Eagle flies into the grey sky in a flash of fiery feathers.

The creature gives a booming laugh and breathes out a cloud of ice crystals at the people in the shrine. Ape and Three Flowers feel a blast of stinging, freezing ice, but Jar'Thol is safe behind his larger friends.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
"Ice Demon", breath weapon cone of ice. 
12 cold damage.
Growling Ape Reflex save 8+2=10, fail.
Three Flowers Refelx save 9+3=12, fail.

Growling Ape Health 20/20, Grace 0/12
Three Flowers Health 20/20, Grace 4/16

From map, all terrain within the bounds of the island is covered with snow. Beyond is ice.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 24, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol throws his flask of acid toward the ice creature _(ooc : Ogre mage ?)_. Hopefully, he can find a gap between Ape and Three Flowers.

"Maybe ringing the bell again will take us back ?" Jar'Thol offers. He doesn't touch it, however, since Annika isn't with them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 19/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

Ape hurls the flame at the creature, a new one appearing in his hand.

[sblock=ooc]
using Produce flame. 1d20+3 ranged vs touch. 1d6+2 Fire damage[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 27, 2008)

Growling Ape's fire strikes the creature in the chest, and it roars with pain and anger. Jar'Thol's vial of worm bile lands near its feet and only a small amount hits the creature. Although its dark fur and skin sizzle under the caustic liquid it ignores such a trifling wound.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Ape ranged touch attack 10+3=13, hit. 1d6+2 damage = 6
Jar'Thol ranged touch attack 13+5= 18, hit. 1d6 damage =1
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2008)

(Argh! Tactical blunder! I forgot Annika can't cast spells in eagle form! Er...GM, is there a spot Annika can see where she could land and change back but be fairly out of reach? Like a tall tree with branches strong enough to support her in human form? Magic Missile has a good 100 foot range on it...)


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2008)

OOC: Will somebody be taking "Natural Spell" as their 3rd level feat? 
The top of the shrine would be the best location as it would more or less out of reach of the creature's melee weapons. The "trees" are more like stunted bushes.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 1, 2008)

Three Flowers weighs the branch in his hands and curses silently for it's lack of balance and elegance but follows Ape nonetheless, delivering a blow to the Demon.

"A tree grew
A tree died
In his death
Left a weapon"


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2008)

Annika-Eagle lands on the steeply raked roof of the shrine and turns back into her human form. The steep, ornate roof not only serves to protect her modesty (although does nothign about the cold) but also provides a measure of cover.

Three Flowers ducks under the guard of the creature, deftly deflecting a blow from its strange weapon with his shield (the Lion Guard only confiscated offensive weapons). Unused to the balance of the club, his attacks miss as the demon takes a step back and strikes again with its curved blades. Three Flowers catches the blow with his shield but the force is such that it sends shockwaves through his body and nearly drives him to his knees.

The bell in the shrine rings, and Xielt appears, accompanied by one of the Lion Guard spearmen. Both figures take a moment to size up the scene and then spring into action, the tlaxu reaching the side of his paladin friend first, claws at the ready. The Lion Guard is slightly more circumspect, approaching cautiously with his spear in front. To his credit, the young soldier shows no qualms about helping this bunch of strangers.

Flurries of snow begin to fall.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Annika - move action to shrine, standard action to shapechange.
Three Flowers club attack 5+4=9, miss. 
Ice Demon attack of opportunity, miss
Ice Demon takes 5 ft. step. Attack hits for 15 damage.
Three Flowers 9/36 hit points (0/16 Grace, 9/20 Health)

Xielt and soldier make partial move action.

next up, Annika. You intimated that she would cast magic missile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 19/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

Ape hurls the second flame at the creature at the first opportunity he gets.

[sblock=ooc]
using last of Produce flame. 1d20+3 ranged vs touch. 1d6+2 Fire damage[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2008)

Annika immediately huddles against herself in the cold, cursing her lack of foresight. She'd tried to improve the situation, but had only made it worse! Ghostly flames seem to lick around her as she calls on the spirit power within, but it does nothing against the very real, very UNspiritual cold.

It does, however, produce a very satisfying burning spirit feather, which wafts to the monster with deceptive gentleness, only to burst against it.

(Arr, magic missile it be, matey! 1d4+1! Tremble before my arcane might!)


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 3, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Seeing Three Flowers getting badly wounded, Jar'Thol finally leaves the shrine to run to his side. The little shaman quickly invokes his healing ancestor spirit and touches the paladin's back. Three Flowers instantly feels better but he's still badly wounded.

OOC : Cure light wounds 1d8+2, spells left 6/4


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2008)

Ape takes careful aim with his flame - the ice demon is flanked by Three Flowers and Xielt, and the Lion Guard is in the mix as well. Trying to find a way through the whirling blades and clubs and the quickly moving bodies, Ape's throw goes awry.

Annika's unerring burning feather, on the other hand, snakes through the combatants and singes the fur of the creature.

Darting behind, Xielt delivers two stinging attacks with his bare claws, causing the giant to bellow in pain. The Lion Guard soldier darts in the opening, his spear gashing the creature's forearm.

The creature takes a step back again, fending off blows with the haft of its Twin Moon Blade. With a bit of breathing space and momentarily no longer caught between two foes, it pauses, looking (if truth be told) a bit constipated. The moment of concentration passes. From the opposite side of the island a snowdrift suddenly erupts with a gentle "Pluff!", and a massive white-furred ape like creature seems to burst from within.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Awaiting Three Flower's actions for last round, and you can include for this as well. Before and after the ice demon summons the yeti.

Annika Magic Missile damage 1d4+1 = 4
Ape throws flame, ranged touch, 7+3 -4 (into melee) = 6. Miss.
Jar'Thol Cure Light Wounds on Three Flowers, 1d78+2 = 7 (now at 16/36)
Xielt, two claw attacks hit for 6 and 3 damage respectively.
Lion Guard hits for 5 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, sorry. 3F attacks . Like there's a much else to do for him.[/sblock]

The demon's fierce assault had shaken Three Flower's resolve, but the healing his small friend conjured gave him confidence again. The paladin swings his crude weapon again at the demon.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2008)

OOC: Thought it might be something like that .

Three Flowers lands a solid blow to the ice demon, and presses the attack as it steps back. His next strike bounces off its armour, however. Xielt continues to harry with his claws, tearing at the creatures hairy legs, and the Lion Guard jabs with his spear, keeping the demon at bay but not managing to make a telling strike.

The white-furred ape-creature lopes up behind the soldier and grabs him withs its clawed hands. Blood spatters the snow from the wounds but, even worse, it then *flings* him backwards over its head, where he flies over the shore of the island and lands with a crunch on the ice, sliding about half as far again before coming to a stop. Remarkably he seems to have survived, and kept a hold of his spear, as he begins, albeit groggily and uncertainly, to attempt to stand up.

[Sblock=OOC]
Three Flowers Club attack (round 3) 15+4+2 (flanking) =21, hit. Damage 1d4+2 =6.
Three Flowers Club attack (round 4) 9+6=15, miss.
Xielt claw attack, first misses, second hits for 6 damage.
Lion Guard najinata attack, miss.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 19/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

Without any more flames to throw, and a new enemy approaching, Ape channels the might of the oak into his club.

[sblock=ooc]
casting shilleagh on club.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 9, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

After seeing how quicky the great white ape dispatched the lion guard, Jar'thol first think about climbing the shrine to reach its roof. Unlike Annika however, there is little he could do there. The courage displayed by Three Flowers and Xielt strengthen his own resolve. He doesn't want to leave his two companions alone to face a pair of monsters. The small shaman remembers a purchase he made before leaving Cormondal. An alchemist sold him this little bag that contains the stickiest substance Jar'Thol had ever seen. The merchant had told him to throw the bag at someone to immobilize him and Jar'Thol does just that, aiming the bag at the ape's leg. He doesn't think the goo will hold this new enemy for very long but it might just buy them some time.

OOC : If he can act before the yeti, Jar'Thol will throw a Tanglefoot Bag at it. Ranged touch +5.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2008)

Atop the shrine's roof, Annika huddled miserably. The spirit fire of her magic did nothing to warm the body. She'd have to turn back into an eagle soon, or freeze to death. Worse, her magic was already ebbing...too quickly used up by her spells.

Her breath puffed out in fog as she cursed herself. Compared to the others she seemed so weak. She needed to push herself, make herself stronger.

...or die trying? Was it worth that?

Annika hesitated, then cast forth another ghostly flaming feather at the wounded monster. These were thoughts for another time.

(magic missile)


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2008)

Annika's fiery feather slams into the back of the ice demon's head, but although it staggers from the surprising force produced by such a seemingly gentle touch, it doesn't pause in its assault.

"Die, mortals," it roars as it lashes out with both ends of its crescent-moon weapon, slashing at Three Flowers and Xielt. Three Flowers again catches the brunt of the demon's powerful strike, but the agile tlaxu dodges the attacka aimed at him.

Jar'Thol hurls his tanglefoot bag at the yeti, catching it dead on. The bag bursts and thousands of sticky tendrils explode forth, wrapping around the white-furred ape. It leaps with surprising agility at the last minute and, although tangled in the goo, it does not end up anchored to the floor. It begins to struggle its way towards thr grouping of Ape, Jar'Thol and Three Flowers, hampered by its entanglement.

Out on the ice, the Lion Guard soldier slowly gets to his feet, and cautiously begins to slip and slide his way back to 'land'.

[SBLOCK=ooc]
Annika magic missile on ice demon, 3 points.
Jar'Thol tanglefoot bag, ranged touch 11+3 = 14, hit. Yeti makes Reflex save, but is entangles and thus has -2 attack, -4 Dex and 1/2 move.

Ice demon foll attack with double weapon, hit on Three Flowers for 13 damage (Three Flowers now on 3/36 hit points), miss on Xielt.

Next round intitiative:
Ice demon (attack resolved above)
Annika
Growling Ape
Three Flowers
Jar'Thol
Xielt
Lion Guard
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Ow!!! Is the "thingy" and the Yeti medium or large sized?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Blackrat]
I'll have to check, but I think they're both Large sized. Perhaps they ought to take up a 2x2 space on the map grid, but not all Large creatures seem to. The ice-breathing thing has a 10 ft. reach though, what with its size combined with its wierd weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, that's what I thought. And now I have a big problem on rules. Lay on Hands is technically a touch attack that doesn't provoke AoO. At least when used as an attack . So I guess if I use it on myself it wouldn't provoke either, but it's a bit etchy on this since it doesn't say so straight. Anyways, since it's an "attack" even if it's against myself, does that also make it possible for me to switch to fighting defencevily? Damn, I didn't even remember how fun it is to try to do something "unexpected" in 3.5 

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/classes/paladin.htm#layonHands
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/actionsInCombat.htm#fightingDefensivelyasaStandardAction
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=Blackrat]
Messy!

Well, I'm going to say that laying hand on yourself doesn't count as an attack, but as a non-AoO Standard action. It would probably not even require any action on your part except willing it to be so - I don't think of it being like ET's glowing finger tip.  

So, you can heal yourself and go on the defensive, not problem.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2008)

"Give me grace my faith." Three Flowers coughs after the blow that almost knocked him down, and true enough, some inner light seems to glow from him for a while. He raises his shield and takes a more defencive pose. With a little strenght in his voice, he speaks to Jar'thol. "As long as you keep me alive my little friend, I'll keep the demon away from you."

[sblock=OOC]Channel all my Lay on Hands power which gives me whopping 4HP , and switch to fighting defencively.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 15, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

"I'll do what I can." Jar'Thol responds to Three Flowers. Once again, he touches Three Flowers and heals him. "Wise crone, help me mend the wounds of this brave warrior."

OOC : Cure light wounds again, 1d8+2, spells left 6/3


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 19/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

Ape enters the melee fight, swinging a club imbued with the power of a whole tree.

[sblock=ooc]
attack with shilleagh: at +3 , dam 2d6+1[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2008)

OOC @ WD:

Which is he going for - ice demon or yeti?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2008)

_It's starting to falter!_ Annika realizes, with a sudden burst of hope that warms her despite the numbing air around her. Ghostly flames flicker around her as she marshals what's left of her spiritual force and casts yet another pinprick of energy at the demon. 

(*spams the Magic Missile button*)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC @ WD:
> 
> Which is he going for - ice demon or yeti?



ooc: Demon. Move to G6


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2008)

Annika's fiery feather streaks overhead as Ape darts between Three Flowers and Jar'Thol, ready to attack the demon. The feather bursts against the demon's chest as it hefts its pole-arm. Ape jabs with the end of his staff, but the creature blocks his blows. Three Flowers strikes a defensive posture but the demon is occupied with Ape for the moment, as Jar'Thol cals upon the power of his healing spirits.

Seeing an opening, Xielt darts in with his clawstick when the demon raises its weapon for another attack. The tlaxu wepaon tears through links of armour and into the belly of the monster. Icy slush pours forth instead of entrails, and, with a surprised look in its huge eyes, the demon crashes to the floor, slush dribbling out of its still-breathing form.

The yeti lets out a feral bellow and charges towards Xielt, lifting the tlaxu up in its claws and hurling him over the heads of his friends and out onto the ice far behind them. The tlaxu rolls with the fall, but he looks badly hurt, dripping blood from the side of his mouth, and has dropped his clawsticks in mid-flight.  The yeti seems to become less tengible, almost transparent, but it turns to face the small group before it with hatred in its bestial eyes.

[sblock=ooc]
Annika magic missile damage =3
Growling Ape staff attack 6+3 = miss.
Three Flowers  lay on hands 4 points.
Jar'Thol Cure light wounds on 3F for 7 points. (3F now on 14/39)
Xielt clawstick attack 19+4=23, threat, confirm 17+4=21, critical. Damage = 16.
I'm not going to list all the convoluted grapple checks for the yeti's throw, but end result is that Xielt takes 22 damage!
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2008)

The great beast falling lifts Three Flower's hope somewhat, but the wounds have taken their toll. But even with blood dripping from his forehead, it just seems to give him that rugged handsomeness of a warhero. He hefts the club and delivers a strike at the Yeti, all the while keeping his shield ready.

"Call to those spirits again little Salsham'ai. I will need all the help they can give. Then go help the Tlaxu."

[sblock=OOC]Still fighting defencively which gives me -4 to attacks & +2 to AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2008)

Annika nearly collapsed to a knee as the new creature attacked. Damn the luck! Would there be no end to the monsters here? Why would they have been sent to such a desolate, horrible place?!

Somehow though, she finds more power within herself. It would have been impossible not long ago...but now the spirit fire, the legacy of the Golden Crow...now there was some left where there should have been none.

Her voice is soft as she chants the invocation this time...weak. A final stab against this foe...but as she sends the flame forth, there's some pride in knowing that she's exceeded her limit, even if only by a single spell.

(One...last...magic missile...gasp)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 19/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

Ape swings at the yeti. _Even with the summoner down, he is still a thread..._

[sblock=ooc]
attack with shilleagh: at +3 , dam 2d6+1[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 17, 2008)

OOC: The 'ice demon' is down and bleeding slush. I'm going to assume that Ape goes for the yeti, as it is still very much alive and kicking (throwing).

Annika's fiery feather slams into the yeti's shoulder, causing it to roar in pain, tinged with fear (it seems to dislike the fiery effect).

As Three Flowers blocks its raking attacks with its claws, Growling Ape darts inside its reach. Its claws rake down his back as he does so, drawing three lines of blood but luckily for Ape it doesn't manage to grab hold of him. He swings his enchanted staff, the power of nature flows through it as it connects solidly with the yeti's ribs. The creature literally explodes into a burst of snowflakes as Ape's staff passes right through it.

The snowfall stops, and the scudding grey clouds seem to vanish away to give a clear blue sky.

The snow and ice begin to melt, supernaturally quickly. Green grass sprouts from underfoot and the withered winter trees burst into spring buds.

Out on the ice, Xielt spits a few curses in the tlaxu language as his claws frantically scrabble on the rapidly melting surface. The ice gives way beneath him but, hissing and spluttering, he swims back to shore, struggling up onto land and rescuing his clawsticks on the way. The Lion Guard soldier, already back on shore, leans hurt and weary upon his spear.

Everyone is beaten, bloodied or half-frozen, but alive. The demon's body melts away, leaving only its scale armour, fur cloak, twin moon-blade (all Large size) and the pile of bones that it had been sat on.

[sblock=ooc]
Annika magic missile on yeti, 5 damage
Yeti AoO on Ape, hits (an unconfirmed threat), 9 damage
Growling Ape attack on yeti 20+3=23, hit. Crit confirmation 15+3=18, critical.
Damage 4d6+4 = 15, enough to destroy yeti.
(Swim check for Xielt 16+2=18).

Well done all, that was probably about an EL6! I wanted to really put those extra hit points through their paces 

In case you were wondering, I took the base stats for a Wang Liang from Oriental Adventures, and swapped out invisibility for a breath weapon and cold traits. I swapped the yeti's cold aura for the funky throw ability which was fun to visualize but, oh, so many grapple checks. Shame it only got the NPCs really. Growling Ape was *very* lucky.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 18, 2008)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'Thol lays motionless and stunned for a while after both the ice demon and his ape ally are vanquished. He considers himself to be lucky in surviving a fight against such terrible foes. Recovering from his initial shock, he finally speaks. "Well fought friends, I can't believe we survived this. The old Vashi was wise to group us together. The spirits aiding, we'll succeed in completing her quest. Now, there must be something here that the Vashi wanted us to find." Jar'Thol first tends to the wounded, invoking the spirits when necessary (OOC: casting clw on anyone that has 'health' damage. Jar'Thol has 3 1st lvl spell slots left so he'll start with 3f, then Annika, Xielt and finally the lion guard if he has any spell slots left). 

With this done, he turns his attention to the pile of bones the demon was sitting on. With a bit of distaste, he moves a few aside, to see if anything is hidden underneath it.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2008)

As the Yeti disperses in the air Three Flowers drops to one knee and breaths heavily. Somehow though he manages to do even that with dramatic style. When the shaman offers healing he waves his hand towards Xielt. No need for that anymore, help Tlaxu and the guard. After a moment of catching his breath he pulls himself back up. Amazingly his clothes are not even crunched a bit. The only indications of him having been in a fight moment earlier is the line of blood decorating his cheek and the few cuts in his shirt...


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2008)

The spirit fire around Annika fades as she casts the last spell, and without its bolstering she falls to her knees and hugs herself against the numbing cold. Dimly she's aware of the monsters roaring, of the sounds of battle...but it seems far away to her now. She doesn't feel the snow on the roof anymore, doesn't even feel cold anymore. Just tired.

It takes her a moment to realize the sun is shining on her again. The snow is evaporating around her. Her breath no longer comes with long plumes of mist.

A wave of exaltation passes through her, and she bursts up onto her feet, spreading her arms wide. As she does, feathers bloom from her body in eerie imitation of grass and flowers from the earth below. Her cry of triumph is a raptor's scream.

Minutes later, after having flown her modest clothing behind the shrine to dress again, Annika rejoins the others in her human guise, beaming as warmly as the sun itself.

"You're all right," she says with relief. "I am sorry I couldn't help more. My powers...I have never faced things like that before."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2008)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 10/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

"I got some hurting rakes. I bought a healing charm, but it is only one way and I would like to save it." Ape says to the small shaman.

[sblock=ooc]
Lost 9 Health and all Grace.

Cool crit. The 2nd one, that ended a battle! [/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 30, 2008)

*Jar'Thol*

[SBLOCK=OOC]I didn't realize Ape was that badly wounded. Well, if 3F waves away the healing, Jar'Thol will heal Ape, then Annika, then Xielt. He'll bind the soldier's wounds  as best he can (untrained Heal ?).[/SBLOCK]As Jar'Thol helps the wounded, he takes a good look at their surrounding. "You did good Annika, I don't think any of us had ever face such a monster. I wonder what is this place that held him ? I've seen a lot of lands in my time but none of them had such quick seasons." The little shaman lets out a nervous chuckle. "Was that demon powerful enough to change his environment or is this place special in some way ?" Jar'Thol leaves the question unanswered.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 5, 2009)

Jar'Thol applies the healing magic of the Wise Crone to his friends, and binds the wounds of the Lion Guard soldier as best he can. With this done, he gives the pile of bones a quick search.

As the temperature returns to a temperate spring day, the melting ice quickly becomes a thick mist surrounding the island.

"You fight well," says the soldier, bowing slightly. "My name's Bringer of Luck, but you can call me Lucky. Everyone else does." He gives a wry grimace. "Usually because I'm not.  Any idea what this place is?"

The bones seem to be mainly those of humanoids, mostly human but with a  few tlaxu mixed in. They are old and dry. Mixed in amongst them, Jar'Thol finds a bracelet made of black jade, a silver signet ring bearing a tortoise logo and a pouch of yen coins, mostly mid-low denomination.

He also notices, mainly because it is decorated with faded colourful ribbons, a small reed flute hanging from one of the small trees near to the "harbour" of the island.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Cure light wounds 1d8+2
On Ape: 9 points (13/25 hit points)
On Annika: 8 points (23/26 hit points)
On Xielt: 8 points (11/25 hit points)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 5, 2009)

"And were it not for you, I might not stand anymore." Three Flowers says as he finally gathers himself up and leans to the makeshift club. "Thank you for your assistance. As for your question, I do not know. I suspect this might be some spirit realm that is in harmony with ours. What do you think Jar'Thol?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2009)

Annika pads over to the others, looking around in wonder.

"Could this be the spirit world?" she asks. "But why were we sent here? Just to defeat that ice demon?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 5, 2009)

[sblock=Jar'Thol]
Knowledge (spirits) 6+7 = 13

This could well be the spirit realm, as postulated by Annika.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 5, 2009)

*Jar'Thol*

Jar'Thol leaves the apparent remains of the ice demon previous victims and nods at Annika. "Yes, it certainly looks that way. The shrine must have been a gateway to this side. Things in the spirit world don't obey the strict laws of ours. It would explain the changing temperature. The old Vashi is making us visit all sort of interesting locales ! But I don't think the demon was what she wanted us to find." He points to the decorated reed flute. "Remember the short piece of music on the statue's scroll ? I would bet we have to replicate it with this instrument. Any of you think they can do it ? Three Flowers maybe ?"


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 5, 2009)

"My skills with such instruments are not good, but I believe I should be able to." Three Flowers answers and inspects the flute.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 6, 2009)

The flute (actually more like a recorder where the reed is carved into the instrument) is a simple six hole construction, basically a peasant's instrument but not unlike the small whistle that Three Flowers used to practice with as a child. It shouldn't be too hard for him to play the simple five note refrain on the Vashti's note.

OOC: In retrospect (and after reading the Crimson Throne player guide...) I could have offered background traits to each of you to give small bonuses in minor skills. I think that Three Flower's upbringing would give him enough basic training to be able to count as "trained" in Perform (instrument).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 19/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

"Be prepared, if that flute summons another creature. And thanks for the healing!" Ape says to the small shaman.

[sblock=ooc]
Couldn't we have wait with the healing untill our grace points retuned? Or did the magic healed our health?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 6, 2009)

OOC:

I've been thinking that I might do away with the Health/Grace element and just leave it as standard hit points, as it's a bit fiddly to keep track of the two seperate values. I might leave in a "healing surge" kind of mechanic, though, so that Jar'Thol doesn't only ever cast CLW.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 9, 2009)

OOC: I'm going to assume that Three Flowers attempts the flute piece, unless  Blackrat has any objections. If anyone wants their characters to take precautions before he does so, let me know.

On the subject of hit points, see the OOC thread. Even with the Health/Grace method, Grace points don't auto-heal if there is outstanding Health damage, so healing was required by most injured parties.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 12, 2009)

Three Flowers fiddles with the flute for a while, producing a few odd notes while figuring the scale of the instrument, and then gives a try on the notes.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2009)

Annika watches him wistfully, then turns around in a quick circle with equal parts expectation and wariness...hoping for the best but preparing for the worst.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2009)

Three Flowers somehow manages to make a simple five-note refrain seem like a hauntingly beautiful melody. The perfect sound seems to linger, reflected back from the surrounding fog, each note harmonisng with the others.

As the unearthly harmonies fade away, a dark shape appears out in the fog, slowly approaching. It resolves into a large skiff, poled by a humanoid figure in a heavy oil-skin robe. The skiff beaches in the harbour cove of the island, and the figure pushes back his hood. He is human, or very human-like, stockily built with a broad face and wide, down-turned mouth set amid saggy jowls. His eyes are large and watery and his straggly dark hair hangs lank from his head. He wears a thin drooping moustache.

"Mortals?" says the figure tremulously. "You _are_ mortals!" His voice quivers with excitement. "Is it true? Have you vanquished the ice demon?". He looks about the island nervously, as if expecting the giant to suddenly appear.

[sblock=OOC]
Natural 20 on Play Instrument.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2009)

Annika steps forward and bows respectfully to what she assumes is a spirit.

"Yes, the ice demon is gone," she says. "Spring's come to the land here. I am Annika. Who are you?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2009)

The figure gives a little jig of joy at Annika's news, then abruptly assumes his previous dour demeanour.

"My name is Catfish," he says. "I am the Ferryman for the town of Heartsflow. You summoned me, I presume, so I'm here to take you to Heartsflow. Climb aboard, please."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 12, 2009)

*Jar'Thol*

"Well met Mr ..." He hesitates "... Catfish. I'm called Jar'Thol, the wanderer. I'm friend with the nature spirits. We were send here at the demand of a deceased holy woman but we actually know little of this place. Can you tell us anything about this Heartsflow ?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 19/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

Ape looks around if he can see any eatable berries. After not finding any, he approaches Catfish and nods at the unknown spirit (?).

[sblock=ooc]
Need berries for my healing spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 13, 2009)

[SBLOCK=WD]
No berries to be found - the ice demon's winter withered everything, and now the land is only in spring.
[/sblock]

Catfish gives a bow in return.

"You don't know of Heartsflow?" he says to Jar'thol. His voice, although lugubrious, carries a note of incredulity. "Why, it's the foremost meeting place for the spirits of the Leng River. But then, I suppose we've been seperated from mortals for so long, perhaps you've forgotten on the Other Side. But then, I'm just a humble ferryman. The others will be able to tell you more. Master Salmon, Mistress Iris, they'll be happy to see you. Please, climb aboard."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 15, 2009)

*Jar'Thol*

The Catfish's answer satisfies the small shaman and Jar'Thol climbs aboard the skiff.  "Do you know Dancing Crane ?" He asks the ferryman.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 16, 2009)

Three Flowers stands there for a long time, awed by the beauty of his playing the flute. A tear flows down his cheeck, so moved he was by his own skill. He is barely aware of the ferryman at first but finally comes round and listens to the conversation. There was something suspicious here, but he shrugs it off and addresses the soldier who was with them. "Would you mind going back and let your leader and Venerable Wen know we are alright. Ask Wen to wait for us and tell him this might take some time. If he can't tell him to take good care of my blade and that I'll come to fetch it once I'm back."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 20, 2009)

"Right!"

"Lucky" nods at Three Flowers' request and sets off towards the small shrine building, stops halfway with a quizzical expression on his face, looks back at the group, shakes his head and then continues. Shortly, he rings the bell and vanishes from sight.

Catfish looks at Jar'Thol.

"No, I've never heard of Dancing Crane. Perhaps he is at court. I'm just a humble ferryman, I don't move in such circles," he says mournfully.

Once everyone is aboard, Catfish begins to pole the skiff away from the island, which soon vanishes into the mist. Suddenly, without any obvious change, the mist parts and it appears that the skiff is flying through the air. Below are what look like forests of tangled weeds, and it seems as if Catfish is poling against thin air. Still the skiff continues, heading downwards to a small town of houses that look like they are made from domes of mud, but decorated and ornate none the less. 

Catfish brings you to rest on the edge of the town square, where a host of brightly dressed people are waiting, eagerly. Two step forwards, a tall man with a pronounced lantern jaw, wearing iridescent robes with shades of pink and grey; and a slender woman in blue and yellow robes.

"Welcome to Heartsflow," says the man. "My name is Salmon, and this is Mistress Iris. We've been expecting you."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 19/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4)

Ape waits for the shaman to do the greetings. He is more at home in the material world.

[sblock=ooc]
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2009)

Annika gasps in delight when it's revealed that the boat is soaring in the air. Immediately her trepidation vanishes, and she crowds in at the prow to watch the landscape crawl by far below.

When they reach the town and are greeted by the two spirits, she bows to them with some enthusiasm and says, "I'm Annika. It's an honor to meet you both. We are confused though. How did you know to expect us? What was that creature we defeated? Why did Vashti send us here?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 21, 2009)

*Jar'Thol*

Jar'Thol steps out of the skiff and salutes the gathered spirits in a manner traditional to his people. He speaks after Annika. "I'm Jar'Thol, the wanderer. I consider myself a friend of the nature spirits and I am also honored to make your acquaintance. Am I right in assuming you either have something for us, or there is something you want us to do ?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 22, 2009)

"Welcome, Annika, Jar'Thol," says Iris. "In truth we weren't expecting _you_ personally, but we knew somebody was coming when it was evident that the ice demon had been defeated. It's been winter so long here."

Salmon looks about him nervously. "We should continue this conversation inside," he says.

Salmon and Iris lead you to one of the nearby buildings, looking a bit like a coiled shell built from wattle and daub. The plants growing outside look a lot like water weed, even waving gently as if drifting in the current of a river. Catfish stays with his boat, and you are watched by the other citizens of Heartsflow, all dressed like Salmon and Iris in a multitude of coloured, flowing robes.

Once everyone is seated around a table, Iris brings goblets of a clear, sweet-scented liquid. The reflection of the moon is in each goblet. 

"These are from the village well," she explains. "Your friend the Vashti was very taken with it."

"So you were sent by Vasu Leng?" asks Salmon. "Or White Crane, as she called herself back then. She used to be a regular visitor here, with her young gentleman Flying Geese, back before...."

"She used to be good friends with the old River King," says Iris, "Then one day her, Flying Geese and the River King set off on some adventure, and we never saw them again."

"The old King was wise and fair. His successor, a nephew of his, is... not so wise and fair."

"He forbade contact with the mortal realm, installed the ice demon to guard the Ropoko gate, and his children run riot in the kingdom. If his soldiers found you here, it would mean death for you, and us, probably."

"Vasu Leng said that she might not return from her quest, and she left us a scroll to give to... ' to those who come after', were her words. But..." Salmon look shifty.

"But Prince Oxbow confiscated it," says Iris.

"He's the King's third eldest son," adds Salmon.

"The princes and princesses can sense things of mortal origin."

"And the King's Edict forbade us to have it."

"So we've failed the Vashti!" wails Iris. "And now the ice demon has gone, the King's going to be angry with us. What are we going to do?"

Salmon pats her hand absently. His thoughts seems elsewhere as he peers at Three Flowers intently.

"You know, you look just like him, Flying Geese I mean," he says.

[Sblock=Those who drink the moon-water]
The drink heals all damage, restores all spell slots, removes any conditions and restores per day powers. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Blackrat]
If you wish, Geese Flying South, a.k.a Flying Geese is Three Flower's paternal grandfather. This opens up several options and ties for the character if you want to take this connection (3F has never met this grandfather, but heard various stories of how reckless he was. As far as he knows, Flying Geese died, or ran away, before he was born. You can fine-tune the details.

If you *don't* want to take this connection, that's fine. Mistaken identity is fun too 
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2009)

Three Flowers rolls the goblet in his hand, watching the moon ripple in the water and is enamored by this. When he finally sips and tastes the sweetnes, he is almost moved to tears by the perfectness.

A cup
Filled with light
Perfection

After Salmon's last words he seems lost in his thought. "My grandfather, Geese Flying South, was sometimes called Flying Geese. Maybe he was the same man. I've heard many tales of his adventurous life."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 31/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

Ape first smells on the liquid, but then takes a sip. The taste is very pure and he thinks that there may be a deeper connetion between the bounty of nature and the spirits in all thinks.

[sblock=ooc]
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2009)

(OOC - Odd, I thought I posted here. Damn you Enwooooooorrrrrrrld!)

Annika lifts the goblet to her lips and tentatively tastes the tincture. Her eyes widen and suddenly she's greedily slurping the nectar down, savoring the last mouthful before swallowing it. As she drinks a flickering golden light seems to play over her skin. With the last gulp she seems to briefly be engulfed in fire, but one that swiftly sinks into her skin. By that time her eyes are rapturously closed, and she doesn't look like she's noticed.

She opens her eyes, feeling renewed. "We'd better hear about this Prince Oxbow then, and his guards," Annika says. "Because it looks like we'll be fighting them soon enough."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 28, 2009)

OOC: Yay! The forums are back to normal speed!

One thing that you all notice as you drink the moon-draught; the 'reflected' moon within is a whole circle, not the fragmented version that orbits Conclave. Evidently, its Spirit Realm version depicts how it once was - complete.

"Grandfather?" says Salmon with some surprise. "Well, it would seem that the Old King has been gone longer than we thought. It could well be that you are related to the Flying Geese that we knew. Perhaps you know of the sword he used to carry, the White Lotus?"

Iris and Salmon looked startled at Annika's question.

"The River King has nine children - five princes..."

"And four princesses."

"All by different wives, they say."

"Prince Oxbow is fourth in line to the throne."

"He is a giant, sired on a beast spirit, they say."

"Tall as two men, with the head of an ox."

"He's the General of the Kings Armies."

"Fighting him would be very dangerous."

"Not to mention treason."

Suddenly a panicked looking young man bursts through the curtain over the entrance to the shell-house.

"Master Salmon, Mistress Iris!" he blurts. "He's coming!"

"Calm down, Dab," says Salmon soothingly. "Who's coming?"

"Prince Flood, with some of his Knights," says Dab, wide-eyed. Salmon and Iris look worried.

"The King's youngest son. If he finds you here you'll be killed or arrested." says Salmon. He peers outside. "The Prince, four Knights, all mounted," he reports. "I think you'll be seen if you run. You must hide."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jan 28, 2009)

*Jar'Thol*

Jar'Thol also drinks the well water, sipping it slowly at first but then enthusiastically downing great gulps. His mind and body are immediatly rejuvenated and he feels closer to the spirit world. "By the smells of Llaza's spice market ! I've never tasted anything so clear and fresh. Your well must truly be magical. I'd take some of its water with me but I presume it must lose its properties in our world."

With the apparent arrival of prince Flood, Jar'Thol becomes much more nervous. Still, he's not sure hiding is the right thing to do here. "Your arrival here wasn't exactly secret. Are you sure you can hide us, Master Salmon ? Unless this place has a basement or another secret room with a well hidden entrance, they will probably find us. We could just go out and try to reason with them. It would at least be ... safer for you two. What's so dangerous about mortals and our realm that made the new king forbid any contact with it ? Couldn't he just close the shrine and not use such creature as the ice demon ?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2009)

"No time for questions," Annika whispers to Jar'thol. "Hide!"

She then collapses, seeming to vanish into her clothes...which settle to the floor where she'd stood. A moment later she struggles out in her raptor's form, with her familiar coiled around one of her legs. In this shape she was much smaller and lighter than in human form, and as such would find it easier to hide...

(Lookin' around for a place where eagles dare to hide)


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 31/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

Ape doesn't bother to change into animal form. A boboon isn't that smaller than a human. He just looks around for a suggested hiding place.
Then he looks at the spirits for further guidance.

[sblock=ooc]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 9, 2009)

The house that you are in is something like a spiral shell. There are three floors to it, progressively smaller, joined by a spiral staircase that runs around the outer edge. It has a front and back door, both made of wood, and some openings that serve as windows on the street side. It is simply furnished, allowing such hiding places as behind a curtain or in an ottoman chest. Fleeing through the back door would take you into the open as much as going through the front door.

Iris and Salmon look worried at Jar'Thol's suggestion.

"Well, you could try the attic room," says Iris. She looks at Salmon.

"I don't know if the Prince is much of one for talking..." says Salmon nervously.

"We won't stop you if you want to try..."

Through the open windows you can see a group of five riders heading into town. They are lightly armoured and riding creatures that look a bit like blue-green horses. Banners of the same colour, bearing a black dragon, flutter from standard poles on their backs.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 9, 2009)

*Jar'Thol*

Jar'Thol nods at Iris and Salmon. "Yes, I supposed you are the ones that know these men, so I'll do like you say." The Salsham'ai then quickly tries to find an hidding spot close to one of the opened windows.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 10, 2009)

Three Flowers looks around and a thought occurs to him. If these creatures can sense things of mortal origin, it won't be a good idea to leave Annika's clothes on the floor. He quickly gathers them and starts towards the attic.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2009)

OOC: Just a quick note. Some GMs use NPCs as a mouthpiece to try to guide the PCs along a particular path. I don't. So don't feel like you have to do what the NPCs say - sometimes it isn't always the best option. 

IC:

Xielt grumbles something about hiding in tall grass being easier than hiding in a house, but joins Three Flowers in the attic. The others deploy themselves around Salmon and Iris's house as best they can - the smaller Jar'Thol and Eagle Annika finding it easiest.

You hear the sounds of not-quite-hooves coming to a stop outside, and a voice calls out "Salmon! Iris! Here now!"

Salmon glances about.

"We'd better go," he whispers.

"We'll try to stall him," adds Iris. The two of them leave the house and you hear Master Salmon's voice.

"To what does Heartsflow owe the honour of your presence, O Prince?"

"Don't play games, Salmon. The Ice Demon is dead, the Ropoko Gate has opened. Have you got mortals here?" The voice is unctuous and lyrical.

"Your Highness," says Iris, sounding shocked. "We would never disobey the laws of your father."

"Start searching the houses!" says the Prince's voice. You hear the jingle and rustle of men in armour moving, then crashes and bangs. Not from Salmon's house, but nearby.  Prince Flood's voice drops low and menacing, but still carries clearly.  "You two had better tell me the truth. If you hand over the mortals, you can go free. If we find out you've been lying, my father will be very, _very_, displeased with you. _I _will be very, _very_ displeaed with you. Do you understand what that means, Master Salmon?  Do you comprehend the endless torments you will have to endure, or to watch Mistress Iris here endure? Now, tell me. Where. Are. The. Mortals?"

There is a long pause.

"Please, Your Highness," says Iris, sounding shaky. "There are no mortals here."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 17, 2009)

OOC: I'll assume from the silence that you are all going to continue hiding at this juncture, so unless told otherwise I'll try and get the next post up tomorrow. Hopefully!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2009)

(OOC - Meep, yes, sorry. Only if it seems like violence is about to be done, Annika will emerge from hiding, though stay in bird form at first.)


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 18, 2009)

*Jar'Thol*

Jar'Thol feels a bit guilty for putting the kind spirits in such danger. He stays hidden for now, hoping that their subterfuge will be successful. However, if it looks like Iris and Salmon are about to be hurt, Jar'Thol will reveal himself to spare them. He hopes that the prince will believe that he's the only mortal here.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 20, 2009)

There is a crash as the door to Salmon's house is slammed open. Two soldiers enter, humans with blue-green tinged skin, each carries a quarterstaff in his hands and a light crossbow hangs at his hip. They give a cursory glance around the room, poke drapes with their staves, but they aren't looking for small mortals so Annika and Jar'Thol go unnoticed as the soldiers rattle up the ramp to the upper floors. 

In the attic, Xielt, Three Flowers and Growling Ape hear the men stamping up towards them and hope that the hiding places that they've picked amongst the assorted barrels, crates and piles of old belongings is enough. The door bangs open.

"There's one!" says one of the soldiers, pointing the end of his quarterstaff at Growling Ape.

*"And another,"* says the second, pointing at Xielt.

Three Flowers, for now, doesn't seem to have been spotted.

"You there," says the first soldier. "On your feet." He strikes a commanding pose whilst his companion readies his staff in case of a fight.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 31/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

Using monkey-like movements and gestures, Ape leaves his hiding place, braces himself heavily on his staff and says: "Don't hurt monkey. Monkey confused. Monkey no human. Was never here before. Who are you? Monkey doesn't know you."
 
[sblock=ooc]Technically, nothing of this is a lie.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC:  Oops! I was waiting for other replies, but I guess no-one else needs to!

Xielt gives Ape a sly, sideways glance.

"Meow?" he says, sarcastically.

The guards relax a little. The first one looks slightly disgusted, the second has a smirk on his face.

"As you were, monkey-boy," he says. "You see any mortals here, you tell us, okay?"

The guards leave the attic and clatter back out of the house.

"Nothing there, Your Highness," you hear him report. "Just some animal spirits."

There are further bangs and crashes as the guards search the rest of the houses of Heartsflow but, obviously, don't find what they're looking for. Finally, you hear Prince Flood.

"Watch yourself, Salmon. I know something's wring here. Take one step out of line and..."  He leaves the threat hanging. There is more jingling of armour and the sound of the not-quite-horses galloping away.

Shortly, Salmon enters the house.

"You can come out, it's safe," he calls.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Natural 20 on a Bluff check by Growling Ape!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 26, 2009)

Three Flowers leaves Annika's clothes to the attick floor in a neat pile and goes back down. When he sees her eagle form he informs her of this. "You can get dressed in the attick. I gathered your clothes in case the prince could've sensed their origin."

He turns to regard Ape. "Well talked my friend."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 31/31, F +5,R+2,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4)

"Thanks. The truth can contain much falsehood 'Monkey great trickster' ."
 
[sblock=ooc]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2009)

"We're lucky on two accounts," says Salmon. "The Prince and his men are, uh, not the swiftest flowing part of the stream, shall we say."

"And only those of Royal blood can sense mortals," adds Iris.

"But it's only a matter of time before they come back, perhaps with more men or another of the Princes."

"You should leave here for now," says Iris. She reaches into a pocket of her robes and brings out a slender reed flute, like the one on Ropoko Island. "Take this. If you play the same refrain as before, near any large body of water, we will come to you. Contact us again as soon as you can, maybe we can work out how you can continue Vasu Leng's task."

"It has been a pleasure to meet the grandson of Flying Geese and his friends," says Salmon. "Go with our blessings." He shakes your hands in turn, and where he has touched you, the High Imperial symbol for River is left, like a blue tattoo, on your palms. "Catfish stands ready to take you back to the gateway."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
The palm mark will act as a single-use magic item, with a standard action to activate it. It can be used in one of two ways, either granting water breathing or fire resistance 5 for 24 hours. Once activated, the mark will fade. This is something you can instinctively tell just by looking at it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]So if I understood correctly, their plan is for us to go back to mortal realm and then summon them there with the reed-flute so they can help us?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
That's pretty much it, yes.
You can choose to stay or go, as you wish. You're not going to de-rail anything.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=New Annika Pic!]Annika...perhaps at a higher level judging by gear, and with her anima banner lit up. 
Couldn't get it to load just as a graphic.[/sblock]

Annika trots down from the attic, having squawked at Three Flowers and fluttered up to get dressed. She catches some of the conversation and seems upset as she comes over.

"But we have to do something," the sorceress complains. "I'm sure this is why we were sent here...it wasn't just to vanquish some ice demon. How can we help if we go back to the mortal world?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2009)

*In other news...*

You are all now 3rd level!  Please update your Rogue's Gallery details.

With 3000 xp apiece, not that it matters too much. If anybody takes a Craft feat, I'll start calculating xps with a little more exactness, but at the moment I'm just winging it 

Edit: You can Invisible Castle your hit points, or ask me to roll. TRM - Shaman HD is d6.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 1, 2009)

*Jar'Thol*

Jar'Thol is extremely relieved when Ape is able to fool the Prince's men. Once they are gone, the shaman tries to talk again with Salmon and Iris. "I thank you for your gifts and for the enormous risks you take by helping us. But I must ask again. Why is it that the new King forbid any contact with mortals ? Does it have something to do with the fact that the old King left with some of them ? Perhaps we should try to find out what happened to the old King and Flying Geese." Once he gets an answer to these questions, Jar'Thol will ask if Salmon and Iris knows where they can find Prince Oxbow, where they think he might keep the scroll and whatever or not any of the princes or princesses would be sympathetic to mortals and might help them in their quest.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2009)

Salmon and Iris exchange worried looks.

"We don't know exactly why the new King closed off the gates," says Salmon.

"Something to do with preserving the purity of our realm."

"He's the King, he doesn't have to explain himself to his subjects."
They both think for a moment.

"I suppose you might be able to recover the scroll, if it still exists," says Iris.

"You will need to travel to the Royal Palace. Prince Oxbow lives there, he will have taken the scroll there."

"Catfish can take you."

"The King keeps his children scheming against each other, so they say."

"Better that than they gang up on him."

"So I imagine any of them could help you against Prince Oxbow. Princess Springborn is the kindest, so I hear."

"But be careful, they are all dangerous."

"Perhaps you'll also find out where the Old King went."

"Or perhaps that answer lies back in your realm with Vasu Leng."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"Perhaps we should leave the realm of spirits for now. I don't think, I can fool them again"
 
[sblock=ooc]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2009)

Iris raises a finger.

"I have heard of a drink known as the Jade Elixir," she says excitedly. "That can be used to hide your mortality from those of who can see such things."

She then looks crestfallen. "But I don't know where you could get any."


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 2, 2009)

Do not worry friend. We shall find out if we decide to need it. Three Flowers comforts Iris. I think we should return to our realm now, to do some research and to prepare. He then holds out the reed flute and asks their hosts. When we summon you with this, will you be able to bring us back to your realm?


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 5, 2009)

*Jar'Thol*

"The old King, Princess Springborn, the Jade Elixir, the stolen scroll ... lots of options to consider. I say we avoid the princes for now, return to our world and consult with the young Vashi for advice on our next move."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2009)

"If we leave," Annika says, "can the Princes put another demon to block the gate? Can they bar the gate completely? What if we go and then find we can't return?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 9, 2009)

"The gates can only be open or closed from your world," says Salmon, "but you're right, they might place another guardian while you are gone."

"But," adds Iris excitedly, "you have the flute. Three Flowers, yes, if you use the flute we can bring you back without having to go through one of the gates."


[SBLOCK=OOC]
I'm guessing the consensus is to return to the Mortal Realm for now, but let me know which you decide and I'll take it from there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"Then let's go back to our world and return, once we have more information and be better prepared. Only a fool rushes a cliff."
Ape confirms his intention.

[sblock=ooc]
Vote for material plane.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2009)

_A fool...or someone who knows she can fly..._ thought Annika, but she didn't give voice to it. She had misgivings about returning, but maybe that was just because the spirit world was so...different and new and enthralling. She wanted to stay and explore it, get to know it. 

But as long as they had the flute...

Reluctantly she nodded at Ape.

"Maybe Salmon should look outside first before we go," Annika suggests. "To make sure the Prince didn't leave someone to watch the house and wait and see if we leave it."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 12, 2009)

"Good idea," says Salmon, and leaves. A short while later he returns, grinning. "No-one there. Like I said, Prince Flood isn't the most tactical of thinkers. He tends to tackle problems like his namesake, sweeping them away with a rush of force. Well... good luck to you. I hope we will meet again soon."

With some final goodbyes from Salmon and Iris, you climb back aboard Catfish's skiff, where he poles you up into the sky above Heartsflow, into mists that become the mists around Ropoko Island.

Back through the gateway, you find the mortal realm much as you left it, albeit seeming slightly more grey and less vibrant. Grandfather Wen is regaling the Lion Guard with the tale of how he saved you all from the Monster of Tigerskin Gorge. The captain wanders over to you.

"So," he says. "Lucky told me about the Ice Giant. The General could use some good warriors like yourselves, perhaps you'd help us get this damn war finished once and for all. Did you find what you were looking for?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2009)

"We found what we were meant to find, I think," Annika replies heavily. Returning to the mortal world was like getting out of water she'd been swimming in for a while. "There's trouble in the spirit world."

Abruptly she gave the Imperial Captain a hopeful look.

"Have you ever heard of something called the Jade Elixir?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 18, 2009)

*Jar'Thol, Salsham'ai shaman*

Jar'thol can't help but still feel a little suspicious of the soldiers. But, being the friendly salsham'ai that he is, he still answers the captain. "Honestly captain, I'm not much of a warrior and I would make a poor soldier. I'm just a simple friend of benevolant spirits and I try to do my part for the good of this world and its people. From my point of view, your General needs to find ways to make peace rather then more warriors to make war. On another note, my red friend is right. We probably found what we were meant to find but it only gave us more questions then answers. What about you ? Did we help you find what you were looking for ? Were you simply curious about this shrine or was it your mission to open it ?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 18, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "Have you ever heard of something called the Jade Elixir?"




The Captain shakes his head.

"No, I... wait, yes, I have, but in a story. It was in a _kunubara_ play I once saw, something about the Monkey King stealing it from the Immortals. Or did he use it to steal from the Immortals?  I'm sorry, _kunubara_ isn't really my thing, I can't remember. I think it was called the Epic of the Monkey King."



The Rolling Man said:


> "Honestly captain, I'm not much of a warrior and I would make a poor soldier. I'm just a simple friend of benevolant spirits and I try to do my part for the good of this world and its people. From my point of view, your General needs to find ways to make peace rather then more warriors to make war. On another note, my red friend is right. We probably found what we were meant to find but it only gave us more questions then answers. What about you ? Did we help you find what you were looking for ? Were you simply curious about this shrine or was it your mission to open it ?"




The Captain seems slightly taken aback by the little shaman's forthrightness.

"We had reports that rebels were using this crossing point to get supplies in from Llazan territory," he says. "The gateway is just a curiosity to me. My shaman, Ayesha, was more interested." He points to the tlaxu woman. "As for the war, no soldier likes to fight more than he has to. The General wants peace, but we can't have it until the so-called First Minister stands down, which he refuses to do. But what do you expect from a man who runs away to Llaza and leaves his elderly mother in charge of the fighting for him?  He..."

Whatever the Captain was going to say on the subject of Ashoyin politics is abruptly cut short by a loud retort to the North. A red signal firework hangs in the air on the far shore of the river. The soldiers quickly prepare for action. 

"Rebels," says the Captain flatly. "You must leave the island. I don't believe that you're working for them, but I can't have people of unknown loyalty on this island. Please, go now and don't make me regret trusting you, and don't make me force you to leave." He looks at Jar'Thol. "I prefer peaceful solutions too, if possible." he adds.

OOC: Kunubara is a form of dance-poetry, something akin to Javanese dancing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"Yes, Monkey King, now I remember. The draught that gives the Immortals their immortality."
Ape confirms the captain's words.

[sblock=ooc]
Hope this isn't to much knowledge without a check.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2009)

Annika stares wide-eyed at Ape. "That would explain why it can conceal mortality," she says softly, "but how could we ever obtain that? Something that valuable must be guarded by..."

She shakes her head, unable even to imagine what such a precious thing would merit for a guardian.

The truth of the Jade Elixir proving daunting, Annika focuses on the immediate situation and nods at the Captain. 

"We'll give you no trouble. Our task here is done anyway." She hesitates, then adds, "Thanks for letting us do this."

To the others in the group she says, "We should go..." and trudges to the boat, deep in thought.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 23, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
If anyone has anything else they wish to discuss with the Lion Guard, please feel free. I'll assume it won't affect the eventual moving on of the group.
[/sblock]

Heading back downriver, you pass by sites of earlier adventure. The mining camp at Tigerskin Gorge still seems empty, with Jar'Thol's notice still in place. Stowed away in the boat is the journal. The Merchants League, particularly a representative of House Turif, may wish to see this back at Cormondal.

The three day journey back to Cormondal passes without incident, but each of the group seems to have grown from their experiences. Annika feels the spiritual fire of Golden Crow burn more stroblgy within her, perhaps awoken by the trip to the Spirit World. Growling Ape feels his magic grow, his spirit guide whispering words of power to him. The baboon nai-nek-chai finds he can draw down lightning into the palm of his hand. Three Flowers is reunited with White Lotus, and feels a growing bond with the sword, as if it was waiting for him to learn more about his heritage. Now it seems more than just a well-made scimitar, but an extension of his arm, his soul and his honour as well. Xielt seems aloof - whatever the tlaxu is brooding about is lost on the others. Jar'Thol also feels a greater kinship with the spirits, able to persuade them to do more for him each day. And on the second morning he wakes to find a small snake, similar to the one that accompanies Annika, staring at him. The snake watches from a distance for a while, and seems strangely attached to the salsham'ai, even swimming alongside the boat when Wen launches.

Finally you arrive back amongst the crumbling stone towers and ghats of Cormondal, Wen bringing you alongside the Temple Ghat. The Young Vashti herself, with two novices, is coming down to meet you. 

"Welcome back!" she says enthusiastically. "So, what did you find this time?"

[SBLOCK=Jar'Thol]
The Vashti seems worried by something, although she is trying to hide it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 25, 2009)

Like a sunrise
These mysteries
Follow eachother

Three Flowers is eager to see where this all leads to, and what his grandfather had to do with this. I have a feeling we found exactly what the Vashti wanted us to find, though it wasn't yet what we expected.

He goes on to explain what had happened in as great detail as he can.

[sblock=OOC]Sheet is almost fully updated, just need HP rolls as I asked in the OOC thread [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2009)

Annika relates the story her own way:

"There was a mine with some kind of melted monster in it, then we met some soldiers at the shrine and one went with us to the spirit world when we rang the bell and met the ice demon on the other side..."

Here she paused for breath.

"...which we killed and brought spring to the land, only all wasn't well because the spirit world is being ruled by an evil prince who's outlawed everything mortal so we need Jade Elixir to hide our mortality from him and stay in the spirit world long enough to help."

She nodded proudly and asked hopefully, "Do you know where we can find it?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2009)

Three Flowers and Annika relate their tales on the move as the Young Vashti leads the group into the temple. She listens intently to all that you have to say.

"I think the Merchants League needs to be informed about the mines," she says. "As for the spirit realm, I wonder if this is what my great aunt intended all along - for somebody to defeat this evil prince?"

She looks at Annika. "I have heard of this Jade Elixir, but I thought it was just a metaphor. I'll explain later, but first there are a few things that have happened here you should know about.

"Firstly, the body of that man you killed whilst defending me," she looks at Growling Ape, "has vanished. Sister Herbalist prepared it for cremation, locked the mortuary for the night and came back the next day to find it gone. I fear _tabusami_ magic. 

"Secondly...", she is interrupted by a group of angry-looking men and women in peasant clothes.

"You!" shouts a straggle-bearded Nekuuese man in front. With one hand he points accusingly at your group, with the other he clutches a blood-stained sack. "You're the ones who made a so-called deal with these wolves? Perhaps you'd like to explain this?"

He dumps the mangled, bloody carcass of a goose out of the sack, practically at the Vashti's feet.

"Secondly," continues the Vashti calmly, "There is some doubt about the effectiveness of the treaty that you made with the wolves in the old temple."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"_Tabusami _magic, indeed. We should be prepared. No one can says, what evil will rise from a bad man's corpse."
Ape says thoughtfully in a somewhat sad voice.
After hearing of the wolf related problems, he adds: "This problem seems more urgent at the moment. Go one step after another, or you have to retrace the whole way."

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 31, 2009)

Xielt kneels and examines the body of the goose, turning it over in his large hands.

"This doesn't look like the work of wolves to me," he says with a low growl behind his voice. "Ape, Jar'Thol, you both have some woodcraft. See what you think." The tlaxu lifts the goose carcass to his nose and sniffs. "There is a strange scent here too."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2009)

"You think someone might be trying to put false accusation on the wolves?" Annika asks, leaning closer though she has no real skill in these matters.

She looks at the man who brought forward the goose.

"Where did you find this bird? What makes you think wolves did this?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

Ape looks and smells at the carcass.

[sblock=ooc]
survival +8, know nature +3, heal (untrained) +3
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 1, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "You think someone might be trying to put false accusation on the wolves?" Annika asks, leaning closer though she has no real skill in these matters.




Xielt shrugs as he hands the carcass over to Growling Ape.
"Maybe," he grunts.



Shayuri said:


> She looks at the man who brought forward the goose.
> 
> "Where did you find this bird? What makes you think wolves did this?"




The gooseherd seems a little stunned at being addressed by the flame-haired sorceress.

"Well, what else would do it?" he stammers. "I've lost one or two geese a month since last summer, sometimes a mauled one is left behind. I keep 'em on a little inlet south of town." He points in a vague direction out of the temple.

[SBLOCK=Growling Ape]
The goose's wounds don't look like they were caused by wolf fangs, more like claws or a slashing weapon. There is nothing unusual to the scent of the animal that you can detect. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"The truth is hidden in front of us. I don't think the wolves did this. Look at the wounds. If it was an animal, it used claws, not fangs. Or someone with a dagger..." Ape says after looking at the carcass.

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2009)

"Anyone who knew about animals should be able to tell that," Annika mused. "And I'm sure there must be someone like that in your village. But instead of showing it to him and asking what did it, you assume it was wolves and make the journey all the way out here...only be told that you're wrong. You'd threaten a truce that benefited your kind AND theirs on a simple mistake like this?"

"And all over one or two geese in a month."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2009)

The gooseherd looks confused.

"Village? No Miss, I live on the edge of town, I'm as much a part of Cormondal as the next man. Whatever done this, a goose is too big for a fox or a pike, we've nothing else round here but them wolves what could carry one off. If it's some monster, or someone's messing with me, I reckon we did the right thing coming to people like yourselves. And it may be just one or two geese to you, Miss, but each one is money to feed my family, begging your pardon."  By the end of his tirade he seems to have worked himself up into getting quite upset.
"I want this sorted out," he says, and there are mutters of agreement from the others with him. "And the law's useless, and helping people is what the Vashti does, and killing monsters is what _you_ do," he jabs a finger at Annika, "so we want something done before we lose more animals and more money! Good day to you, Miss, Sirs, Vashti."  Embarrassed once more by speaking up, he and the other farmers turn and leave the temple. The goose carcass is left on the flagstones of the courtyard.

"W..." the Vashti calls after them. She is ignored. She closes her eyes and pinches the bridge of her nose for a moment. "I apologise for that," she says. "My great aunt never had this trouble...." She points at the goose. "If you want to study that further, I'll have Sister Herbalist take care of it for you, otherwise I'll have it cleared away. Seems a shame to waste, but who knows what's been done to it?"

"Perhaps wise," rumbles Xielt. He looks at the rest of you. "It had a scent to it, that reminded me of the creature we fought at the mines. But not quite the same." The big tlaxu shakes his head, setting his braids (which have increased in number and complexity since you have known him) dancing.

********

Later, over a meal of baked trout and rice, experiences and options are discussed.

"You asked about the Jade Elixir," says the Young Vashti. "Our temple here is just one of many that gathers people who follow the teachings of the Great Sage Manrupashnar. Now, Manrupashnar never wrote down any of her teachings, this was left to her pupils. Some of the most popular writings were by young noblewoman named Eruvar, who gave up her life of ease to learn charity and humility at the feet of a master. However, when she reached the _narvinda_ in the Three Sisters Mountains where Manrupashnar taught, she was too late. The Geat Sage has died, the day before she arrived. Eruvar prayed and fasted for many days, and had a vision of the Great Sage, who told her that she had been admitted into the company of the Immortals. She had been granted the Jade Elixir.

"Now, not all believe that Manrupashnar became an Immortal, and many of us feel that it is irrelevant to her teachings, which focus on making things better for people here and now. Our teachings are that the Jade Elixir was a metaphor, that the Great Sage's "immortality" was due to her teachings living on for four hundred years and inspiring others to great deeds. But, perhaps, there is such a thing that may be found somehow. We have a good library here, I can set some novices to researching for you. There may be other means to achieve what you seek."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Post-It from the Vashti's Fridge:

Things to Do, Urgent.

- The Old River King came to the mortal realm with the Old Vashti and Flying Geese, probably about 40 years ago. What happened to him?

- Find a way to hide mortality from the River Princes. Jade Elixir?

- Get Vashti's scroll from Prince Oxbow.

- Seek Princess Springborn as possible ally.

- New River King has agenda. Is it harmful, can he be stopped?

- Missing corpse from the temple. What happened to it?

- Trouble at Tigerskin Gorge. The Merchants League should be informed. Further investigation?

- Attacks on local livestock by unknown person(s) or creature(s). Needs attention? May affect truce with wolves.

- Any other business.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2009)

"Lets take care of this wolf matter first," Annika suggests as she feeds her little emerald serpent little bits of fish she peels off the bones. "The Jade Elixir is important, but it seems kind of 'long-term,' if you ask me. Let the novices find what they can, while we see to the farmer's troubles."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 20, 2009)

OOC:

The Rolling Man seems to have rolled away (his Second Darkness game has halted as well), and now Walking Dad is no longer with us, I'm going to to recruit for more players. I'm happy to continue with two characters if need be, but I think it'll be better with at least one more person, and I don't want to run loads of NPCs!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2009)

(OOC - Recruiting sounds good. I'm really liking this game, and I'd love it to go on. And we're at a perfect juncture for some new faces to join in.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2009)

OOC: Good news is I've got a couple of nibbles from some pretty reliable players (in the Crimson Throne Beta group).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2009)

(4rth page bumpity)


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooh, we'd slid all the way to the 4th page?  The good news is there are now 4 prospective new players working on their characters. Work faster, guys! 

Pst, Shay, how about updating Annika in the Rogues Gallery?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2009)

Agh! I'm terrible about that. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 8, 2009)

It is the 12th day of 3rd Month, or the 20th day of Victory Over Want if you are using the ceremonial calender.

The morning is clear and bright, with the leftover fresh tang of rains that fell in the small hours. Annika, Three Flowers and Xielt have met with the Young Vashti in her personal garden for breakfast - tea and steamed dumplings with a variety of sweet and spicy fillings. Jar'Thol arrives, accompanied by a strange, pale salsham'ai. He looks troubled.

"Honoured Vashti, friends, I'm afraid that I can travel with you no longer. I have family business that I must attend to here in Cormondal. This is Mystal Marr. Of all my people here in Cormondal he is the most suited to travelling with you, he is experienced in finding lost people, and trained in the mystical fighting techniques of our cloud-forest lands."

Xielt shifts in his seat. "I'm afraid I too must leave you, this business with the Vashti's bequest has taken longer than I anticipated, and I must leave for home as soon as possible. I am sorry, Honoured Vashti."

The Vashti inclinces her head. "Family needs must come first," she says. "You have already done me great service, the two of you. But where is Growling Ape?"

The acolyte who is serving breakfast looks up. "His room was empty this morning, Honoured Vashti," she says. "Nobody has seen him since last night."

"This is unlike our friend," says Jar'Thol. "Perhaps I can spare some time to try to find him whilst you are investigating these livestock attacks?"

The Vashti thinks for a moment, then sends the acolyte away. Shortly, the young woman returns with two exotic-looking figures, one man and one woman.

"These are Gengoro and Shakou," says the Vashti referring to the man and the woman in turn. "They have recently come to the _narvind_a in search of... service. Perhaps they can help. Gengoro, Shakou, please, join us. Master Marr, you too."

She turns to the newcomers. "These are Annika, Three Flowers, Jar'Thol and Xielt," she says. "They have recently been attending to matters arising from my late predecessor's will. To the _East_ of Cormondal is an old temple, and in the process of exploring it these people discovered a pack of wolves. The leader of the wolves was intelligent and could speak, some kind of wolf spirit perhaps. Master Jar'Thol here managed to arrange a treaty. In exchange for being left in peace by the people of Cormondal, the wolves would not threaten our livestock.

"Now, to the _South_ of the town, we have reports of livestock being taken, or mauled and left for dead. Master Xielt is sure that it is not wolves doing the taking, which leaves us with the question of what_ is_ doing it? 

"Master Three Flowers, Mistress Annika and Master Marr here are about to set off on a mission to find out. Master Gengoro, Mistress Shakou, I feel this is a good opportunity for you to repay your debt. It seems... fitting somehow, given the circumstances.

"More tea, anyone?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Okay, that should be everyone included. Take the opportunity to describe your character, old players included, whilst we finalise stats matters behind the scenes.

And... we're off!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (May 8, 2009)

*Mystal Marr*

His feature all but hidden in deep cowl and his black and gray cloak swirling around him like tendrils of mist, small salsham'ai barely lifts his head:

"Good to meet you all. My blade is at Vashti service. You may yet earn the right for it to be in your service."

Those looking closely (or low) enough see very pale skin and might catch a glimpse of pink eyes looking sharply at them under the cowl. Fingers on his legs are also visible under the cloak and they too show that same unnatural (for shalsam'ai) paleness. Behind him, small rapier pokes between serrated edges of his cloak. He's standing almost unnaturaly still, without usual shifting of balance usual for tree-folk on land, without small movements of head or hands.

OOC: unfortunately, I'm not good enough with photoshop to add hands instead of boots and to remove edges from the sword so it looks like rapier, but this is Mystal as close as I can get it.


----------



## Theroc (May 10, 2009)

(OOC: What's Narvinda mean?)

Shakou entered the room with a somewhat bored expression on her face, carrying her basic equipment and analyzing the companions present.  It would seem she and Gengoro would now have some muscle to back up their tricks.  That should prove useful.  Now she didn't have to be the main one up front... she could use her skills to a greater advantage.  

Shade's appearance was of course rather exotic, as was noted before.  The primary causes for this was her exotic haid and eyes.  Her hair was a fairly obvious hint at her heritage, a fairly bright orange broken by streaks of black, framing a fairly pretty face, if one didn't know better by her posture and dress, one might mistake her for a higher noble.  Her eyes were a golden amber, with pupils that didn't quite match with a normal humans.  Cat-like slits replaced the usual orbs within her sclera, granting her superior vision in low lighting.

Hearing Vashti mention a debt, Shakou frowned and grumbled quietly to herself.

"A debt isn't something to be extorted..."  It was obvious that Shakou wasn't precisely in the situation by choice, but she also was making no effort to separate herself from the situation.  She and Gengoro did what they had done to capitalize on their skills, not to punish or hurt others.  After all, a rogue and a Worshipper of a mischievious god... what else would you expect?

After hearing more about the situation, Shakou frowned and spoke aloud this time.

"Wolves to the EAST, and you're having trouble's with livestock in the SOUTH?  Isn't it fairly obvious someone's trying to cause trouble between Cormondal and the wolves?  Perhaps someone wants to chase the wolves out of the temple grounds so they can excavate any remaining treasure out unmolested... either that, or they want the treaty broken so the wolves will continue harassing Cormondal to distract from something else... perhaps brigands want to try and overtake the town?"

Shakou stopped speaking then, moving to lean against a nearby wall to wait for the others to speak and discuss the issue at hand.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 11, 2009)

OOC: Narvinda is basically a word for a temple, but it carries more secular connotations of a place of meditation, learning and refuge. It originates from the northern mountainous province of Ut'Bharma, but the followers of the Great Sage Manrupashnar often use the term since they follow a philosophy rather than worship gods.

"That's what we thought," says the Vashti to Shakou. "Xielt and Growling Ape studied the carcass of a goose killed in these raids, and determined that it wasn't killed by wolves. The farmers assumed it was the wolves, but whether somebody is deliberately trying to provoke that reaction, that's what we hope to find out."

"There is something else you may need to know," says Xielt in a low rumble. "Whilst we were exploring upriver, we found some mines that had been abandoned. We were attacked by this... creature, which may have been one of the miners once, infected with a disease.  When I examined the goose, it had a similar smell to that creature - of something wrong, unnatural. The things that killed it used claws, the creature at the mines did not, but perhaps whatever is killing the geese is similar."


----------



## Neurotic (May 11, 2009)

"Great! Now we have to seek diseased creature in the middle of populated area. Any more good news? Anyhow, I suggest we go to the farms and set up an ambush. I can even hide in goose pens."

This last one is said in tones that betray how 'thrilled' he is with the prospect.

"Also, if we need to speak to the wolves again, what's the name of the leader? Assuming they use names."


----------



## Blackrat (May 11, 2009)

The beautiful (if you dared to use that word when speaking of a man) young human sat crosslegged at the table and nodded at the offer of more tea. He looked more like a living statue than mortal, his features like a perfect painting. You could not find an inch of him that wasn't perfectly stylish with noble clothing and perfect flowing motion. He raised the teacup to his lips, took a sip and examined the newcomers.

A friend just met
To replace one lost
River of life

The exotic beauty of Shakou took Three Flowers by surprice but he said nothing. It would be a delight to journey with these newcomers...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 11, 2009)

Jar'Thol smiles and pats Mystal on the shoulder.

"Oh, come now Cousin," he says. "You'll enjoy it, when things aren't trying to kill you!" He looks thoughtful for a moment. "We didn't get any names from the wolves. The leader is the size of a pony with a grey back. He was the only one who spoke to us."


----------



## Neurotic (May 11, 2009)

"Actualy, I think I'll enjoy more when things TRY to kill me. Just so I can look at their surprise as they draw their last breath. I'm not like you, _cousin_."

Last one was spoken with emphasis and to those discerning of such things, not a friendly one.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2009)

Jar'Thol draws his hand away quickly. A brief look of hurt and surprise crosses the little salsham'ai's face before his smile returns, perhaps a bit forced.

"So I see, my friend," he says. "Well, I hope it won't come to that too often, but we did have a few times when diplomacy didn't work, right?" he addresses this last comment to Annika and Three Flowers.


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2009)

Annika sits on her knees by the Vashti's low table, clad in a robe of silk that's too loose to do more than hint at her shapeliness underneath. She's pretty, even beautiful, though exotic. Her hair is especially odd, with its bright red-orange hue and its strange, somewhat feathery texture. Her eyes are wide and seem unblinking as she tilts her head slightly to examine the newcomers to the group. At Jar'thol's question her lips curve into a wry smile.

"It seems like almost every time," she comments, but then adds, "Except with the wolves. And the guards at the shrine. And the spirits. Those ended well. But if it's a fight you're looking for..." She nods at Mystal. "...I'm sure we'll find one sooner or later."


----------



## Neurotic (May 12, 2009)

OOC: sorry, I dind't mean it to come out so harsh. I just wanted to make clear that Jar'Thol and Mystal are as opposite as they can get 

Noticing the reaction of his weakling cousin, Mystal relents and steps forward putting his hand on the shoulder of diminutive shaman.

"I'm sorry, brother, I didn't mean it so harsh. We had good times, our differences make us stronger."

Turning to others:
"You that know Jar'Thol probably noticed that he prefers talk to fight and finding out information through spells and spirits. I'm more straightforward and don't shirk scouting duty when I'm the best for the job. You won't get healing from me, but hopefuly, will get help in dispatching the enemies quickly before the wounds grow to serious."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2009)

"Healing, that reminds me," says the Vashti, and produces a couple of vials of clear liquid from within the folds of her robes. "I had Sister Herbalist prepare these for you, just in case. They are simple herbal drafts, blessed by the river spirits. You may find them useful."

Jar'Thol rummages in his backpack with his feet and brings forth a couple of sunrods and a small vial. "You may as well take these," he says to Mystal. "You'll probably need them more than me." He holds up the vial. "Not blessed by any spirits, as far as I know, but I picked this up from a tlaxu trader in Llaza, said it came from the Ssth-Gar islands. Antivenom, very potent."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
The Vashti's 2 potions will act as a potion of cure light wounds (CL1) or as holy water. Of course, if you drink it you can't throw it, and if you've thrown it you can't drink it.

Jar'Thol's gift is two sunrods and a vial of antitoxin, both SRD standard issue.

"Cousin" is a standard salsham'ai form of greeting for one another (or Aunt and Uncle for older members of the race. It implies that all the race is one family, but doesn't always mean direct kinship.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (May 14, 2009)

"Thank you. I hope we don't need those too soon." Mystal nods to Vashti

"Thank you, honored shaman. I will put it to good use." Mystal thanks little shaman (with little being relative term since Mystal is about an inch shorter then the shaman)

OOC: yes, I'm aware of those customs, ancient (and probably modern) chinese have honored uncle/elder etc as honorifics and you said that there is decidedly asian feel


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2009)

OOC: Unless anyone has any other questions to ask the Vashti, Jar'Thol or Xielt, I'll put up a post tomorrow to move things on to the south of town.


----------



## Theroc (May 15, 2009)

Shakou frowned at the exchanged between the Salshamai, but she schooled her expression and spoke.

"If we get into a fight, Mystal, I'll be sure to make sure you're in the front, then, rather than myself, since you like it so much.  If the animals seems like the creature you encountered at the mine, discovering what happened at the mine might lead to answers about the animals.  Either that or we risk our lives on a wild chase... but we have to search somewhere for answers.  I'll deal with wherever we go, though... I have to ask... I can't carry too much stuff in my current state.  Who would be willing to carry my pack should it prove too much for me?"

Shakou's voice grew progressively friendlier as she spoke, giving Threeflowers a bit of a wink as she finished, as well as a smile.  After all, he appeared to be the strongest of the group... and being eye candy doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Neurotic (May 15, 2009)

Mystal packs the items away and then turns once again toward Vashti looking up and removing his cowl so his strange visage is now visible to all.

"What would You like to do with perpertrators of this mischief? Should we endeavor to capture them alive? Bring them to You? And can we get some papers giving us official authority against criminals since we may be seen as vigilantes by city guards. This is happening essentialy withing city so it may be wise precaution."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 15, 2009)

The Vashti gives Mystal a wry smile.

"Don't worry, those who matter know that you're working for me. It's easier than going through all the official permissions. I'll have a word with Magister Ten later." She shrugs. "What you do depends on what you discover. You've got more experience in these matters than me. I'll leave it to your discretion, but if there's somebody behind this that we can provide answers..." she leaves the rest of the sentence hanging, pours out more tea and then looks over to Shakou.

"The mines would be under the jurisdiction of the Merchants League, but I hear House Turif are putting up a reward for anyone who can help them. Perhaps you could follow this lead next?" Again the young priestess shrugs. "As I say, you're more experienced in such things."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
If you want to bulk up numbers, I'm willing to NPC one of Gengoro, Xielt or Jar'Thol. Pick which one, if any.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Theroc (May 16, 2009)

OOC:[sblock]
I'd say either Jar'Thol or Gengoro, since they can both heal.  I'd lean towards Jarthol, because I don't think Gengoro's character sheet was ever completed really.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 16, 2009)

[sblock=party numbers]I don't like NPC PCs in the party, but that is just me. If you think we may need another maybe it would be better to get us NPC healer. The reasons are usual, you need to get 'in character' for him, need to react to those that know him and change to story that he needs to go.

Get us eternal wand of cure wounds or some such (maybe Healing Belt from MIC. It costs only 750gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2009)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
I'll leave it, re: NPC PC.  Perhaps a Cleric on a Stick would be the way to go but, as I said, the Grace/Health mechanism removes the need for a healer somewhat.

As for buying magic items, anything other than potions and scrolls (or, rather, single-use and spell-completion items) are rare. A wand or similar charged item might be possible, though.
[/SBLOCK]

Three Flowers, Annika, Shakou and Mystal Mar travel together to the southern edge of Cormondal, about 20 minutes walk. The streets and canals give way to ruins interspersed with weed and rubbish clogged trenches. Old buildings have been shored up and converted to shelters for livestock, or been stripped of their stone entirely and rebuilt as new buildings and outhouses. The road south turns to a muddy track and peters out entirely - travel further south is conducted by river.

Here, there is the last farmhouse. A couple of small rice paddies are watered by irrigation ditches, and biting insects are already beginning to hatch, even this early in the year. Beyond the paddies, a dark forest of thickly-growing bamboo climbs up into the hills.

You are met by the tenant of this farm and his family. He is the same man that dumped a dead goose on the Vashti's floor.

"Thank you for coming, your honours," he says. "That's where I lost the geese." He points to the eaves of the forest. "Come and see."

He shows you, in the muddy levee surrounding the paddy, on the forest side, a strange set of tracks, smeared pretty much out of recognition, but made by something with large claws by the looks of it.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2009)

Annika leans over, clutching her poncho to herself, and gets a closer look. After a second she shakes her head.

"I'm not the expert for this...but those claw marks look awfully big for wolf claws to me."


----------



## Theroc (May 23, 2009)

Shakou snorted derisively as she looked at the marks.

"Wolves don't claw.  Leopards and Tigers claw... if it's a trick, whoever did it doesn't know animals very well, or they didn't intend it to be mistaken for a wolf.  If it isn't a trick... it still isn't a wolf..."

The woman looked at the others, before answering a question perhaps thought but unspoken.

"Wolves aren't my specialty... but big cats... I know about them... and this is closer to them than to a wolf..."


----------



## Theroc (May 28, 2009)

OOC: Bump


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, been away, and ENWorld was down before that.

At the farm:

The farmer taps his nose and grins at Annika.

"Ah, I remember what you said last time, Your Ladyship, about recognising the animal what did this. And I realised no-one had ever seen it. So I stayed up and watched. It weren't a wolf, nor a big cat neither, not least one I ever saw. I was over there, mind," he points to an out-building about 300 feet away, "so didn't see it clearly, but it were more like some kind of... I dunno, ape, I guess, but really hairy, walked on all fours but looked like it was kind of hunched up. But the one thing I do remember, it was all white, and small." He glances at Mystal Mar for a moment and continues. "I thought it might have been some kind of ghost. But ghosts don't leave tracks, do they?"


Meanwhile, back at the Narvinda:

Growling Ape finds himself stood at the entrance to the Vashti's temple, with no knowledge of how he got there. Suddenly, Jar'Thol dashes up.

"I knew you wouldn't have gone far!" says the little salsham'ai. "Annika and Three Flowers have gone to investigate the attacks on livestock. They've just headed out for the south side of town, if you hurry you'll catch them. They're with a cousin of mine, Mystal Mar, and this other woman called Shakou. They'll be glad to see you."

[SBLOCK=Walking Dad]
Welcome back, you can jump right into the thick of things again. I've got some comments on Ape's missing hours that I'll fill in you in by PM.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

Growling Ape hustles to the others, waving his arms. "Wait for me, I will accompany you. There is might in number." 
[sblock=ooc]
Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 28, 2009)

As the farmer glances his way little swordsage inwardly thinks:
_"Of course, blame me, I'm pale like. The fact that you couldn't see me from 300 feet even if I were in plain sight never crosses your mud addled brain."_

Aloud he says after farmer finishes speaking:
"I'll hide much closer then you did. Whenever the beast appears, we will at least know what it is if not solve the problem."

Mystal eyes unknown man suspiciously though he relaxes as others show that they know him.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2009)

ooc: Ape is currently in human shape. Nearly indistinguishable from a normal human. Sorry to not mentioning it, but it is the default.


----------



## Theroc (May 30, 2009)

Shakou smirks.  "I'll hide with you.  After all, you might need some immediate backup, should the beast decide to attack you... if he does, he'll be in for a very, very unpleasant surprise..."

The woman smiles, looking for a place to lay her pack.

"I'll need to dispose of my pack... and find a solitary place to change my clothes..."


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2009)

For her part, Annika just nods absently at the farmer. "I don't think this was a ghost, no...but I'm glad you saw it wasn't wolves."

"Now we just need to find out what it is and what it's doing...and how to stop it."

She looks around, surveying the landscape, then points to a tall tree not far away.

"I'll stay up there and watch to see if I can see it coming."


----------



## Neurotic (May 31, 2009)

"I'll be glad to have some backup, but I usualy hide at unexpected places, too small for normal humans and sometimes impossible for all but shalsam'ai. We'll se what we can find."

Mystal raises one leg and spreads his fingers and then clenches them into fist, finaly lowering the leg down.

"I suggest we spend short time getting to know the area without much trapsizing around. The beast might have keen sense of smell and may be able to sense something is amiss. And then hide somewhere to await evening. If it's some local prankster or enemy he may be freightened off by appearance of strangers."

"I got two sunrods from Jar'Thol, does anyone have need of one?"

Yet again there is strange undertone in small warriors tone, subtle strain, almost impercetible pause, like he has to force himself to make such an offer.

OOC: could we get detailed description of surrounding area, potential hiding places (and don't forget small lofts and alcoves even if their supporting beams require someone to hang upside down) and areas of potential ambush or quick escapes that could be used or cut off?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2009)

"If you want to stake out the place, be my guests," says the farmer. "I could let you have another goose for bait, if you like, but I'll need compensation, say... 10 yen."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
This is about 5 times as much as a goose is worth, although fairly small beans by adventurer prices. Seems like even when you're trying to help them, the people round here try to rip you off!

Attached is an area map, plus close-up of the farmhouse (typical of this region, even though as predominantly a gooseherd a lot of the features aren't needed). The forest is immediately to the right of the area map, on the opposite side of the stream. The crops area is an irrigated rice paddy. On top of the silo is probably the best hiding place for a small climber, or hiding in the outhouse/toilet 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2009)

Even Annika, who hasn't got much head for money, seems a bit dubious about ten yen for a goose. She doesn't say anything though...deciding instead to let someone else handle the goose/yen stuff. Instead she drifts a few steps towards the bamboo forest, then calls back to the farmer, "How many hours into the night did it come?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2009)

"Sometime after midnight, I think," says the farmer. "The moon had set, but the sun didn't come up nearly fast enough for my liking."  He turns to Shakou. "You can use the house to change in," he says, gesturing with his thumb. "There's only my wife and daughters in there at the moment."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 7, 2009)

Shakou grimaced as she heard the man try to bribe them.  She schooled her expression and stepped closer to the man, looking him over.

"A large white ape-like being?  And he tore your goose up like that?  Imagine what he'll do to the rest of your geese if we can't catch him because you're gauging us on the price of your livestock...?"  She asked, wondering if she'd be able to talk his price down.  (Bluff score: 11 (Modifier of 7, roll of 4)

After she spoke, she turned to hand her pack to Three Flowers, giving him a very warm smile as she did so.  "Could you do me a huge favor and carry this for me for tonight?  I'd be sooo grateful..."

[sblock=Invisiblecastle]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2105288/[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, ofcourse. Though you should not pack more than you can carry. Three Flowers advices as he takes the load of Shakou.

You might want to lower the price. We are doing this for you in the first place, so you could just lend it to us. He says to the man.

OOC: Diplomacy


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

Growling Ape looks for tracks to discern from where the creature came.. and what it really was.

[sblock=ooc]
Track feat. Survival +9

Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 8, 2009)

OOC: You realise that you're haggling over 10 yen, which is equivalent to 1 silver piece, right?  I really ought to give out more treasure 

IC:

Under the combined assault of Shakou and Three Flowers the farmer holds up his hands.

"Okay, okay, I'll _loan_ you the goose for tonight, but if this thing takes another one I'll still want a fair price for it," he says with resignation, but a hint of enjoyment at the haggling.

Growling Ape, meanwhile, studies the tracks. 

[SBLOCK=Growling Ape]
These are strange tracks. There are some clear hand and footprints that suggest a humanoid figure, fairly small and slight, but possibly walking on all fours or crawling.  But there are also signs that suggest the creature is equipped with large talons on hands and feet. Not the small but effective claws of a tlaxu, these are oversized, more like the talons on the greedy spirits. Too large and unwieldy for a natural creature.

It seems to have come from the forest and returned the same way. You think you might be able to track it through the bamboo.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"Has anyone looked at the tracks?" Growling Ape asks. "Doesn't look like a natural beast. And they are clear enough to follow, if we don't want to wait."

[sblock=ooc]
Track feat. Survival +9

Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jun 8, 2009)

OOC: Shakou's been a con-artist for how long?  Ya think she's gonna let someone else con HER?  Oh hell no... 

IC:
Shakou simply giggles at Three Flowers advice, now sure he doesn't know why she was asking as she stepped towards the house.

"I wouldn't be surprised if your family will sound alarmed after I change, farmer... so try not to panic..."

She stepped inside, walking into a side room as she shed her clothing, then changing form easily, before slowly walking her way back out of the house.

"Much better, now then, I'll need to change back eventually, I think, but it's much easier for me to do many things like this..."   She giggled slightly, before hearing Growling Ape's words.  She cocks her head at him, curious.

"May I ask... who you are...?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"I'm called Growling Ape. Are you a Nai-nek-chai, too?" He asks back.

[sblock=ooc]


Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 9, 2009)

The farmer is startled at the sight of a Fnoi tiger stepping out of his house, and takes a step behind Three Flowers. He's even more surprised when the tiger speaks with the voice of Shakou.

A mixture of expressions from awe, to fear, to mistrust and back to awe again pass across his face.

"Nai-nek-chai?" he whispers. "Now I _know_ you'll get the job done!"


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2009)

Three Flowers, being the only human in the group, smiles at the farmer and reassures him. I travel with interesting fellows, don't I. Don't worry, we'll solve your problem.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 9, 2009)

"I suspect if I weren't Nai-nek-Chai, I'd have been killed by now, if I could do what I do..." Shakou giggled, looking at everyone, "And this is why I needed someone to carry my pack..." She gave Three Flowers a wink, before continuing.  "Now... about those tracks..."



OOC: Does a Fnoi Tiger Nai nek chai have scent, or no?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 10, 2009)

So, we can actualy track the beast? Give me five minutes to prepare and let's go!

[sblock=If five minutes wait is acceptable]Little swordsage practices with his weapon exchanging quick fluttering motions with set immovable stances and rigid postures.

OOC: replaces clever positioning with stone bones
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"Why should I not be able to track? Living in nature and reading tracks are my specialty. And who are you?" Ape asks back.

[sblock=ooc]

Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 10, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Shakou]
The Fnoi tiger form *will* give you scent, however I notice from the RAW that you still need the Track feat to follow a trail by scent, unless the DC is 10 or less. The soft mud makes it easy, but the scent has faded quite a lot. You will, however, be able to recognise the presence of the same creature within 60 ft. or so).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 10, 2009)

"Oh, I'm sorry. My name is Mystal Marr. I'm shamans replacement...or rather improvement."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"No more counsel about the spirit world? Not a good thing." Ape says.

[sblock=ooc]

Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2009)

But capable warrior and brave scout are good thing. And we already have spiritual guides by fistfuls. Could start tracking now?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2009)

"I thought we were laying in wait for it," Annika says, looking around at the others as she's distracted from the tiger transformation. "Are we going after it now?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"The later was my humble suggestion." Ape says.

[sblock=ooc]

Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 12, 2009)

OOC: I think the ambush idea was before Growling Ape returned and was able to track. With Shakou's help, he can follow the tracks now (the time is still sometime mid-morning), or you can wait until dark to try to ambush the creature. Two caveats for that - there's no guarantee it will return tonight, and only the nai-nek-chai have low light vision so Three Flowers and Mystal Mar will be at a disadvantage.

I'll leave it to you to decide.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2009)

Annika nods.

"I'm fine with it." She smiles and brushes her hair out of her eyes. "Just making sure I know what's going on. If we're going to track it I could fly above us and keep an eye out for trouble ahead."

Her voice was hopeful...it had been a long time since she'd had a chance to just fly.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 12, 2009)

"It may be a bit difficult to see the creature if we end up tracking it inside the forest, unless you're comfortable flying in that environ... as for the course of action, I'm fine with either... I should be able to tell when the thing is close..."

Shakou answered to Annika, looking to the others as she awaited the consensus of action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

Ape looks for the direction the tracks lead to.

[sblock=ooc]
survival (in the wild) +9

Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 15, 2009)

Growling Ape studies the tracks, supported by whispers from his spirit guide and input from Shakou. The tracks lead into the bamboo forest.

Away from the mud, they become harder to follow but here and there are trodden undergrowth, strange scratches to the waxy green culms of the towering bamboo, and sometimes tiny specks of dried (goose?) blood.

The forest is old and untamed. The trail leads gradually uphill, over mossy boulders and fallen, rotting culms. The bamboo canopy becomes heavier, letting sunbeams through only fitfully (and at this point, if Annika is giving "air support", it becomes harder for her to follow the movement on the ground, although her eagle eyes would just about allow her to spot her companions). Mosses and lichens become the predominant undergrowth, and thumbnail-sized fire ants the main form of life.

After about an hour of careful searching, so perhaps about a mile into the forest, the ground becomes a difficult terrain of tumbled boulders, climbing steeply up to a fern-covered cliff of crumbling stone. In front of you is a great cleft in the cliff, a narrow valley leading back between high walls. More bamboo at the top of the cliffs provide thick canopy cover for the valley, which is shaded almost to darkness. The trail leads into this valley.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"There could be more of one of them. Anyone of you knows this region?." Ape asks.

[sblock=ooc]

Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2009)

Mystal follows the others swinging high in the canopy. Sometimes he goes little ahead, sometimes little behind, but at all times he is within shouting range.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 15, 2009)

Everyone in the party knows that this area is Kumo Forest, and has long had a sinister reputation for non-specific spookiness. Mystal Marr (the only one with ranks in Local Knowledge) knows that the region has been avoided by the people of Cormondal for several generations on account of its reputation. Rumours say that it houses the haunted ruins of an ancient civilisation (that predates even the Empire of Splendour, so over 3000 years old) that was cursed by the Immortals as punishment for some unspecified wrong-doing by the inhabitants - the usual kind of creepy backstory, in other words. 

As for this specific location - nothing concrete is known, since no-one has explored the forest for a very long time. Growling Ape's spirit guide whispers to him that the area seems unnaturally devoid of wildlife....


----------



## Theroc (Jun 15, 2009)

Shakou shook her feline head, before speaking.

"No, I'm not particularly familiar with this area, besides the fact that it's spooky... anyways, I'm going to make myself 'scarce'.  I'll be within earshot, but I won't be as readily seen... just call if I'm needed... if I wouldn't already know..."

And with that, Shakou slipped into any available brush, attempting to make herself more difficult to see, and placing efforts into moving silently as well.

[OOC: Hide and Move Silently check results... 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2120494/
Hide: 21+16=37
Move Silently: 21+12=33]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2009)

"There are legends predating The Empire and more modern embelishments. The core of the legend is that The Immortals have cursed some city hidden in its depths."

After swinging high up and not one to be outdone, little scout all but dissapears in the canopy. He tries, and fails, to keep track of the tiger in its natural environment.

Hide(1d20+14=25); Move Silently(1d20+15=27); Spot (1d20+7=24)


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

A beauty wrapped in wilderness. Three Flowers muses to himself as he walks with the others. He was taken back with the majesty of the forest and silently kept pace with the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"Maybe this curse has changed the inhabitants. Be careful there is less wildlife around us that should be. Take care in advance or you hurt yourself in the future." Ape says.

[sblock=ooc]

Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2009)

Annika lands behind the others and resumes her human form, dressing quickly and then trotting up to join her friends as they venture forwards.

"The trees are too thick to see anything from above," she reports breathlessly as she catches up. "And that crack's too narrow for me to maneuver in. Do you think the apes are the cursed ones?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2009)

Bump.

I take it you plan to enter the ravine. Any preperations first?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes. Preparation. Party waits while combination of small ape and hunting tiger (dynamic duo, but much more subtle) enters for scouting purposes. Their footfalls lighter then shadows touch and their eyes and ears as sharp as dragons...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2009)

There is a faint rustle in the canopy above, as of a breeze passing through, and then there is no further sign of Mystal Mar. Tiger-Shakou enters the ravine, utterly silent, and then she too is lost from sight in the dark, dappled shadow.

[SBLOCK=Mystal Mar]
You climb above the ravine, using the bamboo culms to reach the higher ground, From here you can hide in the undergrowth and look down into the hidden valley. You estimate it to be at least 200 ft. long, perhaps more, but no more than about 70-80 ft. wide. From where you are, a blanket of thick webs covers the valley, and you can't see down to the valley floor, some 40 ft. or more below you, through the overlapping layers. You see no signs of... wait, across the far side of the valley and further in. Just the slightest movement of a foreleg gave it away. A giant spider, as big as a pony, lurking near the opposite valley wall on a wide platform of web.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Shakou]
The ravine opens out again immediately after the crevice, to about 30 ft. or so, you think. It is dark in here, the sunlight filtered not only through the canopy of the bamboo, but through overlapping layers of thick webs. Webs hang down as well, like curtains. The ground is an uneven layer of mossy boulders. Everywhere is crawling with tiny spiders. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 19, 2009)

After only few minutes Mystal returns moving significantly lower then when he departed.

"It's a lair of giant spiders. There are webs all around and I saw at least one of the giant ones. That giant spider, as big as a pony, lurks near the right valley wall on a wide platform of web. I couldn't see the floor from all the webs, Shakou should be able to report more."


----------



## Theroc (Jun 19, 2009)

Shakou slowly withdraws from the ravine to report as well, though she has little to say.

"Without moving too far from the group and isolating myself, I couldn't really see anything besides the crevice expanding to about thirty feet, and the presence of a large number of ... spiders... and webs all over.  I hate spiders..."

Shakou reports, her lips curling into a feline grimace at the thought of the spiders.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"This will be a problem. Spiders are not very talkative but single minded. There isn't another way, is it?" Ape asks.

[sblock=ooc]

Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 22, 2009)

"Yes, over tree tops. But Three flowers would be too heavy with his armor and all of you would be very slow. From above I didn't notice any other way and besides, we're tracking and that means following wherever the tracks take us, no?"


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 22, 2009)

So if there's no way around, we go through. Three Flowers says as he draws his blade.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"Then through it is, but let me adapt a more natural form first." Ape says, changing from human form to baboon, his clothes loosefitting enough to be worn in either form. "Better."

[sblock=ooc]
Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 25, 2009)

You move forwards into the vale. As Shakou and Mystal Mar have reported, the place is choked with delicate curtains of spider webs, although there is a well-worn trail through the middle. You don't even need Ape's tracking expertise to spot the trodden path through the moss. The canyon is cool and moist, with ferns growing in the crevices up the side. The sky is almost totally hidden behind a canopy of webs and bamboo.

The webs yield easily to blade, and the clutters of tiny spiders are non-threatening, scattering as you pass through. But as you move deeper into the canyon, there are strands of web like thick ropes. Massive webs are strung like cargo nets across the valley; one reaching down the the ground from the left, one strung above like a rope bridge. These webs twitch and quiver as you approach. 

At the far end of the valley, another over-sized web sweeps down from the canyon wall to the ground, and perched near the top end of this is a massive spider, easily as large as a house. That is; spider it may be from the trunk-like hairy legs arching high above, or the swollen abdomen that pulsates slowly, but the head... The head is three human faces, blank like theatrical masks. Three faces sharing four eyes, looking in all directions.

It's about the same time that you realise that you aren't walking on moss-covered boulders, but moss-covered bones. Thousands and thousands of them.

[SBLOCK=Shakou]
You can smell the scent of the the thing that killed the goose. It isn't this giant spider-demon, but whatever it is is somewhere over to the rear left; there's a small cave in that direction.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mystal Marr]
You already know that somewhere high above and to the right there is a spider that you saw earlier. You also noticed one at the top of the left-hand web.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Growling Ape]
Your spirit guide gives you a mental prod, fearfully. Looking up, you see a large spider, about the size of a riding beast, on the "bridge" web.
[/sblock]

OOC: Map to follow if it becomes necessary to know positions...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)

"Oh no, the spider is already over us." Ape whispers, looking up.

[sblock=ooc]
Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2009)

Annika flinches and works very hard not to look up. She does however murmur in the language of spirits, causing ghostly flames to flare up around her. They gather into a swirling vortex in the air before her...then vanish entirely. Or seem to.

(Casting Shield)


----------



## Theroc (Jun 25, 2009)

"I don't like this... but the creature we seek is nearby... just... not the huge spiders..." Shakou say quietly to the party, shuddering inwardly.  She hated spiders...


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 25, 2009)

"Let's go, maybe it won't attack us. Just try not to touch those webs."

Despite it's low calm voice, little swordsage draws his rapier and focuses for combat.

OOC: preparing focused attack (feat); will strike with either stone bones (gaining DR 5 for 1 round)  or mist strike (rolling the attack twice) maneuver depending on his perceived chance of spidery retaliation.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape moves slowly with the others.

[sblock=ooc]
Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jun 26, 2009)

Shakou slowly started making her way towards the cave, hoping the others remained with her... Vashti hadn't warned her that adventuring with this group was expressing a deathwish...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 26, 2009)

The huge spider creature takes a step forwards on its web, and bends down to examine the intruders. It produces a string of sounds like a mixture of booming and hissing, that appear to be speech of some sort.

"Oom Shallassa. Shalashu Oom," it seems to say.

As it bends down, you see another spider riding on its back, smaller but still disturbingly massive, waving its forelegs and mandibles. The three faces of the huge spider-demon begin to glow with an eerie green-white light. 

The large web strands begin to tremble. Four more giant spiders make their presence felt.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Attached is a map, hopefully the 3d nature is reasonably clear. The yellow coloured webs stretch from about 10 ft. up the canyon walls to the ground. The green web spans the canyon about 20 ft. up, and the purple web is about 30 ft. up, near the top of the canyon. Strands from the purple web extend down to the lower levels too.

Let me know your character's position on the map - I figure you are somewhere around Row 16-18, Column G-I, or thereabouts.

Initiatives:

Annika
Three Flowers
Mystal Mar
Growling Ape
Large Spiders
Shakou
Huge Spider
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone there?  Have I gone and made it all too creepy again?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 3, 2009)

OOC:Sorry, I looked at the map and forgot to update. And nobody else bumped it...

Mystal has rapier ready and waits until spider comes close enough to strike at it. He is not much for talking.

OOC: He is however too small to effectively reach even 10' high web so if I read the map correctly spider #1 is on the ramp that lowers gradualy? Is there a place he can reach to get ON the web. Using party members as ladders if need be...

Initial location G16 ON THE WEB;


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 3, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: He is however too small to effectively reach even 10' high web so if I read the map correctly spider #1 is on the ramp that lowers gradualy? Is there a place he can reach to get ON the web. Using party members as ladders if need be...
> Initial location G16;




OOC: Yeah, the orange-coloured webs* touch the ground at the end that isn't next to the cliffs (so at the southern end for the one with the huge spider on)

*Obviously, they aren't *actually* orange-coloured, that's just for the map. Attack of the Happy Rainbow Spiders


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Prepared for an attack, Ape still tries to communicate with the huge spider....

[sblock=ooc]
use of wild empathy. The roll is 1d20-1, if it is a magical beast...


Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2009)

Caught off-guard by Ape's attempt, Annika nearly swallows her own spell in surprise. She manages to break off her incantation though, and hold it with just a single word between nothing happening, and magical energy being sent out to sting and wound.

(Delaying to give diplomacy a chance. If the spiders continue to attack, she'll cast Magic Missile on them for a blistering 2d4+2 damage)


----------



## Theroc (Jul 6, 2009)

OOC: Aren't Spiders vermin, not 'animals'?  Also, Shakou is... at... H16 I suppose... I didn't add my action since Shakou was lower on the initiative than everyone else, besides the House-Spider.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2009)

Three Flowers stands there, right behind Ape, with White Lotus in his hands ready to strike as necessary.

[sblock=OOC]I've some trouble with the map and have no idea how we are organised but I suppose 3f will try to get as close as possible to the "ugly spirits" so he can slap them silly if Ape's "diplomacy" fails...[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 9, 2009)

Ape doesn't seem to be getting through to the spiders, as they begin to move in even as he adopts a non-threatening posture. One drops down from above, right next to him. Annika blasts it with a fiery feather, causing it to shriek in an alarming, un-human fashion. A heartbeat later, White Lotus slices through it, and it collapses to the ground, leaking dark blood.

The huge spider lumbers forwards, with a smaller compatriot scurrying alongside it. There is still a spider riding on the back of the giant creature. Growling Ape finds himself illuminated by the ghostly green light emenating from the huge spider, and feels a brief clench of fear in his stomach before he steels himself to the task at hand.

Behind the group, one of the giant spiders scurries down the other ramp-like web, pausing to squirt a strand of webbing in your direction. It is not clear who it was aiming at, as the web falls far short. High above, the remaining giant spider scuttles along a strand of web, upside-down. It too fires a stream of sticky webbing that also fails to strike anyone.

[SBLOCK=Shakou]
Shakou, weighing up her options, notices a ghostly figure appear in an otherwise un-noticed cave entrance, somewhere to the rear left of the canyon (about C5. The cave is small and about three feet off the ground. The figure could be a slender white, very hairy, ape, possibly).
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Growling Ape Wild Empathy 5, fail.

Of the spiders,
#1 moves down web, fires webbing, miss.
#2 drops on web strand from 20 ft. up (green web to ground level).
#3 moves along strand of purple web (30 ft. up), fires web strand, miss.
#4 rides huge spider
#5 moves down orange web. (Note, that web joins the ground at row 13)

I assumed #2 to provoke the readied actions of Three Flowers and Annika

Annika - magic missile on 2 for 2d4+2=9 damage.
Three Flowers - scimiar attack 16+5=21, hit. 1d6+2 =4 damage, kills it. 

For Mystal Mar, I currently place him on the green web (you can reach any higher web by hanging strands), but you may wish to change this.

The huge spider moves forwards, causing a Will save from Growling Ape for the ghost light. 20+6=26, passes no problem.

Shakou is yet to act in this round.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 11, 2009)

Mystal focuses and moving almost straight up, plunges his rapier into spider above.

OOC: 5' step attacking #3 (focused attack if available),standard action _stone bones_ maneuver (DR 5). If spider retaliates and hits he is hit by immediate _fire reposte_ (4d6 fire)


----------



## Theroc (Jul 11, 2009)

OOC - Note: I currently can't access the excel chart, so I'm trying to run without any visual aid.

Shakou called to the others.

"I think I see our culprit... he's up in a cave... should I investigate?  Or should I help here?"

Should any creature land on the ground between Shakou and the cave, she will Charge and Pounce on it...

OOC:
Any spiders moving between Shakou and the cave entrance will be subject to a charge if possible, if not, Shakou will attempt to move around the spider to get closer to the cave, should the party wish her to investigate.  I believe I forgot to alter Shakou's movement speed on her character sheet, as Leopards have a 40' speed rather than a 30' speed.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Foul beast
Nature's horror
Fear the Blade of Beauty

Three Flowers is quick to change target as the first spider falls and charges forward to slash at the next one.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 13, 2009)

OOC: 

Three Flowers - nearest targets are (in descending order of proximity) - the huge spider (right in front of him), Spider #5 (next to the huge spider) or Spider #1 (which would involve moving away from the group and the huge spider.

Mystal Marr - it's 10 ft. up to Spider #3, plus 5ft across, do you can't use a 5ft. step. However, I've resolved all attacks without the Focused Attack if you wish to do that.

Shakou - there are no spiders in the way, I'll see what the group say to her offer.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]







Dr Simon said:


> OOC:
> 
> Three Flowers - nearest targets are (in descending order of proximity) - the huge spider (right in front of him), Spider #5 (next to the huge spider) or Spider #1 (which would involve moving away from the group and the huge spider.




I'll go for the big score ofcourse! I bet it's the ugliest of the bunch too [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 13, 2009)

OOC: Mystal attacks without focused attack then. I think I indicated such course in the post. He gains DR 5, lashes with fire if hit and next round drops the thing with focus and shadow blade (depending on it's actions of course)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Annika hastily skitters back away from the huge spiders and swings her arms both in circular arcs. Ghostly flames seemed to burn along her arms, her sides, her head as she spoke in the language of spirits. She flung her hands forward, and this time two blazing feathers sprang forth, each one somehow both real and spiritual at the same time.

They wafted towards the glowing, biggest giant spider and puffed away as they hit, cracking carapace and singing fat spider hairs!

(Magic Missile: 9 damage)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2009)

Annika's fiery feathers burn into the huge spider, but it barely seems to notice. 

Three Flowers moves in to strike, elegantly avoiding a leg from the creature that tries to stomp him as he closes. The web is not too stickey, but the footing is difficult, and Three Flowers finds himself balanced on quivering web strands. As he gets within the perimeter of the ghostly green light he feels fear begin to grow within him, but he slices into one of the legs of the beast with White Lotus, drawing blood.

The huge spider hisses and lunges down at Three Flowers. The mouth of the calm theatrical mask-like faces opens up to disgorge an impossible array of mandibles and teeth, which sink into Three Flower's arm. The smaller spider riding on its back chitters angrily at the sudden movement.

High above, Mystal Mar effortlessly balances on a narrow web strand, the spider before him flips onto the top of the strand to face him. The pale salsham'ai jabs at the spider with a single perfect move, but the attack is a mere pinprick. The spider counterattacks, finding the salsham'ai's flesh to be as hard as stone. Its mandibles clamp hard on his sword arm but fails to even make a mark. Quick as a heart-beat, Mystal Mar counterattacks, his rapier bursting into flames, but the spider contracts all its legs at once and the attack just misses.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Annika magic missile for 9 damage on Huge Spider

Three Flowers: Will save Vs Ghostly Light, 13+3=16, success. Balance check on web, 12+1-7=6, fail, unable to move next round. AoO from huge spider for approaching in range, miss. Three Flowers attack 15+5=20, hit for 1d6+2=8 damage. 

Mystal Mar: Move into range. Stone Bones strike 12+3=15, hit for 1d4-1 = 2 damage. Spider attacks, hit for 3 damage, absorbed by DR. Fiery riposte 4+3=7, miss touch attack.

Huge Spider bite attack hits Three Flowers for 11 damage, plus poison. Fort save 16+7=24, success.

Still waiting for Growling Ape's actions before I resolve Shakou, the other spiders and the white-ape thing.
[/SblOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2009)

Seeing his attack largely ineffective Mystal focuses on the spider and thrusts his rapier out at exact moment the spider comes back from his retreat.

OOC: move action: focus, standard: attack; 

if this doesnt kill it he teleports (next round)up and diagonal straight over big spider. Consider: 50' fall lasts about 2 seconds. It does 5d6 damage. But Mystal will be expecting the impact and will tumble to reduce damage. The spider will get sword driven by Mystals body weight (small as it is) and will get crushed between him and big spider further cushioning the fall. I'm giving you this in advance so you can consider the effects of such stunt.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape growls, but the growl is also like a cry for help. Nature will answer...

[sblock=ooc]
cast summon natures ally 2, defensive if needed.


Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2009)

OOC: What creature are you calling up?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2009)

ooc: a small fire elemental. Will be useful against webs.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 17, 2009)

Growling Ape's call is answered, a fire spirit burns into life beside the huge spider, and immediately attacks the smaller spider in front of it. The spider dodges its attacks and lunges for a bite, recoiling in shock from the heat, stinking smoke rising from singed hairs.

From behind, spider #1 flings a glob of webbing at Annika, but luckily it lands short. 

Shakou moves towards the figure in the cave, into the radius of the ghostly lighting. She feels her heart clench with unnatural fear as she does so, and her limbs begin to tremble. Closer to, she can now see the mysterious "white ape monster" more clearly. It isn't some kind of ape spirit thing after all. It looks more like a young human female, her pale skin begrimed in mud and her white hair grown so thick and long that hangs down over most of her body. This girl doesn't seem entirely natural, however. Her fingers end in wicked talons, and as she rears back, awaiting Shakou's approach, she hisses and displays a set of un-naturally sharp teeth.

Just then, the ghostly light winks out. The spider riding on the back of the huge one rears up rubbing its forelegs together and chittering in the strange spider language. A web of pure shadow forms in the air above Growling Ape's head, and drops down around him. He feels his sight growing dim, but with a surge of effort manages to shrug off the effect.

Meanwhile, overhead, Mystal and Mar and his spider opponent balance on the web strand, neither of them moving a whisker, waiting for the perfect opportunity to strike. Suddenly the spider lunges. Mystal Mar strike, his rapier sinking deep into the creature. It recoils, then quickly lunges again, flailing with a foreleg. The little swordsage takes a single step back and the mandibles miss him.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Finishing off Round 1:

Ape: Summon Small Fire Elemental. I placed it where it can attack the most enemies.
Fire Elemental: Attack Spider #5, 9+3 =12, miss.

Giant Spiders:

#1 Fire web at Annika, miss.
#2 Dead
#3 Bite vs. Mystal Mar. Dealt with in previous post.
#5 Attack elemental, hits for 2 damage. Makes Reflex save against Burn.

Shakou: Move 40 ft. towards feral girl thing. Will save 1+1=2, fail. Shakou is now shaken. The ghost light has now dropped, so this will last until the start of Round 3.

Everything else was resolved in the previous post.

Round 2
I resolved Mystal Mar's combat, since Neurotic has already given me his actions, and the fight won't affect the rest of you.

Spider #4 - casts spell on Grolwing Ape. Fortitude 10+5=15, makes save. (I rolled Spellcraft for Annika, but she doesn't recognise it). This drops the Ghost Light effect.

Annika-
Three Flowers-

Mystal Mar-  Focused Attack on Spider #3. Concentration 11+=19, gives +1d6 damage. Attack 9+5=14, hits for 1d4+1d6-1 damage = 6. 

Growling Ape-
Ape's Elemental-
Giant Spiders
#1
#3 Bite against Mystal Mar. Miss
#5

Shakou
Huge Spider
[/SBLOCK]

I've split the map up. Map a is the ground level, Map c is the highest level, 30 ft. above ground. No-one is on the middle level, so I've omitted it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2009)

Phantasmal flames flicker and crackle around Annika as she chants in the spirit tongue to send another pair of spectral 'feathers' wafting out at the giant spider.

(magic missile damage: 7)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2009)

A grimace of anger flickers across the otherwise impassive tripple-mask face of the huge spider ans Annika's fiery feathers explode into its body with a puff of magical flame, but the creature still stands firm, looming over Three Flowers.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Next up, Three Flowers. He's currently balanced on the huge web, which is a bit like standing on a cargo net. He needs to make a Balance DC 10 check to move anywhere, but he's able to reach the legs of the huge spider. A 5 ft. step would take him past Growling Ape's fire elemental and able to attck Spider #5 instead.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 22, 2009)

Three Flowers stands like a statue on his unsure footing and slashes White Lotus across the huge beast's legs.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2009)

Although the web trembles beneath his feet, Three Flowers manages a single strike with White Lotus and severs the end of one of the huge spider's legs. 

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Balance check 6+1 =7. Unable to move again.
Attack 19+5 = 24. 
Threat Confirm 15+5=20, critical hit. 2d6+4 damage = 13.

Next up, Growling Ape and his Amazing Fire Monkey.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Theroc (Jul 22, 2009)

Shakou calls to the others, "It looks like a twisted girl, with claws!" Her voice trembled slightly, the woman being unnerved by the entire situation... or so she rationalized.  She attempted to slink out of site of the girl, so as to get a closer look, and to try and determine whether or not she should use lethal force, or wait for the others.

[sblock=Actions]
Attempt to hide from the girl, moving out of her sight range, listening and using scent to tell the girl general location when possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 22, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape growls again, lightning dances across his back to his hands, as the small fire monkey continues his assault, springing up and touchnig the large spider with it's paws.

[sblock=ooc]
cast produce Lightning.
Fire monkey attack +3; dam 1d4 & 1d4 fire


Spells
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2009)

OOC: There's something very ... manga-esque about that image of Growling Ape casting Produce Lighting. Go Go Baboon Lightning! 

IC:

The spider ducks and weaves the attacks from the fiery monkey, and turns to scuttle up the web out of reach. As it departs, the fire monkey gets in a lucky blow, rupturing carapace with a thunderous crack. The thick hair of the spider's body catches on flame, producing a choking stench and sending the creatures into a squealing frenzy, legs frantically trying to beat out the flames.

The large spider that lurks behind the group fires another web at Annika. There is a brief flash of spiritual flame around the sorceress and the web strand hits an invisible barrier, dropping to the ground at her feet, now a useless tangle of drying fibres.

The huge spider raises the bleeding stump of its severed leg and slams it down onto Three Flowers, who manages to bash the blow aside with his shield.

Shakou tries to distract the savage girl with a quick feint in one direction, before ducking into the webs and shadows in the other, but the girl isn't fooled, and her pale gaze allows Shakou no respite to hide.

The spider riding on the back of the huge one chitters and rubs its forelegs again, and again a web of blackness splays out from it. This time, the blackness forms around Three Flowers' head, and the paladin finds his sight grow dim, before he fights off the effect.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Fire Elemental Attack: 1+3 = miss.
Spider #5 tries to move, provokes an AoO from fire elemental.
AoO 20+3=23, confirm crit 15+3=18, critical. 2d4 plus 1d4 damage = 7
Spider #1 fires web at Annika, misses.
Already resolved Spider #3 vs. Mar in above post.

Shakou is currently observed directly by the savage girl, so can't hide without a diversion. Bluff check 7+7=14, but does not beat Sense Motive, so she is currently unable to hide. You can move right back down the valley if you like. You no longer have the _shaken_ condition.

Huge Spider stomp attack on Three Flowers, misses.

Start of Round 4
Riding Spider casts spell on Three Flowers (not recognised).
Three Flowers Fort save 8+7=15, success.

Next up: Annika.
[/SBLOCK]

Edit: Oops, missed Theroc's post above.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 23, 2009)

OOC: I already posted my actions just above WD's, just so you know, Simon.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2009)

Back and ready to rock, folks.

Just to remind you, the initiative order is:

Annika
Three Flowers
Mystal Marr (I have his actions for this round)
Growling Ape
Ape's Elemental
Large Spiders
Shakou
Huge Spider

(Ghost Girl- unknown).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape growls and throws lightning at the nearest spider, as the small fire monkey continues his assault, springing up and touchnig the large spider with it's paws again.

[sblock=ooc]
Produce Lightning attack attack +6 (touch): dam 1d6+3
(used as melee touch, if needed to avoid AoO)

Fire monkey attack +3; dam 1d4 & 1d4 fire


Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2009)

Annika grimaces and hurls another pair of flaming missiles at the giant spider...but her powers are starting to wane again, too soon. She groans, frustrated by how quickly her essence is spent in a fight. Perhaps fueled by her sudden spike of low self-esteem, the spell turns out to be fairly weak as well.

(Magic missile for 5 damage. Wee. )
Roll Lookup


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 10, 2009)

Three Flowers is feeling zealous frenzy towards these abominations and slashes again at the closest monster.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2009)

Annika's fiery feathers again strike the huge spider and burn away small parts of its carapace.

Below it, still struggling to keep his balance on the now-bouncing web/net, Three Flowers strikes angrily at another nearby huge hairy leg, cutting it but not severing it like his previous attack.

Ape joins Three Flowers on the web, and the huge spider tries in vain to stamp on the newcomer. Ducking past the flailing leg, Ape punches back with his lightning-engulfed fist, sparking an arc of power onto the huge creature and giving rise to the stench of burning spider hair. Meanwhile, the large spider set on fire by Ape's elemental struggles backwards up the web, flailing its legs to extinguish the flame on its back, with the elemental doggedly pursuing. The elemental fails to land a blow, but the spider succumbs to the flames engulfing it, and collapes on the web, burning into a cloud of greasy smoke.

"Shallassa Oom!" says the huge spider.

High above, Mystal Mar abruptly vanishes from the webstrand in a puff of mist and reappears, BAMF!, 30 ft. in the air directly above the huge spider, and the large spider riding upon it. Dropping like a little white meteor, Mystal Marr spins in the air, feet and rapier point landing right on top of the smaller of the two spiders, then rolls to absorb the impact and drops to one side. The smaller spider squeals in surprise, the huge spider barely notices the impact. All things considered, Marr's attack seems to have affected the smaller spider less than would be expected.

The large spider behind fires another web strand from where it is perched off the ground. This one lands on the spot recently vacated by Growling Ape. There is a crunching sound as the spider that had just been battling Mystal Mar up above rappels to the ground on its own web strand and lands on the piles of moss-covered bones, just a few feet from Annika.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

Annika - magic missile for 5 damage on huge spider.

Three Flowers - balance check 7+1=8, unable to perform move action. Attack 17+5=22, hit on huge spider for 1d6+2=4 damage.

Mystal Mar - Shadow jaunt to air above huge spider, about 30 ft. up. To tumble and avoid damage is a DC 15 check, so what I did was, since he also wants to add damage, give a +1d6 for every 5 points over this DC. Mystal is small, so he only causes 1d6 damage to somebody by falling on them from that height (see falling objects rule, SRD). Tumble check 27 in total, so +2d6. Attack 20+3=23, Confirm 7+3=10, no critical. Rapier damage 1d4-1=2. Falling damage 3d6=10 to spider shaman, who seems to have some sort of damage reduction.

Growling Ape, move onto web, AoO from huge spider misses. Touch attack 16+6=22, hit. 1d6+3 damage = 7 electric damage.

Elemental - 1+3=4, miss. Burn damage 1d6=5. Puts spider #5 down. Note that it is a D&D cliche that spider webs burn quickly and easily. These big cargo net style ones don't.

Spider #1 (behind). Fire web at Ape, miss.

Spider #3 (above). Drops to ground.

Next up, Shakou. With the ghost light extinguished, she is no longer shaken.

Rough positions (since people have had trouble with the Excel files):

Three Flowers, Ape and Ape's fire monkey are all on the rear cargo-web, adjacent to the huge spider. Ape and Three Flowers are adjacent and in front of the huge spider. The fire monkey is halfway up the left-hand side.

Annika is on the ground immediately south of this web. A large spider (#3, injured) has landed about 10 ft. behind her to the southeast, and further south, on another cargo-web, there is a second spider (#5, uninjured) firing webs (so far, with no success).

Shakou is to the west of the rear cargo-web, on the ground, about 30 ft. from the "ghost girl" who is to the northwest.

Mystal Marr is on top of the huge spider, adjacent to the "spider shaman", who is also on top of the huge spider.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

As the fire monkey disappears in a puff of smoke, Ape tries to place his lightning fist on the spider again.

[sblock=ooc]
Produce Lightning attack attack +6 (touch): dam 1d6+3


Fire monkey duration ended.


Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 11, 2009)

OOC: I short-changed you a point of damage, WD. Have amended that. Not enough to kill the huge spider, surprisingly


----------



## Theroc (Aug 11, 2009)

Shakou would tentatively approach the 'Ghost-Girl' staying several yards back, attempting to discern whether or not the girl was hostile, and weighing whether or not she should attack the strange being, or whether to simply try to talk her into speaking with the group once they'd dealt with the spiders.

OOC:
Sense Motive check on the girl in white, move to where she's about 10' from the girl in white.  If that's somehow not valid, please let me know.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 12, 2009)

Shakou moves closer to the girl, who flexes her unnatural claws, bares her fang-like teeth and hisses a warning, but doesn't rush out to attack the approaching tiger. Briefly, another small face, framed by wild dark hair, appears behind the white girl, before ducking back inside the cave. Similar in appearance, almost what the white girl would look like if she were "normal".

Meanwhile, the huge spider takes a faltering step back up the web, and lunges down at Growling Ape. Once again, the mouth of the passive white masks opens to reveal an unfeasable collection of teeth and mandibles, that surge out with a stream of drool and clamp onto Ape's shoulder, tearing flesh.

In front of Mystal Marr, on the lurching back of the huge spider, the smaller spider rubs its forelegs and chitters  sounds that are almost like words, as it ducks and bobs away from the probing thrusts of Marr's rapier. Dark mist rises from its body, quickly swirling up to block all vision. The spider steps back out of Marr's sight.

[sblock=OOC]
Huge spider bite attack on Ape, hits for 8 damage. 

Spider Shaman Concentration check for defensive casting, success. Obscuring mist effect on top of huge spider.

Huge Spider is looking pretty beaten up. Of the medium-sized spiders, three are left - the spellcasting one atop the huge spider, the one firing webs from behind (unharmed) and one threatening Annika (injured by Mystal Marr).

Next up:

Annika (soider #3 about 10 ft. away)
Three Flowers (25/36 hp) (on web, next to huge spider)
Mystal Marr (on top of huge spider)
Growling Ape (29/37 hp) (on web, next to huge spider)
Spiders
Shakou (northwest corner of canyon)
Huge Spider
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Feeling his spell ebb, Ape tries to ignore the burning pain and to release the rest of the lightning into the spider.

[sblock=ooc]
Produce Lightning attack attack +6 (touch): dam 1d6+3


 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2009)

Mystal ignores the shaman for the moment even increasing the distance by stepping back. He uses short pause given by shaman's retreat to refocus. Raising his rapier with both hands he plunges it with all his focus downward.

OOC: Move action: focused attack; Standard action: mist strike tehnique (two attack rolls, if both hit +1d6 cold damage, otherwise use higher value to determine if the attack hits.)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2009)

Annika whirls as the spider lands behind her. Up close the size of the thing is horrifying and unnatural. The rapid, jerky motions of its legs remind her of all the times she's seen spiders pounce with unthinkable, terrible speed in their webs. Now this one was more than big enough to do the same to her!

She desperately grabs at her fading magical power and directs another pair of mystical blasts at it!

(Spellweaving 2 level 0 slots into a level 1, and casting magic missile for 2d4+2. Damage...5 Roll Lookup  *weeps* Oh well. AC 16 due to Shield.)


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 19, 2009)

Three Flowers keeps his assault on the foul beast, White Lotus whirling in a dance of death.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2009)

Winter had missed the Old Vashti's funeral by several weeks, but he recognised her successor, referred to locally as the "Young" Vashti, as Aru Leng, the grand-niece of the Old Vashti and a long-term resident of the narvinda.

Aru told Winter of another group of people gathered together by the Old Vashti's last will and testament, and sent on some kind of mystery trail set up by the old woman. Currently, these people were investigating missing livestock to the south of town, so Winter set off to find them.

Beyond the outskirts of town he found a farm on the eaves of an ancient bamboo forest. The farmer regarded him strangely at first, muttering something aout "another one", but eventually told Winter that the people he was after ("a strange looking lot") had followed the trail of a creature that had been taking his livestock into Kumo Forest, meaning the bamboo.

Winter was not, by nature, a tracker, but it wasn't too hard to follow the trail of a large group of people who had recently cut their way through tangled forest. And then the sounds of battle drew him on, over tumbled, moss-covered bamboo culms and old fallen stones to a crevasse rent through a cliff face. Within he found a web-choked ravine, and at the end, a strange battle in progress.

Dominating all is a huge spider-creature, easily the size of a house, balanced on a massive web that swept down to the ground like a scramble net. One leg is severed, and it bleeds from other wounds. Instead of a spider's head, it has three pale mask-like human faces, joined by the eyes and eerily impassive. Smoke or dark mist seems to rise from its back, and as Winter watches an small smider, still about the size of a horse, casts a strand of web up to another web-net high above and begins to climb out of the smoke.

Two comparitively tiny figures are stood upon the net, fighting the terrible spider-demon. One is a young Asharan man, wielding a scimitar with incredible elan. He seems to be fencing with one of the spider's legs, neither of them scoring a hit on the other. To his right is baboon in man's clothing, its arms wreathed in lightning. The baboon is doing better than the Asharan man, scorching the huge spider with a single touch of its lightning wreathed paws.

In front of the net is a striking red-haired woman in a simple wrap-around dress. Another of the smaller spiders drops from above to land behind her, and she whirls around to face it. As she does so, a pair of fiery feathers manifest before her and slam into the spider, causing it to crumple into a ball. A third of the smaller giant spiders leaps from a lower web - Winter had not spotted it until it moved - and scuttles over to the woman. There is a flash of some kind of glowing shield around her, but the spider still manages to nip her with its mandibles before dropping back in a defensive posture.

Finally, across to the left, a wild-looking albino girl, passingly similar to Winter would look if he never bathed or cut his hair, leaps from a cave opening and charges towards a big cat, what looks like a Fnoi tiger, lurking nearby. Thw white girl has unnaturally long claws or talons, and she rakes the tiger savagely.

[sblock=OOC]
Although that's from Winter's viewpoint, hopefully everyone can figure out what happened to them in that round (except Mystal Marr who is hidden from Winter's view. See below). At the moment, Annika is the only one able to see Winter, although she is threatened by a giant spider.

Annika - Magic Missile on Spider #3, 5 damage, enough to kill it.

Three Flowers - Balance check 15+1=16, success. Able to make 5 ft. step to reach Huge Spider but suffers and AoO, which misses. Three Flowers attack 3+5=8, also misses.

Mystal Marr - Focussed Strike. Concentration 20+8 =28, +2d6 damage. Two attacks for Shadow Technique. Attack #1 9+3=12, fails to pierce carapace. Attack #2 16+3=19, success. Damage 1d4-1+2d6= 8 total.

Growling Ape - Lightning touch attack 9+6=15, hit. Damage 1d6+3=6

Spider #1 (only one left), charges Annika. Hits for 5 damage. Annika makes Fortitude save.

White Girl charges Shakou. Claw attack hits for 5 damage plus poison, Shakou fails Fort save, suffers 6 Str damage.

Winter can act in this round, followed by Shakou.

Nearest to Winter are Annika and Spider #1. Then Huge Spider plus Three Flowers and Growling Ape adjacent (and Marr on top), finally Shakou and White Girl.  There is also the other smaller giant spider climbing higher into the webs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2009)

Finding the weak spot required his full concentration and he wasn't doing enough on armored back of the spider. Mystal moves toward the head of the spider and jabs his rapier into one of the faces. 

OOC: He will roll down spiders head if needed and keep hold on spiders bristles by his legs to prevent falling down.


----------



## silveryfox (Aug 20, 2009)

Winter enters the ravine by gliding down from one of the sides. His loose robes whirl in the wind and outline his frail frame. Concern mixed with panic is painted across his pale face, outright combat is nothing he is particularly experienced with. 

Not knowing what to make of the tiger and wild looking girl, Winter, as he reaches the bottom, whips forth his silvered flute in one hand and rushes toward the red lady. Mumbling an incantation and briefly closing his eyes, lights suddenly dance in his outstretched hand, like silver petals.

Panting he approaches the red-haired lady, "*I-I'm here to help*". 
Holding his distance to the giant spider, Winter reaches out to Annika. The sparkles of light immediately converge upon Annika's wound forming up like a flower of light. The light briefly shines before sinking into the wound and healing the woman. 

Winter looks at the demon spider, whilst still trying to have some sort of control of where the giant spider is, "*What is that thing?*"

OOC: Hi everybody! *wave wave*

[sblock=OOC: ]
_(You will roll my HP, right?)

Cure Light Wounds_ (Spontaneous cast by converting Bless to a Cure spell) on the recently hurt Annika: touch heals 1d8+2

Trying to learn something about the demon spider with a Knowledge (Arcana) +8, don't know if this should be a separate standard action. 

*Cleric Spells* (CL: 2, DC: 12+spell level)
Level 0 [4]: Purify Food and Drink, Cure Minor Wounds x3
Level 1 [3+1*]: Cause Fear, (Bless), Sanctuary, True Strike*
*Domain spell

*Bard Spells* (CL: 1, DC: 12+spell level)
Level 0 [2]: Detect Magic, Light
*
Winter*
HP: 27
AC: 16, Touch: 12, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +4
Will: +7
Init: +6
Listen/Spot: +2
Knowledge (Arcana) +8
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: He will roll down spiders head if needed and keep hold on spiders bristles by his legs to prevent falling down.




OOC: You want to use a maneuvre with that or just a straightforward attack? Since he has to move, you won't be able to use Focussed Strike this round.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 21, 2009)

By my account I used everything but counter charge, so no more maneuvers until I recover them...hmmm...change action? No, for now he does as described, every little hit counts. And I didn't think he could use focused attack...consider it default in any round he doesn't move.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

New sparks rustle from ape's back to his paws as Ape tries to release the power of the lightning into the spider.

[sblock=ooc]
Produce Lightning attack attack +6 (touch): dam 1d6+3


 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 21, 2009)

The strange magic of the newcomer feels cold, but Annika's bite wound is almost completely healed. The spider bobs and weaves, assessing which target to go for - the flame-haired woman or the frost-haired man.

The huge spider gradually backs away from its attackers, its posture crouched low and self-contained. One huge hairy foreleg darts out and attempts to sweep Growling Ape's legs from beneath him, but the baboon form is too agile and executes a neat jump at the last second.

[sblock=Winter]
Winter has not come across anything like the huge spider creature before, making him think it may be some kind of unique demon (demon here meaning any kind of evil spirit creature, not anything to do with the Abyss). It looks like a fairly simplistic monster, however, little more than a huge spider with a bizarre appearance. He also realises that the dark cloud hovering over its back is the result of a spell, and not connected to the huge beast.
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Winter: CLW on Annika 1d8+2=4

Huge spider makes trip attempt on Growling Ape (it has Improved Trip, so no AoO), but fails. 

Next up, Shakou, then back to Annika again.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Aug 25, 2009)

Shakou felt herself weaken drastically after the hit, and decided that discretion is the better part of valor... attempted to retreat from this being and perhaps bring attention to her plight.  The venom was not fun at all.

[sblock=Stuff]
'Tumble' away from the demon-girl of doom and if possible charge the giant spider from a flanking position and pounce.

Tumble bonus=+10
BAB=2
Bite+4 claw attacks[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 26, 2009)

OOC: Shakou won't be able to reach the Huge spider in one go, because it is up on the web, now about 10 ft. above the ground. She could jump up and engage it with a single attack, or she could charge/pounce the Medium spider in front of Annika and Winter.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 27, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Shakou won't be able to reach the Huge spider in one go, because it is up on the web, now about 10 ft. above the ground. She could jump up and engage it with a single attack, or she could charge/pounce the Medium spider in front of Annika and Winter.




(OOC: That works, sorry, didn't realize the massive one wasn't on ground level.  Help Annika and Winter, maybe they can help me with crazy demon chick, lol.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 27, 2009)

Shakou spins on her paws and weaves away from the pale, poisonous girl. The tiger turns her move into a charge, bounds across the canyon and pounces onto the back of the spider threatening Annika and Winter. Teeth sink into the creature and four sets of claws scrabble at its carapace as tiger and spider spin across the bone-covered floor of the canyon in an orange and black flurry.

When the ball of melee comes to a halt, it is Shakou who is victorious, dripping with dark spider blood. The spider, one leg twitching convulsively, is a crushed, torn mess.

High above, the spell-casting spider scuttles across the webbing to the canyon wall. All that is left is the huge spider, battered and bleeding, and the strange white girl, who has not followed Shakou on her mad dash.

[SBLOCK=OOC]0
Shakou Tumble 5+14= 19, success.

Charge, flanking for bite, two claws and two rake attacks. (+4 due to modifers, -3 due to poison)
Bite 11+6=17, hit for 1d6=5 damage plus sneak attack 2d6=8 damage.
Claw 3+1 = 4, miss.
Claw 13+1 = 14, hit. 1d3 = 1 damage plus sneak attack 2d6=10 damage.
Rake 10+1= 11, miss.
Rake 6 +1 = 11, miss.

Total damage dealt to spider is 24, enough to kill it twice over! That's going to be a pretty devestating tactic 

Next up: Annika
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mystal, hanging just above the faces of great spider focuses and plunges his tiny weapon into one of the faces. He hopes these are not just ornamental armored shell, but some kind of eyes.

OOC: focused attack.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2009)

Annika grimly maintains her concentration, even as her magic continues to fade to just a flickering limelight around her. With a twitch of her wrist, she flicks another pair of ephemeral feathers of energy at the enormous, wounded spider.

(weaving 2 more 0 level slots for another magic missile. Please roll damage (2d4+2) for me, since IC is inaccessible until I get home tonight.)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Three Flowers is determined in bringing this abomination down and continues his assault.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2009)

(OOC - Okay, okay, I'll roll!   7 points of damage. Roll Lookup )

In other news: Ping?


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2009)

OOC: I'm back!

Annika's fiery feather strikes the huge spider hard, as it comes under a concerted assault by Three Flowers, Mystal Mar and Growling Ape. The blades of Three Flowers and Mystal Mar fail to pierce its carapace, but finally a lightning strike from Growling Ape brings the beast crashing down without a sound.

Mystal Mar clings to the top of the creature with his feet, but its fall shakes the web violently. Growling Ape keeps his balance with his baboon dexterity, but Three Flowers falls prone onto the webbing.

With a howl of rage, the white girl bounds across the canyon floor, leaps onto the web and rips into Three Flowers with her filthy claws.

Annika, Winter and Shakou stand about 30 ft. away from all this on the canyon floor.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Annika -Magic missile on huge spider, 7 damage.

Three Flowers - Balance to attack = 20, Attack 5+5=10, miss.

Mystal Marr - Attack huge spider, 3+3=6, miss. (I didn't bother rolling for focussed strike)

Growling Ape - lightning touch attack 7+6=13, hit. 3 damage. Enough to bring the thing down.

Balance checks for Three Flowers (7+1=8, fail) and Growling Ape (17+2=19, success) due to death throes.

White Girl charge attack on Three Flowers with claw, attack=20, damage = 4. Three Flowers Fortitude save 17+7=24, success.

Still to act:

Winter
Shakou

and then we're back to the start of initiative order:

Annika
Three Flowers
Mystal Marr
Growling Ape
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2009)

Mystal rides the beast down and as the web bounces back he uses the action to launch himself high in the air and folding himself in tight ball. He drops down on enraged girl and moment before impact straigthens up striking her with foot fists, trying to disable her or at least remove her from Three Flowers. He bounces off and raises his rapier defensively.

OOC: jump using web rebound action to enhance it. Drop down on the girl striking her with unarmed attack. Use focused attack if possible as usual. Mystal rebounds, not wanting to be in grapple with clawed girl. Probably total defense action next round.


----------



## silveryfox (Sep 17, 2009)

Falling backwards as the tiger charges in, Winter quickly get to his feet. Astonished as the tiger actually helps, Winter shakes his head and try to collect himself, fear and uncertainty still visible on his face. Taking a short step back, Winter takes his flute to his lips and blows, letting his magic wash over and into the soft tunes. The music is hard to discern, but the thoughts drift to the aftermath of battle and a memory of glory.

[sblock=OOC: ]
*Inspire Courage (Su): *To be affected, you must hear the bard play and effect will last for so long+5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Inspire Courage is a mind-affecting ability.

*Bardic Music: * (3-1)=2/day
*
Winter*
HP: 27
AC: 16, Touch: 12, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +4
Ref: +4
Will: +7
Init: +6
Listen/Spot: +2
Knowledge (Arcana) +8
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2009)

Annika's face contorts in visible effort as she musters the last of her spiritual energy and compresses it into one last shot!

(Weaving last two 0 level slots into a magic missile...for a stunning 6 damage to Crazy Girl.  Roll Lookup )


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

 [sblock=ooc]
Which enemies are in Ape's sight?

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2009)

OOC:

Just to clarify the lay of the land:

On the large web are Three Flowers (fighting Spooky Girl), with Growling Ape a fet feet to the left (east). The Huge Spider corpse is next to them, atop this is Mystal Marr.

So, 3F, Ape, MM and the spooky girl are all within easy reach of each other.

On the ground, a short distance south and east of the first group are Annika, Winter and Shakou. They are about 30 ft. from the first group, so can reach and interact in one round.

There are no other enemies about. Most of the spiders are dead, except for the one that was on the Huge Spider's back. This has now climbed out the top of the canyon.

Over to the north and west is the cave where Spooky Girl came from, and there is another wild girl (but not white with fangs and claws) lurking inside it. She does not currently seem to be a threat. Members of the first group could get to her in one round, if desired.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 21, 2009)

Three Flowers shakes the girl from his back and spins around with White Lotus, stumbling to keep his footing and tries to ignore the bleeding wounds that already crisscross his body. But even in such position there is perfect elegance and beauty in his moves.

OOC: So what are the consequenses of my failed balance check? If I can, I'll attack the girl.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

With the biggest enemy fallen, Ape uses his acrobatic abilities to reach the creepiest. Hopefully, it will be harmed by lightning, too.

[sblock=ooc]
Produce Lightning attack attack +6 (touch): dam 1d6+3


 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> OOC: So what are the consequenses of my failed balance check? If I can, I'll attack the girl.




From the fall of the huge spider, Three Flowers is now prone.

You can still attack, with the usual penalties for such a position, if you wish.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 21, 2009)

OOC: Hmm... Getting up will provoke aoo... but figting prone gives me -4 to ac and attacks... Yeah, I'll get up and then attack.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2009)

Annika's burning feather smacks the strange white girl in the chest, causing her to recoil with a hiss of anger and pain. Three Flowers uses this distraction to roll to his feet, dodging a claw strike from the girl as he does so. White Lotus slices her along the arm, his movements seem to be aided by the strange music played by the newcomer. The girl staggers from the onslaught.

Mystal Marr drops down from the top of the fallen spider-demon, one of his little feet balled in a fist. He strikes the white girl in the face and bounces back, landing next to Three Flowers, but his blow is enough to knock the girl out.

In the cave mouth, the other girl moves forwards, making scared whimpering noises. She seems torn between fear of the group and concern for the white girl.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

Annika: Magic Missile for 6 damage.

Three Flowers: Stand up (AoO misses). Scimitar Attack 9+5+1 (bardic music) = 15, hit. 1d6+2+1 damage = 7.

Mystal Marr unarmed strike 18+1+1=20, damage 1d3-1+1 = 1 nonlethal.

White girl is down. She is actually on 0 hit points +1 nonlethal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2009)

[sblock=DrSimon]This is where shaman and swordsage part ways  where he would take over and start talking, Mystal will drop into background and hide as soon as he gets some cover (webs, Three Flowers, etc).

Please roll Hide and Move Silently, Mystal moves to the cave, unheard and unseen if possible...and keeps a lookout for that spellcasting spider...(free spot and listen checks every round due to feat)
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Sep 21, 2009)

Shakou doesn't say anything at the moment, turning to move as swiftly as possible towards the scene of the fighting.

[OOC: Move towards creepy girl and the rest of the party.]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2009)

Now totally out of magic, Annika feels a surge of relief as the murderous woman falls...and then an odd stab of guilt at seeing the other one's conflict.

"If you don't attack us, we'll let you come and help her!" Annika calls. "We didn't come here wanting to fight!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 24, 2009)

Mystal Mar slips away into the gloom at the edge of the canyon, his pale skin seeming to darken as he does so. Those who know where the salsham'ai went can just about make him out as he moves, but if you look away and look back, it takes a lot of searching to locate him again. He creeps closer to the cave.

The girl cocks her head and listens to Annika, moving slowly and cautiously forwards, glancing between Annika and the fallen girl. She stops a few feet away from the fallen girl, looking nervously at Ape and Three Flowers.

[sblock=Annika and Shakou]
The girl doesn't seem to understand the words that you are saying, she seems to be responding more to tone of voice and posture.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Growling Ape and Shakou]
The white girl, currently lying unconscious at Three Flowes' feet, quite clearly carries the scent of the creature that took the geese.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Could Ape try wild empathy? She is no traditional 'beast' but I always thought this ability to be working with posture and gesture.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 24, 2009)

Three Flowers takes a step away from the girl and lowers his sword, as clearly as he can implicating that the other one is free to help her friend.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 24, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Could Ape try wild empathy? She is no traditional 'beast' but I always thought this ability to be working with posture and gesture.
> [/sblock]




OOC: You can have a go. Seems to be a feral child.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"Easy, girl. Everything is alright. ... Have somebody something to eat or like that?" Ape tries to comfort the girl and asks around.

[sblock=ooc]
Wild Empath+2

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Sep 24, 2009)

Shakou remains quiet, simply moving back slightly, ready to pounce on the girl should she prove hostile, or should the other become hostile after being helped.

"She smells the same as the scent on the geese..."  Shakou noted quietly, gesturing to the wounded girl.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 24, 2009)

The girl crawls closer to her companion, moving right up to her when Three Flowers steps away. She hisses at Growling Ape, then, emitting whimpering noises, begins licking the wounds of the white girl, and gently stroking her hair.

Now that you can see these two clearly, they are quite similar despite the strange mutations of the white girl. They seem to be pubescent girls, naked except for their long, matted hair and a thick layer of dirt. Facially they look very similar - sisters, perhaps. The one seems otherwise like a normal Anhoine girl, the other has been warped by some strange magic - you all know that there are spirits that can do such a thing to a person, but specifically what in this case, you aren't sure. It looks like they have grown up in the wild. Raised by giant spiders?

A gentle drizzle begins to fall from the sky. Here, beneath the bamboo canopy and the webs, you are quite dry.

[SBLOCK=Mystal Mar]
You can see no sign of the spider shaman.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Shakou]
Shakou feels weak and shivery, but the poison does not seem to be getting worse.
(ooc: made second Fort save)
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2009)

Mystal proceeds his hiding/climbing and takes a peek inside the cave


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2009)

"We need some way to communicate with them," Annika says. "I've used up all my magic...I really don't want to fight anymore if we can avoid it."


----------



## Theroc (Sep 25, 2009)

Shakou attempts to shake some of the blood from the mauled spider and her own blood from her fur so it doesn't dry matted, but she does comment.

"The violent one has a nasty strike.  I feel weaker than usual..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"It seems they don't like us. _Don't bite the hand that feeds you._" Ape responds to Annika.

[sblock=ooc]

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 28, 2009)

Mystal pauses, recovering his expended maneuvers, ready for more trouble.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2009)

Annika frowns at Ape as whatever he was trying to imply flew right over her head.

"They don't have to like us...but they're the ones stealing geese, so they're the ones we have to deal with. We could talk with the wolves and work something out. But if we can't talk to these girls...I don't know what to do. We can't just kill them."


----------



## Theroc (Sep 28, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "They don't have to like us...but they're the ones stealing geese, so they're the ones we have to deal with. We could talk with the wolves and work something out. But if we can't talk to these girls...I don't know what to do. We can't just kill them."




"Who says?  That one attacked me without provocation from me and I'm still feeling the effects.  What happens when people assault others in towns after stealing geese numerous times?  If we cannot communicate with them, and they will not stop what they are doing, I see little choice, since that is likely what will be done by others in any case..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"This is not our way, nor the way of nature." Ape responds to the 'suggestion'.

[sblock=ooc]

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2009)

OOC: Wild Empathy does seem to work with the girl, I just rolled really badly before. So Ape might be able to "tame" her, but it only conveys very simple messages.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 30, 2009)

Ape tries again with his method of communicating with wild creatures. With non-threatening body language, soothing vocalisations and a bit of dried fish from his rations, the baboon-man manages to calm the wild girl and she lets him approach her and her twisted sibling. 

Whimpering slightly, the feral girl holds up the wounded arm of her white sibling and puts it down again, then holds it up, whimpers plaintively at Ape and offers the arm to him. She then grabs the dried fish and eats it hungrily.

At the mouth of the cave, Mystal Mar concentrates on his maneuvres, but first he peeks inside. It is a shallow cave with a large nest of what looks like hair, leaves and branches, webbing, feathers and assorted other random items woven together. At the back of the cave there seems to be a door carved into the stone.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Giving a bit of a nudge as I don't want the game to bog down too much. It's up to you what you do with the feral girl and her wierd sister but for the moment the normal child is friendly towards Ape. Not sure if Winter has any means to communicate, nor if Silveryfox is still with us.

Checks rolled: Wild Empathy for Ape, Spot for Mystal Mar.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 30, 2009)

Mystal crawls along the nets above the heads of his companions, still on the lookout for spider shaman. As he reaches them, he just pokes his head down, trying not to spook pale girl too much with his sudden appearance. She is much as he is. after all.

"There are doors in their cave. Judging by the refuse they accumulated, they live here quite some time. My guess would be that as spiders grew and the place got it's reputation as haunted, they overhunted the area and had to go out for food. Can you talk to them? Ask them about the doors?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:4/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Knowing that he is no good healer, Ape nonetheless tries to do his best to bring the situation to a peaceful end. With a short prayer, his hand takes a slightly green glow. He touches the wounded arm, bestowing minor healing.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting cure minor wounds

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2009)

The girls startles when Mystal Mar speaks but, as Ape casts his spell and the wound clots, she looks at the baboon and then gently bunts him with her head. 

OOC: It wouldn't be possible (or at least, would be very difficult) to ask about such things as doors using Wild Empathy. You'd need some other means of communication, assuming that the girls even knows what a "door" is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:4/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape looks around for a free spot on the ground and a suitable stick to draw some pictures to communicate with the 'girls'.
[sblock=ooc]


 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 1, 2009)

Shakou lays down quietly, trying to rest off the effects of the wound the girl gave her.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2009)

OOC: Looking for a stick? Ape carries a quarterstaff! However, if he doesn't want to use it for drawing...

Ape looks around and finds a piece of bamboo cane suitable for his needs. The ground here is covered with a layer of mossy bones, (mostly from small animals, a few might be humanoid) but pushing them aside he finds a patch of bare earth, plus some filthy yen coins buried amongst the bones.

Attempting to communicate with the feral girl using pictures turns out to be a futile endeavour, however. She watches intently as Ape inscribes a diagram on the ground, but doesn't seem to comprehend. She quickly becomes bored with the moving stick and watches Ape's face instead, then touches his fur, picks up the stick to look at it, even traces the images Ape has drawn but all without any indication that she understands what he's trying to do. He seems to have her enthralled by the strange action, however.

"Buh!" she says.

Meanwhile, her warped sister stirs. She may be about to come around from her unconsciousness.

Scouting the area above, Mystal Mar finds no sign of the shaman spider, at least no longer in the canyon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:4/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape smiles at the girls and asks the others: "Any other ideas? _The hands of many construct a building._"

[sblock=ooc]


 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2009)

"Yes. Let's do away with them and explore the door. I would not kill them unneccessary, but if she comes to and attacks I don't think we have a choice. Let's give them some space so normal one can 'explain' it to the other.

Oh, and that caster spider is nowhere to be seen. I'll go toward the cave again as soon as we see what feral girl does."

With that, Mystal retreats back on upper level and all but dissapears in whiteness of spider webs.

OOC: Hide above, wait for the girl action, go toward the cave or kill the girl as needed.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2009)

"I think we should bring them to the Vashti," Annika says as she studies the girls. "Maybe she can teach them to be human beings. That would solve the goose problem too."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 5, 2009)

Three Flowers, knowing well that he is all but useless with the children is standing a bit further away, counting syllabels as he composes a poem about the fight.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 5, 2009)

"And if the girls refuse to go?  It's not as if we can explain we mean them no harm... after all, we did fight them, and just killed several of those huge spiders..."

Shakou wondered.  It wasn't that she WANTED to kill them.  Well, she sorta wanted to kill the one who wounded her without any real provocation... but not really.  She just did not know of a better solution.  Most of the other ones had a dubious chance of success, and seemed extremely difficult.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2009)

"It looks to me like Ape just DID explain that to them," Annika points out, nodding at where the girl was seemingly much more curious than afraid. "I'm not saying it'll be easy, but we can't kill them now."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:4/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"I was lost before, bus was helped by a Vashti. They deserve the same."

[sblock=ooc]


 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 6, 2009)

"Very well then, leave them be, we'll return them after we're finished here. Let's see to that door."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2009)

Winter has been standing to one side, watching this discussion. He approaches the group.

"M-my name is Winter," he says. "The V-vashti sent me." He looks about him. "Your t-tiger is hurt. May I?" He kneels down beside Shakou and examines her. Gently, he touches the wound and Shakou feels a pleasant, tingling cold sensation. "The w-wound is poisoned, I can't heal that, b-but you should be better soon."

Gesturing with his flute at the feral sisters, he adds. "M-my music can help calm one of them, b-but once I start playing I m-must keep going or the effect will end, s-so you need to decide what to do first."

Mystal Mar returns to study the door in the cave. Once he has wiped the cobwebs away, it is a simple stone door but with no visible hinges or handle. The only obvious feature is a blank square in the middle, framed by an ornate carved outline.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
So, I PMed Silveryfox but no reply. Not sure where Winter's stutter came from 

Shakou has Fast Healing 1 for 1 minute, so she will eventually recover up to 10 hit points, but not the lost Strength.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2009)

Annika hikes up to the cave to get a look at the door as well.

"It looks like it has some kind of a keyhole," she observes, indicating the square slot. "Maybe one of the girls has something that fits into it?"


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
With the HP system we have here, wouldn't those HP's have come from her grace HP, which regenerate anyway?  The main issue is the str damage.[/sblock]

Shakou followed the majority of the group, recuperating and hoping that her strength will soon return, though suspecting that was a longshot.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:4/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"I can try to ask them..."

[sblock=ooc]
Doing just that.

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 13, 2009)

> obvious feature is a blank square in the middle, framed by an ornate carved outline




I didn't see it as keyhole by description, it seems more like empty stone square in the middle of some pattern. Can we get clarification and maybe better description of the outline?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Neurotic has it right - it's more like a blank picture frame than a slot or anything like that. Annika, in fact, has seen such a thing before. It's a _shempo_ door, like the one that opened the shrine/spirit gate on Ropoko Island. In order to get the door to open, you need to inscribe a letter or glyph in the frame. What that letter or glyph might be in this case is not obvious.

None of you have sufficient Knowledge (arcana) to know more about _shempo_ doors. Winter might. Jar'Thol might, or the Vashti might. Can they be opened by other means? Can you discover what symbol to use if you don't know it? What happens if you inscribe the wrong symbol? Are they always associated with routes to the Spirit Realm?

You don't know. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2009)

(OOC - The confusion is partly me being intentionally obscure, and partly my faulty memory. I realized that the door didn't have a traditional keyhole...Annika was referring to the 'picture frame' as being a keyhole in the sense that it opens a door when exposed to the right doohickey, not being literal. However, I thought I remembered the other door opening when some object was pressed against it...I forgot you had to write on it. So that changes things, clearly.

Fortunately, Annika's not much smarter than I am about such things, so it's IC for her not to be exactly right about how this works. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 14, 2009)

The pale girl comes around and immediately springs into a defensive posture, hissing at Ape and Winter who stand nearby. Her sister, however, puts a comforting hand on her arm and makes a whimpering sound. This calsm her a bit, but she stills remains on alert.

Ape tries to convey the question of "door" and "key" but has no success in making the girls understand. It is pretty obvious that they have nothing on them that might be of use, as they have, well, nothing on.

Searching the cave, Annika and Mystal find various items woven into the "nest", some of them precious stones and a few small, finely carved items that might be talismans or charms of some kind.

[SBLOCK=Found Items]
Various yen coins of still legal tender.
A small piece of green jade.
A rose quartz crystal.
A piece of sky's tear crystal.
A small piece of green jade carved into the shape of a cat.
A small piece of rosewood carved into the shape of a rat.
A piece of tortoiseshell with a protective prayer written on it.
A small piece of bone carved into the shape of a fat man holding a bunch of keys.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2009)

Would fat man with the keys fit into empty square?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 14, 2009)

OOC: Not particularly. All of the figurines are tiny things, about one inch high. The square is about 12 inches per side, and there's no obvious hole or niche where a figurine would fit.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

"So... what exactly are we looking for?"  Shakou asked, her head slowly turning about as she looked around.  She was rather at a loss, having not been around the group since the beginning, having no idea what this group actually DID, or what exactly had happened to them, so she just watched in case something happened that she knew how to deal with.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 15, 2009)

Didn't original group get some favor of the spirits?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

With a short prayer, Ape's eyes turn emerald and he looks again at the items and the door.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting detect magic. First looking at the items, then on the 'door'.

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Growling Ape]
The following items radiate magic:

The door - moderate abjuration.
The jade cat - faint aura, undetermined.
The wooden rat - faint transmutation. It holds a spell that enhances stealth (_cleave to the shadows_).
The tortoiseshell - faint abjuration. Holds _protection from spirits_.
The bone watchman - faint transmutation. Holds _knock_.

All four talismans are single use. I've gone with the Pathfinder method of being able to identify items with a Spellcraft check using _Detect Magic_, as it saves a lot of extra messing about. Ape rolled quite well.

Edit: The talismans act in the same fashion as scrolls. If you don't have that particular spell in your list, you need a Use Magic Device check to activate one.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"The door is magical, as is the cat, but I cannot identify it's magic. The rat is a stealth charm, the shell protects from spirits and the wachtman opens, at least normal, doors. They are one use and I fear you have to be a mage or priest to activate them." Ape explains, pointing on one item after another.

[sblock=ooc]
_Are cleave to the shadows_ and _protection from spirits_ on the druid spell list?


 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2009)

"Wait! I think I understand!" Annika blurts, her eyes widening.

"This looks like the door at the shrine near the river, the one that sent us to the spirit world. To get in that door, didn't we write 'river' on the square thing? Maybe writing 'mountain' will work here!"

She glances at the two girls. "But we might want to come back after we take them to see the Vashti."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 18, 2009)

"But we might want to come back after we take them to see the Vashti."

"If they won't try to kill us on the way... that is."  Shakou mutters, wandering back towards the girls slowly, attempting to hide any grudge she still holds against her attacker.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"Maybe the return will be easier after asking them if they want to come with us. And what then? Should they live with the Vashti?" Ape asks.

[sblock=ooc]

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 19, 2009)

"If they live here and these are the door to spirit world, maybe it's 'leaking' somehow into this world which would explain the spiders and the girl. She is affected by spiritual energy of the door. Could it be?"

Mystal asks more knowledgeable members of the party. He is reluctant to return especialy with dangerous and volatile girl.

"Maybe we should go to Vashti first, leaving them here. They won't go away from home."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 21, 2009)

She is wise enough to find someone who can take care of them. Three Flowers answers to Ape. That is, if they even want to come.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 23, 2009)

Growling Ape tries once more to communicate with the girls, attempting to persuade them to follow the group but they seem reluctant. 

"L-let me try," says Whisper and raises his flute to his lips. A haunting, enticing melody echoes around the canyon and the girls seem momentarily entranced by the music. Then the pale girl makes a sort of derisive huffing sound and scurries away across to the other side of the giant spider corpse. Her sibling follows. Winter takes his flute down and shakes his head. "Her w-will is too strong."

Stymied for the moment, the group returns to Cormondal to seekt he advice of the Vashti. You find her walking through the small walled garden of the _narvinda_ reading a couple of letters. She passes them to Three Flowers when you approach.

"It seems your deeds are becoming well known in town," she says. "How did you fare with the goose-killer?"

[sblock=OOC]
Growling Ape: Wild Empathy check 6+3=9. 
Winter tries _fascinate_ ability on white girl, but she makes her Will save. For the moment, the feral sisters aren't leaving the valley.

I omitted any attempts to open the door such as Annika's suggestion of inscribing "mountain". Let me know if you want to try retrospectively.

Also: any opinions on using Winter? No sign of Silveryfox, so I can continue to NPC him or he can drop out now that you're back in Cormondal.  As a healer, support and source of knowledge he might be useful to have around but the group will manage without him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 23, 2009)

"It seems your deeds are becoming well known in town, How did you fare with the goose-killer?"

"I'm still sore..."  Shakou complained, having shifted back into her human form and collected her gear from Three Flowers before they returned to Cormondal.  "Oh, and the killer isn't wolves... I'm pretty certain we determined the culprit... unfortunately... no one speaks the language we need to confirm..."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

Three Flowers takes the letters and casually scans over them as the others talk.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2009)

"We found out what was going on," Annika replies. "There's these two girls that are living out there, with a lot of spiders. They were taking the geese. We wanted to try to convince them to come back with us, but..."

She shrugged. "I'm not sure they really talk at all. It's like they were raised by the spiders or something. One even has claws."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 24, 2009)

"I'm not sure they really talk at all. It's like they were raised by the spiders or something. One even has claws."

"And a bad attitude..."  Shakou grumbles, shrugging slightly as she stretched.  She turned to watch Three Flowers while she waited for something new to happen.

[sblock=OOC]
Simon, how much time passed from leaving the spiwerweb-pit thing?  Just wondering if Shakou's recovered any of her strength or not yet... since if she hasn't, she's likely going to end up dumping her pack onto Three Flowers again because she feels too weak to carry it...(I forget how much she lost, but she only has 10 strength in her human form, so... she can basically wear her clothes and that's about it.)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"They seem lost, as I was lost before meeting the old Vashti." 

[sblock=ooc]

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 26, 2009)

[sblock=Three Flowers]
Letter #1, reads:
_“Deer Vasti, I no that yo can help peepul ho need help and I no you hav peepul ho hav help yo with things like wolvs and that I am riting yo becos we hav truble with local gang ho ar paper lantun gang and hav evul spirits ho they put on us if we dunnot pay them we are in cort of shading wilow by we I meen all peepul of cort but I canot say my nam in cas paper lantun gang wil put evul spirit on me can yo help”_

Not being local to Cormondal, Three Flowers doesn't know where the Court of the Shading Willow is. A Paper Lantern Gang is a type of criminal gang that uses magical threats for extortion.

Letter #2, in good calligraphy, reads:
_“To: Most Wise Aru Leng, Vashti of Manrupashnar,
From: Tenjandrin, Magister of Morning and Orchids for Cormondal District

Greetings, noble Vashti. Please allow me to offer my congratulations on your new position, and my commiserations for your predecessor’s sad demise. As Magister Administory for Cormondal and the surrounding District I think we should become better acquainted so that we can work together for the betterment of our town. To that end I would like to invite you to dinner at the Magisterial Residence at a time convenient to you. I also understand that you have several individuals working for you who have done much good in the service of Cormondal and her greater security, and I extend my invitation to them as well. 
I await your reply with great anticipation.
Your Humble Servant,
Tenjandrin”_

A Magister of Morning and Orchids is the second rank of Magister Administory, usually in charge of a city, or several small towns.
[/sblock]

The Vashti looks thoughtful as Annika describes your adventures.

"I think Sister Herbalist should take a look at you," she says to Shakou. "In fact, I think we should all go to see her."

******

Sister Herbalist is a short, round, busy woman of older years. She clucks and fusses over Shakou's wound, complains that it would have been best left unhealed, puts a foul-smelling poultice on it nonetheless and gives Shakou an equally foul-smelling drink. "Drink this, M'Dear, then get some rest and plenty of fluids," she says. "Now, Aru, about these girls. I think I might have something for you."
She takes a heavy leather-bound ledger down from one of the laden shelves in her tiny infirmary, and begins searching back through the pages.

"Ah. Here." She turns the book around and points with a fleshy pink finger to an entry dated from about thirteen years ago. "Start here."

_"18th Day, Sixth Month, Llazan Independence Year 137. Delivered today twin girls of mother, Jacaranda (or perhaps Jacaranda Flower). Abode of Mother: unknown, currently resident at narvinda. From aberrations of one of the twins, mother must have been infected by wombtwist poison at some point in gestation. Through the grace of Manrupashnar we were able to deliver child without significant physical harm to mother. Other girl shows no sign of mutation, a most unusual case with wombtwist (check for precedent). Mother and children recovering under sedation.

19th Day, Sixth Month, 137LY. Monitoring twin girls and mother. Second twin shows no effects of wombtwist. Mother showing signs of emotional distress. Continue sedation. Have noted signs of concern in the Vashti. She brought Jacaranda into the narvinda. Does she know more of this case? 

21st Day, Sixth Month, 137LY. Magister Ten has learned of the wombtwisted birth. The law states that the children must be killed by exposure to the elements. Tried to argue that one child is unaffected, to no avail. 

22nd Day, Sixth Month, 137LY. Sentence of exposure conducted on twins. I do not know where they were taken, I do not want to know in case my heart compels me to find them. I cannot believe that the Vashti would sanction this, but I see that she is not pleased either. This has not had a good effect on Jacaranda. I have had to maintain sedation to prevent her harming herself or others.

30th Day, Sixth Month, 137LY. Magister Ten has ordered Jacaranda be sent to the Island of the Moon-Touched for her safety and the safety of others. I do not like this development, but they are better suited for the treatment of distress that I am."_

"Mother and children so callously disposed of like that," Sister Herbalist shakes her head. "And Vasu Leng, the Old Vashti, she _knew_ something about the situation. And now... it looks like the little girls survived! Can you get them here? Or take me to them?"

[SBLOCK=Theroc]
Shakou lost 6 points of strength. The medicine restores 2 points, the rest is a matter for rest, although she can be treated as long-term care by Sister Herbalist which will restore full strength in 1-2 days.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

Shakou smiled politely at the woman as she offered her a drink, sipping it before blanching and downing the rest of the beverage whild holding her breath.  It was not the most pleasant taste in the world, but she could feel some of her strength return almost immediately... which in turn improved her mood a bit.

"Thank you, Sister Herbalist... I am feeling a bit better already..."  She replied, sticking around to look over the book the woman showed everyone.  "Well, this is a bit of a quandary... the changed girl attacked me unprovoked... but if you really want to see her, I'm certain we can take you there.  Hopefully there won't be more giant spiders moving into the area while we were gone..."  Shakou replied, before walking over to Three Flowers again.  "I'm sorry to keep dumping this on you, but do you think you could carry most of my supplies?  Since that girl hit me I've been feeling a bit weak, and it's a struggle to carry it..."  She replied sweetly, giving the man a hopeful smile.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2009)

"If it's dangerous, I should go," says the Vashti. "The grace of Manrupashnar will protect me."

Sister Herbalist puts her hands on her hips. "You are the Vashti now, Aru. That means you can't risk yourself running after monsters."

"As our healer, neither can you."

"You tell her!" says both women at once, addressing the group in general.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah, we have been invited to a dinner. Also, some peasants are having troubles with local thugs. Three Flowers says as he passes the letters to the others.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
At the herbalist's:

They were not inclined to follow us, but it wouldn't trouble us to take you there. Three Flowers answers to the herbalist.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 28, 2009)

Mystal pops behind Vashti and chimes in.
"And besides, we can protect the one that comes with us."
retreating back to shadows as he said it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"While I trust your abilities and position, I fear the herbalist is right, Vashti." 

[sblock=ooc]

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Ah, we have been invited to a dinner. Also, some peasants are having troubles with local thugs. Three Flowers says as he passes the letters to the others.




OOC: Anyone who wants to read the letters, see the Three Flowers spoiler block in this post.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2009)

"Maybe you should both come with us," Annika suggests. "You're both valuable, but both of you have skills we might need to get this solved."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 28, 2009)

Listening to the others, Shakou perks up as Annika speaks.  "I'd have to agree with Red here... why can only one of you go?  After we escort you to the pair, you two can work your... magic... and either we all go back, or we find some other solution..."  She replied, "I'm sure it should be fine..."

Shakou moved closer to Three Flowers, watching him from the corner of her eyes with a small smile.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 29, 2009)

"I agree," says the Vashti. "Gather what you need, everyone. We're leaving in ten minutes."

"I think this is foolish, to risk the Vashti so soon after losing another," grumbles Sister Herbalist. "But... you are in charge, Aru. Truly you take after your great-aunt." She looks to the group. "Anything else we should know about these girls and their... home?"


----------



## Theroc (Oct 29, 2009)

"Hope you like spiders... and webs... and caves with weird doors.  And creepy dark forests..."  Shakou replied with a smirk, watching the two women.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 30, 2009)

"One spider with spellcasting power got away. If it decides to attack us again it might start with area spells from afar.

I can scout ahead. I'll go high. Maybe Shakou will go too, on the ground?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 30, 2009)

"Pssh. I'm not afraid of spiders and forests" says Sister Herbalist dismissively, as she packs a bag full of jars and powders.

The Vashti meets Shakou's eye and shares her smile. "I think they might be a bit more than ordinary house spiders," she says, glancing at Sister Herbalist. "But I also think we're in good hands." She dons a rain cape and a wide-brimmed _lorazor_ hat. Sister Herbalist does the same and slings her medicine bag over her shoulder. The Vashti picks up a lantern on a pole. "We're ready," she says.

Once more you head south out of town, across the fields and over the boundary brook into Kumo Forest. The bamboo canopy provides some relief from the grey drizzle that has developed over the afternoon, although combined with the low clouds it is now a lot darker in the forest. You follow the trail back to the mouth of the spider canyon. The scouts have, so far, spotted no sign of any more giant spiders.

Sister Herbalist draws her cape about her and shivers.

"It's not _that_ scary," she says. "Is it safe to go in?"

OOC: The lorazor is a wide-brimmed, waxed hat for use in bad weather, originally from the grey rainy lands of Denra-Lyr.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"No, but we will try to protect you." 

[sblock=ooc]

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2009)

Annika nods. "We don't know if they're healed yet, or if they've gotten any more spiders to help them. And that magic spirit-spider could be back. Best if we move in a group, carefully."


----------



## Theroc (Nov 1, 2009)

At the question of safety, Shakou snorted softly.  "If it were safe, why would we need to be here? I'm certain our assistance would be unnecessary in that case..."  She replied, trying to keep her voice mostly polite.  She was still not particularly happy that the Vashti essentially sent her to be poisoned, even though she also realized the Vashti had not specifically intended for her to be injured, and that she had actually spared her life... if not precisely the fashion Shakou wanted save.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 3, 2009)

You move forwards through the cleft and into the web-choked gully. All seems much as you left it, although there is no sign of the girls, nor the spell-casting spider. The huge corpse of the spider-demon seems to be moving until you get closer. Then you can see (and hear) that it is being devoured by thousands of the normal-sized spiders that infest this valley. They didn't pay you any attention then, and they don't now.

With a growl, the white girl leaps out of the cave mouth and adopts a defensive posture in front of it. Her sister peeks out of the cave behind her.

"Spirits preserve us," mutters Sister Herbalist. "It _is_ them!"

The Vashti closes her eyes and begins muttering a stream of musical syllables. Their meaning isn't clear, but the sound is soothing. The white girl relaxes visibly. The Vashti opens her eyes and pauses in her mantra.

"Her mood is calmed," she says, "They will not attack unless attacked first. Do what you think is needed, I must concentrate." She restarts her droning mantra.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 4, 2009)

Mystal remains above, hidden and ready to jump in if things get sour (go south?).


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2009)

Sister Herbalist takes something from her bag and offers it to the girls - some rice balls. White girl goes to snatch it, Sister Herbalist lets it fall and allows the girl to pick it up. She sniffs it, passes one to her sibling and they both eat hungrily. Moments later they quietly curl up to sleep. Sister Herbalist turns around with a smug smile on her face.

"Magenta poppy essence," she says. "Works every time. They'll be asleep for hours. Perhaps some of you strong gentlemen would like to help carry them back to Cormondal?"

Meanwhile, there still seems to be no sign of any further spider resistance.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 6, 2009)

Three Flowers felt apprehension with the mutated girl but picked her up still. I will carry her. Ape, will you take the other?


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 6, 2009)

Mystal appears on the cave entrance. "Shouldn't we check the doors first? Once we know what they are and how to open them, we can return to the city. Otherwise we just took Vashti out here for nothing."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2009)

"Nothing?" says Sister Herbalist incredulously. "I think rescuing these girls is a much higher priority than some door!"

The Vashti holds up a hand. 

"It's okay, Shar," she says. "I'll have a look, it won't hurt if we're quick about it.." She gives Mystal a slightly manic smile. "Show me where these doors are."

Sister Herbalist lets out a heavy sigh and puts her hands on her hips.

"Oh dear," she says. "And here was me hoping you wouldn't be like our _old_ Vashti."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2009)

Annika watches the procedings from a bit farther back, some of her old wary ways returning at the presence of a stranger in their midst. When the plan goes off without a hitch she moves closer though, and when the door is mentioned she's quick to tell the Vashti, "It looks the same as a door near the river that led into the spirit world. We think inscribing the right mark on the lock will open it. That's how the other one worked."


----------



## Theroc (Nov 6, 2009)

At the Herbalist's remarks, Shakou giggled faintly.  "You seemed to tend to the girls rather easily, without much fuss.  Though, Vashti did calm them first... somehow.  I'd just as soon go elsewhere and inform the farmer of what was taking his flock..."  Not having the experiences of the rest of the group, Shakou is clueless about the door, and not particularly fond of the idea of investigating doors that lead to the spirit world.  She had enough problems here... no need to add a whole new world of them.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 6, 2009)

"A shempo door!" says the Vashti. She hitches up her robes and climbs up into the cave like an excited child.

"Yes, an old one, although..." she cocks her head to one side, "of course the art of making them has been lost for centuries." She steps up and strokes the framed area. "You draw the correct symbol or word here, and the door opens, but I suppose you don't know the correct symbol." She glances around for confirmation. Stepping back from the door she puts a finger to her chin and continues.

"There are ways of getting past that, I believe. Trial and error, although supposedly using the wrong symbol can set of a trap if the maker made it that way. Opening magic can work, depending on the relative magical power of the caster and the door's maker. Or, quite often, they are just ordinary doors. Brute force can work.

"Shempo doors are usually used to divide those who know from those who don't. They are as much symbolic as practical. Know the right symbol, you are priviliged to pass through the door. Don't know the symbol, you are not worthy.

"I wonder where this one leads...."

Meanwhile, Sister Herbalist turns to Shakou.

"Without the Vashti's calming mantra, I doubt I could have duped them so easily." She looks the girl up and down. "You're one of those tricksters she took in aren't you? I wasn't sure about you, but I find I agree with you girl. We should get away from here as quickly as possible." She looks about her and shivers.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 7, 2009)

Little flashback to just before or immediately after Vashti asked Mystal to show her the door. Mystal speals coldly and ignores the healer for the rest of this outing.
"We took you to take care of the girls, healer. Vashti could have remained safely in the city. Old Vashti knew when to put herself in front and when to remain safe. Same with young one. She's here because of the door. If she doesn't look at them she waster time for this."

He then goes into the cave and observes the proceedings from shadows within the cave


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"I will help as best as I can to save them." 

[sblock=ooc]

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 9, 2009)

Sister Herbalist looks at Mystal and opens her mouth as if to say something. Nothing comes out, until he turns away to look in the cave.

"Hmf!" she snorts. "_I_ wasn't the one who said she should come out here!" Shifting her cape around her shoulders she turns to help Three Flowers and Growling Ape with the girls.

The Vashti shakes herself out of her reverie regarding the door. "We _should_ get back," she says. "This door looks like it's been closed for centuries. Another day won't hurt."

Later, back at the _narvinda_, you are all sharing another rice-and-fish based meal with the Vashti. The two feral girls are sleeping a peaceful (drugged) sleep under the care of Sister Herbalist. The Vashti pours out some tea.

"Shakou," she says, "I'm afraid I rather strong-armed you into helping, but thank you for your assistance. You have paid your debt and what you do next is up to you." She turns to Mystal. "Mystal, you were volunteered for this by Jar'Thol and, again, I hold you under no obligation to stay if you don't wish to, although I understand you showed great skill and bravery." Looking to the rest of the group, she continues.

"Indeed, all of you are under no obligation to stay. The _narvinda_ runs mainly on charity, and although we will happily offer you food and shelter, we can offer little in the way of monetary incentive. There are mysteries as yet unsolved, and troubles as yet unfixed, but it is your choice whether you attend to any, or none, of them.

"Shakou, Mystal, you weren't named in the Old Vashti's legacy, so you are not aware of the full story.  These others," she indicates Annika, Three Flowers and Growling Ape, "were first called here in the will of my great aunt, Vasu Leng, the former Vashti of Cormondal. She asked them to retrieve a lost statue, with the promise of a reward for doing so. This they did, admirably, and incidentally rescued me from some violent men who also wanted the statue. 

"But my great-aunt had left behind a trail of mysteries. The statue contained a clue that led them upriver to Ropoko Island, where they found another of these _shempo_ doors that you saw in the girls' cave. This led them to a part of the Spirit Realm ruled by the River King. The old River King had gone travelling with my great aunt, and Three Flowers' grandfather, and had been missing for forty, fifty years. The new River King had outlawed contact between the Spirit Realm and our world, and left administration to his nine children. 

"These three evaded one of the children, a Prince Flood, but learned that the scroll that my great-aunt intended them to find had been taken by his older brother, Prince Oxbow. The River King's family can detect mortals, so they escaped and decided to find the legendary Jade Elixir to disguise them, or even grant them immortality, according to some legends. If they had this, they could infiltrate the River King's court and find the scroll, follow the trail left by Vasu.

"Thus for my great-aunts legacy. Other matters have arisen in the course of these adventures. A mining outpost upstream seems to have fallen to a sickness that turns men into acidic slime, and the Merchant's League are offering a reward to solve this. Whilst you were out fighting spiders, I had two letters. One invites me and my "assistants" to dinner with the local Magister Administory, the other is a request for help from a poor neighbourhood in Cormondal, who are having trouble with a Paper Lantern Gang. Further, the body of one of my attackers has gone missing from our infirmary.

"On top of this, new mysteries have now arisen. This _shempo_ door in the spider canyon. And now these girls. Can we civilise them? Can we restore the wombtwisted one? Is their mother still alive on the Island of the Moontouched? Is there anything more behind their sorry story?"

The Vashti pours herself another tea.

"As I said, I hold none of you under any obligation to help with any of these problems, although I would welcome anything you could offer. And as far as payment goes, only working for the Merchant's League will guarantee anything other than food and shelter.

"So, my friends, what are your thoughts?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape coughs surprised and asks: "Which body is missing?" He looks rather concerned.

[sblock=ooc]
I stay human in the city.

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2009)

"I think I mentioned it before," says the Vashti. "It was the body of that man you killed, Growling Ape, whilst rescuing me." She stares into the bottom of her dainty china tea cup. "Now that I think of it, some of the young men in that group escaped. We never did find out why Yago was after the statue, nor how he found out about it. We still have two of his friends who were wounded in the fight, working penance. So far, they haven't been inclined to tell, but I haven't pressed them on it."

[sblock=OOC]
Yago was the name that the Vashti gave to the apparent leader of the thugs, the man who had a knife to her throat but jumped into the river when he couldn't kill her. She also mentioned that all the thugs were local boys, known troublemakers on a small scale.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2009)

"I'm not doing this for money," Annika protests. "But...with all of these new requests and invitations, how can we decide which is most important? Any of them might lead to clues about the Elixir...or none of them."


----------



## Theroc (Nov 11, 2009)

At the Vashti's mention of relieving her of obligation, Shakou shrugged.

"Without Gengoro, I've nothing to go back to.  So, unless you guys are planning to assault the spirit world or something insane like that, I'll stick around and help."  She looked about somewhat nervously, wondering what she was getting herself into, before recollecting herself.  "After getting attacked by giant spiders in the forest... a chance to relax might be in order.  Perhaps we should attend that dinner, see why we're wanted and perhaps learn something, along with some fine cuisine..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape says frimly: "I'm most interested solving the paper lantern problem... and the missing body." He still looks  concerned.

[sblock=ooc]
I stay human in the city.

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 13, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "I'm not doing this for money," Annika protests. "But...with all of these new requests and invitations, how can we decide which is most important? Any of them might lead to clues about the Elixir...or none of them."




"No..., it's not obvious to me if any of them would. I'm continuing to research the matter in our library, and in my great-aunt's notes. Hopefully something will turn up. Maybe the Magister can help."



Theroc said:


> At the Vashti's mention of relieving her of obligation, Shakou shrugged.
> 
> "Without Gengoro, I've nothing to go back to.  So, unless you guys are planning to assault the spirit world or something insane like that, I'll stick around and help."  She looked about somewhat nervously, wondering what she was getting herself into, before recollecting herself.  "After getting attacked by giant spiders in the forest... a chance to relax might be in order.  Perhaps we should attend that dinner, see why we're wanted and perhaps learn something, along with some fine cuisine..."




"I can send a reply to say that you'll come. I imagine it will take a few days for the Magister's staff to arrange it, but I think that would be good. You are welcome to rest here in the meantime, although I doubt our food will be as fancy!"



Walking Dad said:


> Ape says firmly: "I'm most interested solving the paper lantern problem... and the missing body." He still looks  concerned.




"They _may_ be connected," says the Vashti thoughtfully. "I would hope there weren't more than one group practicing _tabusami_ magic in this town. Perhaps this should be your first task, then. Three Flowers, Mystal. What are your thoughts?"

OOC: In case you're not up on Conclave terminology, _tabusami_ refers to a magician not licensed with the authorities. Usually covers, by extension, practitioners of necromancy, mind control and other hostile and unlawful magic. As opposed to _jiunsami_, who are registered and will often get deputised to deal with magical threats.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2009)

The magister's dinner intriques me and we might find clues to the elixir as Vashti said. After that, to see the problems of the peasants. Three Flowers answers to Vashti's question after some consideration.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2009)

Annika sniffs derisively.

"I would sooner see about these sorcerors than waste time eating ricecakes and sipping tea with those who would only wish to use us for their own gain," she states, "but enough...we could argue all night and accomplish nothing. Lets each of us state what he or she wishes to do next...and whichever is said most often is what we'll do."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Still the paper lantern problem... and the missing body." Ape confirms.

[sblock=ooc]
I stay human in the city.

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 17, 2009)

"I'd track remaining spider, resolve paper lantern gang, have dinner before rest and then head out to Tigerskin gorge. Depends on exact timing of the dinner party, but I think we could resolve all, let's call them local, issues before heading out. But I'll follow the majority."

Turning to Vashti
"Regardless of me being volonteered by Jar'Thol and not Old Vashti, I'm here now as I accepted his obligation. He and I may not see eye to eye about problem solutions, but we are still brothers."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2009)

The Vashti gives Mystal a broad smile. 

"'Difference turns the spindle of the world'," she quotes, then: "I'm no tracker, but I suspect that it's now too dark for hunting, particularly spiders, in a forest. But you could start first thing tomorrow, perhaps checking out the Court of the Shading Willow as well. I'll send off a reply to the Magister and hopefully by the time the meeting is arranged you will have sorted out the Paper Lantern Gang problem. Oh," she puts a hand on Shakou's arm, "and tomorrow I can purge the last effects of the poison from you. I agree with sorting out local problems first before heading further afield. My great-aunt used to say 'Don't leave trouble at your back'"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 29/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:3/5, 1:3/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"I can track. If you help with the paper lanterns, I will help you at your task, too." Ape says, sounding like making an oath.

[sblock=ooc]
I stay human in the city.

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2009)

Rain falls in the night; heavy, persistent rain that battesr the shutters on the windows of the _narvind_a, hammers off the roof and pours down off the overhanging eaves. Although Mystal still frets about the possibility of revenge by the spider shaman, at least he can take some comfort that he is not out in the forest on a night like this, and that even spell-casting giant spiders may prefer not to get wet.

The next day dawns and the rain has stopped, although low grey clouds threaten more to come. Breakfast is steamed bread, jams and dried fruits, and the Vashti mutters a sutra over Shakou, who feels the weakness leave her body. Refreshed, and prepared, you head for The Court of the Shading Willow.

The court is not far from the _narvinda_, about 5 minutes walk through the streets of Cormondal. It is a square of old buildings, mostly 4-5 storeys tall and built in the elaborately carved Old Imperial style. The carvings have weathered away to vague outlines of gods, humans and animals, and more than half the buildings are boarded over and crumbling.
The eponymous willow tree stands in the centre of the courtyard, overhanging a paved drainage culvert running north to drain into the Leng River. Except that the culvert was made with insufficient pitch and so the rain water doesn't drain, but sits in a stagnant puddle pilled with rubbish, human waste and leaves from the willow tree, a festering miasma. This open sewer is crossed by small footbridges either side of the willow.

Perhaps, long ago, the court was a bustling hub of commerce but there are only three businesses in evidence today. A tinker is setting up his small pitch for the day in one corner of the yard, just a blanket on the ground arrayed with tools and various bits of metalware that he is still working on. On the ground floor of the building next to him is some kind of general store, an old lady and a young girl setting out their wares - anything from vegetables to cooking pans - in front of the shop. Across the square from these two is a scruffy-looking tea house with a dark interior. Two old men are playing dragonscales at an outside table. All the inhabitants of the square are Nekuuese, and impoverished-looking.

[sblock=OOC]
Lesser Restoration on Shakou, who is now restored to full Strength. Anyone else with Health damage is healed as well, so you are all at full hit points, with all spells returned.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"Where shall we start has anyone experience in this?" Ape asks the others, leaning on his staff.

[sblock=ooc]
I stay human in the city.

 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 30, 2009)

Ping!


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 1, 2009)

No, not really. Three Flowers answers. I have had very little contact to less fortunate people. I think we should just ask someone about this gang.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 1, 2009)

"I'll keep an eye out. I'm not well suited to talk to you, big folk." With that, Mystal fades from sight among his bigger companions and goes (invisibly) toward the willow.

He climbs just high enough so he can see surrounding streets or, if that is impossible, to be able to see first floor of the buildings at eye level.

OOC: Cloak of Deception, move slowly (by 5' steps) up the tree recovering the maneuver as he goes...after reaching the tree he recovers the maneuver and hides in the branches, alert on any potential threat to the party.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2009)

"The people may be too afraid to talk to strangers about this," Annika points out. "But if we are here long enough, I'm sure we'll see gang members throwing their weight around. Then we can stop them, and earn some trust from their victims."


----------



## Theroc (Dec 1, 2009)

"If we do get into a fight, I'll need someone to help find my stuff after the dust clears..."  Shakou noted, smiling pleasantly as she looked around to the others, and the impoverished locals.  It reminded her of what she'd managed to avoid through her exploits with Gengoro, though it was by no lawful means.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2009)

You don't have to wait too long. A large group of men emerges from a blocky five storey building on the edge of the square. Quite large - nine of them in total - but they are attired in tatty leather, clubs swinging in their hands as they swagger towards you. Three Flowers, Annika and Growling Ape recognise the man who walks at the front of them - last time they saw him he jumped into the river after holding a knife to the Vashti's throat. He looks twitchy, his eyes red-rimmed and watery, his appearance unkempt and unshaven. The other men are all similar; low grade thugs of Nekuu and Anhoi heritage, with the same gleaming red-rimmed eyes and unhealthy pallor.

"This's _our_ patch," slurs the leader, stopping the gang about 10 ft. away. "F*** off, if  you don't want to get f***ed up."

[sblock=Mystal]
The surrounding buildings are too tall realtive to the tree to get a view outside the square, although you can see down the streets well enough. You can reach first floor height no problem. The windows of the building that these men came from are boarded over, like many of the windows on the square.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

[sblock=ooc]

Did they looked this unhealthy / possessed / undead the last time we had seen him?

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 2, 2009)

Mystal assures himself that there are no (visible) crossbowman hidden somewhere. 
OOC: If he finds them apply following actions to them instead of the group.

Mystal draws his rapier and teleports behind the group while they were still walking. He remains silent, stalking last of the men, focusing for decisive strike. He holds his finger over mouth in sign for silence for his companions hoping to remain undetected.

[sblock=Actions]
as soon as they appeared, shadow jaunt behind them

ready action to Focused Strike one who looks like caster or simply last of them. Mystal remains 10' behind, within reach of 5' step + attack, but beyond immediate senses (roll stealth as needed)

if there is time, Mystal will recover shadow jaunt (this depends on how long they talk, needs full round after they stop) - low priority

Also, as a free action, once hostilities errupt he will shout at the top of his voice to startle opponents (use of Intimidate against the group?) - consider it KIAI shout 
"NOW! Kill them all!"

If attacked in melee, Fire Reposte as immediate reaction to the offender
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Char Sheet

HEALTH: 18; GRACE: 20
AC: 23
Touch: 18
Flat: 19

Fortitude: +1+1
Reflex: +3+4
Will: +3+3

Init +9;
Hide: +10
Move silently: +13
Concentration: +8
Intimidate: +0
Rapier +8 ;1d4 -1 piercing; 18-20/x2


Active Stance: Flame's blessing

Readied Maneuvers:
Shadow Jaunt
Shadow Strike Technique
Fire reposte
Cloak of Deception
Stone bones
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2009)

[sblock=Walking Dad]
No. You recognise the other two who escaped last time as well. They look more unhealthy than before, but not, perhaps, undead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 3, 2009)

Ah, well met again. Three Flowers answers to the man he recognices with an elaborate bow. And how may we help you this time?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2009)

Three Flowers' elaborate courtesy brings the man up short momentarily. He sniffs, wipes his nose on the back of his hand and stares at the group before him. 

"I know you," he says finally. "You had that statue... thing." He looks around at his men and back at Three Flowers with a crazy grin on his face. "There's more'f us this time." He smacks his club into the palm of his hand.

In the square, the old woman shoos the little girl into her general store, then waits at the door, gripping her broom tightly. The two old men pause in their game of dragon scales. Only the tinker continues oblivious, the rythmic hammering as he smooths the dents out of an old wok echo around the courtyard.

[sblock=Shakou]
This man, and his followers, are clearly under the influence of... something. Like they are drunk or drugged but not the effects of any substance Shakou knows about.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Walking Dad]
There is something unnatural affecting these men, but to Ape they seem quite alive. Perhaps they are drunk or drugged, possibly under a spell but a substance seems more likely.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Neurotic]
Three Flowers' delay gives you time to recover Shadow Jaunt.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 3, 2009)

Indeed there seems to be. Three Flower admits to the man's boast.

Yet a thousand bees
No matter how hard they try
Dent a dragon's hide.

[sblock=OOC]Kind of playing time, trying to assess what they are up to. Yet be ready for attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2009)

Annika takes a step back warily, and invokes protective magic to create a shield of spirit around herself.

"This doesn't have to lead to bloodshed," she tells the men. "But we will not be your victims. For now all we want are answers."


----------



## Theroc (Dec 3, 2009)

Shakou blinked, tilting her head briefly as she looked them over, her hands resting hear her shortsword and bow, in case she needed to combat then quickly.

"I don't think they're going to be reasonable... they're drunk or under the influence of something else... that's why they look ill."  Shakou looked at them, frowning briefly.  "Look, it is obvious you've fought most of these guys before, and it sounds like you lost.  I can assure you that you don't want to try again.  Not that you'd follow my advice, I'm just trying to save you another trip to the Vashti's infirmary..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:4/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"Whose who live by the sword will die by the ... staff." Ape says, gesturing at his staff that seems now somehow more massive.

[sblock=ooc]

Casting Shillelagh

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 7, 2009)

The leader of the thugs seems to be weighing up your words for a moment. The he shrugs, dismissing any doubt or thought.

"See 'em off lads," he grunts to his men. Makeshift clubs and heavy blades appear in meaty, sweaty hands as the men shift into combat stances.

Suddenly there is a shout from behind them.

"NOW! Kill them all!"

Mystal Marr seems to appear out of nowhere and steps up behind the rear-most thug. With a single thrust his little rapier skewers the man, and the thug drops to the paving stones, his blood mingling with the rain-water.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Initiative order:

Mystal Marr - focussed strike 20+8=28, gives bonus 2d6 damage. Attack 16+3+2=21, hit (I added bonus +2 for surprise from behind). Damage 1d4-1+2d6=7.  This is on thug #9.

Next up:

Shakou
Annika
Thugs 2-8
Growling Ape
Thug #1
Three Flowers

Locals are marked as X on the map. The old lady is next the shop, two old men next to the tavern and the tinker is in the top left. The building marked "lair" is where the men cam from.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2009)

Annika frowns thunderously, and a thin, transparent aura of flames seethes into being around her. She lifts her hands and with a flick of her wrists dislodges a pair of ghostly, flaming feathers drifting through the air towards the leader. Despite the fire, the feathers are made of spirit-stuff, and the heat is felt in the subtle body rather than the physical...but the damage is no less real for that.

(Magic Missile! 2d4+2!)


----------



## Theroc (Dec 13, 2009)

Shakou too, frowns at the sign of aggression, before grinning ferally, sliding out of her clothes as she shifts into her animal form, the Fnoi tiger standing atop the girl's clothing as she moves to take a place beside Growling Ape, looking for a good angle to pounce upon her prey for maximum carnage.

[sblock=Actions]
Shakou will enter her feline form and then move to Growling Ape's side, 'down' on the map[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2009)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape growls and awakens his own inner beast, changing to his baboon shape. He still holds his enchanted staff and his clothes are loose fitting enough.

[sblock=ooc]

Changing to baboon form

Active Spells:
Shillelagh

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2009)

Shakou moves forwards and shifts shape. Ape shifts as well. The thugs re-arrange themselves. Now two lines face each other across the square. Some thugs hold back, the younger-looking of the group. At the rear, two race forwards to attack Mystal, taking up flanking postions. The nimble salsham'ai dodges one foe, only to be slammed in the back by the other. Staggered, he blocks a blow and ripostes. His rapier bursts into flames with the strike, but his foe steps back and the strike misses.

Annika's fiery feather hits the leader, causing him to grunt in pain and annoyance. His men glance at him, but he returns their looks with a frown of resolve. 

"Steady lads," he says. "She's a shapeshifter too, keep your eye on her. And watch out for the monkey's staff."

[sblock=OOC]
Next up - Three Flowers, then we cycle the round again.

Shakou: Shift and move.
Annika: Magic Missile 2d4+2=6

Thugs mostly alter position, but #6 and #8 attack Mystal.
#6: Club attack, miss.
#8: Club attack, hit for 7 damage.

Mystal: Fire riposte, 8+3=11, miss.

Growling Ape: Shift.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2009)

Well then we shall dance. Three Flowers states as he slips the shield from his back and steps in to slash with White Lotus.

OOC: Attack thug #2


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 16, 2009)

Mystal focuses his body dissolves into misty cloud, for just a moment Mist Wraith stood there with gray eyes looking at thugs before dissapearing.

OOC: Shadow jaunt 5' behind three flowers. Focus.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 17, 2009)

Three Flowers steps forwards and strike with White Lotus. His opponent seems startled at being attacked, and at the moment clumsily twists aside. Three Flowers' scimitar slices a cut in the thug's leather clothing, but does not seem to penetrate.

In a puff of mist, Mystal Marr appears next to Three Flowers. His two former opponents waste a few seconds scanning the square for him as he vanishes from between them.

[sblock=OOC]
Three Flowers: scimitar attack 6+5=11, miss.

Mystal Marr: shadow jaunt

Next up (round 2):
Shakou
Annika
Thugs
Growling Ape
Thug Leader
Three Flowers
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Dec 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Simon, don't mean to add too much extra work, but is a new map possible for this round?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2009)

OOC: Already made one, but not much has changed since the last map.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2009)

"If you are going to list all the things to watch for," Annika says with a smirk, "You'll wind up with all of us on it...which makes the list less than useful, no?"

She unleashes another blast of essential flame on the leader.

"Stand down now. There is no need for any of you to die for this."

(magic Missile, 2d4+2)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]My Advanced-Absence-Warning:

I will have no online access between Christmas and 6th January.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 22, 2009)

OOC: Could you put Mystal two squares up, on three-flowers other side? I didn't plan to be in the middle of everybody (hard to move around that way).

Thank you


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmass everyone !


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 8, 2010)

Annika's fiery feather strikes the leader again, and he staggers. Some of his followers look shaken, and those at the back begin to move back towards the building they came from. The others at the front, however, fight on with a manic glint in their eyes.

The club of Three Flowers' opponent beats a resounding tattoo on his shield. The next thug down, a no-neck slug of a man, charges towards Annika with a roar, a flash of flame appearing briefly as his piece of piping slams into an invisible barrier before the sorceress. 

[sblock=OOC]
Thugs 4,6,7 and 8 move.
Thug #2 attacks Three Flowers, miss.
Thug #3 charge Annika. Miss.
(This move makes him susceptible to an AOO from Growling Ape)
Thug #5, adjusts position.

Next up:
Growling Ape
Thug Leader
Three Flowers
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape takes a swing with his staff at the moving thug before concentrating on the nearer ones.

[sblock=ooc]

AoO:+6; 2d6+4

Attack vs 3 (or other good opponent he can reach without risking an AoO, if the AoO is enough for 3): +6; 2d6+4


Active Spells:
Shillelagh

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock][/quote]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2010)

Ape is a fraction too slow to block the thug from reaching Annika, and his follow-up attack bounces off the man's leather pauldrons. From the dangerous glint in his eyes, it doesn't look like the man is worried about placing himself in close proximity to two dangerous opponents.

The leader of the thugs draws a knife from under his jerkin as he steps towards Three Flowers.

"Be ready to fall back," he says. "If I die, get me to Mozin."

He suddenly lunges under Three Flowers' guard and thrusts the knife between links in his mail. Three Flowers can smell the rancid breath and stale sweat of the unkempt man as the thug leader sneers a yellow-toothed sneer into the paladin's face.

[sblock=OOC]
Growling Ape AoO 2+6=8, miss. Staff attack on #3 5+6=11, miss.

Thug leader, dagger attack on Three Flowers for 5 damage. (Now moved on square to the left)

Next up: Three Flowers
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jan 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
One cannot move diagonally in 3.5, can they?  I'm trying to position Shakou for a charge, just not having much luck, and wanna make sure I a don't have the opportunity to do one and miss it.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 13, 2010)

Three Flowers continues fencing with the thug, a step sideways, thrust, parry, slash. An elegant dance, contrasted with the unrefined bruteness of his enemy.

[sblock=OOC]Attack #2[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 13, 2010)

OOC: As far as I'm concerned, diagonally across a square may as well count as moving one square, I'm not going to quibble over a few feet here or there. So Shakou would have a stright line to, say #5 (I say without checking the map).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: As far as I'm concerned, diagonally across a square may as well count as moving one square, I'm not going to quibble over a few feet here or there. So Shakou would have a stright line to, say #5 (I say without checking the map).




ooc: Official, there is the (in)famous 1-2-1 rule:

From the SRD:



> Diagonals






> When measuring distance, the first diagonal counts as 1 square, the second counts as 2 squares, the third counts as 1, the fourth as 2, and so on.
> You can’t move diagonally past a corner (even by taking a 5-foot step). You can move diagonally past a creature, even an opponent.
> You can also move diagonally past other impassable obstacles, such as pits.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 13, 2010)

Shakou, in her predator's form, picks out her prey and lunges, pouncing upon him with a vicious snarl.  Savage and beautiful, nature's predators...

[sblock=Actions]
Charge Thug #1 following up with the full compliment of natural attacks.  If possible, Shakou will attempt to grapple the thug if her bite attack hits, effectively removing him from the equation for the rest of our group.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 14, 2010)

Mystal moves to Three Flowers side, his stance changing to always moving, swaying step that constantly implies he's about to slip behind the opponent, his dark clotches and belowing cloak enhanced by the power of shadows strengthening the illusion.

He steps, his rapier darting from his chest up, straight along the line his eyes are focused on, looking at weak spot in targets defenses.

[sblock=Actions]
Swift: change stance to island of blades. As long as he's adjacent to an ally, any opponent adjacent to either is considered flanked

Move: 5' step, focused attack (Concentration +8)
Attack: att +10 (flanking); damage 1d4 -1 piercing; 18-20/x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 15, 2010)

Mystal moves up beside Three Flowers, but even as he does so the young paladin skewers his opponent with one elegant thrust of White Lotus. The thug drops to the cracked flagstones of Shading Willow Court. The leader is about to utter some insult or threat when he is knocked from his feet by a flash of orange and black that appears from his left; Shakou's tiger form fairly ripping the man to pieces.

Seeing this, the remaining thugs falter. Those nearest their lair carefully retreat inside, the one left standing in the courtyard runs as fast as he can. Only the man left between Annika and Growling Ape stands his ground, his maniacal gaze so fixed on hurting the two before him he hasn't noticed the rout of his colleagues.

[sblock=OOC]
Three Flowers: scimitar attack on #2, 19+5=24, confirm 20+5=25, critical hit. 2d6+4=9 damage. Drops thug #2

Mystal: If he does a 5 ft. step then there is no-one in range. He can move so as to be adjacent to #1, but cannot then perform focussed strike. In case you should want to do this, I rolled anyway but got a 1!

Shakou: pounce attack on #1. Bite 5+7=12, hit for 1d6+3=5 damage. Claw #1 1+2=3, miss. Claw#2 9+2=11, miss. Rake #1 12+2=14, hit for 1d3+1=4 damage. Rake #2 20+2=22, confirm 17+2=19, critical hit for 2d3+2=4 damage. (13 in total). Drops thug #1.

Initiative order:

Annika
Remaining thugs
Growling Ape
Three Flowers
Mystal
Shakou
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 15, 2010)

OOC: Nah, I'll recover Fire Reposte and then the rest of maneuvers unless there is some extra attack...and you can keep one for my next attack


----------



## Theroc (Jan 16, 2010)

Like an orange and black tornado, Shakou shreded the thug leader, leaving him alive and... mostly intact, though some of his entrails and much of his blood was on the stone.  As quickly as she struck, she turned to strike again... this time at unsuspecting prey.

[sblock=Actions]
Pounce the remaining thug, following by a full attack, flanking with Annika, which makes all of Shakou's pounce sneak attacks[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2010)

(OOC...man, it sucks burning through all your magic missiles when you haven't got any weapons... )

Annika steps back from the thug before her, and releases another pair of ghost-like flaming feathers towards him!

(2d4+2 damage.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 19, 2010)

The fiery feathers knock the man off his feet. Four men from the paper lantern gang lie dead or dying in the middle of Shading Willow Court, one of them the leader. The remaining five have retreated to an ornate five storey building on the far side of the court, next to Iridescent Hummingbird Street, although two linger at the large wooden door, watching.

There is a cackle of harsh laughter from behind, and the old lady storeholder hobbles over with her walking staff.

"Good!" she shrieks. "Kill them! Kill them all! Good-for-nothing scum. Murderers deserve death!" She jabs at the body of one of the men with the end of her staff and spits. "Not so brave now, are you?" she asks the corpse.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Three Flowers grimaces as he kneels down to check the leader's condition. Unnecessary fight, but I think it got the problem solved.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 21, 2010)

"Here you go, missus, you can finish it." Mystal offers his dagger to old lady and points toward fallen thugs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"What do you do there? Have not already enough died? Will change his death now anything!" Ape shouts at Mystal, clearly remembering himself killing the other man. And his feelings thereafter.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 21, 2010)

"Offering her chance to make her revenge. You should wait until she accepts and then shout at her, I'm will not kill them without groups approval.

As for your second question, the answer is yes, enough died, so these deserve their hell. His death will make others think on their path and even if it does not, you'll prevent whatever crimes this one would do for the rest of his life."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 21, 2010)

The old lady wrinkles her nose at Mystal's proffered knife, and doesn't take it.

"Let them bleed," she says, staring down at the dying men. "Let them suffer to the last." She looks up at Ape, and it is as if she has dismissed the paper lantern thugs from her sight.

"These men, they came to our shop," she gestures with the end of her stick. "They asked for money from my son and daughter-in-law, who refused. So they came back and took my son and daughter-in-law away. The next day, my son and his wife came back. As walking corpses. Carrying their heads under their arms. So now I keep the shop, with my orphaned grand-daughter" She shrugs her shawl into a new position on her shoulders with careful dignity. "So yes, enough _innocent_ people have died, taken away by these monsters and brought back as living dead, but if you've come to stop them, there are more of them in there," she points with her stick to the building where the remaining gang members have retreated to. "And dead people who've been taken from Shrinam*, who can't find rest." She sniffs, and turns to address the group as a whole. "I've seen you, you work for the Vashti. Did she send you to help us?"

*Shrinam, Keeper of the Dusk Gate, Imperial God of Death. For more, see the bottom of this article


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Three Flowers wipes his blade and sheathes it as he walks to the woman. No, we came by our own after hearing of your troubles. I don't think these men could do such feats of magic as to raise the dead. They must be working with someone else.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:3/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"I'm truly sorry for your loss, but I'm glad you have chosen not to defile your memories of your loved ones by killing in cold blood. Bringing them back as undead is an abomination to nature. Can you give us a direction where we can continue our search?" Ape asks the woman, his face full of regret and determination.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 21, 2010)

The old lady points to the building across the Court.

"That's where they come from," she says. "The old Tamsa Building, used to be apartments. For _decent_ folk."

[sblock=OOC]
I forgot, Three Flowers was checking on the condition of the four fallen men. All will die without attention, the leader seems weakest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2010)

Annika listened to the story, and looked at the dead and dying men in the street.

"Is it enough to kill them?" she asked, unsettled. "If something in that building can return the dead to the living...these men might rise to fight again."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Three Flowers kneels back down next to the leader and places his hand on the man's temple. As much as it pained him to do this to such a foul defiler, he channels part of his grace to stop the bleeding. We can question this man.

OOC: Lay on hands for 1 point to stabilise the leader.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 22, 2010)

The thug leader, the one that the Vashti called "Yago" when Three Flowers, Annika and Growling Ape clashed with his men last time, becomes more stable. He is still badly mauled and unconscious, but he is no longer bleeding to death.

Just then, the doors to the Tamsa Building slam open once more and several figures step forth. Six of them, leading the way, are headless bodies walking upright, flesh pale, bloated and necrotic. Following them are two of the thugs who just retreated (#4 and #5, if it matters), who seem to be herding the headless undead onwards with their clubs, whooping and hollering.

"Come on, big heroes!" they shout. "Let's see what you've got now"

The old lady hisses between her teeth and scurries back towards her shop.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 22, 2010)

OOC: Was there full round pause? Did Mystal recover Shadow Jaunt? If so, he has all maneuvers ready again.

[sblock=Stat block]
Mystal Mar..........................Male Salsham'ai

Strength............10-2 (-1)
Dexterity...........16+2 (+4)...........Small Size, Speed 20 ft.
Constitution......12 (+1)............*Initiative: +9*, BAB: +2, Grapple: +1
Intelligence.......12 (+1)............*Melee: +2 (+6 Finesse), Ranged: +6*
Wisdom...........15+2 (+3)
Charisma..........8 (-1)...............*Fortitude: +1+1, Reflex: +3+4, Will: +3+3*

*AC*: 10 + 4(DEX) + 3(WIS) +1(small) + armor = 18 + armor =* 23*
*
HEALTH: 18; GRACE: 20*
*
Active Stance:* Island of Blades

*Readied Maneuvers:*
Shadow Jaunt
Shadow Strike Technique
Fire reposte
Cloak of Deception
Stone bones
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
I figure a couple of minutes have gone by whilst you've been speaking to the old lady, and the paper lantern gang have been regrouping, so Mystal can have recovered his maneuvres in that time, plus anyone who has lost Grace gets one point back.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:2/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"Those who use clubs for control, lack real control." Ape says. Then he moves forward growling and barking, summoning lightning to his hands. Maybe he and the others can herd the undead back on the gang members. They are only two, and if the undead can intimidated...

[sblock=ooc]

Do as said above. casting produce lightning.

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jan 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Is there any chance you could give us another map, Simon, so I can tell how Shakou will want to manuever?  She's going to want to focus on the living bandits... chomping on corpses is not a pleasant prospect at all, and something she'd like to avoid doing if she can possibly help it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 28, 2010)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Map attached.  Enemies #1 and 2 are the thugs, the rest are headless undead.

Initiative order is now:

Mystal Marr
Shakou
Annika
Growling Ape: Produce Lightning
Three Flowers
Thugs
Undead
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 28, 2010)

"Oh, you'll so regret this" smiles diminutive sword sage as he strides purposefuly toward opponents, pointing his rapier toward closer living thug.

Even as he makes the statement, he dissolves into mist and dissappears

[sblock=Actions]
Move straight toward thug 1
Use Cloak of deception (improved invisibility for one round) - move 5' per round to maintain the cloak - Mystal should be 4 squares east of his current position after his action moving 1 square per round until I say otherwise (in case I cannot post for some reason) until he reaches thug 1...

Keep in Island of Blades stance granting flanking to any and all allies adjacent to him vs. any enemy adjacent to any of them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jan 29, 2010)

Shakou sighs at the new thugs.

"You're really trying to get me to eat rotten meat?  Don't you men know how to treat a woman?"  She growled, before planning to move around the undead to get at the cowardly thugs.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm assuming there is no objects to climb for Shakou to use to position herself more advantageously.  In this case, Shakou will move "down" on the map 3 squares, then 3 squares towards the swarm.  Ready Action to bite+Grapple if the thugs move within Shakou's attack range.  If I am allowed, Shakou will simply claw the undead instead, if one moves adjacent to her.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2010)

Annika grimaces and reaches down as deeply as she can into the last dregs of her spiritual energy.

"I can't do this much longer," she says softly, not wanting their foes to hear.

She manages to send another magical attack at one of the living thugs...hoping that without commands, the undead creatures will be less effective.

(Magic Missile...2d4+2...weaving 0 level slots now. She canna take much more of this, captain!!)


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 1, 2010)

Three Flowers strides a few steps forward, positioning himself between the thugs and his spellcasting companions. Striking a pose he levels White Lotus at the closest undead and waits like a statue.

[sblock=ooc]Move couple squares towards the enemy and ready an attack at the first enemy that closes in to striking distance. There's really no reason not to charge but I feel waiting in a statue-like pose is more in character with 3F [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 1, 2010)

Mystal vanishes from sight. The two thugs, having already witnessed him teleporting across the Court, look around quickly for him to reappear. When he doesn't, they edge forwards carefully.

Annika's fiery feather streaks through the pack of headless undead and strikes the left-hand thug right between the eyes with a flash of spiritual fire. The man is flung onto his back and doesn't move. Three Flowers and Shakou move closer and take up positions. Growling Ape calls lightning into his hands.

The undead continue forwards, but the remaining living thug works his way carefully back to the door of their lair, looking out for Mystal as he goes.

[sblock=Shakou]
Shakou is used to 'reading' people, and her feline shape enhances her senses. She notices the tiny glance that the second thug gives when his friend is felled by Annika. A glance up and back towards the Tamsa Building. Following that look, she spots a figure at the window of the fourth storey, watching the events below.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Annika: Magic missile 2d4+2=10 damage. #1 is down.
The rest of the round is just movement. The headless undead don't seem to be hampered in their senses by having no head. They are unarmed except for dangerous looking talons.

Initiative:
Mystal Marr
Shakou
Annika
Growling Ape
Three Flowers
Thug
Undead

@ Theroc: No, no features except for the willow tree and the gully in the centre. Although I like interesting battlegrounds, this isn't one, just an open plaza! It's a good job this gang doesn't seem to have ranged attacks worth a damn....
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:2/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Frustrated that they still have to fight the undead, Ape starts to throws lightnings at them.

[sblock=ooc]

Active: produce lightning.

Attack: 1d20+6 ; 1d6+3 vs touch

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 1, 2010)

Mystal maintains his invisibility, but stops and steps back seeing how only living opponent retreats.

OOC: Move 5' to the left. Any opponent that comes adjacent to either three flowers or mystal are flanked


----------



## Theroc (Feb 1, 2010)

"We have an audience on the fourth floor of the building they keep retreating into... can you all handle the undead while Mystal and I go say hi, or are we needed here?"  Shakou says aloud, though not shouting very loudly, so as not to alert the thugs to her perception.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 1, 2010)

"Just say when, tigress." comes whisper from nowhere.

Only Three Flowers in his pose gets the feeling little swordsage is somewhere under his feet.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 8, 2010)

The undead stagger closer, the group poised for action. Growling Ape hurls a streak of lightning at the headless horror closest to him, slamming the creature in the chest but not slowing its advance. Closer they come, then they are upon you.

Two shamble towards Three Flowers. From nowhere, Mystal's rapier skewers one of them through the chest. It shudders on the blade for a moment and then drops to the floor inert. The salsham'ai still cannot be seen. Three Flowers lands a solid blow across the chest with White Lotus, a perfect Hawk Swoops Upon The Dove, his tutors would be proud. If this was a living person they would be dead by now, but opening the torso of these creatures seems to do little to slow it down.

Two stagger towards Shakou. The tigress strikes with her claw, severing dead sinew and muscle in a leg, but again these foes seem unaffected by damage that would stop a living creature.

But perhaps the damage has affected them, or perhaps the lack of a head hampers their perception. Although they flail with filth-encrusted talons, not a single one of the dead creatures hits.

Meanwhile, the living thug has retreated back inside the building. The watcher on the fourth floor still remains at the window.

[sblock=OOC]
Good rolls for everyone this round.

Growling Ape: Throw Lightning 18=6=24, hit for 1d6+3=5 damage to #4

Mystal Mar; Cloak of Deception as Swift action, Focus as Move Action, rapier attack. Focussed Strike Concentration 20+8=28, gives +2d6. Attack 17+5=22, hit for 1d4-1+2d6=9 total. Undead (#3) down.

Shakou: Readied claw attack against first undead (#8), 20+0=20, hit (no critical, they're undead). Damage 1d3+3=6 vs. #8

Three Flowers: readied attack 19+7=26, hit (again, no critical). Damage 1d8+2=8 vs. #6

Undead all miss. 
#6 claw attack on Three Flowers
#4 claw attack on Growling Ape
#5 and #8 claw attack on Shakou
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:2/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Using the lightning in his hand, Ape strikes the nearest undead.

[sblock=ooc]

Active: produce lightning (2 remaining).

Attack: 1d20+5 ; 1d6+3 vs touch against 4

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 10, 2010)

Mystal steps forward and attacks closest zombie (#6) maintaining his focus.

[sblock=Actions]
5' step, focused attack vs. #6 with flanking from 3Flowers

Island of Blades: All allies adjacent to Mystal and enemy are flanking even if enemy is not adjacent to Mystal.
[/sbock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 10, 2010)

Shakou dislikes being next to two walking corpses at once, and is sorely wishing she had a living opponent.  Rotting flesh is not something either her human or tiger palette preferred.  She stalked to the side of one, so that she only had one to worry about, for now... and the struck!

[sblock=Actions]
5' step so that only #8 is adjacent to Shakou, and she will attack with as many claw attacks as possible that does not require her to bite the undead.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2010)

Mystal steps, focuses and strikes. Another of the headless walking corpses drops as if by itself. The briefest of flcikers betrays the salsham'ai's presence before he vanishes from plain sight again.

Growling Ape punches out with his lightning-wreathed fists, slamming one hand into another of the undead. Lightning darts over the creature, it shudders under the onslaught then drops to its knees and keels onto the floor, inert.

Shakou sidesteps away from her opponents, batting with her forepaws but the stance is awkward for her and she fails to touch her opponents.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal: focussed strike Concentration 9+8=17, gives +1d6 damage. Attack 10=5=15, hits for 1d4-1+1d6=5 damage, undead #6 is down.

Shakou: 2 claw attacks 9+0=9, miss and 7+0=7, miss.

Growling Ape: lighting touch attack 6+5=11, hit for 1d6+3=5 damage. #4 is down.

Next up:

Annika
Three Flowers
Remaining undead (#5, #7 and #8)
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2010)

Mystal reappears 1 round after the attack. He needs full round action to recover it hence if he attacks it's duration runs out after next round so, first attack he would be invisible. On this attack I think he would be invisible for full round duration, but maybe I'm influenced by 4e End of Turn definition...anyhow, he's visible now until he takes full round to dissapear again...


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 11, 2010)

Three Flowers follows his attack with a dance of death towards the next target.

[sblock=ooc]attack on #7[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2010)

With a grimace of effort, Annika again weaves the last ergs of her essence into a pair of magical "feathers" that strike with spiritual force against the undead!

(Weaving 2 0 level slots into a 1st level slot and casting Magic Missile again. I need a wand or something.  2d4+2)


----------



## Theroc (Feb 16, 2010)

Shakou grimaced as she attempted to strike the zombie, her aim thrown off due to her distaste at touching rotten flesh.  However, she realized she HAD to stop these zombies before they do anything else distastful.

[sblock=Actions]
Shakou will attempt to 5' step each round to keep the one zombie away while she attacks(2 claws) the one she's injured, until it goes down.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 16, 2010)

Mystal moves in 5' steps giving flanking to any ally adjacent, using focused attack and lashing out with Fiery riposte on any undead attacking him.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 18, 2010)

Annika's fiery feather catches the apporaching headless in the chest. It stops, drops to its knees, where it wavers for a second before flopping to the ground. One foot continues to twitch.

Shakou and the undead trade blows, boxing with claws. Both sides tear into the flesh of the other, but Shakou lands the telling blow, felling one of her opponents.

Three Flowers races across the courtyard and neatly slices down through the torso of the one remaining undead, snuffing out whatever dark power was keeping it animated.

The undead have been stopped. Shading Willow Court is littered with the bodies of the fallen Paper Lantern Gang and their headless undead minions, but you know that there are still some left hiding in the Tamsa Building. Strange bangs and crashes can be heard from within.

[sblock=ooc]
From this round:

Annika: magic missile on #7, 2d4+2=5, enough to put it down.
Three Flowers: move and attack. #7 is down so I moved him to next nearest foe, #5. Attack 9+5=14, hit for 1d6+2=8 damage, enough to kill it.
Remaining undead (#8) clwa attack on Shakou for 8 damage.

Next round:
Mystal moves next to Three Flowers
Shakou, 2 claw attacks on undead #8, 13+0=13, hit for 1d3+3=6 damage and 19+0=19, hit for 1d3+3=5 damage, enough to destroy it.

That's all the foes down... for now 
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 18, 2010)

Mystal takes a breather, recovering his maneuvers

"So, do we parley or simply destroy them without questions?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 39/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:2/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape releases the rest of the spells electricity into the air.
"Transforming the dead into walking abominations doesn't increase my with to parlay." He answers the question."

[sblock=ooc]
Ape will cast Shilleagh before we open the door, weaving two level 0 spells.

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 23, 2010)

Whilst you are discussing your next move, more locals have appeared at the doors of what at first appeared to be derelict houses. Curious onlookers survey the scene of carnage in Shading Willow Court.

Then, somebody throws something from the upper window of the Old Tamsa Building. You glimpse a carved wooden token, with traces of worn red paint, land with a tiny click near Growling Ape's feet. Annika can almost smell the fire magic evident in the token and she barely has time to call out a warning before:

Fwoom.

The token detonates in a flash of super-heated fire, engulfing the group and the bodies of their vanquished foes. Mystal Marr is bowled over backwards by the blast. Ape is nearly knocked off his feet. Three Flowers executes a stylish roll away from the centre and emerges with edges of his surcoat delicately smoking. Annika takes the full brunt of her chosen element. Shakou ducks behind one of the undead corpses and emerges completely unscathed.
The crowd give a collective gasp as if they were watching a display of fireworks.

Just as quickly, the fireball dissipates, leaving heroes, corpses and the eponymous willow tree smouldering around the edges.

The doors to the Tamsa Building slam open and a nightmare creature from the Netherworld smashes its way through them, ripping one of the doors off its hinges as it does so.

The thing that emerges resembles a massive maggot-like body on top of spindly crab-like legs. Two forelegs ending in razor-sharp pincers indicate the front of the creature, which otherwise lacks head, tail or recognisable features on its rugose swollen body. Except, that is, for the collection of human heads that seem to sprout from its body like macabre fruit. These heads on stalks set up a cacophony of wailing, gnashing, screaming and spitting, rolling their eyes horribly. Behind, in the courtyard of the Tamsa Building, some figures are hustling.

[sblock=OOC]
Fireball damage: 19 or 9.

Three Flowers Reflex save 15+5=20, success. Health 23, Grace 3
Annika Reflex save 2+3=5, fail. Health 12, Grace 0
Shakou Reflex save 13+10, success. Evasion. Health 35, Grace 7
Mystal Marr Reflex save 4+2=6, fail. Health 11, Grace 0
Growling Ape Reflex save 4+4=8, fail. Health 12, Grace 0.

Annika recognises the creature as a 'headhanger', which can rip off your head and absorb it. (It's a monster adapted from RuneQuest; I'd not noticed before but it bears a strong resemblance to something from John Carpenter's version of The Thing).
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 23, 2010)

Swift action change to Flame's Blessings if not changed already? Before the explosion, I mean...It's Mystal's default stance and we were out of combat...

Otherwise, ouch!

EDIT: And Mystal's reflex is +7 not +2, unless I'm missing something...still only 11, probably not enough


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
You're right, should be +7, not +2, must have copied it down wrong. Still not enough to beat the DC though.

I figure you've had a brief pause to recover maneuvres etc., so I'll allow Flame's Blessing. Change that to Grace 0, Health 16.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 12/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:2/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

As Ape warily stands up, he touches the ground, bidding for the aid of the spirits of the earth.

[sblock=ooc]
Hadn't cast shilleagh yet, because trigger action didn't happen.

Move: Stand up
Standard: Casting Nature's Ally 2. small earth elemental will appear next round.

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 23, 2010)

Map? Do I have time to drink a potion of healing?


"This means no parley I assume. What the hell is that thing?"

Mystal uses the salve Vashti gave to him to ease worst of his burns. He then shortly rummages through his belt pouch producing slightly glowing green orb filled with viscous liquid.

"Do you think it will like acid?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 23, 2010)

Map.

 I would say, yes, you have time to drink a potion. I think I'll get everyone's reactions first, then I'll roll for initiative.

Looks like Shakou was out of the radius of the fireball anyway, but I expect a cat to have taken some kind of evasive action regardless


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 23, 2010)

[sblock=DrSimon]
Edited the post above, please roll for healing and include his reaction in your next post. And delete this one if you can afterwards

Also, shouldn't Mystal be at 17 not 16 (12 before resistance 5 then 17)?
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2010)

Three Flowers stands up and smothers the cinders on his cloak. He surveys the damage around and notices the monster emerge from the building.

Foul beast. Creature of decay. We shall rip it apart and then it's creator too.

Three Flowers levels the White Lotus towards the monster and then dashes to motion, sprinting forward and suddenly spinning around to lash at the beast.

OOC: Charge!


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 3, 2010)

The waves of enemies seem to keep on coming - first thugs, then headless zombies, and now this... thing.

Mystal drinks his phial of healing balm. As Growling Ape utters the syllables of a spell, the flagstones of the courtyard seem to warp and bubble. A stocky, roughly humanoid figure rises up from the ground. It seems to be covered in paving slabs itself, but leaves the ground unchanged as it emerges. It strides purposefully across the courtyard to the creature, which lashes out with its claws but misses (it seems to be foxed by the fact that the earth elemental has no head to speak of). The elemental slams its stony fists into the flanks of the creature.

Three Flowers charges across the courtyard, ducks under the claws and slices through the rubbery pink flesh of the beast. This close, the sounds of the screeching heads almost overwhelms his senses, but his desire to destroy the loathsome thing sustains him.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystal: healing potion, heals 8 points. Regarding your Q above, by my reckoning you had 12 Grace left, and full 18 Health. The fireball did 19 damage, reduced to 14 by the stance. This removes the 12 grace and 2 points of health, hence 16. (now 18 plus 6 grace)

Growling Ape: Summon earth elemental. An AoO from the headhanger misses as the elemental moves inside its reach. Then elemntal slam attack 14+6=20, hit for 1d6+5=6 damage.

Three Flowers: charge attack, 18+7=25, hit. Crit confirm 18+5=23, success. Damage 2d6+4=13. Will save against heads, 20+3=23, success.

Remaining initiative order:

Annika
Shakou
Headhanger

[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Seeing this new creature, Shakou decided that she would rather not even get close to it.  She moved towards her equipment on the floor, and returned to her human form, picking up her bow and taking aim.

[sblock=OOC]
I really can't see Shakou wanting to close with such a creature, so she'll return to her gear, return to human form and pick up her bow and arrows and hope to do some damage from a distance.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 3, 2010)

Theroc said:


> I really can't see Shakou wanting to close with such a creature, so she'll return to her gear, return to human form and pick up her bow and arrows and hope to do some damage from a distance.



Why not? It's big and you can get on it's back and tear it up with abandon!


----------



## Theroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Neurotic said:


> Why not? It's big and you can get on it's back and tear it up with abandon!




[sblock=OOC]
Because it's some rotting undead thing?  Or am I mistaken, if it's not composed of rotting flesh, that changes things, and I'd want to edit my actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 4, 2010)

[sblock=Theroc]


Theroc said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Because it's some rotting undead thing?  Or am I mistaken, if it's not composed of rotting flesh, that changes things, and I'd want to edit my actions.[/sblock]




By it's description I would say it's just icky worm like soft goo. And besides, if you go there and help Three Flowers and I attack once we then can be on 'hustling doorway figures' in a round 
[/sblock]

[sblock=DrSimon]
So drinking potion is my first round action? The way you said it before I thought it will be 'reaction' and then you roll init.

Regardless, here is my action for this or next round...adjust as you can to fit as much within this round (such as getting move after drinking potion. Thank you.

Edit: extra ten feet of movement come from extreme leap skill trick...since hi move is 20' which is minimum for running jump, jump distance and the rest of the move (30') will go to next round

It will go like this (to avoid AOO if it has reach 15 use tumble):
in a row one above where he's now:
20' run,
10' jump (uses move),
10' extra move (2 squares between him and Three flowers) - here is another 'step up' on the map
10' normal move to get the beasts flank, 3 squares from the building

Throw flask on hind quarters (to avoid harming three flowers) at most opportune moment
[/sblock]

Mystal runs forward after Three Flowers, brandishing green globe. In the middle of the run he jumps, prodigious leap for one so small. After he lands he rolls into a ball and after one roll his arms and legs spring out and he cater vaults catapulting green globe toward worm spirit. (ranged touch +6, 1d6 acid + 1 on splash area)

Jump (1d20+6=25) 
Tumble (1d20+12=17)


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 4, 2010)

OOC: The creature's body has a maggot-like quaility to it, but it isn't made of rotting flesh.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2010)

Annika weaves the last gasp of magic she has left into another pair of spirit feathers, and lets them fly at the terrible specter that's risen up before them. As she does, the ghostly flame that's surrounded her gutters and dies; her spirit half completely exhausted for the moment.

(Magic Missile (2d4+2) at the darkness)


----------



## Theroc (Mar 4, 2010)

OOC: In that case, Shakou will move along the little valley with the tree until she is in the proper position to perform a flanking charge on the beast.  Since it is large-sized, I'll assume Shakou cannot use the bite-grab combo on it.  If that is possible, Shakou will do it, as even if it's dangerous for her, it'd make it easier on the others to take it out.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2010)

Mystal darts across the courtyard, jumps, rolls beneath the slashing claws of the beast and throws his flask of acid, but the wailing and spitting heads along its flanks cause him to rush his throw and the acid vial sails right over the headhanger and lands the other side, even as Annika's fiery feather bursts upon one the hanging heads and silences it. Some of the acid, however, still splashes its rubbery flanks.

The headhanger retaliates against Three Flower's assault on it with a flurry of clashing claws. The paladin fends off one claw with his shield but the second slashes him across the shoulder. Blood flows.

Tiger-Shakou stalks alongside the culvert until she is level with the headhanger. Her tail twitching, she readies herself.

The Paper Lantern gang, waiting in the doorway, are similarly poised for action.

[sblock=ooc]
Annika: magic missile 2d4+2=9
Shakou: move into position. You can do a full attack combo on it next round, if you like. I'm all for characters jumping on larger opponents. Plus you have a flank with Mystal.
Headhanger: 2 claws attack on Three Flowers. One misses, one hits for 14 damage.

Next round:
Mystal Marr: Tumble to avoid AoO 9+12=21, success. Ranged splash weapon 1+6=7, miss. Miss direction 10 ft. straight ahead, so causes 1 splash damage to HH. I let you take the full move combo in one round to compensate for gypping you last time, although I do think that the multiple rounds to jump rule is a bit silly.

Growling Ape (plus earth spirit)
Three Flowers
Annika
Shakou
Headhanger
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 12/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:2/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

The air around Ape crackles as he summons another lightning to his hands. Meanwhile the headless earth spirit continuous his attack against the unnatural thing.

[sblock=ooc]
cast produce lightning and the elemental attacks.

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Mar 5, 2010)

Shakou snarls to herself as her muscles tense, charging forward before leaping at the creature, ready to tear it apart!

[sblock=OOC]
Shakou will charge the headhanger, performing a full attack and attempting to grapple after the successful bite, if possible.  Essentially, she's going for the throat for a stereotypical big cat takedown.  However, I'm not sure this thing actually has a throat, but you get the point.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 9, 2010)

Growling Ape holds out his hands and lightning lances down from the heavens to nestle in his palms, sparking and crackling. Meanwhile his earth spirit slams its stony fists into the flanks of the headhanger. Two more of the shrieking heads fall silent.

[sblock=ooc]
Elemental attack 11+6=17, damage 1d6+5=11.

Will resolve Shakou's attack once I have actions for Three Flowers and Annika.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2010)

Annika hesitates, her magic expended...then arrives at a decision. She seems to _ripple_ somewhat, as if she were made of cloth and a wind had passed across her...then she collapses into her clothing, which settles to the ground. A moment later a russet and orange colored bird about the size and shape of an eagle struggles free of the oversized neck hole and launches itself skyward with a raptor's cry!

(Shapechanging and moving 15' up, 15' away from the beastie)


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 18, 2010)

Three Flowers strikes with poise and grace, but a blow that looks as if it would be a telling strike is truned aside on the headhanger's rugged hide, bringing a drip of ichor forth from a tiny wound. 

Shakou-tiger bolts across the courtyard and leaps onto the back of the creature. Although it has no neck, as such, it has a pushed-in mass that marks a front, of sorts. Her teeth clamp into its rubbery flesh, and her forepaws struggle for purchase. Her hind claws rip and tear at the creature, dragging another head loose. It bounces to the courtyard and falls silent. Even so, the yammer of the remaining heads is painful to Shakou's senstive feline hearing.

The headhanger lashes out with its almost crab-like claws. One crushes the earth spirit to dust. The other lashes out at Three Flowers. The young paladin tries to block with his shield but is too slow. The claw clamps onto his head. Three Flowers is saved by his helmet which is crushed out of shape, but the assault is too much for him and he collapses to the courtyard, blood trickling from one nostril.

Perhaps inspired by this, the remaining Paper Lantern Gang members rush from their ruined doorway, but they scatter, running away down the nearby streets and alleys - three groups of two each. You recognise three of them as survivors of your previous fight, the other three are hooded in heavy cloaks.

[sblock=ooc]
Three Flowers: scimitar attack 20+5=25, hit. Crit confirm 2+5=7. Damage 1d6+2=3

Annika: transform

Shakou: bite attack 15+4=19, damage 1d6+3=5 plus now grappled.
Claw #1 7+0=7, miss.
Claw #2 2+0=2, miss
Rake #1 18+0=18, 1d3+1 damage= 2
Rake #2 17+0=17, 1d3+1 damage= 3
Since the headhanger has all-round vision it cannot be flanked, thus no sneak attack I'm afraid. But you are hanging onto its back.
Will save against noise of heads 3+1=4, fail. Shakou at -2 for attack, saves and skills.

Headhanger: Claw #1 attack on earth elemental, hits for 13 damage (elemental has 11 hit points and is thus destroyed).
Claw #2 attack on Three Flowers hits for antoher 13 damage. My reckoing is that this puts Three Flowers at -1 hp.

Three groups of 2 thugs apiece do double move towards the nearest three alleyways on their side of the courtyard. 

Next initiative cycle:
Mystal Marr
Growling Ape
(Three Flowers): action - bleed.
Annika
Shakou

Edit: added map. There's no particular order attached to the numerical value of the bad guys, but assume the each odd number is one you've seen before, and even numbers are hooded.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 12/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:5/5, 1:2/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Growing furious and desperate as the others fall, Ape channes the first lightning at the creature.

[sblock=ooc]
throw lightning.
1d20+5 ranged touch. 1d6+3 electricity damage.

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 25, 2010)

Ape casts a bolt of lightning at the headhanger. It convulses as the bolt hits it and then, ever so slowly, its legs buckle beneath it and in drops to the floor. The heads let out a collective groan of dismay and then fall silent, their eyes rolling upwards.

Once again,a  post battle lull falls across the courtyard. Three Flowers lies unconscious and badly wounded, the rest of the group are battered almost to their limits, spells almost spent, but finally the gang seems to have been cleared out, their undead and their secret weapon defeated, their lair seems abandoned.

From her vantage point in the sky, Annika can see the three groups as they head into the streets of Cormondal.

Through the doors of the gnag's lair, the Old Tamsa Building, Mystal and Shakou can see an inner courtyard, in a disarray of rubbish and debris, but amongst it a man crucified on an X-shaped frame, alive or dead you can't tell.

[sblock=ooc]
Growling Ape lighting attack 16+5-21 touch attck, hits for 1d6+3=7 damage. Just enough to put this thing down.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 12/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:2/5, 1:2/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

If he sees any gang members, Ape throws the rest lightnings at them. Calming down, he realizes the unmoving shape of Three Flowers. He moves quickly to him, green healing energies emanating from his hands: "Your time hasn't come, warrior!"

[sblock=ooc]
throw lightnings. (this is just fluff. Please don't penalize 3F for the time it takes.
Move to 3F and use Cure minor wounds twice to wake him up.

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Mar 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Can Shakou see any of the escaping gang members?  If so, are any within her charging range?  Also, is she still suffering the headhanger's penalty?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 25, 2010)

Mystal calls to the others
"Let them be for now. If they return will be waiting, no sense in getting only part of them and some of us are too tapped out for us to risk separating." he indicates fallen paladin "Maybe Annika and oen of you shapechangers could follow one group? Could you follow their smell Shakou? Or can one of you turn into a bird?"

"Otherwise, I suggest we search their lair thoroughly and maybe find that mystic that pelted us with fire."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2010)

OOC: Annika's already turned into a bird (see Shayuri's last post)

The escapees are too far for Shakou to reach and pounce in one round, but she could follow them, although they are heading for the more populated areas, and a tiger in the city might raise concern...


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2010)

Annika circles above, keeping an eye on as many of the fleeing gangsters as she can to try to note where they go to ground. If they become too widely spread, she'll focus on the largest number she can keep in view at once...not until they've all evaded her, or left the streets, does she land back at the puddle of her possessions, wiggle under her poncho and resume her human form.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 26, 2010)

Shakou doesn't dare pursue the bandits alone, knowing the chances were she'd be outnumbered and in a sore way, should she give chase.  She slowly paces back to her own belongings, returning to her human form and slipping into the quickly, before returning to Three Flower's side.

"Those thugs can't kill such beauty!"  She murmurs into his ear encouragingly before rising again and looking to the others.

"I believe this little adventure was more unpleasant than the spiders... do you specialize in fighting horrors that no animal wants to bite?"


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 26, 2010)

OOC: and idea: Shakou in tiger form and Mystal riding, pouncing upon some poor enemy with full complement of sneak attacks and focused attack with maneuver goodness in same attack


----------



## Theroc (Mar 26, 2010)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: and idea: Shakou in tiger form and Mystal riding, pouncing upon some poor enemy with full complement of sneak attacks and focused attack with maneuver goodness in same attack




[sblock=OOC]
Lol, "ANIMALITY!"[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 27, 2010)

"I'll take a quick look inside. If you see me running prepare to follow." Mystal says with pale trace of a smile

He enters the building through the window on first floor and is almost immediately swalowed by shadows.
(move silently +13, Hide +12; Listen +7; Spot +7; Profession (Bounty Hunter) +2 )

OOC: Mystal will move downwards first to make sure ground floor is clear and to get from behind anyone looking for/at the group. He then goes up slowly, occasionaly using building facade and windows to peer into the rooms rather then opening the door from inside


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 12/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:2/5, 1:2/4, 2:3/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape waits at Three Feathers side, hoping his minor healing magic was enough to revive the warrior.

[sblock=ooc]
Last action:
Move to 3F and use Cure minor wounds twice to wake him up.

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 29, 2010)

OOC: can I give him second (and last!) healing poultice BEFORE going on scouting? We don't need extra load of carrying full-thin-can paladin while running away


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 30, 2010)

Growling Ape's magic stops the bleeding from Three Flower's head, and the young warrior revices enough to be able to drink the healing potion offered by Mystal Marr. Looking dishevelled in a dramatically handsome way, Three Flowers is able to stand again.

Whilst curious onlookers emerge from the doors of Shading Willow Court once more, cautiously approaching the giant corpse of the headhanger, Mystal and Annika set off on scouting missions.

Circling above the streets of Cormondal, Annika is able to keep tabs on two of the three groups. One pair head into the abandoned eastern end of town, and step inside another crumbling old building. The other two pairs move into the populated part of town, moving through the fish market, and it is here that Annika loses sight of one pair whilst dividing her time between all three groups. The remaining pair, however, she spots heading into a shop with yellow awnings on one of the main market streets. She thinks that she can find both the shop and the ruined house in the eastern quarter from the ground.

Mystal, meanwhile, explores the Old Tamsa Building. He has no trouble climbing up the elaborately carved exterior. Inside, the building is a series of apartments overlooking a central courtyard, each level has a stone balcony that overlooks the courtyard, each apartment is a simple two or three-room flat. Most of these are long abandoned except by pigeons, but a few show signs of habitation - filthy bedding, the cast-off remains of black yaama resin, needles, small vials, empty earthenware bottles. The place stinks of stale sweat, urine and decaying meat.

The place is empty of people, but amongst the squalor Mytsal finds a chest bearing the custom stamps of Ashoyin, from north up the Anhoi river. The box is empty, but obviously once had a false bottom, with padding that fits the vials left lying around.

On the ground floor, Mystal finds a large cage, perhaps suitable for the headhanger, and hanging from a wooden X-frame, a Nekuuese human; alive, but in a badly beaten state and unconscious.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 30, 2010)

Mystal takes the chest, cuts the man down and calls the group inside:
"Come quickly! I need a healer here! NOW!"

After he shouts he realizes they might get it wrong way and adds:
"I'm fine! There is a torture victim here. It's safe!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 30, 2010)

OOC: Just to clarify timings, Mystal's explorations take long enough that Annika has returned to the square by the time the salsham'ai calls out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 12/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:2/5, 1:2/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

Ape looks around who the healer could be that Mystal called. Finally he shrugs and follows the voice, even with only minor healing magic at his disposal.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 11, 2010)

Three Flowers removes his helmet and looks ruefully as the creases cruched into it by the headhanger's claws. "I can heal, a little," he adds.

Inside the Old Tamsa Building, the group finds a mess of trash, and Mystal untying the torture victim that he spoke of from a cross-frame. Three Flowers, Growling Ape and Annika recognise the man, although his face is livid with bruises and contusions. He was at the Vashti's funeral, a man calling himself "Dirt" he was one of the original beneficiaries of the Vashti's bequest and, although he accompanied them to the old temple he did not venture below ground and had gone when they returned with the statue that they went to seek. To Mystal and Shakou he is just another nekuuese human, with wiry musculature that suggests a warrior or a manual worker. 

He is unconscious, but alive.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 21, 2010)

"Let's go. We need to report this to Vashti and to recover a bit from the combat. Can anyone of you casters see if any of this is another talisman? I'll find something to carry this guy out of here."

Mystal leaves wounded man to others and goes outside to garner things needed for a stretcher and find men willing to carry him. He goes to old vengeful lady first:

"Honorable elder, would you know who would be inclined to help us carry a man to the city center? Also, if you know if there are other hideouts of this band so we can finish the job that would be most helpful. Here is little something to help you recover from this ordeal. Sorry I cannot offer you more at this time."

Unsaid remains _"and find volonteers for carrying."_

Mystal gives the lady 90 yen, essentially emptying the purse at his belt.



OOC: that leaves him with measly 1700yen in backpack 

OOC: DrSimon, would buckler count as shield for purposes of disabling swordsage armor bonus? I mean, it leaves the hand free and doesn't interferre with normal arm use. If it does, I'd use that spider face as armor enhancement (maybe like crystal from Magic Item Compendium?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2010)

The old lady is grateful for the money, but more grateful that you have freed her son and his wife from their imprisonment as undead and headhanger adornments - now they can have a proper funeral. She and other residents are happy to help you back to the Narvinda.  A further search of the Old Tamsa Building reveals a few vials of a pale blue liquid, and one magical token that radiates faint necromantic magic.

******

Battered and weary, you return to the Narvinda Manrupashnar, where the Vashti greets you warmly (with an unexpected hug), and Sister Herbailst grumbles over your injuries. Tea and date cake are bought out whilst you discuss recent events. The man you rescued,who calls himself Dirt, joins you, despite unpleasant looking injuries.

"I failed you," he says. "At the temple, I felt that it was a waste of time. The Old Vashti's legacy was a game. Talking wolves, lost statues. These did nothing to help people like she taught. So I left. I heard of the gang in Shading Willow Court, thought I could deal with them, help people. I was wrong." The Vashti puts a comforting hand on his shoulder. 

"I'll tell what I know," Dirt continues. "The gang was led by a walking dead spirit called Mozin. You can tell him, his head is smashed in yet he still lives. He gave the others drugs. Black yaama, and this one," he indicates the blue vials. "They call it delerium, made them excitable. That's when they would go out and capture people. Anyone who didn't pay them, they gave to the headhanger, then turned the body into walking dead. Mozin had some magic items that he used for this. If one of the gang was killed, he bought them back too. I think he got the drugs and the talismans from somewhere else, I heard him talk of a 'Master'. I think there was a larger plan, to bring chaos to Cormondal."

"You haven't failed at all, Master Dirt," says the Vashti kindly. She turns to Growling Ape. "I think we know where that missing body went to. This is very worrying, if it's just part of some wider plot. I think the authorities need to know, which reminds me..." She produces an elegantly written scroll from within the folds of her robes. "Magister Ten has set a date for our little dinner date, three days from now on the eve of the Laburnum Festival. This might be a good time to bring up this little problem."

"I also have some news regarding the Jade Elixir," she continues, pouring some more tea. "One of the sisters found a reference to a temple to the Monkey God. In Jaxius Zem of all places!  It's all the way up in Nirhamsa, I'm afraid, but Zem mentions that the priest claims not only is it the largest temple to the Monkey King in the Empire (as was), but also that it contains all the important relics associated with Monkey King myths, including the last drop of Jade Elixir." She smiles. "Highly unlikely, of course, but it's a lead."

[sblock=ooc]
Jaxius Zem is a well known writer from the last days of the Empire of Splendour who travelled exntensively and recorded his observations in a famously patronising and arrogant style.

Nirhamsa is upriver along the Anhoi River, a stable former-Imperial province known for forested hills and ancient ruins. You can get an idea of the location here. Cormondal is near the swampy-looking area just south of Ashoyin.

@Neurotic: I've done a bit of research and everything suggests that a buckler _would_ count as a shield as regards negating the bonus. Also, Swordsages have no shield proficiency. It could be worked into armour instead, though. There's an item in Oriental Adventures that might work, I'll look it up.

Edit again: The chahar-aina (four-mirror-armour), can be worn over padded, leather or chain shirt, requires Medium armour proficiency, provides +1 armour bonus, -1 ACP, 5% spell failure, weighs 10lb (although darkwood effects apply to those stats for the demon face). The one pictured even has a demonic face.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 12/39, F +5,R+3,W+6 (Spells: 0:2/5, 1:2/4, 2:2/3)
Ape Form (AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13)

"_The failures of the past haunt our future_. Friends, these undead and the Master seem of greater urgency than the elixir. Will you help me to cleanse my past?" Ape looks at the others, his voice pleading.

[sblock=ooc]
Are we healed back? What about spells?

Will update below data after answer.

BTW: Nice WE, I don't know if I can post before Monday.

--------
 Spells (CL: 3, DC: 13+spell level)
5/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
4/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I.
3/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II

Baboon Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 17, Flat Footed: 13
Fort: +6
Refl: +5
Will: +6
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Listen/Spot: +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2010)

OOC: Healing etc., no, not yet as it's still the same day as the fighting in the square. You can get _some_ healing if you want to chase after the remnants of the gang now, or you can wait until tomorrow and tackle them fresh, if you can find them.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 23, 2010)

"I don't think we can afford another fireball like that one on the square. They might get another monster from netherworld, but it made little difference and I doubt they will reorganize quickly enough. We have two locations and can have them under surveilance while we recuperate. I think Annika said she's without spells and regardless of our health, she won't recover them without some sleep.

I can go and scout around if you agree to wait for a bit. Shakou, will you come too? Annika, I'll need exact locations or you can lead me in your bird form?"

OOC: eternal problem with half-an-hour adventuring day esp. at low levels where casters burn through their spells in first combat


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2010)

Annika glances at Mystal and nods, though she seems distracted.

"I can take you to the places they ran to."

_I don't think we can afford another fireball like that one on the square._ Annika wasn't so sure. There had been pain, yes, burning...but now in the aftermath she felt it had kindled something within her. A slow burn that was inside instead of out. As if the flames of that spell had burned away chaff, and allowed embers inside her to finally have enough air to come alight.

"We should be careful though. If they know we saw them go there, they'll move again."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 23, 2010)

Mystal smiles coldly.
"Don't worry, if I'm ever seen by a city dweler when I don't wont him to see me, I'll go back into the mists and settle down.

We'll be right back. Shakou, are you coming?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 16/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells: 0:3/6, 1:3/5, 2:3/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"Naturally we should try to take care of ourselves I didn't want to rush you into action." Ape says to the others. With now the secret regarding the vanished corpse revealed, he can now open himself more up to the spirit powers.

[sblock=ooc]

--------
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
6/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 26, 2010)

Brother Gold had arrived in Cormondal, a small town located at the junction of the great Anhoi River and the smaller Leng River, an old town of crumbling stone buildings, elaborately carved in the Imperial style. The boat on which he had found passage docked at one of the great stone _ghats_, tiers of steps leading between the river and the town. 

He had heard of a place in this town calling itself a _narvinda_, but there was nothing like the towering mountainside temple-complexes of his homeland. The 'narvinda' before him was nonethless impressive in its own way, topped with a white _stupa_ and currently being decorated in garlands of yellow flowers by white-robed men and women, in time for the Laburnum Festival, no doubt.

He had heard that this temple was home to a local wise woman going by the honourific of 'Vashti'. This Vashti was spoken of in respectful tones for days upriver of Cormondal, an old woman much beloved for her wisdom and charity. She sounded like the person that a pilgrim ought to talk to.


----------



## strawhat (Apr 28, 2010)

Gold entered the narvinda, momentarily watching the people go about business. _"The Vashti may be able to give me some guidance,"_ he thinks, approaching one of the robed persons. _"I wish to help the people, she may know where to start."_  gold greets the person with  a polite bow "Hello sir, I am looking for the Vashti, if you would be as kind as to direct me to her?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2010)

The acolyte gives Gold an appraising glance.

_"Of course,"_ he says with a smile. "This way please." He leads Borther Gold through some collonaded corridors into a courtyard garden where three men, three women and a salsham'ai are taking tea from a simple, yet elegant, tea service.

All but one of the women look somewhat worse for wear, sporting bruises, cuts, smudges of soot, dried blood and other unidentifiable substances. The only clean person in the group is a young woman with shoulder-length dark hair, dressed in a slightly more decorative version of the white robes worn by the other temple acolytes. The other two women have an exotic look, one with red hair dressed in a simple poncho and skirt, the other with orange hair dressed in a figure-hugging outfit of dark silk. Of the three men, one is a battered-looking nekuuese man in simple clothing, one a handsome asharan man in armour, holding his cup like one with an education in etiquette, the last a slightly hairy man in travellers clothes, about to get up as Gold enters. The little salsham'ai wears a dark version of the ponchos favoured by his people, the hood pulled back to show his strange albino features.

_"Honoured Vashti,"_ says the acolyte to the woman in white. _"This man requests to speak with you."
_
The woman in white looks a little taken aback, but quickly recovers. She is not the old wise woman that Gold had been led to expect, but somebody much younger.

"Thank you," she says to the acolyte, who leaves with a bow. Turning to Gold she continues. "Please, join us for some tea. How may I help you?"


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 28, 2010)

Before his presence was even registered properly, Mystals form shimmers and dissolves into mist. People sitting at the table see him materialize some ten feet behind newcomer and at about waist height his legs coming down from sitting position. He puts his cowl back up and puts his hand on his rapier. Everything happens with as much sound as mist would make.

Stealth (1d20+17=22); Sense Motive (1d20+9=18)

OOC: Sorry, strawhat, just a bit of paranoid personality who would hate to see Vashti killed as was tried before.


----------



## strawhat (Apr 28, 2010)

Gold stands for a moment in surprise at the Vashti youth before remembering what he was there for. "Thank you honorable Vashti," he replies, kneeling at the table, not noticing the figure that appeared behind him, "I am Brother Gold, away from my narvinda on a pilgrimage for goodness. I wish to seek your guidance for I know little of what is going in the world outside Ut'Bharma."Without diverting his attention, Gold produces a small glittering stone from within his clothing, as it sits in his palm, eight golden legs sprout from it, where it proceeds to climb up on his shoulder.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 29, 2010)

The Vashti glances at Mystal out of the corner of her eye and her mouth turns up slightly in a small smile. Looking back to Gold, she continues as she pours some tea.

"Be welcome, Brother Gold. I'm afraid our humble narvinda here probably can't compare with those of Ut'Bharma; we are but a refuge for those in need of aid, or rest. I am Aru Leng, Vashti of this town for, oh, just under a month now, but if you're looking for good deeds I'm sure there'll be plenty of opportunity." She quirks her wry smile again. "These people have faced all sorts of dangers in the name of the people of this town, in the short while that I've been Vashti." She encompasses the group with a sweep of her arm, but doesn't formally introduce them yet.  "But tell me, what talents do you have to offer?"


----------



## strawhat (Apr 29, 2010)

"I possess many talents honorable Vashti, I..have knowledge of many subjects, in the aid of commoners I have learned the art of cooking and have studied and practiced medicine and tending injuries, also.." Gold pauses, attempting to look behind himself without moving, "I am a practitioner of the Way of Six Energies, specifically Ibhesh, which involves enhancing and healing myself and others." he finishes with, "My crystal informs me that someone is behind me, a friend of yours hopefully?" he asks, turning around to look at Mystal.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 29, 2010)

Gold turns to see...black robe with the hood up. Only wisp of white hair escapes under the hood.

"Your skills don't cover perception obviously, but that spider of yours is handy if it can warn you there's someone behind you.

I am Mystal Marr, a warrior from the Mists. We had our deal of difficulties including an attempt on Vashti's person. I am here to ensure she lives to see her reputation grow like her predecessors. And I dislike strangers unannounced on principle. Therefore, if you posed a threat, you'd be lying on the floor now."

Mystal removes his cowl, giving Gold good look at his features, and turns toward Vashti and bows:
"I apologize for my actions, honorable Vashti, it was not my place to judge those entering your presence. I would call upon our trials as an excuse, but it is not in my nature not to take responsibility for my actions. You may decide on my penance."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 29, 2010)

The Vashti gives Mystal a smile and waves off his protest.

"No need for penance, my friend," she says. "But you're starting to sound like Sister Herbalist. Between the two of you I'll probably never be allowed out again!"

She turns back to Gold.

"I hope you can forgive Mystal, but I'm afraid his actions are quite understandable. My friends here have not long ago fought walking dead and a creature from the Netherworld here in the middle of Cormondal, so you may not surprised if they show some misgivings of strangers. " She hands a tea cup to Gold.

"I have to say I've never met a yana mystic before," she says with a gleam in her eyes. "But I've heard fascinating stories. I hope we get a chance to discuss the Way of Six Energies further." She stops as if distracted by a thought. "You must have arrived by boat?" she says, more a statement than a question. "I wonder... did it come via Ashoyin?"

[sblock=OOC]
Strawhat, you can decide yes or no to this. Likely it would have stopped off at this large town. Either way adds possibilities.
[/sblock]


----------



## strawhat (Apr 29, 2010)

"I can understand." Replies Gold, accepting the tea with a smile. Turning to Mystal he adds "And the 'spider' can do more than that. Also, he thanks you for the compliment." Turning back to the Vashti, Gold continues, "Yes, I did spend a night in Ashoyin, why?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2010)

"Just a thought," replies the Vashti. She turns to the bruised nekuuese man. "Master Dirt, you said that this delerium drug was being smuggled in from Ashoyin?"

The one called Dirt gives a curt nod.

"I suppose it's a small chance, but perhaps your investigations might want to check this boat as well as the hiding place of these men?" says the Vashti to the rest of the group. For the moment she offers no explanation of what she's talking about to Gold.

OOC: Will be away for a week, catch up when I get back.


----------



## Neurotic (May 3, 2010)

"Shouldn't we track those thugs before they re-organize and make more zombies?"


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2010)

"I'll defer to your expertise in this matter, Master Mystal," says the Vashti. "Please, go if you need to." She turns to Gold. "You mentioned healing ability. Are you any good with minds? I may have an interesting conundrum for you here in our infirmary."

[sblock=OOC]
Annika trailed managed to track the whereabouts of two of the three pairs of thugs who escaped, one to a ruined house on the eastern outskirts of town, the others to an empty shop near the main market. Between Mystal and Shakou (and possibly Annika) you can stake out these two places if you wish, whilst everyone heals and recovers spells, or you could try to sneak/barge in to one, your choice.

I'm assuming here that Three Flowers stays behind at the narvinda with Dirt. Ape can go on stake out or stay, as you wish.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 10, 2010)

ooc: Would like to stay and rest with Ape to regain spells.


----------



## Neurotic (May 10, 2010)

OOC: Welcome back!

Mystal will go and SCOUT not BARGE IN  Either he goes to both and just take a peek or he goes and waits (counts as rest?) depending on whteher Shakou decides to go to other one...

Most secure would be to scout together, just in case, but then there is no waiting and securing they do not dissapear.
First one to check is the shop, I assume there the caster will go.

I'd hate to hold off anyone with solo action so feel free just to describe the situation unless there is specific situation of one thug alone and vulnerable


----------



## strawhat (May 18, 2010)

"I must use bandages and the sort, though my teachers do possess the ability to heal with magic," Replies Gold "Though I will help them to the best of my ability if you wish."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2010)

Will post an update soon, just wondering who is still with us. Check in if still interested and I'll fast-forward a little.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2010)

ooc: Still here, still interested.


----------



## Neurotic (May 19, 2010)

check


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2010)

(OOC - Here!)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2010)

The next day dawns clear over Cormondal. Two days to go before the Laburnum Festival, and across the town everyone is getting ready for the celebration of the arrival of summer. Garlands of yellow flowers are being made and hung from the eaves and corner posts of houses and sense of anticipation hangs over the city.

In the narvinda, the acolytes are busy preparing to feed the poor and needy, a charity they perform on all of the festival days. Amongst those who fought in Shading Willow Court, wounds are healed and magic restored.

The Vashti showed Brother Gold two girls, apparently twin sisters once left to die in the wilderness as babies but found again living amongst giant spiders. They are both feral and animal-like, and one is evidently twisted by magic to a fearsome creature with fangs and claws. The Vashti and her acolytes are currently trying to rehabilitate. "Anything you have to offer, Brother Gold, would be most welcome."

Mystal and Shakou, realtively unscathed in the fight against the Paper Lantern Gang, track down the last known locations of four of the six gang members who escaped - an old ruined house and an abandoned shop. A cursory examination shows both locations are empty. If the gang members went inside, they must have left again by the time the two scouts arrive.

And so, once again the group meets over breakfast with the Vashti. Three Flowers is still recuperating from his wounds. Brother Gold makes up the missing place.

"So, my friends," says the Vashti. "What are your next actions? I was wondering if Brother Gold would care to join you, and if you will take him into your number? Like Growling Ape and Mystal, I feel, perhaps, that the loose end of this Paper Lantern Gang needs tying up one way or another."

[sblock=ooc]
A cursory glance means looking in from outside. A full internal exploration of either location is yet to be done.

I may NPC Shakou for a while, but I haven't seen Theroc around for a bit. Otherwise 4 PCs is fine.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells: 0:6/6, 1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"Yes, I feel that I have personal ties to the problem. We should solve the situation." Ape says to the others.

[sblock=ooc]
Ape used magic to heal himself before praying for new ones in the morning.

--------
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
6/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 19, 2010)

OOC: I'm thinking we need to go there and look in detail. I'm guessing at least one location has a basement. And we can ask locals if that doesn't yield any results

"Honored Vashti, if this is normal for this group, I mean to change it's members every week, I feel there is little connection between us, fated or otherwise as your predeccessor seemed to imply. That is something you may look into as I'm not part of the original group and didn't receive a letter from her.

I'll accept brother Gold as others accepted me, but he still needs to prove himself in trials we're expecting."


----------



## strawhat (May 22, 2010)

"I'm sorry, I can't do anything now, but I will try when I am more skilled." Gold says, after studying the childern

"I will prove myself, and I may not know much of what happened and what they did, but if these people are evil, I will do my best to bring swift justice." he replies to Mystal, giving a light smile.


----------



## Neurotic (May 22, 2010)

"Quite depends on what you consider evil, but I'd say choping heads off and making the bodies into zombies qualifies. And if my description gives you creeps, you may reconsider.

Now, everyone, let's go and root out some evil cultists. We still haven't found that mystic that got us fried."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2010)

The Vashti gives Mystal a small smile.

"I'll be honest with you, Mystal, I'm not sure _what_ my great aunt had in mind, or what criteria she used to chose the original, um, beneficiaries. I'm still working my way through the journals she left to me. I think she had some grand task in mind, and her little games seem to have been a way of forging a group capable of tackling it. In that respect, I don't think it matters who is in the group, as long as there is one. As to this current problem," she shifts her seating position. "What we have is a group of criminals using magic to evil ends. Technically, the authorities should be alerted, and I have spoken to Magister Ten about this. However, the common response in such matters is to deputise any _jiunsami_ in the area to deal with the magical threat." She holds out her hands, palms up and smiles. "And this happens to be you lot. So... we're really just cutting the bureaucracy. I do have one requirement, though. Bring the living gangsters back alive, if you can. I'll leave the undead ones to your discretion."

OOC: Jiunsami are magicians who are registered with the local authorities, as opposed to tabusami who are unregistered, and thus considered criminals. Colloquially, tabusami also refers to types of magic considered illegal - raising evil spirits, unprovoked attack with magic and use of mind-controlling magic, although not all unregistered magicians necessarily perform such things, some simply fall between the bureaucratic cracks (_cough_ Annika _cough_).


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2010)

"Leave the undead ones to me," Annika suggests, a heat haze shimmering around her briefly. "They won't rise again from ashes."

The red-haired sorceress gets to her feet and nods at Mystal.

"I've been working for, or with, the Vashti since the first one called us together. I don't know about fate or anything like that. I don't think that's it at all. I think she just saw a need for people of skill and courage to act for a common good, so she asked us to. And as time went on, we extended that asking to others. Some accept, others don't. Some accept for a time, and then have things they must tend to themselves."

She shrugs.

"Lets return to their hiding places then. I don't think the order necessarily matters. The closest one first, and then the farther, should be fine."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 27, 2010)

The closer of the two known hiding places is an abandoned shop on the Street of Five Tigers (named for a tavern thereon). Five Tigers is a busy market thoroughfare in the heart of Cormondal, with stallholders and vagrant sellers occupying the streets in front of the more settled business establishments. A man selling steamed dumplings has set up his cart in front of this particular building, a functional two-storey structure with a large veranda area that is used by the other establishments as the shop front (a kind of fixed market stall).

In this case, the windows are shuttered tight, and the door is closed. The paint is peeling and this building stands apart from the others in not having been decorated for the Laburnum Festival.

[sblock=OOC]
No obvious signs of life. Breaking in at the front will be done so in front of a busy street, and the two adjacent buildings abut right against it, so no convenient side alley.
[/sblock]


----------



## strawhat (Jun 5, 2010)

Gold pulls his crystal from his robes and sets it on the ground, where it immediately sprouts its spider legs. "Go look for a way in, maybe something on the roof, keep yourself hidden and return when you've finished looking." Gold says to it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2010)

Annika views the strange event with mingled curiosity and distaste. 

"What is that?" she whispers. "Some kind of beetle?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2010)

"I'll go over the roof on the other side. I'll call you in if there is anything to find. In the worst case we can go in in public, claiming we're the ones sent to clear some threat."

OOC: please roll stealth for Mystal as soon as he gets close to the wall and between his bigger companions (to use them as cover) - if this is possible - if not, find first alley, hide, climb over roofs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells: 0:6/6, 1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)



Shayuri said:


> Annika views the strange event with mingled  curiosity and distaste.
> 
> "What is that?" she whispers. "Some  kind of beetle?"




"I don't think it is anything natural. Perhaps a summoned mind magic minion." Ape suggests.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
6/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 9, 2010)

Gold's spider creature climbs through a gap in the boarded windows and vanishes from sight. Mystal uses the cover of his companions to sneak over the the building and climbs up the side. No-one in the street bothers to look up and see the little salsham'ai, even though his pale skin has taken on some of the colour of the building's sandstone.

Gold focuses on his "Third Eye", as his tutors styled it, getting images from the spider. The building is empty, and doesn't even show signs that anyone lives there, even temporarily. It could open the front door from the inside quite easily, assuming that the simple bolt isn't jammed. However, it does discover a door leading down into a cellar area.

Mystal finds a couple of dormer windows at roof level that he could get in through, although larger folk and those less able to climb might find it difficult.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 9, 2010)

Enter, go down, open the door from the inside. Just in case, while within the house, he's still hiding and listening hard for any sign of guards or other unpleasantness.


----------



## strawhat (Jun 9, 2010)

Gold instructs his psicrystal to open the door if it can, if it can't he wants it to examine the cellar but to turn back _immediately_ if it senses anyone. 

Outside Gold replies to Ape, "Its a crystal that has been imparted with some of my personality, giving it sentience. As long as I have energy, I can make it grow legs."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 10, 2010)

As Mystal makes his way down through the building, his experience of tracking fugitives allows him to work out that no-one has been staying here. If the Paper Lantern Gang came here, they were using it merely as a thoroughfare to somewhere else, not as a hideout.

At ground level, Mystal notices a set of stairs that lead down, presumably to a cellar. He hears a rattling noise but it turns out to be Gold's spider of green _ibhesh_ energy, trying to open the door at the bottom of the stairs. The door is locked, or barred, or jammed too tightly for the spider-creature to open.

Mystal opens the front door to let the rest of the party in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells: 0:6/6, 1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"So, the rats have left the sinking ship?" Ape asks after looking inside.

[sblock=ooc]


--------
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
6/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2010)

"Likely, they are just hiding deeper straining toward netherworld."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2010)

"We won't know for sure until we finish searching," Annika points out. "Lets try that door again."


----------



## strawhat (Jun 13, 2010)

Gold walks in, where his crystal runs to him. He picks it up and sets it on his shoulder. "So what in this basement?" he says, walking to it and trying the door, unlocking it if necessary.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 14, 2010)

The door is locked, or barred, or otherwise blocked so that it doesn't simply open, but Growling Ape puts a shoulder to it and forces it.

Behind it is a simple cellar, a single room of damp brickwork, but the wall to the right has a large hole that has been broken through. The low-light vision of Ape and Annika shows them that a tunnel, roughly circular, runs perpendicular to the hole.

[sblock=ooc]
Strength check 12+1=13 by Ape, enough to open the door. The group currently seems to consist of Ape, Annika, Mystal and Gold, and only Ape doesn't have a Strength penalty. Could be interesting!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2010)

"Underground tunnels," Annika mutters. "connecting the buildings they hid in with some kind of...central...place, maybe. I'll bet jade that they're holed up under the cemetary. But lets follow this and see..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells: 0:6/6, 1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

"You are right. But this shape will be more useful." Ape says, changing to baboon form.

[sblock=ooc]
got a +3 Str mod in this form 

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
6/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 16, 2010)

OOC: You will need light to proceed down the tunnel.

The tunnel is made of brickwork and is completely circular, although spaced along the near wall there are bricks that regularly jut out into the tunnel, making a sort of walkway of stepping stones. The bottom of the tunnel is, however, safe to walk on, coated in a layer of dry silt. The tunnel has a slight downward slope to the right.

[SBLOCK= Gold and Mystal]
Cormondal has no sewer system (waste is collected by ordure collectors and dumped in a communal midden or sold to tanners). You do recall, however, that it has a complicated flood-prevention system that collects overflow from the Leng and Anhoi Rivers and directs it to an underground cistern.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2010)

AC 15 (T15, FF13), HP 43/43, F +6,R+3,W+7 (Spells: 1:5/5, 2:4/4)
Ape Form (AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14)

Ape convinces a minor luminous spirit to sit at one end of his staff.

[sblock=ooc]
casting light.

--------
Ape
 Spells (CL: 4, DC: 13+spell level)
6/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
5/Day Level 1: Produce Lightning, Shillelagh, Lesser Vigor, Detect Spirits, Summon Nature's Ally I.
4/Day Level 2: Summon Nature's Ally II, Protection from Spirits, Ball Lightning

Baboon Traits:
AC: 18, Touch: 18, Flat Footed: 14
Fort: +7
Refl: +5
Will: +7
Move: 40', cimb 40'
Init: +4
Perception: +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 17, 2010)

OOC: Noticed that we're reaching the 1000 post mark. Post any preperaptions your character is making before entering the tunnel, then I'll start the new thread as you go down it.


----------



## strawhat (Jun 18, 2010)

"Let me take a minute to meditate." says Gold, sitting. (Take 20 on achieving psionic focus)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 24, 2010)

Game continues here


----------

